# Sono stato tradito, nel passato. Ed adesso?



## GiovanniRossi (18 Settembre 2017)

Ciao a tutti ragazzi, e grazie mille per l'opportunità che ho di condividere con voi questo mio peso. È qualcosa di troppo pesante che mi porto dentro e sento il bisogno di condividerla e di chiedere il parere altrui.

Sono fidanzato da 10 anni, praticamente da quando ero un 18enne. Da 1 annetto convivo anche con la mia ragazza.

Ieri, come un fulmine a ciel sereno, la mia ragazza, sostenendo che la nostra relazione prossima verso la creazione di una famiglia non potesse vivere se non in totale sincerità, mi ha confessato che 4 anni fa mi ha tradito per un paio di mesi con un altro ragazzo.

Questa cosa mi ha sconvolto.
Dopo gli ultimi due anni di fidanzamento a distanza (causa lavoro), ormai convivevamo da quasi un anno ed avevo ormai preparato tutto per la nostra vita insieme, una casa, stavo persino pensando di proporle di sposarci.

Ho una tempesta di sentimenti agghiaccianti, principalmente disgusto, ma seguito da rabbia, delusione, e paura per il futuro (la mia più grande paura è che sapendo ciò, possa in futuro essere a mia volta infedele).
D'altro canto percepisco la sua sofferenza, ha tenuto tutto dentro per quattro anni per paura di ferirmi. Sostiene che si rende conto di quanto fosse stata stupida ed immatura, e che in questi ultimi 4 anni non abbia mai più pensato di poter fare qualcosa del genere.

Io sono distrutto, sono sicuro che se l'avessi saputo appena successo l'avrei lasciata seduta stante: ero in procinto di completare l'università e l'andare via dal mio Paese per cercare lavoro fuori, sarebbe stato facile crearsi una nuova vita e dimenticarla. Invece mi ritrovo adesso con una relazione matura, da conviventi, in uno stato estero. Sarei spietato a cacciarla di casa, anche se forse se lo meriterebbe.

Ma non riesco a pensare ad altro, sta notte non ho dormito, non so che fare, vi prego aiutatemi.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, e grazie mille per l'opportunità che ho di condividere con voi questo mio peso. È qualcosa di troppo pesante che mi porto dentro e sento il bisogno di condividerla e di chiedere il parere altrui.
> 
> Sono fidanzato da 10 anni, praticamente da quando ero un 18enne. Da 1 annetto convivo anche con la mia ragazza.
> 
> ...


benvenuto 
capisco angoscia, dolore e sgomento
se la ami ancora riuscirai a superare anche questa "verita'"
devi solo riflettere se la fiducia infranta potra' esser recuperata in buona parte


----------



## ologramma (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, e grazie mille per l'opportunità che ho di condividere con voi questo mio peso. È qualcosa di troppo pesante che mi porto dentro e sento il bisogno di condividerla e di chiedere il parere altrui.
> 
> Sono fidanzato da 10 anni, praticamente da quando ero un 18enne. Da 1 annetto convivo anche con la mia ragazza.
> 
> ...


dai si è voluta scaricare la coscienza , meglio che stava zitta


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2017)

Lei si è alleggerita, tu ora porti con te questo peso.
Se non te le avesse detto, come staresti ora?
Saresti tranquillo e contento?
Sì?
Ecco, pensa che molte persone vivono esattamente così ignorando di essere tradite e avendo piena fiducia in chi sta loro accanto. Tu, pur forzatamente, ora conosci meglio di loro la tua partner.
Non è sicuramente meglio, ma non ci puoi più fare nulla. Hai perso l'incanto.
Se riesci lasciati alle spalle quello che è successo e vai avanti, basandoti su quello che di importante condividete ora tra voi.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (18 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> benvenuto
> capisco angoscia, dolore e sgomento
> se la ami ancora riuscirai a superare anche questa "verita'"
> devi solo riflettere se la fiducia infranta potra' esser recuperata in buona parte


La cosa più agghiacciante è che abbiamo avuto periodi di crisi, come è normale che sia, ma la cosa è successa in un momento tranquillissimo della mia relazione, e non ho avuto nessun sospetto, neanche lontamente. Non è questione di fiducia, perché non mi posso fidare, quanto penso questione di consapevolezza di vivere affianco ad una persona che mi ha tradito. E ho troppa paura che chi nasce quadrato non muore tondo.


ologramma ha detto:


> dai si è voluta scaricare la coscienza , meglio che stava zitta


Non ho capito, intendi dire che è meglio come ha fatto lei? 


danny ha detto:


> Lei si è alleggerita, tu ora porti con te questo peso.
> Se non te le avesse detto, come staresti ora?
> Saresti tranquillo e contento?
> Sì?
> ...


È presto per dire che ci riesca. La sola idea di fare sesso con lei adesso mi da disgusto, e non so se riuscirò mai più a farlo. È stupido se penso che per quattro anni ho fatto sesso con lei senza problemi, magari anche nella stessa giornata in cui laveva fatto con l'altro. Ma di fatto, al momento, io non vedo un futuro sessuale nella nostra relazione, ma è presto per dirlo credo.  Ma già condividere questo con voi mi sta facendo sentire molto meglio. 
Eppure non riesco a togliermi dalla mente che l'unica cosa che mi possa fare stare bene sia un tradimento di ripicca. Sembra una cosa infantile, ma l'idea di continuare la relazione sapendo che entrambi abbiamo gli stessi peccati e lo stesso background mi ispira più fiducia.


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2017)

Mi dispiace, so che ora sei in uno stato confusionale, so che sei arrabbiato ma più di questo non si può fare per uno che come te è come se avesse ricevuto un avviso di garanzia quale parte lesa.

Non c'è molto da ragionare su di te, al contrario di lei che ha compiuto un atto che potrebbe essere ritenuto tanto stupido quanto significativo. Sinceramente non saprei se una persona che fa una simile si possa definire onesta o dichiaratamente, a questo punto, deficiente. Penso che possa essere l'una o l'altra, non si può dire.

Chi potrebbe farlo, però, sei tu. Anche se ora pensi di avere vicino una persona che non conoscevo, penso che tu possa essere in grado di discernere le motivazioni di quella che si dimostra essere una vera e propria rivelazione. In se per se una rivelazione dovrebbe comprendere uno scopo, data la natura dell'atto si è portati a pensare che le intenzioni che lo accompagnano siano sempre nobili o quantomeno positive. Ma potrebbero anche dimostrare una ingenua incapacità di comprendere le dinamiche tra cause ed effetti.

Di pareri ne avrai a bizzeffe, ma chi era per te questa donna fino all'altro ieri?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> La cosa più agghiacciante è che abbiamo avuto periodi di crisi, come è normale che sia, ma la cosa è successa in un momento tranquillissimo della mia relazione, e non ho avuto nessun sospetto, neanche lontamente. Non è questione di fiducia, perché non mi posso fidare, quanto penso questione di consapevolezza di vivere affianco ad una persona che mi ha tradito. E ho troppa paura che chi nasce quadrato non muore tondo.
> 
> Non ho capito, intendi dire che è meglio come ha fatto lei?
> 
> ...


puo' esser vero che chi tradisce una volta, in molti casi replica 
infatti la questione verte dulla fiducia che dovrebbe recuperare ai tuoi occhi
l'elemento positivo e' che da sola te lo ha confessato
questa l'ha esposta al tuo giudizio, fanbe buon uso, al tuo posto cercherei di affrontare il tutto prendendo tempo senza affrettare nessuna decisione


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, e grazie mille per l'opportunità che ho di condividere con voi questo mio peso. È qualcosa di troppo pesante che mi porto dentro e sento il bisogno di condividerla e di chiedere il parere altrui.
> 
> Sono fidanzato da 10 anni, praticamente da quando ero un 18enne. Da 1 annetto convivo anche con la mia ragazza.
> 
> ...


 ciao, difficile aiutare in questi casi.
Si è alleggerita la coscienza, ma a grande prezzo. Non ti ha ferito prima e ti ha trafitto ora.

Confessando adesso cosa sperava di ottenere?
Non comprendo questo suo outing.

Certo che per te orra è difficile, decider se questa ragazza possa essere la compagna di una vita.

Prenditi del tempo e pensaci bene. Se non riesci a buttare tutto alle spalle di sicuro sarà un legame con un grosso limite. Non sarai più naturale ma condizionato.


----------



## MariLea (18 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, so che ora sei in uno stato confusionale, so che sei arrabbiato ma più di questo non si può fare per uno che come te è come se avesse ricevuto un avviso di garanzia quale parte lesa.
> 
> *Non c'è molto da ragionare su di te, al contrario di lei che ha compiuto un atto che potrebbe essere ritenuto tanto stupido quanto significativo*. Sinceramente non saprei se una persona che fa una simile si possa definire onesta o dichiaratamente, a questo punto, deficiente. Penso che possa essere l'una o l'altra, non si può dire.
> 
> ...


Quello che ho messo in grassetto per me è il nocciolo della questione,
significativo, ma sta a vedere di cosa
le ipotesi possono essere molte, la più debole mi pare proprio quella di un rigurgito di onestà dopo quattro anni... 
difficile individuare con pochi elementi, ma un'altra motivazione potrebbe essere la difficoltà a lasciare chi non ti dà motivo di farlo...


----------



## mistral (18 Settembre 2017)

Una persona che intende essere recidiva non sente nessuna necessità di confessare,tanto meno a distanza di anni.Anzi,ringrazia il cielo di non essere stata scoperta.
Io credo invece che sia stato davvero un peso per lei.Senza contare che il fatto è successo quando appena ventenne o poco più .Qui c'è gente di 50 anni con famiglia che non sente il peso della responsabilità


----------



## GiovanniRossi (18 Settembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Quello che ho messo in grassetto per me è il nocciolo della questione,
> significativo, ma sta a vedere di cosa
> le ipotesi possono essere molte, la più debole mi pare proprio quella di un rigurgito di onestà dopo quattro anni...
> difficile individuare con pochi elementi, ma un'altra motivazione potrebbe essere la difficoltà a lasciare chi non ti dà motivo di farlo...


Lei sostiene che non me l'abbia detto fin'ora, perché ha già causato del male a se stessa e non aveva senso farne anche a me. E sostiene che me l'abbia detto adesso perché dopo un anno di convivenza stavamo andando verso la creazione di una famiglia e non era il caso farlo senza mettere tutte le carte sul tavolo.

Ma si può veramente avere una relazione con una persona che ti ha tradito? Io non riesco ad immaginarlo al momento.

Per chi parlava dell'età, lei aveva 23 anni, davvero può essere una giustifica? A me sembra un'età matura per capire che la nostra relazione sarebbe potuta andare da qualche parte. Almeno, io in quel periodo lo capivo.

Può sembrare uno scherzo ma oggi entrando in ufficio "da cornuto", mi sono sentito male.
Alcuni miei colleghi sono suoi ex-compagni di Università, così come il tizio con cui mi ha tradito. Non so se loro sanno, ho vergogna di dirlo per subire il loro giudizio, fatto sta che ho vergogna di me stesso e non mi sento uomo ipotizzando che loro possano saperlo.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Solo tu puoi sapere come gestire la situazione. Hai 2 strade o lasciarti tutto alle spalle ( credimi è impossibile) o calcio nel culo e liberartene. Non sei sposato e non hai figli con lei. Se ti ha tradito una volta in un periodo in cui eravate senza problemi, aspetta di avere una famiglia che ti divertirai parecchio. Non fare la cavolata di tradirla, non risolveresti nulla, ti metteresti sul suo stesso piano e continueresti ad aggiungere altro peso sulle tue sofferenze! 
Ringrazia il cielo che ti ha confessato tutto questo, almeno ora sai con chi hai a che fare.


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Una persona che intende essere recidiva non sente nessuna necessità di confessare,tanto meno a distanza di anni.Anzi,ringrazia il cielo di non essere stata scoperta.
> Io credo invece che sia stato davvero un peso per lei.Senza contare che il fatto è successo quando appena ventenne o poco più .Qui c'è gente di 50 anni con famiglia che non sente il peso della responsabilità


Molto probabile.
E' anche vero che questo momento è un banco di prova in cui si confrontano le rispettive posizioni sul tradimento.
Un indulgenza eccessiva da parte di lui potrebbe portare lei a sospettare che non sia molto innamorato e a _derubricare_ il tradimento commesso e gli eventuali che potrebbero occorrere in futuro.


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2017)

Come per una promessa, la rivelazione si presume contenga in se un determinato grado di partecipazione e condivisione.

Le motivazioni addotte a questa rivelazione scaturiscono da un bisogno personale di sincerità, dato lo svolgimento dei fatti si potrebbe presupporre che lei stia subendo uno stato di crisi interiore che si è manifestata e forse vuole dimostrare a lei stessa di essere degna di affrontare il futuro. 

Sembra più uno scrupolo che, per eccesso di zelo, spunta fuori senza la certezza (non conoscendo la ragazza in questione) che lei abbia la capacità di vagliare le conseguenze di questa rivelazione. Se l'intenzione era quella di creare un'autentica famiglia, nulla toglieva di poterla avere col senno del poi e senza che si rivelasse. Il rischi che lei sia incapace di comprendere fino in fondo che un atto del genere ha delle conseguenze e dei risultati ben precisi, personalmente, mi lascia un po' perplesso. Oppure, penserei che la sua rettitudine è tale che, proprio per una questione di autenticità, sia disposta a perdere tutto piuttosto che scendere a compromessi.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Settembre 2017)

Dovrebbe fare 2 domande alla ragazza :
1) perché lo ha tradito?
2) perché lo ha confessato?


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dovrebbe fare 2 domande alla ragazza :
> 1) perché lo ha tradito?
> 2) perché lo ha confessato?


Due ottime domande da porgli, ma se io fossi in lui non credere più ad una sua singola parola, anche perché tutti noi traditi sapiamo quali saranno le sue risposte e saranno le solite.


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Due ottime domande da porgli, ma se io fossi in lui non credere più ad una sua singola parola, anche perché tutti noi traditi sapiamo quali saranno le sue risposte e saranno le solite.


Non è detto, però.
Dipende molto dal rapporto che vi è tra i due e dalla capacità di portarlo a un livello di trasparenza accettabile (adeguato alle aspettative).
Poi ci sono persone con le quali questa cosa è impossibile, ma anche in questa caso sinceramente coglierei l'occasione per conoscersi meglio, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non è detto, però.
> Dipende molto dal rapporto che vi è tra i due e dalla capacità di portarlo a un livello di trasparenza accettabile (adeguato alle aspettative).
> Poi ci sono persone con le quali questa cosa è impossibile, ma anche in questa caso sinceramente coglierei l'occasione per conoscersi meglio, nel bene e nel male.


Perfetto hai ragione, ma tu riusciresti a fidarti? O avresti sempre un senso di inquietudine?  Tu sai a cosa mi riferisco. Il tradimento distrugge fino al midollo la coppia.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, e grazie mille per l'opportunità che ho di condividere con voi questo mio peso. È qualcosa di troppo pesante che mi porto dentro e sento il bisogno di condividerla e di chiedere il parere altrui.
> 
> Sono fidanzato da 10 anni, praticamente da quando ero un 18enne. Da 1 annetto convivo anche con la mia ragazza.
> 
> ...


la cosa brutta che ha fatto la tua fidanzata è stato scaricarti in mano la sua coscienza per una roba di anni fa che mai avresti scoperto e che non serviva certo alla serenità ed alla sincerità.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> la cosa brutta che ha fatto la tua fidanzata è stato scaricarti in mano la sua coscienza per una roba di anni fa che mai avresti scoperto e che non serviva certo alla serenità ed alla sincerità.


Esatto, ed aggiungo che come per tutti i traditori ha lasciato la patata bollente nelle sue mani per portare avanti o no il rapporto.


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Lei sostiene che non me l'abbia detto fin'ora, perché ha già causato del male a se stessa e non aveva senso farne anche a me. E sostiene che me l'abbia detto adesso perché dopo un anno di convivenza stavamo andando verso la creazione di una famiglia e non era il caso farlo senza mettere tutte le carte sul tavolo.
> 
> Ma si può veramente avere una relazione con una persona che ti ha tradito? Io non riesco ad immaginarlo al momento.
> 
> ...


Ecco, almeno questo puoi risparmiartelo. Pur se i colleghi dovessero accoglierti in ufficio saltando sui tavoli ballando la danza del cornuto, non hai motivi per chiamare in causa la tua autostima.

Per carità, la tua reazione è normale e anche le conclusioni sono spesso le stesse per tutti i traditi. In realtà devi pensare che se c'è un deficiente che deve preoccuparsi di questo è proprio lei, tra l'altro mi pare sia proprio il suo cruccio al momento.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Due ottime domande da porgli, ma se io fossi in lui non credere più ad una sua singola parola, anche perché tutti noi traditi sapiamo quali saranno le sue risposte e saranno le solite.


Gli ha già confessato il tradimento.


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perfetto hai ragione, *ma tu riusciresti a fidarti?* O avresti sempre un senso di inquietudine?  Tu sai a cosa mi riferisco. Il tradimento distrugge fino al midollo la coppia.


Sì.


----------



## danny (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Può sembrare uno scherzo ma oggi entrando in ufficio "da cornuto", mi sono sentito male.
> Alcuni miei colleghi sono suoi ex-compagni di Università, così come il tizio con cui mi ha tradito. Non so se loro sanno, ho vergogna di dirlo per subire il loro giudizio, fatto sta che ho vergogna di me stesso e non mi sento uomo ipotizzando che loro possano saperlo.


Ma guarda che la metà di loro magari lo è senza neppure saperlo... e un bel chissenefrega di quello che pensano gli altri è obbligatorio per scegliere liberamente.
Non dirlo in giro, ovviamente, sono fatti vostri, privati, in cui il giudizio degli altri non deve entrare.
E' roba vecchia, ha fatto l'errore di dirtelo, non lo hai scoperto tu che sarebbe stato peggio: perdonala.
Per questa volta, eh.
Se non ce la fai, mollala. Ma evita comunque di rinfacciarle a vita quello che ha fatto a 23 anni o di sputtanarla in giro.


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma guarda che la metà di loro magari lo è senza neppure saperlo... e un bel chissenefrega di quello che pensano gli altri è obbligatorio per scegliere liberamente.
> Non dirlo in giro, ovviamente, sono fatti vostri, privati, in cui il giudizio degli altri non deve entrare.
> E' roba vecchia, ha fatto l'errore di dirtelo, non lo hai scoperto tu che sarebbe stato peggio: perdonala.
> Per questa volta, eh.
> *Se non ce la fai, mollala. Ma evita comunque di rinfacciarle a vita quello che ha fatto a 23 anni o di sputtanarla in giro*.


Se lo facesse sarebbe il momento in cui diventerebbe davvero lo zimbello che teme.


----------



## insane (18 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se non ce la fai, mollala. *Ma evita comunque di rinfacciarle a vita quello che ha fatto a 23 anni *o di sputtanarla in giro.


Ecco [MENTION=7291]GiovanniRossi[/MENTION] , il problema secondo me e' questo. Se il tarlo rimane in testa comincia a scavare e prima o poi esce dall'altra parte. O riesci a passarci oltre sul serio e ritrovare la serenita' (magari terapia di coppia?) o la molli. Non puoi tenere il piede in due scarpe.

Comunque gran furba sta qua a confessarti tutto mentre siete all'estero e sostanzialmente con piu' difficolta' a rifarsi una vita da soli. Adesso lei si e' pulita la coscienza e ti ha lasciato nel guano e con la "responsabilita'" di prendere una decisione, bella giocatrice di scacchi.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Gli ha già confessato il tradimento.


Lo so, parlo delle solite risposte che danno i traditori.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lo so, parlo delle solite risposte che danno i traditori.


Sicuramente scaricherà un po' di colpe.
Ma ogni tanto un esame di coscienza non fa mai male.
Ma da come ha scritto si fa problemi dei giudizi degli altri e quindi la mollerà , partita chiusa .


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, e grazie mille per l'opportunità che ho di condividere con voi questo mio peso. È qualcosa di troppo pesante che mi porto dentro e sento il bisogno di condividerla e di chiedere il parere altrui.
> 
> Sono fidanzato da 10 anni, praticamente da quando ero un 18enne. Da 1 annetto convivo anche con la mia ragazza.
> 
> ...


Scusami, ma la tua ragazza è davvero una cogliona come il sottoscritto: ma non poteva tenerselo per se? 

Comunque lascia perdere, non farti venire il sangue amaro: dimentica e via, che per una trombata non è mai morto nessuno (più o meno).


----------



## ologramma (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> La cosa più agghiacciante è che abbiamo avuto periodi di crisi, come è normale che sia, ma la cosa è successa in un momento tranquillissimo della mia relazione, e non ho avuto nessun sospetto, neanche lontamente. Non è questione di fiducia, perché non mi posso fidare, quanto penso questione di consapevolezza di vivere affianco ad una persona che mi ha tradito. E ho troppa paura che chi nasce quadrato non muore tondo.
> 
> *Non ho capito, intendi dire che è meglio come ha fatto lei? *
> 
> ...



no forse hai capito male  non è meglio come ha fatto lei perchè si è alleggerita del fardello e ha passato a te la palla .
Pensa se io confessassi  il mio tradimento sempre detto che stronzo so stato ma mica imbecille sono quindi me tengo il segreto cosa che non ha fatto la tua lei .


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.


Danny sono curioso del tuo punto di vista. Cosa ti porta a fidarti nuovamente di una persona che ti ha già accoltellato una volta?


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto, ed aggiungo che come per tutti i traditori ha lasciato la patata bollente nelle sue mani per portare avanti o no il rapporto.


non esiste la distinzione tra traditi e traditori ed amanti e scopamici e beneauguranti come se fosse le Monadi di Leibniz.


----------



## Diletta (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Danny sono curioso del tuo punto di vista. Cosa ti porta a fidarti nuovamente di una persona che ti ha già accoltellato una volta?


Scusa se rispondo anch'io alla tua domanda.
Cosa ti porta a fidarti, o diciamo a dare un'altra possibilità fidandosi il giusto?
Il pensiero che non è affatto una legge che chi "sbaglia" una volta lo faccia ancora, uno può benissimo sbandare per poi rientrare in carreggiata e rimanerci per il resto della vita, da qui il non negare una seconda chance proprio per permettere all'altro di dimostrare il proprio riscatto personale.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Una persona che intende essere recidiva non sente nessuna necessità di confessare,tanto meno a distanza di anni.Anzi,ringrazia il cielo di non essere stata scoperta.
> Io credo invece che sia stato davvero un peso per lei.Senza contare che il fatto è successo quando appena ventenne o poco più .Qui c'è gente di 50 anni con famiglia che non sente il peso della responsabilità


QUOTONE.:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Lei sostiene che non me l'abbia detto fin'ora, perché ha già causato del male a se stessa e non aveva senso farne anche a me. E sostiene che me l'abbia detto adesso perché dopo un anno di convivenza stavamo andando verso la creazione di una famiglia e non era il caso farlo senza mettere tutte le carte sul tavolo.
> 
> *Ma si può veramente avere una relazione con una persona che ti ha tradito?* Io non riesco ad immaginarlo al momento.
> 
> ...


Certo che sì, ma credimi che capisco bene il fatto che tu al momento non riesca neanche ad immaginarlo.
Quello che ti posso dire è che, alla luce della vostra situazione di non sposati e senza figli, solo se c'è un grandissimo, ma grandissimo Amore, ce la puoi fare.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ma si può veramente avere una relazione con una persona che ti ha tradito? Io non riesco ad immaginarlo al momento.


Si, si può.
E tu/voi avete più di un vantaggio ;
a) siete giovani ;
b) non avete figli
c) non avete - credo - legami di tipo economico.
Quindi, puoi decidere in ASSOLUTA LIBERTA' e LIBERO DA CONDIZIONAMENTI ESTERNI (figli, mutuo) quello che davvero vuoi.
Se vuoi lasciarla, perchè non te la senti di continuare con chi ti ha tradito, lo puoi tranquillamente fare.
Se viceversa vuoi rimanere con lei, sappi che, da quando ha fatto quell'inutile outing, se continui nella relazione dovrai darti il tempo di ingoiare il rospo senza rinfacciarglielo tutti i santi giorni.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa se rispondo anch'io alla tua domanda.
> Cosa ti porta a fidarti, o diciamo a dare un'altra possibilità fidandosi il giusto?
> Il pensiero che non è affatto una legge che chi "sbaglia" una volta lo faccia ancora, uno può benissimo sbandare per poi rientrare in carreggiata e rimanerci per il resto della vita, da qui il non negare una seconda chance proprio per permettere all'altro di dimostrare il proprio riscatto personale.


Ma figurati se mi dispiace che rispondano anche altre persone.
Sarà che ho avuto sfortuna, ma chi a tradito e poi è stato perdonato lo ha poi rifatto. A me da fastidio anche il pensare di essere una prossibile ruota di scorta. Anche il rischio di dare una seconda possibilità e rischiare di perdere altro tempo mi frenerebbe nel concederlo.


----------



## mistral (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Lei sostiene che non me l'abbia detto fin'ora, perché ha già causato del male a se stessa e non aveva senso farne anche a me. E sostiene che me l'abbia detto adesso perché dopo un anno di convivenza stavamo andando verso la creazione di una famiglia e non era il caso farlo senza mettere tutte le carte sul tavolo.
> 
> Ma si può veramente avere una relazione con una persona che ti ha tradito? Io non riesco ad immaginarlo al momento.
> 
> ...


Guarda che sbagli prospettiva .Non sei tu a doverti sentire in difetto,tanto meno non sentirti UOMO.
Riguardo al senso di giustizia che ti restituisce il pensiero di tradirla a tua volta ,se sei sicuro di guadagnarci qualcosa fallo.Magari ti rende un po' di autostima che in questo momento senti crollare ma poco altro.
Cerca di ricordarti  che non devi dimostrare nulla a nessuno,là fuori ci sono scopate gratis per tutti,te lo posso mettere nero su bianco.É più difficile tenersela da conto che darla via .( nel tuo caso usa il maschile)


----------



## mistral (18 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ecco @_GiovanniRossi_ , il problema secondo me e' questo. Se il tarlo rimane in testa comincia a scavare e prima o poi esce dall'altra parte. O riesci a passarci oltre sul serio e ritrovare la serenita' (magari terapia di coppia?) o la molli. Non puoi tenere il piede in due scarpe.
> 
> Comunque gran furba sta qua a confessarti tutto mentre siete all'estero e sostanzialmente con piu' difficolta' a rifarsi una vita da soli. Adesso lei si e' pulita la coscienza e ti ha lasciato nel guano e con la "responsabilita'" di prendere una decisione, bella giocatrice di scacchi.


Mi sa che se la caccia di casa,quella ad essere messa peggio all'estero ,da sola,è lei.

Io non ci vedo del marcio,non ci vedo lo scaricare la patata bollente.Io ci vedo una maldestra sincerità ,forse  come quasi tutti i traditori è inconsapevole della reale portata dell'evento.Magari sperava in una specie di prescrizione del reato,ma non ha calcolato che se per lei ad oggi quel fatto è morto e sepolto,per lui è riesumare un cadavere in putrefazione.La vista e l'olfatto gli potrebbero essere insopportabili.
Da un lato questa sua inconsapevolezza di cosa sarà  ora lei, agli occhi di lui ,mi fa pena.
Se prima aveva un peso da portarsi dietro,ora si darà schiaffi per non aver taciuto,perché leggere negli occhi della persona amata quel genere di disprezzo o di schifo ,immagino sia devastante. 
Mi concentrerei però  di più sui motivi che lei adduce al tradimento .Se è una facile al cedere all'adulazione e ti racconta che c'è cascata perché lui la corteggiava......beh,non è molto confortante .Ma a 20 anni si può essere molto diversi da come si sara da adulti.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sarà che ho avuto sfortuna, ma chi a tradito e poi è stato perdonato lo ha poi rifatto


Non è una regola, non è detto che chi l'ha fatto lo rifarà.
Può benissimo essere che non succeda più.
Diciamo che quello che dovrebbe cambiare, nel caso in cui dovesse succedere di nuovo, è l'atteggiamento del tradito.
In altre parole, io non farei MAI tutta una serie di piccole e grandi cazzate che ho fatto all'epoca della 'scoperta'.


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è una regola, non è detto che chi l'ha fatto lo rifarà.
> Può benissimo essere che non succeda più.
> Diciamo che quello che dovrebbe cambiare, nel caso in cui dovesse succedere di nuovo, è l'atteggiamento del tradito.
> In altre parole, io non farei MAI tutta una serie di piccole e grandi cazzate che ho fatto all'epoca della 'scoperta'.


Penso che gli atteggiamenti devono cambiare per entrambi e sopratutto capire gli errori ed i limiti. Capisco che non è una regola, ma tutti quelli che lo hanno fatto poi a distanza di tempo ci sono ricascati. Ovviamente parlo di persone e situazioni che conosco.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Penso che gli atteggiamenti devono cambiare per entrambi e sopratutto capire gli errori ed i limiti. Capisco che non è una regola, ma tutti quelli che lo hanno fatto poi a distanza di tempo ci sono ricascati. Ovviamente parlo di persone e situazioni che conosco.


Guarda, io l'ho fatto e la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che non lo farò mai più non ce la metto.
E non ce l'avrei messa neanche prima di farlo, nè ce l'avrei messa per la mia compagna o per chicchessìa.
Perchè ho sempre pensato che dire 'non lo farò mai' è da idioti, e dire 'non lo farò mai più' è pure peggio (tutt'uno con la variante 'a me non lo faranno mai')
Questo come regola generale.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, e grazie mille per l'opportunità che ho di condividere con voi questo mio peso. È qualcosa di troppo pesante che mi porto dentro e sento il bisogno di condividerla e di chiedere il parere altrui.
> 
> Sono fidanzato da 10 anni, praticamente da quando ero un 18enne. Da 1 annetto convivo anche con la mia ragazza.
> 
> ...


Scappa. Se il tuo primo pensiero non è stato che lei, per confessarti una cosa così, dopo 4 anni, ci stava malissimo chissà da quanto, non ti reggerà mai. Lasciala libera.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> La sola idea di fare sesso con lei adesso mi da disgusto


ecco, appunto. prevedo solo merda all'orizzonte.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> ho vergogna di me stesso e non mi sento uomo ipotizzando che loro possano saperlo.


lasciala libera. il problema non è che non sei uomo perchè lei ha rimediato un altro cazzo rispetto al tuo, il problema è che diventeresti il suo carceriere.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Molto probabile.
> E' anche vero che questo momento è un banco di prova in cui si confrontano le rispettive posizioni sul tradimento.
> Un indulgenza eccessiva da parte di lui potrebbe portare lei a sospettare che non sia molto innamorato e a _derubricare_ il tradimento commesso e gli eventuali che potrebbero occorrere in futuro.


ma quale indulgenza? un tunnel senza uscita fatto di frustrazioni e di salti sulla sedia ogni volta che esci da sola o torno dieci minuti dopo? l'amico nostro non ha la struttura concettuale per reggere lei. poche palle. e lei evidentemente non lo vede obiettivamente se ha ritenuto di confessare.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Come per una promessa, la rivelazione si presume contenga in se un determinato grado di partecipazione e condivisione.
> 
> Le motivazioni addotte a questa rivelazione scaturiscono da un bisogno personale di sincerità, dato lo svolgimento dei fatti si potrebbe presupporre che lei stia subendo uno stato di crisi interiore che si è manifestata e forse vuole dimostrare a lei stessa di essere degna di affrontare il futuro.
> 
> Sembra più uno scrupolo che, per eccesso di zelo, spunta fuori senza la certezza (non conoscendo la ragazza in questione) che lei abbia la capacità di vagliare le conseguenze di questa rivelazione. Se l'intenzione era quella di creare un'autentica famiglia, nulla toglieva di poterla avere col senno del poi e senza che si rivelasse. Il rischi che lei sia incapace di comprendere fino in fondo che un atto del genere ha delle conseguenze e dei risultati ben precisi, personalmente, mi lascia un po' perplesso. Oppure, penserei che la sua rettitudine è tale che, proprio per una questione di autenticità, sia disposta a perdere tutto piuttosto che scendere a compromessi.


o forse vuole farsi lasciare


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Due ottime domande da porgli, ma se io fossi in lui non credere più ad una sua singola parola, *anche perché tutti noi traditi sapiamo quali saranno le sue risposte e saranno le solite*.


poi dici che uno ti bullizza, ma lo vedi che giri con un mirino dipinto in fronte?


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto, ed aggiungo che come per tutti i traditori ha lasciato la patata bollente nelle sue mani per portare avanti o no il rapporto.


non tutti


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa se rispondo anch'io alla tua domanda.
> Cosa ti porta a fidarti, o diciamo a dare un'altra possibilità fidandosi il giusto?
> Il pensiero che non è affatto una legge che chi "sbaglia" una volta lo faccia ancora, uno può benissimo sbandare per poi rientrare in carreggiata e rimanerci per il resto della vita, da qui il non negare una seconda chance proprio per permettere all'altro di dimostrare il proprio riscatto personale.


anche perchè il tradimento spesso ha una genesi altrove. eliminata la causa...


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si, si può.
> Quindi, puoi decidere in ASSOLUTA LIBERTA' e LIBERO DA CONDIZIONAMENTI ESTERNI (figli, mutuo) quello che davvero vuoi.


tranne quelli culturali. lassa perde.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tranne quelli culturali. lassa perde.


Certo, anche i condizionamenti 'esterni' (l'amico lo vedo parecchio condizionato dall'eventualegiudiziodeicolleghicheinrealtànonnesannonulla)


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> poi dici che uno ti bullizza, ma lo vedi che giri con un mirino dipinto in fronte?


Ei ragazzone non mi sono mai lamentato di questo. Se vuoi avere un minimo di dialogo con me abbassa la cresta o ignorami ok?


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> anche perchè il tradimento spesso ha una genesi altrove. eliminata la causa...


Dici ?
Non sono d'accordo con @_Mat78_ quando sostiene che TUTTI quelli che l'hanno fatto sono necessariamente destinati a rifarlo, però credo che, eliminata quella che tu chiami 'causa' (con la quale credo tu intenda il rapporto di X con Y), la 'causa' della fine è più spesso da ricercarsi in uno dei due soggetti, per cui anche se X e Y si allontanano è probabile che uno dei due potrà essere in seguito 'causa' di qualche altra separazione, proprio perchè è lui/lei e come è fatto/a la 'causa' del problema, e non già l'unione tra X e Y.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> poi dici che uno ti bullizza, ma lo vedi che giri con un mirino dipinto in fronte?


Si gruoss...


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> o forse vuole farsi lasciare


Ci sarebbe anche questa eventualità. In genere però chi non ha le palle per prendere una decisione non decide perché non vuole prendere posizioni. Il senso sarebbe quello di scaricare lo sforzo decisionale, e credo anche la responsabilità, sull'altro. Quindi non penso sia questo il caso, dato che lei allo stesso tempo non ci terrebbe a passare per la causa della rottura.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ei ragazzone non mi sono mai lamentato di questo. Se vuoi avere un minimo di dialogo con me abbassa la cresta o ignorami ok?


Abbassa la cresta, anche no. Poi, dato che tengo sempre infinita pazienza con te, riprovo: il problema è sempre che assolutizzi le tue opinioni. Quindi, se vuoi levarti il papero molesto dai coglioni, magari evita di monitare e il mirino che hai disegnato sul culo magari stinge.





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dici ?
> Non sono d'accordo con @_Mat78_ quando sostiene che TUTTI quelli che l'hanno fatto sono necessariamente destinati a rifarlo, però credo che, eliminata quella che tu chiami 'causa' (con la quale credo tu intenda il rapporto di X con Y), la 'causa' della fine è più spesso da ricercarsi in uno dei due soggetti, per cui anche se X e Y si allontanano è probabile che uno dei due potrà essere in seguito 'causa' di qualche altra separazione, proprio perchè è lui/lei e come è fatto/a la 'causa' del problema, e non già l'unione tra X e Y.


 ma il ragazzo che ha aperto il thread manco contempla questa eventualità 





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si gruoss...


naaah, mi piace vincere facile. Trilo2lavendetta





JON ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe anche questa eventualità. In genere però chi non ha le palle per prendere una decisione non decide perché non vuole prendere posizioni. Il senso sarebbe quello di scaricare lo sforzo decisionale, e credo anche la responsabilità, sull'altro. Quindi non penso sia questo il caso, dato che lei allo stesso tempo non ci terrebbe a passare per la causa della rottura.


e chi lo conosce meglio di lei?


----------



## Lostris (18 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> *Una persona che intende essere recidiva non sente nessuna necessità di confessare*,tanto meno a distanza di anni.Anzi,ringrazia il cielo di non essere stata scoperta.
> Io credo invece che sia stato davvero un peso per lei.Senza contare che il fatto è successo quando appena ventenne o poco più .Qui c'è gente di 50 anni con famiglia che non sente il peso della responsabilità


Ma guarda che anche a non avere l'intenzione di reiterare, l'impulso alla confessione può tranquillamente essere inesistente.

Confessare lo trovo inconcepibile. Mi sembra tra le altre cose un fregarsene totalmente dell'altro in nome di boh, cosa non si sa..


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma guarda che *anche a non avere l'intenzione di reiterare*, l'impulso alla confessione può tranquillamente essere inesistente.
> 
> Confessare lo trovo inconcepibile. Mi sembra un fregarsene totalmente dell'altro in nome di boh, cosa non si sa..


Ma infatti per me la stonatura sta proprio nell'intenzione di non perseverare mentre l'atto di rivelarsi la mette in condizioni di non poter esprimersi e dare il meglio di se.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> un fregarsene totalmente dell'altro in nome di boh, cosa non si sa..


coerenzah! con i valori morali esterni: devo fare una famiglia (=ci sposiamo) e non voglio essere puttana davantiaddio


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> coerenzah! con i valori morali esterni: devo fare una famiglia (=ci sposiamo) e non voglio essere puttana davantiaddio


Il che farebbe presupporre che la donzella ha un piano ben preciso il cui scopo è quello di perseverare. Il fatto è che il suo è un evento isolato e sfasato rispetto ai tempi in cui si stanno svolgendo i fatti post rivelazione.
Po' esse' che mo questa qui...?


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Abbassa la cresta, anche no. Poi, dato che tengo sempre infinita pazienza con te, riprovo: il problema è sempre che assolutizzi le tue opinioni. Quindi, se vuoi levarti il papero molesto dai coglioni, magari evita di monitare e il mirino che hai disegnato sul culo magari stinge.


Io sono libero di esprimere il mio pensiero, come sei libero tu. Accetto le discussioni, le critiche ed il confronto. Hai la sindrome del pene piccolo che vieni a fare il figo in un forum? Io parlo per assoluti? Io parlo in base alle mie esperienze personali e a quello che è accaduto a persone vicine a me e no. Non ti sta bene quello che dico? Ok ne parli ma ti dai una calmata altrimenti ignorami che vivrò ugualmente.


----------



## spleen (18 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Il che farebbe presupporre che la donzella ha un piano ben preciso il cui scopo è quello di perseverare. Il fatto è che il suo è un evento isolato e sfasato rispetto ai tempi in cui si stanno svolgendo i fatti post rivelazione. Po' esse' che mo questa qui...?


 No, secondo me non è un lavaggio di coscienza a fronte di un superiore richiamo del super io, non è nemmeno lontanamente la messa in opera di un piano preciso, avrebbe potuto comportarsi altrimenti. In effetti secondo me è un' altra faccenda, più sottile. Credo che la ragazza si sia resa conto del colpo che stava assestando, la sua è una richiesta di aiuto, chiede di essere aiutata ad essere riconosciuta, di riconoscersi anche nei suoi desideri non confessabili, di essere "vista" ed accettata, anche nei suoi gravissimi errori, ha scoperto le carte per autentica disperazione. Diversamente avrebbe seppellito i ricordi. Sta ragionando con - o la va o la spacca -. Il vero punto della faccenda sono le motivazioni profonde che la hanno spinta a tradire. Curiosità? Insoddisfazione? Questo è da capire e da valutare, prendendosi tempo ed è l'unica cosa veramente importante, il nocciolo della faccenda. (In my op. of course).


----------



## GiovanniRossi (18 Settembre 2017)

Ciao a tutti ragazzi,
Ho ricevuto tantissime risposte, e sarebbe troppo dispendioso rispondere a tutti personalmente.
Non sapete quanto mi faccia stare meglio condividere con voi questo, davvero è un fardello che mi porto dentro e che condividere anche anonimamente su un forum mi da un grande sollievo.

Ovviamente, c'è chi dice dimentica, chi dice lascia, ma anche chi saggiamente dice che bisogna un attimo riflettere e pensarci anziché sparare soluzioni.

Io credo che come qualcuno saggiamente dice, devo un attimo aspettare.
Per prima cosa devo ritrovare me stesso, poi provare a ritrovare la relazione, e poi vedere se con essa arriva l'attrazione sessuale.

E credo che sia stato molto frainteso quando ho menzionato "il parere degli altri". Quello che mi preoccupa non è il parere degli altri, ma il parere che ho di me stesso nei loro confronti.

Oggi abbiamo un altro po' parlato. Ieri notte le ho detto di raccogliere le idee e di dirmi perché l'ha fatto.

Oggi mi ha detto che da una parte era totalmente "inconscia" di ciò che stava facendo, fino alla crisi che l'ha portata poi a chiudere la relazione (durata di fatto un mese e mezzo, con una "pausa natalizia" in mezzo), quasi non si rendesse conto che non fosse possibile avere due relazioni, quasi come se fosse normale avere più relazioni indipendenti l'una dall'altra.
Sostiene che la spiegazione che si è data a se stessa è che essendo fidanzata con me da quando aveva 15 anni, è ceduta alla avance di un altro uomo perché sia attratta emotivamente che sessualmente. Non avendo visto niente del mondo al di fuori di me, si è buttata in questa relazione che lei definisce surreale (aveva 21 anni, non 23 come qualcuno aveva scritto).
Dopo qualche incontro (4, sostiene), ha deciso di tagliare la relazione, perché aveva capito che in un altro uomo non trovava né personalmente né sessualmente qualcosa che non trovasse già in me. 

Sostenendo che fosse troppo spaventata di finire la nostra relazione per qualcosa che non sarebbe mai dovuto succedere, ha deciso di non dirmelo lì per lì. 

E sul perché me l'abbia detto adesso, sostiene che visto che conviviamo da un anno, si sente pronta ad avere una famiglia con me, e non voleva farlo senza la massima sincerità sulla nostra relazione. Sostiene che in passato non pensava al futuro, non pensava saremmo stati insieme tutta la vita, mentre adesso sì, e vuole farlo nella sincerità.
Non c'entra niente il significato religioso, come qualcuno diceva, non siamo credenti e, quando ne parlavamo, parlavamo sempre di matrimonio civile con divisione dei beni.

Come dicevo, al momento devo ritrovare me stesso.
Ero sempre convinto di essere io "quello furbo" tra i due, e mi sono fatto fregare sotto il naso. Non riesco a perdonarmelo. Ovviamente in passato ci sono stati sempre alti e bassi, persone da cui le dicevo di guardarsi e persone che ignoravo, ma questa cosa non l'ho mai sospettata neanche lontanamente. Tra l'altro stavo cercando di ricostruire la storia, e tutto è successo a cavallo di un magnifico viaggio di capodanno trascorso a fare l'amore in continuazione e nella più grande serenità, uno dei momenti più alti della nostra relazione.
Devo prima capire chi sono, e se riesco ad accettare ciò.

Poi posso provare ad accettare lei e quello che è. Perché è vero, lei è la stessa ragazza con cui ero in vacanza fino a due giorni fa, il suo corpo è lo stesso, ed anche i suoi comportamenti. 
Devo capire solo se è vero che la donna di 25 anni che ho davanti non ha niente a che vedere con quella ragazza di 21 anni che ha fatto quella cagata.

Grazie a tutti e scusate ancora se vi rubo del tempo e non vi rispondo singolarmente.


----------



## Lostris (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> coerenzah! con i valori morali esterni: devo fare una famiglia (=ci sposiamo) e non voglio essere puttana davantiaddio


Ah beh davantiaddio fattacci suoi, ma la possibilità che l'amato bene, dinanzi alla confessione, quantomeno qualche domanda se la sarebbe posta mi sembra un'ovvietà. 

La confessione indica sempre che il rapporto perde.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io sono libero di esprimere il mio pensiero, come sei libero tu. *Accetto le discussioni, le critiche ed il confronto.* Hai la sindrome del pene piccolo che vieni a fare il figo in un forum? Io parlo per assoluti? Io parlo in base alle mie esperienze personali e a quello che è accaduto a persone vicine a me e no. Non ti sta bene quello che dico? Ok ne parli ma ti dai una calmata altrimenti ignorami che vivrò ugualmente.


eh, io su questo ho i miei dubbi. Sei carino quando parli di pistolini, hai proprio quel non so che...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi,
> Ho ricevuto tantissime risposte, e sarebbe troppo dispendioso rispondere a tutti personalmente.
> Non sapete quanto mi faccia stare meglio condividere con voi questo, davvero è un fardello che mi porto dentro e che condividere anche anonimamente su un forum mi da un grande sollievo.
> 
> ...


si, devi capire per prima cosa cosa vuoi tu 
se riesci a superare le perplessita' relative al vostro futuro insieme


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Devo capire solo se è vero che la donna di 25 anni che ho davanti non ha niente a che vedere con quella ragazza di 21 anni che ha fatto quella cagata


ehm, no, devi capire se TU puoi convivere serenamente sapendo che ogni volta che lei non ti risponde al cellulare non ha necessariamente un altro cazzo in bocca che non è il tuo. Sennò lasciala libera di ricominciare.


----------



## ipazia (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, e grazie mille per l'opportunità che ho di condividere con voi questo mio peso. È qualcosa di troppo pesante che mi porto dentro e sento il bisogno di condividerla e di chiedere il parere altrui.
> 
> Sono fidanzato da 10 anni, praticamente da quando ero un 18enne. Da 1 annetto convivo anche con la mia ragazza.
> 
> ...


Ciao, benvenuto 

La tua storia mii ha fatto venire in mente la storia di un vecchio utente, giorgiocan (cercati la sua storia, se hai voglia di leggere, credo ci troveresti dentro una prospettiva interessante e in prima persona). 

Lui aveva tradito la sua compagna all'inizio della loro relazione. Tradimento rientrato senza contraccolpi. Ma a distanza di 7 anni aveva iniziato a stare insopportabilmente male. Era entrato in paranoia, non si sentiva sincero, sentiva di non reggere più quel "segreto". 

Da traditrice mi aveva colpita moltissimo. Io non ho mai avuto nessuna difficoltà a non dire, per il semplice motivo che non sentivo nessun singulto di chiarezza in me. 
Quello del tradimento era uno spazio che sentivo mio e soltanto mio. In cui il mio compagno non era coinvolto. 

Quindi, come vedi...prospettive diversissime sulla stessa situazione. 

Quella che stai vivendo è una dissonanza cognitiva...la donna che fino a prima della rivelazione riconoscevi adesso non solo non ti sembra più lei, ma immagino tu anche ti chieda del passato. Quanto ci fosse di falso e quanto di vero. 

E' da attraversare questa sensazione di estraniazione. @_Divì_ la sa descrivere in modo precisissimo. 

E' una sensazione che porta con sè dolore. 
Eppure è anche una occasione per guardare chi hai davanti. E te. 

Non saprei proprio fare ipotesi sulla tua compagna. Sui suoi motivi. 

Ti ripeto, io da traditrice non avrei aperto bocca. 
Non aprendo bocca, però, ho imparato che tacere è mantenere una parte di sè "segreta" al compagno che avevo a fianco. 
E' una decisione. E ha un peso non indifferente. Prenderla e sostenerla nel tempo. 

La tua ragazza, qualunque siano le sue motivazioni, ha deciso di buttar giù un muro. E di non avere parti segrete. 

A suo rischio e pericolo. Non penso pensasse che la cosa sarebbe stata indolore o immune da conseguenze. 

Eppure ha iniziato a buttar giù il muro. 

Qualunque cosa ci sia dietro. 

Personalmente penso che o andate a vedere insieme o non avete molte opzioni. 

Indietro non si torna. E forse non è un purtroppo. 

Ti ha offerto comunque una cosa preziosa. 
Una cosa che avrebbe potuto benissimo tenersi per sè. 
Eppure te l'ha messa su un piatto e ti ha lasciato pieno potere di farne quel che vuoi. 
Non solo di quel che ha messo sul piatto. Ma anche di tutto il resto. E di lei. 

Questi i fatti. 

Le motivazioni poi le sa soltanto lei. Tu puoi ascoltarle e decidere se, quando, come e perchè crederle o meno. 

Adesso come adesso, se posso permettermi, non decidere niente. Sei stordito, dolorante. Non è un buon momento per prendere decisioni o linee di azione. 

Prendi fiato e riposa. 

Non scappa niente. Adesso è proprio un momento in cui non avere fretta e raccogliere le forze. 
Qualunque cosa verrà dopo, sia che stiate insieme sia che decidiate di non stare insieme, richiederà energie. E non poche. 




ps: scusa se mi permetto...se quelli sono il tuo nome e cognome, valuta se tenerli come nick. 
Salvo tu non abbia nessun problema ad essere completamente riconoscibile. 
C'è stato chi si è iscritto con nome e cognome, usando questo spazio come spazio suo di sfogo e anche conforto, e ad un certo punto si è reso conto di essere troppo riconoscibile e ha chiesto di cambiare nick. Pensaci


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> se quelli sono il tuo nome e cognome, valuta se tenerli come nick.


non è che si chiama Vladimiro Zagrebelski :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non è che si chiama Vladimiro Zagrebelski :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non volevo dare cose per scontato


----------



## Mat78 (18 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi,
> Ho ricevuto tantissime risposte, e sarebbe troppo dispendioso rispondere a tutti personalmente.
> Non sapete quanto mi faccia stare meglio condividere con voi questo, davvero è un fardello che mi porto dentro e che condividere anche anonimamente su un forum mi da un grande sollievo.
> 
> ...


Non devi giustificare quello che ha fatto. Non   conta la sua età all'epoca dei fatti o che lei non abbia avuto altri uomini, non esistono giustificazioni in un tradimento. Devi pensare che lei l'ha fatto per sua scelta, è andata a letto con un altro per sua volontà. Sei sicuro che sia durato solo un mese e mezzo? Sei sicuro che la storia sia finita perché l'ha deciso lei o forse il suo amichetto si sia semplicemente stancato di lei dopo che si è divertito un po'? Sei sicuro che se la loro storia fosse andata avanti lei non ti avrebbe lasciato? Devi prendere un po' di tempo per capire tutto questo è sopratutto se riuscirai a sopportarlo. Tu l'hai mai tradita? Penso che avete pressapoco la stessa età  e quindi visto che state insieme da molti anni, lei sia l'unica ragazza con cui sei stata oppure hai avuto pochissime esperienze. Questo per chiederti se hai avuto anche tu  il bisogno di stare con altre donne. Se la risposta è no, be fatti due domande serie su di lei. Qualsiasi strada deciderai, sarà dura.


----------



## Lostris (18 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


Abbi pazienza.. però così va bene tutto.
E sicuramente è un modo per risolvere le situazioni e andare avanti eh, l'accettazione di quello che accade e la visione "in positivo" di quello che ci viene offerto.

Ma i ceffoni sono ceffoni. Da come scrivi sembra quasi che una persona debba provare gratitudine per tutto quello che gli arriva. Ma se quello che mi offri mi crea dolore, gratitudine un bel par de ciufoli eh.

Che poi da qualsiasi cosa si possa trarre insegnamento e anche le peggio cose possono trasformarsi in percorsi positivi e di crescita e bla bla ecc ecc oh certo.

Per carità, intanto la bomba lei l'ha smollata, tanto vale che ci veda del bello in questo gesto.

Ma sai che c'è, io non ho aperto bocca. Come te.
Gli ho offerto il mio silenzio, i sonni tranquilli. La beata ignoranza. 
Perchè avevo fatto una scelta, la scelta di tutelare qualcosa nonostante me.

È un'imposizione, certo, ma tanto quanto quella di spalare addosso all'altro vangate di sterco aggratis con una confessione.

Il percorso di lacrime e sangue che leggo qui a seguito di tradimenti scoperti per tentare di salvare i rapporti è talmente difficoltoso che pensare di provocarlo intenzionalmente lo trovo inconcepibile.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> *Non devi* giustificare quello che ha fatto. Non   conta la sua età all'epoca dei fatti o che lei non abbia avuto altri uomini, non esistono giustificazioni in un tradimento. *Devi pensare* che lei l'ha fatto per sua scelta, è andata a letto con un altro per sua volontà. Sei sicuro che sia durato solo un mese e mezzo? Sei sicuro che la storia sia finita perché l'ha deciso lei o forse il suo amichetto si sia semplicemente stancato di lei dopo che si è divertito un po'? Sei sicuro che se la loro storia fosse andata avanti lei non ti avrebbe lasciato? *Devi* prendere un po' di tempo per capire tutto questo è sopratutto se riuscirai a sopportarlo. Tu l'hai mai tradita? Penso che avete pressapoco la stessa età  e quindi visto che state insieme da molti anni, lei sia l'unica ragazza con cui sei stata oppure hai avuto pochissime esperienze. Questo per chiederti se hai avuto anche tu  il bisogno di stare con altre donne. Se la risposta è no, be fatti due domande serie su di lei. Qualsiasi strada deciderai, sarà dura.


No ma non assolutizzi tu. Mai mai mai!
Nel caso ti fosse sfuggito lei ha avuto solo lui, santa madonna se non avesse avuto la curiosità di provare qualcosa di nuovo sarebbe un borg.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> . Ma se quello che mi offri mi crea dolore, gratitudine un bel par de ciufoli eh.
> Che poi da qualsiasi cosa si possa trarre insegnamento e anche le peggio cose possono trasformarsi in percorsi positivi e di crescita e bla bla ecc ecc oh certo.


Cercando di raccattare spunti interessanti, è più duro un osso rinsaldato oppure un osso mai fratturato? Devo ringraziare chi mi ha fatto soffrire perché sopravvivendo ne sono uscito piu tosto e non sono finito come uno di quelli che continuano a berciare al buio la loro tesi di povere anime ferite, oppure stavo comunque meglio a non beccare quello schiaffone? Lo so che sembra un po' la storia dell'uovo e della gallina, ma la questione é più seria di come la posso mettere io cazzeggiando


----------



## Skorpio (18 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> per tentare di salvare i rapporti è talmente difficoltoso che pensare di provocarlo intenzionalmente lo trovo inconcepibile.


Diciamo che è proprio lo "scopo" di chi confessa, che sarebbe da intuire e capire

Perché se "confesso" con l'intento di mostrarti senza veli una parte di me, affinché tu possa prenderne visione, mosso da un insostenibile e travolgente moto di svelamento, è un conto

Se invece è per "salvare" un rapporto che, se stessi zitto e mi sbrigassi con me stesso le situazioni che io ho innescato, non avrebbe bisogno di alcun salvataggio, allora è un altro conto...


----------



## Lostris (18 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cercando di raccattare spunti interessanti, è più duro un osso rinsaldato oppure un osso mai fratturato? Devo ringraziare chi mi ha fatto soffrire perché sopravvivendo ne sono uscito piu tosto e non sono finito come uno di quelli che continuano a berciare al buio la loro tesi di povere anime ferite, oppure stavo comunque meglio a non beccare quello schiaffone? Lo so che sembra un po' la storia dell'uovo e della gallina, ma la questione é più seria di come la posso mettere io cazzeggiando


Io posso anche cavarmela e uscirne con ossa rafforzate, ma se sono figa io tipo fenice che rinasce dalle proprie ceneri perché devo ringraziare lo stronzo che mi ha dato fuoco?


Al massimo ringrazio me stessa. Che a volte un po' di autocelebrazione non guasta.

Mah. Per me è un po' come dire che la merda porta fortuna dopo che l'hai pestata. Consolatorio e propedeutico al continuare a camminare senza paura.

Io, se posso scegliere, preferisco continuare ad avere le scarpe pulite.


----------



## mistral (18 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non devi giustificare quello che ha fatto. Non   conta la sua età all'epoca dei fatti o che lei non abbia avuto altri uomini, non esistono giustificazioni in un tradimento. Devi pensare che lei l'ha fatto per sua scelta, è andata a letto con un altro per sua volontà. Sei sicuro che sia durato solo un mese e mezzo? Sei sicuro che la storia sia finita perché l'ha deciso lei o forse il suo amichetto si sia semplicemente stancato di lei dopo che si è divertito un po'? Sei sicuro che se la loro storia fosse andata avanti lei non ti avrebbe lasciato? Devi prendere un po' di tempo per capire tutto questo è sopratutto se riuscirai a sopportarlo. Tu l'hai mai tradita? Penso che avete pressapoco la stessa età  e quindi visto che state insieme da molti anni, lei sia l'unica ragazza con cui sei stata oppure hai avuto pochissime esperienze. Questo per chiederti se hai avuto anche tu  il bisogno di stare con altre donne. Se la risposta è no, be fatti due domande serie su di lei. Qualsiasi strada deciderai, sarà dura.


21 anni cavolo,21 anni....
Praticamante coetanea di mia figlia che di cazzate ne fa una al giorno.
Mi sembra già tanto che questa ragazza a 21 anni si sia sentita un peso simile per quell'esperienza che ha vissuto.
Non dico sia un bel gesto il tradimento ma ha anche dimostrato di vivere male con quel segreto .


----------



## Lostris (18 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che è proprio lo "scopo" di chi confessa, che sarebbe da intuire e capire
> 
> Perché se "confesso" con l'intento di mostrarti senza veli una parte di me, affinché tu possa prenderne visione, mosso da un insostenibile e travolgente moto di svelamento, è un conto
> 
> Se invece è per "salvare" un rapporto che, se stessi zitto e mi sbrigassi con me stesso le situazioni che io ho innescato, non avrebbe bisogno di alcun salvataggio, allora è un altro conto...


Cioè... o sei egoista o sei scemo.


----------



## mistral (19 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che è proprio lo "scopo" di chi confessa, che sarebbe da intuire e capire
> 
> Perché se "confesso" con l'intento di mostrarti senza veli una parte di me, affinché tu possa prenderne visione, mosso da un insostenibile e travolgente moto di svelamento, è un conto
> 
> Se invece è per "salvare" un rapporto che, se stessi zitto e mi sbrigassi con me stesso le situazioni che io ho innescato, non avrebbe bisogno di alcun salvataggio, allora è un altro conto...


Sono convinta che in coppie legate profondamente ,non immuni comunque da alti e bassi,sia molto difficile  tenere per se una cosa così forte.
Sembra che anche mio marito cercasse di dirmelo perché non era sicuro di poter vivere benissimo con un segreto simile.
A mezze parole ha fatto trasparire questo genere di disagio misto a paura.
Ingenuamante forse cercano la consolazione ed il conforto da chi lo ha sempre dato.
O semplicemente si viene assaliti dalla paura che in tempi anche lontani,per qualche scherzo del destino la cosa salti fuori.
In un forum lessi la storia di un uomo la cui moglie venne contattata dopo 5 anni dal marito di una donna con la quale ebbe un'avventura .Il marito durante una ricerca casuale del pc trovó una mail inequivocabile della moglie al suo amante datata 5 anni prima.Il fedifrago era disperato e quasi non ricordava più quella donna,la moglie chiese la separazione.
Può sempre saltare fuori qualcosa ,nel caso di giovannirossi  frequentano anche gli stessi giri prima universitari ed ora lavorativi,non è così difficile che possa saltare fuori dalla bocca di qualcuno,specie quando si annunciano le nozze .....


----------



## stany (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> coerenzah! con i valori morali esterni: devo fare una famiglia (=ci sposiamo) e non voglio essere puttana davantiaddio


Insomma....la classica ipocrisia del buon cattolico (avendo citato tu il matrimonio e dio).
Con beneficio d'inventario (che gradirai), circa le "corresponsabilità" del nostro nel proprio tradimento,si evidenzia l'egoismo della tipa: il primo nell'azione del tradimento (come per tutti i traditori) , anche se si possono individuare enne attenuanti ; il secondo atto d'egoismo consiste nell'averlo confessato,e proprio in un contesto più vincolante per  la eventuale  decisione radicale di chiudere ,da parte di lui.Anch'io ho avuto la sensazione che la confessione potesse avere la finalità,anche inconscia,di farsi lasciare. Due azioni e due momenti dilazionati nel tempo che certamente non hanno come presupposto il benessere dell'altro!
Se l'incontrollabile esigenza di verità fosse genuinamente tale,allora le due domande che qualcuno qui , ha ritenuto basilari,da farsi a lei,sarebbero:
A) Perché hai tradito?
B) Perché hai confessato (a distanza di anni)?


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Comunque, pensare di accompagnarsi per la vita con un santo/a è una pretesa alquanto assurda. Convincersi poi che sia possibile farlo con qualcuno che ha fatto del suo per indebolire questa illusione è un impresa non da poco e non per tutti.

In questi casi si possono invertire le condizioni e darsi una nuova illusione con qualcun altro che si ritiene la persona giusta. A prescindere da chi sia questa, la propria convinzione è il catalizzatore più potente. Meglio aprirsi a nuove prospettive quando possibile.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io posso anche cavarmela e uscirne con ossa rafforzate, ma se sono figa io tipo fenice che rinasce dalle proprie ceneri perché devo ringraziare lo stronzo che mi ha dato fuoco?
> 
> 
> Al massimo ringrazio me stessa. Che a volte un po' di autocelebrazione non guasta.
> ...


 ti dirò, io a sta cosa di riuscire a crescere senza soffrire ci credo fino a un certo punto. Ma mica perché sia un fan della sopportazione, ci mancherebbe. Però se riesco ad avere una sicurezza in me stesso costruita principalmente su un tot di sfide e sfighe superate invece che, come tanti, su un patetico accrocco fatto di morale comune e vita vissuta per sentito dire, lo devo comunque ad una vita sentimentale vissuta da assaltatore della Marina. Nel senso, io di gente che ha vissuto senza particolari scossoni, stando con la stessa persona dalla culla alla bara e godendosi piccoli gesti e quotidianità invece di grandi passioni ne conosco tanta. Forse gli manca la prospettiva, forse gli manca l'intelligenza di capire una serie di passaggi, forse alla fine se non ci sbatti il muso quei passaggi è proprio impossibile capirli.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Insomma....la classica ipocrisia del buon cattolico (avendo citato tu il matrimonio e dio).
> Con beneficio d'inventario (che gradirai), circa le "corresponsabilità" del nostro nel proprio tradimento,si evidenzia l'egoismo della tipa: il primo nell'azione del tradimento (come per tutti i traditori) , anche se si possono individuare enne attenuanti ; il secondo atto d'egoismo consiste nell'averlo confessato,e proprio in un contesto più vincolante per  la eventuale  decisione radicale di chiudere ,da parte di lui.Anch'io ho avuto la sensazione che la confessione potesse avere la finalità,anche inconscia,di farsi lasciare. Due azioni e due momenti dilazionati nel tempo che certamente non hanno come presupposto il benessere dell'altro!
> Se l'incontrollabile esigenza di verità fosse genuinamente tale,allora le due domande che qualcuno qui , ha ritenuto basilari,da farsi a lei,sarebbero:
> A) Perché hai tradito?
> B) Perché hai confessato (a distanza di anni)?


Ma quale ipocrisia? Mi stiamo esattamente davanti alla prova provata di quello che ho sempre sostenuto io. Cioè che un tradimento comincia a fare i danni soltanto nel momento in cui viene rivelato.
Allora, partendo dalla doverosa premessa che io pure non credo nella buona fede di lei, per cui o si è cagata sotto all'idea che qualcosa uscisse La dov'è il paese è piccolo e la gente mormora, oppure che volesse farsi lasciare perché ormai con le palle trifolate. Però, se per caso mi sbagliassi e la ragazza avesse avuto davvero uno scrupolo di coscienza, con la sua confessione ha indubbiamente squarciato il velo di segreti e bugie che accompagna e nasconde il tradimento, e secondo me protegge anche l'integrità degli ignari traditi. Perché adesso il nostro caro Giovanni quanto ci metterà a fidarsi della prossima? Ci riuscirà mai a fidarsi la prossima? Diventerà un fottuto bastardo relativista con delle crepe in fondo all'anima mai sanate fino in fondo? E se tutto sommato si rialzasse dalla fine dell'innocenza essendo una persona peggiore di prima non sarà forse colpa della rivelazione del tradimento piuttosto che del tradimento stesso? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza, ovviamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Comunque, pensare di accompagnarsi per la vita con un santo/a è una pretesa alquanto assurda. Convincersi poi che sia possibile farlo con qualcuno che ha fatto del suo per indebolire questa illusione è un impresa non da poco e non per tutti.
> 
> In questi casi si possono invertire le condizioni e darsi una nuova illusione con qualcun altro che si ritiene la persona giusta. A prescindere da chi sia questa, la propria convinzione è il catalizzatore più potente. Meglio aprirsi a nuove prospettive quando possibile.


Liberamente tradotto con "sono tutte zoccole, ma meglio stare con una zoccola furba che con una zoccola scema?" :rotfl:


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Liberamente tradotto con "sono tutte zoccole, ma meglio stare con una zoccola furba che con una zoccola scema?" :rotfl:


E che traduzione è?!

Comunque, esistono due tipi di donne:
le zoccole e le pure.
Le zoccole sono zoccole, e le pure pure.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> E che traduzione è?!
> 
> Comunque, esistono due tipi di donne:
> le zoccole e le pure.
> Le zoccole sono zoccole, e le pure pure.


Amen reverendoh!


----------



## Lostris (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> E che traduzione è?!
> 
> Comunque, esistono due tipi di donne:
> le zoccole e le pure.
> Le zoccole sono zoccole, e le pure pure.




Manicheista!


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> 21 anni cavolo,21 anni....
> Praticamante coetanea di mia figlia che di cazzate ne fa una al giorno.
> Mi sembra già tanto che questa ragazza a 21 anni si sia sentita un peso simile per quell'esperienza che ha vissuto.
> Non dico sia un bel gesto il tradimento ma ha anche dimostrato di vivere male con quel segreto .


21 anni hai la capacità di pensare e capire cosa è giusto e cosa è  sbagliato. Per lo stato sei maggiorenne a 18 anni con tutti gli obblighi legali. A 21 anni sei una donna non una bambina. Continuo a trovare insopportabile cercare qualsiasi appiglio per giustificare il tradimento. Capisco che ormai qui in Italia abbiamo la bruta abitudine di considerarli fino a 30 anni ed oltre non come uomini e donne ma come ragazzini, ma è completamente sbagliato.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Danny sono curioso del tuo punto di vista. Cosa ti porta a fidarti nuovamente di una persona che ti ha già accoltellato una volta?


Il mio carattere.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> non esiste la distinzione tra traditi e traditori ed amanti e scopamici e beneauguranti come se fosse le Monadi di Leibniz.


... e anche questo.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi sa che se la caccia di casa,quella ad essere messa peggio all'estero ,da sola,è lei.
> 
> Io non ci vedo del marcio,non ci vedo lo scaricare la patata bollente.Io ci vedo una maldestra sincerità ,forse  come quasi tutti i traditori è inconsapevole della reale portata dell'evento.Magari sperava in una specie di prescrizione del reato,ma non ha calcolato che se per lei ad oggi quel fatto è morto e sepolto,per lui è riesumare un cadavere in putrefazione.La vista e l'olfatto gli potrebbero essere insopportabili.
> Da un lato questa sua inconsapevolezza di cosa sarà  ora lei, agli occhi di lui ,mi fa pena.
> ...



Quoto.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma quale indulgenza? un tunnel senza uscita fatto di frustrazioni e di salti sulla sedia ogni volta che esci da sola o torno dieci minuti dopo? *l'amico nostro non ha la struttura concettuale per reggere lei*. poche palle. e lei evidentemente non lo vede obiettivamente se ha ritenuto di confessare.


Dagli tempo.
E' ancora sotto shock.
Il fatto che lei abbia deciso di confessare può anche essere visto (sforzandosi...) in maniera positiva, ovvero il desiderio - sicuramente portato avanti in maniera maldestra - di impostare una relazione sulla trasparenza. Poi possiamo non essere d'accordo su questo, sicuramente.
Lei dovrebbe conoscerlo bene, avrebbe dovuto immaginare la sua reazione...


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> coerenzah! con i valori morali esterni: devo fare una famiglia (=ci sposiamo) e non voglio essere puttana davantiaddio


Uhm... sì, potrebbe essere.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cioè... o sei egoista o sei scemo.


Diciamo che la "notizia" slegata dal "bisogno" di chi mi informa di quella "notizia" a me dice poco per non dire nulla...

C'è chi in questo contesto potrebbe chiedere:
Ma era biondo?
Ma quante volte?
Ma c'è l'aveva lungo?
Etc.. etc...

Io chiederei semplicemente: perché mi informi adesso e a cose finite di tutto questo?


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi,
> Ho ricevuto tantissime risposte, e sarebbe troppo dispendioso rispondere a tutti personalmente.
> Non sapete quanto mi faccia stare meglio condividere con voi questo, davvero è un fardello che mi porto dentro e che condividere anche anonimamente su un forum mi da un grande sollievo.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi,
> Ho ricevuto tantissime risposte, e sarebbe troppo dispendioso rispondere a tutti personalmente.
> Non sapete quanto mi faccia stare meglio condividere con voi questo, davvero è un fardello che mi porto dentro e che condividere anche anonimamente su un forum mi da un grande sollievo.
> 
> ...


:up:

Mi sembra tu abbia le idee molto chiare.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sono convinta che in coppie legate profondamente ,non immuni comunque da alti e bassi,sia molto difficile  tenere per se una cosa così forte.
> Sembra che anche mio marito cercasse di dirmelo perché non era sicuro di poter vivere benissimo con un segreto simile.
> A mezze parole ha fatto trasparire questo genere di disagio misto a paura.
> Ingenuamante forse cercano la consolazione ed il conforto da chi lo ha sempre dato.
> ...


Però mi pare di ricordare che la tua situazione fosse diversa, Mistral..

Lui confessò "in itinere" ... È una prospettiva diversa

È come se io oggi ti confessassi che 5 anni fa ero pieno di chiodi e in mano agli usurai, ma tu non ti sei accorta di nulla e oggi è tutto finito e siamo tornati a essere liberi e senza debiti

Oppure ti confessassi che OGGI sono pieno di debiti, e ho appuntamento con l'usuraio x l'ora di cena

È un po' diverso...


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No ma non assolutizzi tu. Mai mai mai!
> *Nel caso ti fosse sfuggito lei ha avuto solo lui, santa madonna se non avesse avuto la curiosità di provare qualcosa di nuovo sarebbe un borg*.


Sì.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> 21 anni cavolo,21 anni....
> Praticamante coetanea di mia figlia che di cazzate ne fa una al giorno.
> Mi sembra già tanto che questa ragazza a 21 anni si sia sentita un peso simile per quell'esperienza che ha vissuto.
> Non dico sia un bel gesto il tradimento ma ha anche dimostrato di vivere male con quel segreto .


:up:


----------



## GiovanniRossi (19 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che la "notizia" slegata dal "bisogno" di chi mi informa di quella "notizia" a me dice poco per non dire nulla...
> 
> C'è chi in questo contesto potrebbe chiedere:
> Ma era biondo?
> ...


Ed io ho chiesto tutto, tutti i particolari. Perché chiamatemi anche fesso, ma se devo capire se posso curare una ferita, devo sapere dove è la ferita, quanto è profonda, quanto fa male.

E ripeto la sua versione: l'ha fatto senza nemmeno rendersi conto, sostiene che vedeva all'epoca la nostra relazione come una storia tra ragazzi e non un piano di vita, non aveva mai avuto altro uomo nella sua vita.
E l'ha detto adesso perché invece vede adesso un piano di vita e non vuole che io la veda per ciò che non è, e vuole che sia tutto sincero tra di noi se veramente dobbiamo mettere su famiglia.

E ripeto anche il mio problema: ho l'autostima a pezzi, e non so se è vero che chi ho davanti adesso è diversa dalla persona di 4 anni fa come sostiene lei.

Personalmente, io non mi sento diverso da com'ero 4 anni fa. Quindi non riesco a credere che lei lo sia. 

Per la cronaca, ho 28 anni e lei 25.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No ma non assolutizzi tu. Mai mai mai!
> Nel caso ti fosse sfuggito lei ha avuto solo lui, santa madonna se non avesse avuto la curiosità di provare qualcosa di nuovo sarebbe un borg.


Probabilmente hai ragione. 
Ma questa curiosità ce l'ho anche io, ed anche se prima di lei ho avuto qualche altra esperienza, come credo ogni uomo, ce l'ho ogni 2 giorni con tipe random che incontro.
Ma la differenza tra noi ed i cani è appunto che la mia resta curiosità.

Il problema è che lei ci sia ceduta a questa curiosità.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ed io ho chiesto tutto, tutti i particolari. Perché chiamatemi anche fesso, ma se devo capire se posso curare una ferita, devo sapere dove è la ferita, quanto è profonda, quanto fa male.
> 
> E ripeto la sua versione: l'ha fatto senza nemmeno rendersi conto, sostiene che vedeva all'epoca la nostra relazione come una storia tra ragazzi e non un piano di vita, non aveva mai avuto altro uomo nella sua vita.
> E l'ha detto adesso perché invece vede adesso un piano di vita e non vuole che io la veda per ciò che non è, e vuole che sia tutto sincero tra di noi se veramente dobbiamo mettere su famiglia.
> ...


la sua motivazione e' plausibile poi certo semore di tradimento si tratta
il suo ragionamento lo trovo lineare 

come ti e' stato detto, sei tu che devi capire se riuscirai a vivere con lei senza aver sospetti anche se solo ti dice vado a cena con le amiche

insomma la palla e' in mano tua e te la.devi giocare come meglio credi, senza fretta


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> vuole che sia tutto sincero tra di noi se veramente dobbiamo mettere su famiglia.
> 
> .


Beh.. sul fatto che lo fece senza rendersi conto, sorvolerei...

Lo ha fatto perché lo desiderava, in quanto essere umano, forse non si rende conto ancora oggi di COSA desiderava, ma questo è un po' grave

E se vuoi metter su famiglia il punto da chiarire (per lei) a distanza di anni, io lo vedo ancora quello.

Cosa desiderava allora, di cui ancora oggi non si è resa conto?

Quanto a te .. sai che certe cose possono farti a pezzi. È un tuo punto debole e ci puoi lavorare

In 2 modi

O cercando disperatamente chi non può farti a pezzi (così a naso e a intuito personale)

Oppure strutturandoti in modo che nessuna abbia il potere di farti a pezzi.

La prima via in genere è la più facile
Ma anche la più illusoria, perché ti affidi al "buon cuore" del prossimo


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Manicheista!


Ovviamente scherzavo, e nemmeno originale.
Figurati poi se mi do alla religione del manico.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione.
> Ma questa curiosità ce l'ho anche io, ed anche se prima di lei ho avuto qualche altra esperienza, come credo ogni uomo, ce l'ho ogni 2 giorni con tipe random che incontro.
> Ma la differenza tra noi ed i cani è appunto che la mia resta curiosità.
> 
> Il problema è che lei ci sia ceduta a questa curiosità.


Esatto, vedo che hai compreso benissimo quello che volevo comunicarti. Tu amandola non vai a letto con altre. Rimane la curiosità com'è giusto che sia ma non lo fai perché sai che è giusto così.  Su questo devi effettivamente interogarti. La scusa dell'età o di aver avuto solo te come uomo non regge. L'unica cosa positiva di questa storia è che ora sai effettivamente chi hai davanti a te ed avrai sempre paura che nelle future problematiche di coppia lei possa cercare altro. Oggi è  l'età domani sarà la monotonia o i problemi economici o altre 1000 scuse.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione.
> Ma questa curiosità ce l'ho anche io, ed anche se prima di lei ho avuto qualche altra esperienza, come credo ogni uomo, ce l'ho ogni 2 giorni con tipe random che incontro.
> Ma la differenza tra noi ed i cani è appunto che la mia resta curiosità.
> 
> Il problema è che lei ci sia ceduta a questa curiosità.


La curiosità è normale secondo me. Lasci fidanzato esperimenti tutto quello che vuoi sperimentare. Dopodiché ripeto la fatto si è pentita poteva anche tenerselo per se


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione.
> Ma questa curiosità ce l'ho anche io, ed anche se prima di lei ho avuto qualche altra esperienza, come credo ogni uomo, ce l'ho ogni 2 giorni con tipe random che incontro.
> Ma la differenza tra noi ed i cani è appunto che la mia resta curiosità.
> 
> *Il problema è che lei ci sia ceduta a questa curiosità*.


Ma infatti il problema è che ora sono sorte delle discrepanze e quel senso di appartenenza che avevate e che vi manteneva sereni e saltato. Temo che questa dissonanza non ti abbandonerà.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La curiosità è normale secondo me. Lasci fidanzato esperimenti tutto quello che vuoi sperimentare. Dopodiché ripeto la fatto si è pentita poteva anche tenerselo per se


E se con l'altro funzionava? Cosa ha portato veramente la rottura della loro storia? È durata veramente così poco?  Il nostro amico ha ancora la possibilità di costruirsi una vita diversa. Chi tradisce inventa qualsiasi storia per renderla più leggera e tutti noi sappiamo  che è così. Lei ha raccontato tutto perché non sapeva dei danni che si provoca.


----------



## Diletta (19 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza.. però così va bene tutto.
> E sicuramente è un modo per risolvere le situazioni e andare avanti eh, l'accettazione di quello che accade e la visione "in positivo" di quello che ci viene offerto.
> 
> Ma i ceffoni sono ceffoni. Da come scrivi sembra quasi che una persona debba provare gratitudine per tutto quello che gli arriva. Ma se quello che mi offri mi crea dolore, gratitudine un bel par de ciufoli eh.
> ...



Vedi Lostris, tu hai fatto la scelta del silenzio custodendo il segreto perché vivi comunque bene con te stessa (penso).
C'è invece chi vive malissimo portando quel peso con sé e io riesco ad immaginare come possa essere vivere con un'ombra che ti porti sempre dietro: non è un bel vivere, diciamolo.

La ragazza ci ha provato per quattro anni, ma evidentemente non ce la fa...deve essere dotata di un super-io potente e rigido (Spleen pensa che non sia questo il motivo della confessione come invece credo io).

Mi obietterai che allora ha confessato per egoismo, per alleggerire se stessa.
Certo che sì, ma non solo.
L'ha fatto per dare prova di rispetto nei riguardi di colui che diventerà suo marito e che non si merita affatto il ruolo di cornuto inconsapevole (anche se contento). 
Non vuole che la loro unione legalizzata (non importa se solo a livello civile) cominci da fondamenta impastate con l'inganno.
E lo sappiamo tutti che quel tipo di inganno lì è il più schifoso in una coppia e per chi ha un certo sistema di valori è davvero impossibile conviverci.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ma infatti il problema è che ora sono sorte delle discrepanze e quel senso di appartenenza che avevate e che vi manteneva sereni e saltato. Temo che questa dissonanza non ti abbandonerà.


Perfetto 🖒


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> . Chi tradisce inventa qualsiasi storia per renderla più leggera e tutti noi sappiamo  che è così. .


Veramente mia moglie non inventò proprio nulla x render più leggero quel che fece

Disse chiaramente (con le lacrime agli occhi, intendiamoci) che lo fece Perché le piaceva e era attratta

Disse anche che se fosse potuta tornare indietro lo avrebbe rifatto

Non mi pare fu particolarmente leggera


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto, vedo che hai compreso benissimo quello che volevo comunicarti. Tu amandola non vai a letto con altre. Rimane la curiosità com'è giusto che sia ma non lo fai perché sai che è giusto così.  Su questo devi effettivamente interogarti. La scusa dell'età o di aver avuto solo te come uomo non regge. L'unica cosa positiva di questa storia è che ora sai effettivamente chi hai davanti a te ed avrai sempre paura che nelle future problematiche di coppia lei possa cercare altro. Oggi è  l'età domani sarà la monotonia o i problemi economici o altre 1000 scuse.


 No, non lo sa chi ha davanti adesso, come non lo sapeva prima. Quanto al futuro lo stesso, nessuno lo vede e nemmeno lo prevede. Nutrirsi di certezze è comodo... e anche profondamente fuorviante.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Veramente mia moglie non inventò proprio nulla x render più leggero quel che fece
> 
> Disse chiaramente (con le lacrime agli occhi, intendiamoci) che lo fece Perché le piaceva e era attratta
> 
> ...


Be allora fai parte di una casistica diversa, le varie esperienze che si leggono qui e che ho sia subito che vissuto indirettamente con conoscenze, portano ad altro.
Sei ancora insieme a lei dopo tutto questo?


----------



## Diletta (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto, vedo che hai compreso benissimo quello che volevo comunicarti. *Tu amandola non vai a letto con altre. Rimane la curiosità com'è giusto che sia ma non lo fai perché sai che è giusto così.  Su questo devi effettivamente interogarti. La scusa dell'età o di aver avuto solo te come uomo non regge.* L'unica cosa positiva di questa storia è che ora sai effettivamente chi hai davanti a te ed avrai sempre paura che nelle future problematiche di coppia lei possa cercare altro. Oggi è  l'età domani sarà la monotonia o i problemi economici o altre 1000 scuse.


Caro Mat, la "scusa" (che poi scusa non è) di avere avuto solo lui come uomo regge eccome...
E poi parli di curiosità che è normale che ci sia, ma che deve rimanere tale.
Sai perché Giovanni ha tutta quella curiosità quando incrocia altre donne?
Perché lui e la sua ragazza hanno bruciato i tempi. Per carità, non ne hanno mica colpa, è successo e basta, ma se si riflette su questo si arriva a comprendere tutto.
Lui è stato semplicemente più forte nel non cedere alle tentazioni, ma questo non mi farebbe dormire su dieci guanciali, anzi...paura, tanta paura!


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be allora fai parte di una casistica diversa, le varie esperienze che si leggono qui e che ho sia subito che vissuto indirettamente con conoscenze, portano ad altro.
> Sei ancora insieme a lei dopo tutto questo?


Si, sono ancora insieme.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non lo sa chi ha davanti adesso, come non lo sapeva prima. Quanto al futuro lo stesso, nessuno lo vede e nemmeno lo prevede. Nutrirsi di certezze è comodo... e anche profondamente fuorviante.


Le certezze e i fatti accaduti sono l'unica cosa che ci proteggono per il futuro. Possono essere giuste o sbagliate ma (come dicevo tempo fa) dormiresti tranquillo in un letto con un assassino certo o con un probabile assassino?


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Mat, la "scusa" (che poi scusa non è) di avere avuto solo lui come uomo regge eccome...
> E poi parli di curiosità che è normale che ci sia, ma che deve rimanere tale.
> Sai perché Giovanni ha tutta quella curiosità quando incrocia altre donne?
> Perché lui e la sua ragazza hanno bruciato i tempi. Per carità, non ne hanno mica colpa, è successo e basta, ma se si riflette su questo si arriva a comprendere tutto.
> Lui è stato semplicemente più forte nel non cedere alle tentazioni, ma questo non mi farebbe dormire su dieci guanciali, anzi...paura, tanta paura!


La curiosità e l'atrazione verso altre persone rimane anche dopo che ti sei scopata/o tutto il paese. La voglia di nuovo rimane sempre in noi, ma sta a noi mettere un freno se sai che a fianco hai una persona che ti ama e si fida di te. Vuoi provare nuove emozioni? Lascia il tuo ragazzo/a è poi ti scopi chi vuoi.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Veramente mia moglie non inventò proprio nulla x render più leggero quel che fece
> 
> Disse chiaramente (con le lacrime agli occhi, intendiamoci) che lo fece Perché le piaceva e era attratta
> 
> ...


1000 punti a tua moglie anche se immagino la botta che hai preso


----------



## ologramma (19 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La curiosità è normale secondo me. Lasci fidanzato esperimenti tutto quello che vuoi sperimentare. Dopodiché ripeto la fatto si è pentita poteva anche tenerselo per se


quoto anche perchè noi facciamo parte di quelli non scoperti


----------



## GiovanniRossi (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E se con l'altro funzionava? Cosa ha portato veramente la rottura della loro storia? È durata veramente così poco?  Il nostro amico ha ancora la possibilità di costruirsi una vita diversa. Chi tradisce inventa qualsiasi storia per renderla più leggera e tutti noi sappiamo  che è così. Lei ha raccontato tutto perché non sapeva dei danni che si provoca.


SU questo, devo dire che ci credo.

Come ho accennato, negli ultimi 4 anni (dopo quella storia), 1 siamo stati ognuno a casa propria, 2 anni mi sono trasferito per lavoro ed abbiamo mantenuto una relazione a distanza, 1 abbiamo convissuto.

E forse può sembrare una cagata ma il fatto che lei mi dica "non lo rifarei, sono sicura di me stessa, perché se avessi voluto ri-tradirti avrei avuto due anni per farlo", mi sembra una frase tanto da bambina quanto profondamente vera.
Così come credo sia vero che la relazione è durata solo quel poco, e che sia l'unica.
Magari sono ingenuo a crederci, però d'altro canto che senso avrebbe dire una mezza verità a quattro anni di distanza? A quel punto meglio svuotare il sacco e dire tutto.

Ripeto, io ho perso autostima, al momento questo è il mio più grande dubbio. Ed ho anche "paura" che sapere di questo tradimento mi faccia sentire autorizzato a non avere più dei freni inibitori, anche perché diciamo che non sono il tipo che si sottrae a questo tipo di "rischi" (che però fin'ora sono rimaste tentazioni e null'altro). 
Da un lato ho paura, dall'altro quasi lo spero.
La verità è che mentre digito non so nemmeno io cosa digito perché sono totalmente confuso da me stesso.

La buona fede di lei non la metto in dubbio, così come la sua sincerità.

Però prima devo ritrovare la fiducia in me, altrimenti non ha nemmeno senso cercarla in lei ed in noi.


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Le certezze e i fatti accaduti sono l'unica cosa che ci proteggono per il futuro. Possono essere giuste o sbagliate ma (come dicevo tempo fa) dormiresti tranquillo in un letto con un assassino certo o con un probabile assassino?


 No mat, quello che ci protegge nel futuro (e solo parzialmente) è la volontà di conoscenza dei fatti e delle persone. Le certezze sono spesso dei paliativi che raccontiamo a noi stessi per sentirci più sicuri. Un tradimento comunque non è un omicidio. (In my opinion of course).


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Mat, la "scusa" (che poi scusa non è) di avere avuto solo lui come uomo regge eccome...
> E poi parli di curiosità che è normale che ci sia, ma che deve rimanere tale.
> Sai perché Giovanni ha tutta quella curiosità quando incrocia altre donne?
> Perché lui e la sua ragazza hanno bruciato i tempi. Per carità, non ne hanno mica colpa, è successo e basta, ma se si riflette su questo si arriva a comprendere tutto.
> Lui è stato semplicemente più forte nel non cedere alle tentazioni, *ma questo non mi farebbe dormire su dieci guanciali*, anzi...paura, tanta paura!


Diletta, che ci sia tra le persone una diversità nei comportamenti è un dato di fatto. Il fatto che questi siano suffragati da una concettualità personale è altrettanto vero. Ma questa diversità e determinata proprio da un istinto comune con il quale tutti ci confrontiamo rendendoci di fatto diversi. Teoricamente non potresti dormire mai tranquilla.


----------



## Diletta (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione.
> Ma questa curiosità ce l'ho anche io, *ed anche se prima di lei ho avuto qualche altra esperienza, come credo ogni uomo*, ce l'ho ogni 2 giorni con tipe random che incontro.
> Ma la differenza tra noi ed i cani è appunto che la mia resta curiosità.
> 
> Il problema è che lei ci sia ceduta a questa curiosità.



Giovanni, non credi che anche lei abbia potuto avere l'esigenza di fare un'altra esperienza fine a se stessa?

Rimango comunque perplessa sulla tua enorme sete di curiosità...non è mica un bel segno, secondo me, come presupposto per la costruzione di una famiglia.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1000 punti a tua moglie anche se immagino la botta che hai preso


Ma infatti apprezzai il suo non nascondersi dietro spiegazioni strambe

Anche se la parola "apprezzare" in quei momenti è un po' una forzatura :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> La curiosità e l'atrazione verso altre persone rimane anche dopo che ti sei scopata/o tutto il paese. La voglia di nuovo rimane sempre in noi, ma sta a noi mettere un freno se sai che a fianco hai una persona che ti ama e si fida di te. Vuoi provare nuove emozioni? Lascia il tuo ragazzo/a è poi ti scopi chi vuoi.



Ma c'è una bella differenza fra il bianco e il nero...ossia fra non avere avuto nessun altro uomo/donna e averne avuti un bel po'.
Di conseguenza anche il fattore curiosità sarà influenzato da queste due situazioni opposte.

Sai quale è la fregatura?
Che in questi casi non si vuole lasciare il proprio ragazzo/a, ma al tempo stesso si vuole anche altro.
Insomma, un casino...perché si vuole tutto e se ti reprimi, e come vedi Giovanni ce l'ha fatta finora, può essere una bomba che scoppia nei periodi futuri meno opportuni, ossia quando hai messo su famiglia.
E la pentola a pressione non può stare a lungo sul fuoco perché esplode!


----------



## Diletta (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Diletta, che ci sia tra le persone una diversità nei comportamenti è un dato di fatto. Il fatto che questi siano suffragati da una concettualità personale è altrettanto vero. Ma questa diversità e determinata proprio da un istinto comune con il quale tutti ci confrontiamo rendendoci di fatto diversi. *Teoricamente non potresti dormire mai tranquilla.*


Certo, teoricamente mai, ma nel caso di specie molto molto meno...


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No mat, quello che ci protegge nel futuro (e solo parzialmente) è la volontà di conoscenza dei fatti e delle persone. Le certezze sono spesso dei paliativi che raccontiamo a noi stessi per sentirci più sicuri. Un tradimento comunque non è un omicidio. (In my opinion of course).


Un tradimento è un omicidio,omicidio della coppia e della fiducia. La certezza degli avvenimenti è l'unica cosa che è reale. Le esperienze e quello che ci accade ogni giorno (quindi la certezza di cosa è successo ) ci rende le persone che siamo.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (19 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Giovanni, non credi che anche lei abbia potuto avere l'esigenza di fare un'altra esperienza fine a se stessa?
> 
> Rimango comunque perplessa sulla tua enorme sete di curiosità...non è mica un bel segno, secondo me, come presupposto per la costruzione di una famiglia.


Perché mi dici questo? Io credo che invece sia una cosa molto personale e non si possa giudicare.
Sinceramente io non sto bene a pensare a "chissà dove l'ha fatti, chissà cosa ha fatto", trovo molto meglio sapere, ed affrontare. Ho passato la prima notte a farmi domande, almeno stanotte ho dormito di più perché ne avevo di meno. E sinceramente anche sapere cosa ha fatto (sempre se ha detto la verità), mi fa stare un po' meglio, mi aspettavo di peggio. Mettiamola così, ci sono alcune cose che reputavo nostre e che sono rimaste nostre, questo mi fa stare meglio.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma c'è una bella differenza fra il bianco e il nero...ossia fra non avere avuto nessun altro uomo/donna e averne avuti un bel po'.
> Di conseguenza anche il fattore curiosità sarà influenzato da queste due situazioni opposte.
> 
> Sai quale è la fregatura?
> ...


Quindi tu dai per quasi assodato che il nostro Giovanni possa cadere anche lui. In verità lui ci cadrà proprio grazie al comportamento della sua ragazza. Si sentirà in diritto di farlo.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Perché mi dici questo? Io credo che invece sia una cosa molto personale e non si possa giudicare.
> Sinceramente io non sto bene a pensare a "chissà dove l'ha fatti, chissà cosa ha fatto", trovo molto meglio sapere, ed affrontare. Ho passato la prima notte a farmi domande, almeno stanotte ho dormito di più perché ne avevo di meno. E sinceramente anche sapere cosa ha fatto (sempre se ha detto la verità), mi fa stare un po' meglio, mi aspettavo di peggio. Mettiamola così, ci sono alcune cose che reputavo nostre e che sono rimaste nostre, questo mi fa stare meglio.


Sei sicuro che certe cose sono rimaste vostre? Ne sei veramente sicuro? Perdonami se ti metto il tarlo in testa, ma io con le persone che tradiscono la mia fiducia non mi fido più, anche se dovessero dire la verità riesci a crederci? Se si ottimo per te


----------



## Lostris (19 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi Lostris, tu hai fatto la scelta del silenzio custodendo il segreto perché vivi comunque bene con te stessa (penso).
> C'è invece chi vive malissimo portando quel peso con sé e io riesco ad immaginare come possa essere vivere con un'ombra che ti porti sempre dietro: non è un bel vivere, diciamolo.
> 
> La ragazza ci ha provato per quattro anni, ma evidentemente non ce la fa...deve essere dotata di un super-io potente e rigido (Spleen pensa che non sia questo il motivo della confessione come invece credo io).
> ...


Io ho scelto il male minore per tutti. 
E tornassi indietro farei tante cose diverse, in primis nel mio rapporto, questo è certo..  lo ribalterei e non è detto che sopravviverebbe, ma di certo terrei la bocca chiusa sul tradimento. 

È stata una cosa mia. 
Se si tradisce e poi si capisce di aver fatto la cazzata le conseguenze ce le si smazza da soli. 
Se si sta male a causa di una propria scelta, e questo per me vale in generale, il male è una conseguenza che si dovrebbe accettare e sopportare senza scappatoie.

Significa essere responsabili delle proprie azioni.

Non c'è assoluzione per certe cose, non trovo il merito nel mostrarsi al 100% con le proprie debolezze all'altro solo per essere in pace con sé stessi quando questo significa fare del male. 

A volte le persone possono essere più importanti dei valori. E meno male. 

Lei questo disagio poteva tenerselo e trasformarlo in dedizione al rapporto, più cura della coppia, più consapevolezza per sé stessa. Ha scelto diversamente.. Per come sono io non riesco proprio a condividerlo.


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Un tradimento è un omicidio,omicidio della coppia e della fiducia. La certezza degli avvenimenti è l'unica cosa che è reale. Le esperienze e quello che ci accade ogni giorno (quindi la certezza di cosa è successo ) ci rende le persone che siamo.


  No mat, tu come me, come tutti, abbiamo una percezione degli avvenimenti, una percezione della realà una elaborazione personale di quello che succede ed è questo che ci rende quello che siamo. Potrà sembrarti una differenza piccola ma in effetti è una enormità. Con questo non voglio dire che un camion che ti mette sotto non sia un fatto reale, non so se mi sono spiegato, la realtà delle cose e degli accadimenti è univoca ma noi non siamo dio, filtriamo le cose con i nostri sensi e con la nostra mente che è cosa piccina difronte al mondo. Quelle che tu chiami sicurezze spesso ce le costruiamo noi a uso e consumo della nostra necessità di sentirci al sicuro. Per quanto riguarda "l' omicidio della coppia" posso garantirti che non sono solo la menzogna ed il tradimento i killer, spesso funziona altrettanto bene l' indifferenza e nessuno viene stigmatizzato per questa.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No mat, tu come me, come tutti, abbiamo una percezione degli avvenimenti, una percezione della realà una elaborazione personale di quello che succede ed è questo che ci rende quello che siamo. Potrà sembrarti una differenza piccola ma in effetti è una enormità. Con questo non voglio dire che un camion che ti mette sotto non sia un fatto reale, non so se mi sono spiegato, la realtà delle cose e degli accadimenti è univoca ma noi non siamo dio, filtriamo le cose con i nostri sensi e con la nostra mente che è cosa piccina difronte al mondo. Quelle che tu chiami sicurezze spesso ce le costruiamo noi a uso e consumo della nostra necessità di sentirci al sicuro. Per quanto riguarda "l' omicidio della coppia" posso garantirti che non sono solo la menzogna ed il tradimento i killer, spesso funziona altrettanto bene l' indifferenza e nessuno viene stigmatizzato per questa.


Concordo sulla rielaborazione e la percezione, ma tutto questo non deve essere una scappatoia a quello che è successo e vale in tutti i campi o esperienze. Se tu mi dai uno schiaffo posso andare a cercare i motivi del perché lo hai fatto, ma sta di fatto che tu quello schiaffo lo hai dato è quindi mi comporto di conseguenza.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ho scelto il male minore per tutti.
> E tornassi indietro farei tante cose diverse, in primis nel mio rapporto, questo è certo..  lo ribalterei e non è detto che sopravviverebbe, ma di certo terrei la bocca chiusa sul tradimento.
> 
> È stata una cosa mia.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi Lostris, tu hai fatto la scelta del silenzio custodendo il segreto perché vivi comunque bene con te stessa (penso).
> C'è invece chi vive malissimo portando quel peso con sé e io riesco ad immaginare come possa essere vivere con un'ombra che ti porti sempre dietro: non è un bel vivere, diciamolo.
> 
> La ragazza ci ha provato per quattro anni, ma evidentemente non ce la fa...deve essere dotata di un super-io potente e rigido (Spleen pensa che non sia questo il motivo della confessione come invece credo io).
> ...


io credo non c'entri niente il discorso che lui non si meriti di essere ingannato.
Una confessione del genere, la fai a un amico, non al tuo uomo sapendo di provocare un terremoto emotivo.
Il loro mi sembra più un rapporto consolidato di vecchia coppia di amici  dove ci si può raccontare di tutto.
Non so di lei mi convince poco questa improvvisa schiettezza. (opinione personale per inciso).
Lei è consapevole che stanno bene insieme , lui è la persona giusta per far famiglia e suo *confidente.
*Potrebbe crearsi un precedente, dove lei dà sfogo a tutto. Non considerando più il ruolo di lui come patner ma di amco (anche se ci fa sesso).


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ho scelto il male minore per tutti.
> E tornassi indietro farei tante cose diverse, in primis nel mio rapporto, questo è certo..  lo ribalterei e non è detto che sopravviverebbe, ma di certo terrei la bocca chiusa sul tradimento.
> 
> È stata una cosa mia.
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io credo non c'entri niente il discorso che lui non si meriti di essere ingannato.
> *Una confessione del genere, la fai a un amico, non al tuo uomo *sapendo di provocare un terremoto emotivo.
> Il loro mi sembra più un rapporto consolidato di vecchia coppia di amici  dove ci si può raccontare di tutto.
> Non so di lei mi convince poco questa improvvisa schiettezza. (opinione personale per inciso).
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io credo non c'entri niente il discorso che lui non si meriti di essere ingannato.
> Una confessione del genere, la fai a un amico, non al tuo uomo sapendo di provocare un terremoto emotivo.
> Il loro mi sembra più un rapporto consolidato di vecchia coppia di amici  dove ci si può raccontare di tutto.
> Non so di lei mi convince poco questa improvvisa schiettezza. (opinione personale per inciso).
> ...


Uhm... trovo troppo netta la separazione tra i ruoli.
Ci fa sesso, sono attratti, non è certo un amico.
La relazione uno la porta avanti come ritiene più opportuno.
A me avere al fianco per esempio una persona con cui ho una limitata confidenza non piace.
Diciamo che alla lunga mi annoia.
E' tutto relativo.
La confessione... manco al mio amico. :carneval:
Il modo migliore per farla - prima o poi - arrivare all'amato.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... trovo troppo netta la separazione tra i ruoli.
> Ci fa sesso, sono attratti, non è certo un amico.
> La relazione uno la porta avanti come ritiene più opportuno.
> A me avere al fianco per esempio una persona con cui ho una limitata confidenza non piace.
> ...


Tra avere confidenza e raccontarti di mia spontanea volontà che mi sono scopata un altro ci passa appunto il considerarti il mio uomo o un confidente. Secondo me.
Viene meno proprio il considerarti il mio uomo


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... trovo troppo netta la separazione tra i ruoli.
> Ci fa sesso, sono attratti, non è certo un amico.
> La relazione uno la porta avanti come ritiene più opportuno.
> A me avere al fianco per esempio una persona con cui ho una limitata confidenza non piace.
> ...


ma qui è un eccesso di confidenza. 
Se ti annoi fai altro e non rovini l'esistenza al tuo compagno/a.
Fare sesso con la persona che si ritiene "giusta" è molto diffuso come pensiero.
La donna giusta pe5r essere la madre dei mie filgi (o uomo giusto per fare il padre). Ci stai bene, sicurezza affettiva ed economica.

In questo caso lei è andata ben oltre, volendo anche dare un ruolo di confidente non adatto a lui.
Le relazioni si portano si avanti come si ritiene opportuno ma devi fare moooolta attenzione anche a chi sta dall'atra parte.


----------



## patroclo (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Concordo sulla rielaborazione e la percezione, ma tutto questo non deve essere una scappatoia a quello che è successo e vale in tutti i campi o esperienze. Se tu mi dai uno schiaffo posso andare a cercare i motivi del perché lo hai fatto, ma sta di fatto che tu quello schiaffo lo hai dato è quindi mi comporto di conseguenza.


Diversi casi di schiaffo dati da diversi individui:
1- il bullo da discoteca che ti da uno schiaffo perchè gli hai soffiato il posto al bancone
2- quello che crede che tu abbia molestato la sua donna
3- quello a cui per sbaglio hai investito il gatto
4- quello che ti da lei in preda ad un orgasmo manesco
5- quello che ti da un amico a cui dici "non preoccuparti, tanto passa tutto" dopo che nella stessa giornata è stato licenziato, gli hanno investito il gatto, è andata a fuoco la casa, è stato mollato dalla donna....ecc ecc
6- quello del pazzo squilibrato e isterico che ha scordato le pillole......
7-
8-

le cinque dita sulla guancia te le ritrovi lo stesso....ma le sfumature sono tante, le reazioni altrettante, le contromisure idem......


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Le certezze e i fatti accaduti sono l'unica cosa che ci proteggono per il futuro. Possono essere giuste o sbagliate ma (come dicevo tempo fa) dormiresti tranquillo in un letto con un assassino certo o con un probabile assassino?


Ti giuro che a stare zitto ci ho provato, ti giuro che ci ho provato. Ma veramente sei come la carta moschicida per gli schiaffoni. Senti Ciccio ma non sarà che niente niente ti sei beccato le corna perché sei talmente melodrammatico che a quella povera crista un po' di maschio vero le ha dato un po' di pace di tregua e le rendeva possibile sopportarti?
Nel senso guarda che le donne non tradiscono soltanto per il cazzo, tradiscono pure perché magari hanno a fianco qualcuno con la verità in tasca. E ti assicuro, da discreto scopatore di sposate, che il più tradito é esattamente mister so tutto io.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> 5- quello che ti da un amico a cui dici "non preoccuparti, tanto passa tutto" dopo che nella stessa giornata è stato licenziato, gli hanno investito il gatto, è andata a fuoco la casa, è stato mollato dalla donna....ecc ecc


Il tempo cura tutto . Sbeng! :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Diversi casi di schiaffo dati da diversi individui:
> 1- il bullo da discoteca che ti da uno schiaffo perchè gli hai soffiato il posto al bancone
> 2- quello che crede che tu abbia molestato la sua donna
> 3- quello a cui per sbaglio hai investito il gatto
> ...


Quindi torni al mio discorso, ti comporti di conseguenza.


----------



## patroclo (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi torni al mio discorso, ti comporti di conseguenza.


Ovvio!!!......ma quello che cerca di spiegarti Arcistufo ( con i suoi modi) e io ( con i miei ) è più o meno la stessa cosa..... non puoi guardare solo lo le 5 dita che ti sono rimaste impresse sulla guancia!!!!!...perchè questo sembra....


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *ma qui è un eccesso di confidenza*.
> Se ti annoi fai altro e non rovini l'esistenza al tuo compagno/a.
> Fare sesso con la persona che si ritiene "giusta" è molto diffuso come pensiero.
> La donna giusta pe5r essere la madre dei mie filgi (o uomo giusto per fare il padre). Ci stai bene, sicurezza affettiva ed economica.
> ...


Qui sì.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Ovvio!!!......ma quello che cerca di spiegarti Arcistufo ( con i suoi modi) e io ( con i miei ) è più o meno la stessa cosa..... non puoi guardare solo lo le 5 dita che ti sono rimaste impresse sulla guancia!!!!!...perchè questo sembra....


Quindi parliamoci chiaro, se uno è cornuto e per colpa sua e deve perdonare? Deve sviscerare le motivazioni per trovare per forza uno spiraglio di perdono? Dovremmo ringraziare chi ci ha cornificati perché ci ha aperto gli occhi? Chi ha tradito per quanto mi riguarda non ha giustificazioni. Ci sono altri modi per affrontare i problemi oppure mi lasci e poi ti fai i cazzi tuoi.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti giuro che a stare zitto ci ho provato, ti giuro che ci ho provato. Ma veramente sei come la carta moschicida per gli schiaffoni. Senti Ciccio ma non sarà che niente niente ti sei beccato le corna perché sei talmente melodrammatico che a quella povera crista un po' di maschio vero le ha dato un po' di pace di tregua e le rendeva possibile sopportarti?
> Nel senso guarda che le donne non tradiscono soltanto per il cazzo, tradiscono pure perché magari hanno a fianco qualcuno con la verità in tasca. E ti assicuro, da discreto scopatore di sposate, che il più tradito é esattamente *mister so tutto io.*


Uhm... tu non ti ritieni parte della categoria, vero?:carneval:
Scherzi a parte, credo che tu intendessi un tipo pedante e noioso.
Sarebbe interessante sapere anche tra le tradite quale potrebbe essere la categoria più diffusa.
Forse la stessa. Boh!
(o forse noiosi mi sa che lo diventiamo un po' tutti e tutte col tempo)


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi parliamoci chiaro, se uno è cornuto e per colpa sua e deve perdonare? Deve sviscerare le motivazioni per trovare per forza uno spiraglio di perdono? Dovremmo ringraziare chi ci ha cornificati perché ci ha aperto gli occhi? Chi ha tradito per quanto mi riguarda non ha giustificazioni. Ci sono altri modi per affrontare i problemi oppure mi lasci e poi ti fai i cazzi tuoi.


Ma cosa dici.....

Sembra tu chieda la ricetta del dottore....

Parli al plurale...

Ma sei sicuro di stare bene? Davvero....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... tu non ti ritieni parte della categoria, vero?:carneval:
> Scherzi a parte, credo che tu intendessi un tipo pedante e noioso.
> Sarebbe interessante sapere anche tra le tradite quale potrebbe essere la categoria più diffusa.
> Forse la stessa. Boh!
> (o forse noiosi mi sa che lo diventiamo un po' tutti e tutte col tempo)


spessissimo quando abbiamo letto qui di tradimenti si è letta l'espressione "boccata di ossigeno". La dice lunga. Non giustifica nulla ma rende bene l'idea


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi parliamoci chiaro, se uno è cornuto e per colpa sua e deve perdonare? Deve sviscerare le motivazioni per trovare per forza uno spiraglio di perdono? Dovremmo ringraziare chi ci ha cornificati perché ci ha aperto gli occhi? Chi ha tradito per quanto mi riguarda non ha giustificazioni. Ci sono altri modi per affrontare i problemi oppure mi lasci e poi ti fai i cazzi tuoi.


Guarda che capire e giustificare eventualmente non è qualcosa che serve al cornuto per perdonare e accogliere il traditore. È qualcosa che serve ad una persona che si sente un cornuto per sentirsi ancora una persona. Perché con la rabbia ci fai poco. Anche perché il traditore ti ha già dimostrato di avere una sua indipendenza a prescindere da te. Sei tu quello che rimane inchiodato al palo a fare i conti con il vuoto.
Perché chi ti lascia dopo le corna lascia un buco impossibile da riempire se non con altre domande o con risposte autocertificate. Se non riesci a capire, anche non credendo e facendoti le tue idee, qual è stata la genesi del tradimento, non andrai mai avanti.
 Porre la cosa all'interno del discorso del senza giustificazioni è il modo perfetto per non superarla mai. Guarda che non stai facendo la figura del coglione per come ti poni, o per il fatto che stai soffrendo. Stai facendo la figura del coglione perché poi che stai soffrendo ti credi in diritto di sapere come va il mondo. In realtà del mondo non sai un cazzo, conosci solo la tua sofferenza e con quella prendi in mezzo a tutto. Il metro è sbagliato. È distorto. Perché chi soffre non è obiettivo. Manco se ci prova.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici.....
> 
> Sembra tu chieda la ricetta del dottore....
> 
> ...


Bo ci rinucio, ormai si risponde solo con offese personali. Tutto questo buonismo, tutto è diventato talmente normale da accettare qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## patroclo (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi parliamoci chiaro, se uno è cornuto e per colpa sua e deve perdonare? Deve sviscerare le motivazioni per trovare per forza uno spiraglio di perdono? Dovremmo ringraziare chi ci ha cornificati perché ci ha aperto gli occhi? Chi ha tradito per quanto mi riguarda non ha giustificazioni. Ci sono altri modi per affrontare i problemi oppure mi lasci e poi ti fai i cazzi tuoi.


.....mi sento un po' preso in giro.......ti ho fatto molteplici esempi in cui tentavo di farti capire che lo schiaffo è uno schiaffo e male te lo fa comunque....ma dietro quello schiaffo ci sono motivazioni diverse.....

come se tu trattassi tua moglie come uno zerbino, una serva, vessandola in continuazione ma lei per ragioni diverse ( dipendenza, figli, soldi, ecc.) non può andarsene....a quel punto cercare calore consolatorio tra le braccia di un altro avrebbe la stessa valenza di una che vuole solo cazzi?

Sono estremi......ma giusto per far capire che le sfumature, che tu neghi, ci sono......


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... tu non ti ritieni parte della categoria, vero?:carneval:
> Scherzi a parte, credo che tu intendessi un tipo pedante e noioso.
> Sarebbe interessante sapere anche tra le tradite quale potrebbe essere la categoria più diffusa.
> Forse la stessa. Boh!
> (o forse noiosi mi sa che lo diventiamo un po' tutti e tutte col tempo)


Ma no, quello pedante e noioso sono io. L'amico nostro rientra nel tipo aggressivo che siccome gli brucia ancora il culo e vede i fantasmi se la deve rifare con tutta la categoria. Io non ho mai detto di sapere tutto, semplicemente se vuoi capire qualcosa di soggettivo come il tradimento oggettivizzare è l'errore più grande.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Bo ci rinucio, ormai si risponde solo con offese personali. Tutto questo buonismo, tutto è diventato talmente normale da accettare qualsiasi cosa.


Ma rinunci a che?

Ma che offese?

Davvero, ma stai bene?.. 

Guarda che non hai superato proprio nulla a lasciarti, io temo.

Davvero..... 

Hai modalità inquietanti. 

Guarda che non ti sto prendendo in giro.. davvero


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> spessissimo quando abbiamo letto qui di tradimenti si è letta l'espressione "boccata di ossigeno". La dice lunga. Non giustifica nulla ma rende bene l'idea


 "le scelte che fai alla fine scelgono per te" come espressione fa più figo, ma stringi stringi é quello


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Bo ci rinucio, ormai si risponde solo con offese personali. Tutto questo buonismo, tutto è diventato talmente normale da accettare qualsiasi cosa.


Non c'entra il buonismo. 
Tu puoi anche decidere giustamente di chiudere nessuno te lo vieta
Io credo però che come persona ti possa essere d'aiuto capire cosa ha spinto l'altro a tradirti. Non per giustificare o perdonare ma appunto per capire. 
Certo che la soluzione "giusta" invece che tradire è quella di lasciare. Però un esamino di coscienza su cosa può aver reso l'altro insofferente o averlo portato a cercare la via di fuga secondo me può essere utile anche per evitare certi comportamenti in futuro.


----------



## mistral (19 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però mi pare di ricordare che la tua situazione fosse diversa, Mistral..
> 
> Lui confessò "in itinere" ... È una prospettiva diversa
> 
> ...


Guarda che è probabile che la ragazza non si sia svegliata ora dal torpore.
Forse  si é sempre portata dietro questo disagio ed ora che si parla seriamente di futuro ha sentito di doverla dire tutta.
Finche la storia dovesse  venire a galla quando in ballo c'è una convivenza senza grandi impegni è un conto ma immaginarsi sposati e con figli ,con un marito che viene a conoscenza della cosa  è tutt'altra storia.A me non pare affatto una ragazza superficiale.Da lì al fatto che lui possa digerire la cosa ce ne passa .


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> .....mi sento un po' preso in giro.......ti ho fatto molteplici esempi in cui tentavo di farti capire che lo schiaffo è uno schiaffo e male te lo fa comunque....ma dietro quello schiaffo ci sono motivazioni diverse.....
> 
> come se tu trattassi tua moglie come uno zerbino, una serva, vessandola in continuazione ma lei per ragioni diverse ( dipendenza, figli, soldi, ecc.) non può andarsene....a quel punto cercare calore consolatorio tra le braccia di un altro avrebbe la stessa valenza di una che vuole solo cazzi?
> 
> Sono estremi......ma giusto per far capire che le sfumature, che tu neghi, ci sono......


Tu stai parlando di casi gravi. Ovvio che in questo caso lo si comprende.


----------



## danny (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no, quello pedante e noioso sono io. L'amico nostro rientra nel tipo aggressivo che siccome gli brucia ancora il culo e vede i fantasmi se la deve rifare con tutta la categoria. Io non ho mai detto di sapere tutto, semplicemente *se vuoi capire qualcosa di soggettivo come il tradimento oggettivizzare è l'errore più grande*.


Ok!


----------



## mistral (19 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però mi pare di ricordare che la tua situazione fosse diversa, Mistral..
> 
> Lui confessò "in itinere" ... È una prospettiva diversa
> 
> ...


Dando lui per scontato che la passasse liscia ,proiettandosi nel futuro percepiva il disagio di un qualcosa che poteva interferire a vita .Diciamo che cercava di mettere sotto il tappeto ma vedeva la gobba .E se la vede lui,un po' di paura  che anche gli altri la vedano c'è.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non c'entra il buonismo.
> Tu puoi anche decidere giustamente di chiudere nessuno te lo vieta
> Io credo però che come persona ti possa essere d'aiuto capire cosa ha spinto l'altro a tradirti. Non per giustificare o perdonare ma appunto per capire.
> Certo che la soluzione "giusta" invece che tradire è quella di lasciare. Però un esamino di coscienza su cosa può aver reso l'altro insofferente o averlo portato a cercare la via di fuga secondo me può essere utile anche per evitare certi comportamenti in futuro.


Ok sono tutte cose che ho fatto anche io. E dopo che hai capito i tuoi errori? Perdoni il suo e finisce tutto a tarallucci e vino, apesdtando il prossimo errore?


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> .....mi sento un po' preso in giro.......ti ho fatto molteplici esempi in cui tentavo di farti capire che lo schiaffo è uno schiaffo e male te lo fa comunque....ma dietro quello schiaffo ci sono motivazioni diverse.....
> 
> come se tu trattassi tua moglie come uno zerbino, una serva, vessandola in continuazione ma lei per ragioni diverse ( dipendenza, figli, soldi, ecc.) non può andarsene....a quel punto cercare calore consolatorio tra le braccia di un altro avrebbe la stessa valenza di una che vuole solo cazzi?
> 
> Sono estremi......ma giusto per far capire che le sfumature, che tu neghi, ci sono......


Sarebbe infinitamente più sana una che vuole solo cazzi che è una che rimane con un tizio come sopra descritto. Uno che ti tratta così lo lasci. Senza se e senza ma, magari ci metti un po' di tempo me lo lasci.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Forse  si é sempre portata dietro questo disagio ed ora che si parla seriamente di futuro ha sentito di doverla dire tutta.
> .


Questo dico anche io

Ma il disagio va accettato e elaborato, nascendo da una propria autonoma iniziativa.

Si chiama assumersi le proprie responsabilità, come diceva [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] , ma davanti a sé stessi

Non "scaricando"


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ok sono tutte cose che ho fatto anche io. E dopo che hai capito i tuoi errori? Perdoni il suo e finisce tutto a tarallucci e vino, apesdtando il prossimo errore?


No no.
Per me sarebbe importante capire che non vuol dire perdonare. 
Io credo che nella scelta di perdonare o no influiscano mille fattori e ogni storia è a sè. 
Io dopo 7 anni di forum ho letto di tante coppie rimaste insieme. alcune hanno fatto una scelta incomprensibile per me e altre una scelta che ho condiviso. Non penso si possa generalizzare.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ok sono tutte cose che ho fatto anche io. E dopo che hai capito i tuoi errori? Perdoni il suo e finisce tutto a tarallucci e vino, apesdtando il prossimo errore?


No sveglione, magari ti lasci lo stesso, però con quella dopo non rifarai le stesse cazzate. Per come ti leggo io la tua situazione è tale che con la prossima donna che avrai, non solo non riuscirai mai più a fidarti perché hai tante domande e niente risposte anche se sopra ci appiccichi la certezza e l'ira del giusto. La prossima la pagherà pure per le corna che ti sei beccato da questa qua.
Sei tu quello accanto a cui una non si dovrebbe sentire tranquilla a dormire. Sei una bomba ad orologeria e se non ti disinneschi, magari la prima volta che la prossima donna che hai fa tardi 5 minuti oppure finisce la batteria del cellulare le molli una pizza perché vedi fantasmi. Pensaci...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No sveglione, magari ti lasci lo stesso, però con quella dopo non rifarai le stesse cazzate. Per come ti leggo io la tua situazione è tale che con la prossima donna che avrai, non solo non riuscirai mai più a fidarti perché hai tante domande e niente risposte anche se sopra ci appiccichi la certezza e l'ira del giusto. La prossima la pagherà pure per le corna che ti sei beccato da questa qua.
> Sei tu quello accanto a cui una non si dovrebbe sentire tranquilla a dormire. Sei una bomba ad orologeria e se non ti disinneschi, magari la prima volta che la prossima donna che hai fa tardi 5 minuti oppure finisce la batteria del cellulare le molli una pizza perché vedi fantasmi. Pensaci...


quoto


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ok sono tutte cose che ho fatto anche io. E dopo che hai capito i tuoi errori? Perdoni il suo e finisce tutto a tarallucci e vino, *apesdtando il prossimo errore*?


Devi renderti conto che la tua è una posizione integralista, nel senso che vorrebbe concludere tutto e tutti nello stesso modo. Riesci a comprendere che certe dinamiche sono condizionate anche dal compromesso?


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No sveglione, magari ti lasci lo stesso, però con quella dopo non rifarai le stesse cazzate. Per come ti leggo io la tua situazione è tale che con la prossima donna che avrai, non solo non riuscirai mai più a fidarti perché hai tante domande e niente risposte anche se sopra ci appiccichi la certezza e l'ira del giusto. La prossima la pagherà pure per le corna che ti sei beccato da questa qua.
> Sei tu quello accanto a cui una non si dovrebbe sentire tranquilla a dormire. Sei una bomba ad orologeria e se non ti disinneschi, magari la prima volta che la prossima donna che hai fa tardi 5 minuti oppure finisce la batteria del cellulare le molli una pizza perché vedi fantasmi. Pensaci...


Sveglione lo dico a te! Io mi riferivo alla destione della coppia ormai morta! È ovvio che gli errori commessi non le fai nuovamente con un altra donna, ma sembra dai vostri discorsi che se uno è cornuto al 100% se lo sia meritato.


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No sveglione, magari ti lasci lo stesso, però con quella dopo non rifarai le stesse cazzate. Per come ti leggo io la tua situazione è tale che con la prossima donna che avrai, non solo non riuscirai mai più a fidarti perché hai tante domande e niente risposte anche se sopra ci appiccichi la certezza e l'ira del giusto. La prossima la pagherà pure per le corna che ti sei beccato da questa qua.
> Sei tu quello accanto a cui una non si dovrebbe sentire tranquilla a dormire. *Sei una bomba ad orologeria e se non ti disinneschi, magari la prima volta che la prossima donna che hai fa tardi 5 minuti oppure finisce la batteria del cellulare le molli una pizza perché vedi fantasmi.* Pensaci...


Ma no dai, il suo pare più uno sfogo a chiacchiere che vorrebbe convincere principalmente se stesso.


----------



## Lostris (19 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto


Quoto il quote


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sveglione lo dico a te! Io mi riferivo alla destione della coppia ormai morta! È ovvio che gli errori commessi non le fai nuovamente con un altra donna, ma sembra dai vostri discorsi che se uno è cornuto al 100% se lo sia meritato.


A me pare si dica il contrario.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Devi renderti conto che la tua è una posizione integralista, nel senso che vorrebbe concludere tutto e tutti nello stesso modo. Riesci a comprendere che certe dinamiche sono condizionate anche dal compromesso?


Io non ho mai detto che debba finire così,  ho sempre sottoposto le domande e le risposte che si vivono in quel momento. Ognuno poi prende la propria decisione come giusto che sia. Cerco anche di far uscire i dubbi che uno può avere.


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che debba finire così,  ho sempre sottoposto le domande e le risposte che si vivono in quel momento. Ognuno poi prende la propria decisione come giusto che sia. *Cerco anche di far uscire i dubbi che uno può avere.*


Mah, qui pure l'autore del thread non è che abbia molti dubbi sulla questione. Semmai il problema è quello di carattere decisionale, dove tu sembri avere le idee chiare in un verso e qualcuno meno ma solo perché deve dar conto ad aspetti magari personali o contestuali.


----------



## patroclo (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il tempo cura tutto . Sbeng! :rotfl:


.....e dopo più di vent'anni sono ancora pentito di non averlo dato quello schiaffo



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sarebbe infinitamente più sana una che vuole solo cazzi che è una che rimane con un tizio come sopra descritto. Uno che ti tratta così lo lasci. Senza se e senza ma, magari ci metti un po' di tempo me lo lasci.


.....purtroppo credo che la statistica ti sia contro.......



Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto il quote


quoto, quotis, quotandum.....


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sveglione lo dico a te! Io mi riferivo alla destione della coppia ormai morta! È ovvio che gli errori commessi non le fai nuovamente con un altra donna, ma sembra dai vostri discorsi che se uno è cornuto al 100% se lo sia meritato.


Intanto in quello che scrivi (dato che non credo tu sia un sedicenne) ci leggo molto più la negazione totale e la frettolosa ricomposizione della ferita molto più che una attenta analisi, che è l'unica cosa che potrebbe tenerti lontano dal fare una seconda volta i medesimi errori. Quindi "ovvio" manco per il cazzo secondo me.
Secondo, e questa è la mia personalissima opinione, nelle corna la colpa è sempre 50/50. Ovvio che è una generalizzazione, ma sui grandi numeri ci becca. E, vista la tua modesta capacità di analisi, infarcire di giudizi e assoluti ogni singolo commento che fai ti qualifica per l'appunto come uno sveglione di prima categoria.
Se tu abbia meritato le corna che porti, non lo posso sapere, così come non posso sapere se le corna se le sei meritate o meno il ragazzo che ha aperto il thread. Non mi sento certo di escluderlo sulla base dell'assioma che chi tradisce è sempre il male.
 se mi faccio una scopata fuori casa con uno che sta a 4 mesi l'anno a lavorare all'estero vuol dire semplicemente che a 21 anni sono sessualmente attiva. Fosse capitato a me, avrei preso in considerazione tutta altri parametri rispetto alla scopata.
Comunque visto che sei così incline a ritenere tutto tranquillo senza problemi, ragionaci. Che secondo me la prossima la paga per quella che ti ha tradito.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ma no dai, il suo pare più uno sfogo a chiacchiere che vorrebbe convincere principalmente se stesso.


Siamo tutti voci. Non è che se domani si sveglia e accoltella la prossima fidanzata mi sento in colpa per non averlo potuto impedire. Per quel che posso dire, dico.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> ma solo perché deve dar conto ad aspetti magari personali o contestuali.


Sì, effettivamente questo aspetto puzza pure a me.


----------



## insane (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Però se riesco ad avere una sicurezza in me stesso costruita principalmente su un tot di sfide e sfighe superate invece che, come tanti, su un patetico accrocco fatto di morale comune e vita vissuta per sentito dire, lo devo comunque ad una vita sentimentale vissuta da assaltatore della Marina. Nel senso, io di gente che ha vissuto senza particolari scossoni, stando con la stessa persona dalla culla alla bara e godendosi piccoli gesti e quotidianità invece di grandi passioni ne conosco tanta. Forse gli manca la prospettiva, forse gli manca l'intelligenza di capire una serie di passaggi, forse alla fine se non ci sbatti il muso quei passaggi è proprio impossibile capirli.


Non approvo in genere i tuoi punti di vista, ma devo dire che si, in effetti dopo che ti arriva un tram sui denti e ti fa cadere tutta la sceneggiatura da palcoscenico che ti sei creato intorno, cominci a vedere le cose (e non solo in ambito sentimentale) da un punto di vista piu' cinico e distaccato. Questo ti permette di cominciare a crescere un carapace che ti permettera' in futuro di assorbire le successive, inevitabili, bordate che la vita avra' deciso di lanciarti.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Non approvo in genere i tuoi punti di vista, ma devo dire che si, in effetti dopo che ti arriva un tram sui denti e ti fa cadere tutta la sceneggiatura da palcoscenico che ti sei creato intorno, cominci a vedere le cose (e non solo in ambito sentimentale) da un punto di vista piu' cinico e distaccato. Questo ti permette di cominciare a crescere un carapace che ti permettera' in futuro di assorbire le successive, inevitabili, bordate che la vita avra' deciso di lanciarti.


Guarda che non c'è bisogno di rimarcare che in genere non approvi i miei punti di vista. Sembri quei giornalisti che quando uno dei cinque stelle ne imbrocca una cominciano a dire "oh, io non sono un grillino però..." :rotfl:
Quando vorró fondare il partito delle paperelle sadomaso tranquilli che faremo un bel sondaggio


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, effettivamente questo aspetto puzza pure a me.


A me sinceramente è sembrato un limite più legato all'autostima che ad altro, dopotutto è materiale trito e ritrito. Poi che ne so, non è che ha detto più di tanto.


----------



## insane (19 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui è stato semplicemente più forte nel non cedere alle tentazioni, ma questo non mi farebbe dormire su dieci guanciali, anzi...paura, tanta paura!


Se ragioni cosi' secondo me non sei in pace con te stessa, e non ti fidi che il tuo partner non possa resistere alle tentazioni perche' forse anche tu hai gli stessi dubbi.

Personalmente posso dirti che esistono uomini che non tradiscono, come me e altri qua dentro, principalmente perche' andare a letto sereni e farsi la barba senza pensare di essere dei vermi per me almeno ha un valore che va oltre a quello della figa.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, qui pure l'autore del thread non è che abbia molti dubbi sulla questione. Semmai il problema è quello di carattere decisionale, dove tu sembri avere le idee chiare in un verso e qualcuno meno ma solo perché deve dar conto ad aspetti magari personali o contestuali.


I dubbi a cui io mi riferisco sono sulle giustificazioni e sugli avvenimenti che la sua ragazza gli ha raccontato sull' accaduto.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Se ragioni cosi' secondo me non sei in pace con te stessa, e non ti fidi che il tuo partner non possa resistere alle tentazioni perche' forse anche tu hai gli stessi dubbi.
> 
> Personalmente posso dirti che esistono uomini che non tradiscono, come me e altri qua dentro, principalmente perche' andare a letto sereni e farsi la barba senza pensare di essere dei vermi per me almeno ha un valore che va oltre a quello della figa.


E come la mettiamo quando non si tratta solo di figa? Senza contare il fatto che magari se ti senti un verme è un problema tuo.


----------



## insane (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che non c'è bisogno di rimarcare che in genere non approvi i miei punti di vista. Sembri quei giornalisti che quando uno dei cinque stelle ne imbrocca una cominciano a dire "oh, io non sono un grillino però..." :rotfl:
> Quando vorró fondare il partito delle paperelle sadomaso tranquilli che faremo un bel sondaggio


Che rompicazzo che sei, l'ho semplicemente detto perche' credevo ti facesse piacere sapere che ci sono persone che, nonostante il tuo comportamento da supercazzaro, ti leggono, cercano di capire, e a volte condividono i tuoi punti di vista.


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> I dubbi a cui io mi riferisco sono sulle giustificazioni e sugli avvenimenti che la sua ragazza gli ha raccontato sull' accaduto.


Mat, un traditore cercherà sempre di renderti digeribile la versione dei fatti. Non crederai mica che davvero...
Guardati intorno, qui le porte sono già tutte sfondate, la guerra è finita. Se la desolazione non ti garba prendi e cambi giostra, vale per tutti. Poi ognuno fa come può.


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Mat, un traditore cercherà sempre di renderti digeribile la versione dei fatti. Non crederai mica che davvero...
> Guardati intorno, qui le porte sono già tutte sfondate, la guerra è finita. Se la desolazione non ti garba prendi e cambi giostra, vale per tutti. Poi ognuno fa come può.


Lo so ma Giovanni da quello che ha scritto dorme più sereno dopo che la ragazza gli ha dato le spiegazioni. È talmente innamorato di lei, che sta rischiando di bersi le sue parole, e di zerbinarsi ai suoi occhi. Sto solo cercando di  fargli capire di stare attento, valutare bene e poi prendere una decisione. Penso sia giusto metterlo in guardia


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> ... di stare attento, valutare bene e poi prendere una decisione. Penso sia giusto metterlo in guardia


Per esser giusto, sarà anche giusto..

È che io non riuscirei a vivere così nemmeno mezza giornata 

E credo che tutto sommato, chi mi sta accanto nel letto c'entri il giusto


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lo so ma Giovanni da quello che ha scritto dorme più sereno dopo che la ragazza gli ha dato le spiegazioni. È talmente innamorato di lei, che sta rischiando di bersi le sue parole, e di zerbinarsi ai suoi occhi. Sto solo cercando di  fargli capire di stare attento, valutare bene e poi prendere una decisione. Penso sia giusto metterlo in guardia


Quindi per te lei è sicuro che prenderà il culo del nostro Giovanni e glielo farà a strisce?

Non contempli nemmeno un minimo di buona fede nelle parole di lei?


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi per te lei è sicuro che prenderà il culo del nostro Giovanni e glielo farà a strisce?
> 
> Non contempli nemmeno un minimo di buona fede nelle parole di lei?


Certo che posso contemplarlo, dopo devi farti la domanda se  puoi concedere la buona fede in una persona che ha distrutto volontariamente tutto il progetto di vita che volevi realizzare con lei.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo che posso contemplarlo, dopo devi farti la domanda se  puoi avere buona fede in una persona che ha distrutto volontariamente tutto il progetto di vita che volevi realizzare con lei?


Se è ancora li forse quel progetto non voleva distruggerlo
Chi vuole distruggerlo se ne va


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se è ancora li forse quel progetto non voleva distruggerlo
> Chi vuole distruggerlo se ne va


Ne sei sicura? Magari non lo distrugge per comodo o per altre 1000 motivi che noi non conosciamo. Comunque tradire vuol dire distruggere.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Che rompicazzo che sei, l'ho semplicemente detto perche' credevo ti facesse piacere sapere che ci sono persone che, nonostante il tuo comportamento da supercazzaro, ti leggono, cercano di capire, e a volte condividono i tuoi punti di vista.


sempre stato un rompicazzo.


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo che posso contemplarlo, dopo devi farti la domanda se  puoi concedere la buona fede in una persona che ha distrutto volontariamente tutto il progetto di vita che volevi realizzare con lei.


Aspetta, concedere la buona fede è un atto, prendere provvedimenti ne è un altro.

Forse sarebbe meglio chiedersi se si hanno la forza, le risorse e la voglia per realizzarlo comunque quel progetto sulla base dei nuovi presupposti. Il che ti rende protagonista di quello che stai facendo, sempre ad averne cognizione.

Mi sa che non ti rendi conto che deleghi (involontariamente dico) in toto la materializzazione delle tue aspirazioni. Non esiste al mondo nessuno che possa assecondare gli eventi che ti prefiggi e nel modo personale con cui vuoi che questi accadano. Puoi averne l'illusione però, e non mi riferisco solo al tradimento che, riconosco, è un evento troppo critico per preventivarne le reali conseguenze.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Comunque tradire vuol dire distruggere.



e niente, non gliela fa proprio.
aiutatelo.​


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Aspetta, concedere la buona fede è un atto, prendere provvedimenti ne è un altro.
> 
> Forse sarebbe meglio chiedersi se si hanno la forza, le risorse e la voglia per realizzarlo comunque quel progetto sulla base dei nuovi presupposti. Il che ti rende protagonista di quello che stai facendo, sempre ad averne cognizione.
> 
> Mi sa che non ti rendi conto che deleghi (involontariamente dico) in toto la materializzazione delle tue aspirazioni. Non esiste al mondo nessuno che possa assecondare gli eventi che ti prefiggi e nel modo personale con cui vuoi che questi accadano. Puoi averne l'illusione però, e non mi riferisco solo al tradimento che, riconosco, è un evento troppo critico per preventivarne le reali conseguenze.


Ascolta JON sono veramente stanco di essere accusato di voler imporre le mie idee, solo per il fatto che io ho un punto di vista molto critico e diverso da voi, accusandomi anche si essere un rompicoglioni, noioso e bla bla bla. Sto solo esponendo le mie idee come TUTTI VOI. Quello che mi preme ora è mettere in guardia Giovanni, di stare attento per non prendersela nuovamente nel culo. Sarà LUI poi a prendere la decisione come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Frithurik (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Ti giuro che a stare zitto ci ho provato, ti giuro che ci ho provato.* Ma veramente sei come la carta moschicida per gli schiaffoni. Senti Ciccio ma non sarà che niente niente ti sei beccato le corna perché sei talmente melodrammatico che a quella povera crista un po' di maschio vero le ha dato un po' di pace di tregua e le rendeva possibile sopportarti?
> Nel senso guarda che le donne non tradiscono soltanto per il cazzo, tradiscono pure perché magari hanno a fianco qualcuno con la verità in tasca. *E ti assicuro, da discreto scopatore di sposate,* che il più tradito é esattamente mister so tutto io.[/QUOTE
> 
> 1°neretto anche io.
> 2°neretto tatatabumbumbum-:rofl:


----------



## Frithurik (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sempre stato un rompicazzo.


:loso::loso:


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ascolta JON sono veramente stanco di essere accusato di voler imporre le mie idee, solo per il fatto che io ho un punto di vista molto critico e diverso da voi, accusandomi anche si essere un rompicoglioni, noioso e bla bla bla. Sto solo esponendo le mie idee come TUTTI VOI. Quello che mi preme ora è mettere in guardia Giovanni, di stare attento per non prendersela nuovamente nel culo. Sarà LUI poi a prendere la decisione come è giusto che sia.


Chi ti accusa? Io se devo dirla tutta la vedo, per quanto riguarda il pericolo di reiterazione, quasi come te. Però sinceramente io non so quale sarà la fine del caro Giovanni. Se sai qualcosa, parla!

Guarda che il carissimo Giovanni l'ha capita la situazione, e del suo culo si preoccupa più di te. Ma purtroppo il problema non è solo corporale.


----------



## insane (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ascolta JON sono veramente stanco di essere accusato di voler imporre le mie idee, solo per il fatto che io ho un punto di vista molto critico e diverso da voi, accusandomi anche si essere un rompicoglioni, noioso e bla bla bla. Sto solo esponendo le mie idee come TUTTI VOI. Quello che mi preme ora è mettere in guardia Giovanni, di stare attento per non prendersela nuovamente nel culo. Sarà LUI poi a prendere la decisione come è giusto che sia.


Mat, non prendertela, ognuno di noi da la propria opinione, ovviamente derivante dalle proprie esperienze personali, e che beninteso non valgono un cazzo perche' ogni situazione e' unica e diversa dalle altre da noi personalmente sperimentate. 

Nessuno ti accusa di niente, siamo in un forum sul cazzo di internet, scriviamo le nostre cose e poi chi ha chiesto un opinione si fara' la sua idea. 

Lascia perdere gli assolutisti semper in praesenti, dai la tua opinione, come facciamo in tanti, ma lascia decidere agli attori principali come il film deve andare avanti. Non abboccare a quelli che vogliono flammare, non vale la pena e diluisce la qualita' del thread.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ascolta JON sono veramente stanco di essere accusato di voler imporre le mie idee, solo per il fatto che io ho un punto di vista molto critico e diverso da voi


no no non hai capito, ti sto accusando di essere ridicolo per come lo esponi, è diverso :rotfl:


Spoiler



alla fine te l'ho chiesto 4 volte e hai sempre evitato la domanda, ma alla fine ti piace il cazzo?





Frithurik ha detto:


> tatatabumbumbum-:rofl:


eh, oh. libere mai, ma da anni, sono anziano lo so.



Frithurik ha detto:


> :loso::loso:





insane ha detto:


> Lascia perdere gli assolutisti semper in praesenti


ma perchè lui che è?


----------



## insane (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma perchè lui che è?


Uno dei tanti, come te


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Mat, non prendertela, ognuno di noi da la propria opinione, ovviamente derivante dalle proprie esperienze personali, e che beninteso non valgono un cazzo perche' ogni situazione e' unica e diversa dalle altre da noi personalmente sperimentate.
> 
> Nessuno ti accusa di niente, siamo in un forum sul cazzo di internet, scriviamo le nostre cose e poi chi ha chiesto un opinione si fara' la sua idea.
> 
> Lascia perdere gli assolutisti semper in praesenti, dai la tua opinione, come facciamo in tanti, ma lascia decidere agli attori principali come il film deve andare avanti. Non abboccare a quelli che vogliono flammare, non vale la pena e diluisce la qualita' del thread.


Ma non le la prendo  ho le spalle larghe. Per quanto riguarda il discorso che siano i protagonisti della vicenda a prendere una decisione penso che sia abbastanza scontato.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Uno dei tanti, come te


direi di no. ti sfido a trovare un relativista più relativista di me.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io credo non c'entri niente il discorso che lui non si meriti di essere ingannato.
> Una confessione del genere, la fai a un amico, non al tuo uomo sapendo di provocare un terremoto emotivo.
> Il loro mi sembra più un rapporto consolidato di vecchia coppia di amici  dove ci si può raccontare di tutto.
> Non so di lei mi convince poco questa improvvisa schiettezza. (opinione personale per inciso).
> ...


Sperando che l'Amico/a  non sparga in giro il verbo.
Ma da quello che ho capito la tipa ha scelto di Trasgredire con un Amico che sicuramente si sarà vantato della conquista e automaticamente già tutto sapevano. Che senso ha confidarsi con gente che già sa i tuoi altarini ???
Forse Lei avrà avuto paura che prima o poi il ragazzo sarebbe venuto a conoscenza della scappatella?
Tanto che si era sparsa la voce ??


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sperando che l'Amico/a  non sparga in giro il verbo.
> Ma da quello che ho capito la tipa ha scelto di Trasgredire con un Amico che sicuramente si sarà vantato della conquista e automaticamente già tutto sapevano. Che senso ha confidarsi con gente che già sa i tuoi altarini ???
> Forse Lei avrà avuto paura che prima o poi il ragazzo sarebbe venuto a conoscenza della scappatella?
> Tanto che si era sparsa la voce ??


Non male come tesi.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> ho le spalle larghe


macho, macho man...


Spoiler











ma ti leggi? sei insicuro come un coniglietto nella tana dei lupi. 
ma lo capisci che trasudi, proprio trasudi malessere. 
io prima di mettermi a dar consigli e pontificare magaaaaaaari cercherei di darmi una rasserenata:mexican:


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sperando che l'Amico/a  non sparga in giro il verbo.
> Ma da quello che ho capito la tipa ha scelto di Trasgredire con un Amico che sicuramente si sarà vantato della conquista e automaticamente già tutto sapevano. Che senso ha confidarsi con gente che già sa i tuoi altarini ???
> Forse Lei avrà avuto paura che prima o poi il ragazzo sarebbe venuto a conoscenza della scappatella?
> Tanto che si era sparsa la voce ??


che magari, dato che QUESTO più delle corna, influisce sul rispetto, magari ripeto sarebbe il punto da approfondire.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Settembre 2017)

Molti hanno bisogno di una boccata d'ossigeno non per questo tradiscono .


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Molti hanno bisogno di una boccata d'ossigeno non per questo tradiscono .


chiaro, ma il punto è: questo gli dona una specie di superiorità morale rispetto a chi tradisce? Una specie di tara in meno quando vengono pesati
OPPURE
sta tutto nel gioco di interessi attorno al tradimento la partita?
dentro o fuori?


----------



## insane (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> direi di no. ti sfido a trovare un relativista più relativista di me.


Sul serio, non ho tempo di andare a ripescare i tuoi post da quando sei tornato perche' devo un pelo lavorare, ma mi e' sembrato che la tua visione sia estremamente cinica e assoluta (e posso condividerla) nel senso che "tutti tradiscono prima o poi". (perdona la semplicita' del concetto)

Sicuramente posso sbagliare, del resto frequento il forum mentre lavoro e sfortunatamente mi tocca fare cose che mi portano a fatturare piu' spesso di quante volte posso permettermi di leggere 10 pagine di thread. 

Approvo in parte cio' che pensi ma, mia opinione del cazzo, penso che sei una persona che magari scopa come un coniglio, mette una marea di tacche nel proprio registro delle scopate, ma non e' contento di se stesso. Da trombare ho sempre trovato anche io senza problemi pero' dai, scopare e' facile, avere una persona accanto della quale fidarsi al 100% e' molto piu' difficile. 

io sono un cazzone ritardato ma credimi che una donna a fianco sulla quale posso fare affidamento mi piacerebbe un sacco; ora solo guadagno e che cazzo me ne faccio dei soldi se non posso condividere vacanze e benessere con una persona che apprezzo?

Secondo me non e' una questione di relativismo, ma proprio il modo di rapportarsi al resto della vita che ci rimane. Quanti anni hai? Sei un avvocato presumo abbastanza affermato, credo intorno ai 40-45 anni. 

Come vuoi passare gli ultimi decenni della tua vita?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Molti hanno bisogno di una boccata d'ossigeno non per questo tradiscono .


Ma più che altro.. se io oggi avessi bisogno di una boccata d'ossigeno, non è che scendo in strada e mi si strusciano tutte quante, eh....

Cioè.. a volte si parla di queste cose come fossero merce da comprare al super...

Ma una relazione deve nascere e formarsi, prima di.....

Poi.. boh.. ci sarà pure chi dice : beh.. oggi mi faccio una boccata d'ossigeno.. e esce.. e trova pure senza problemi in 20 minuti...

Ma non credo siano casistiche classiche


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ne sei sicura? Magari non lo distrugge per comodo o per altre 1000 motivi che noi non conosciamo. Comunque tradire vuol dire distruggere.


Può essere ma può non essere
Vale la pena capire e ascoltare


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Sul serio, non ho tempo di andare a ripescare i  tuoi post da quando sei tornato perche' devo un pelo lavorare, ma mi e'  sembrato che la tua visione sia estremamente cinica e assoluta (e posso  condividerla) nel senso che "tutti tradiscono prima o poi". (perdona la  semplicita' del concetto)


Io ho detto altro. Io dico che  molti, moltissimi che non tradiscono lo fanno non perchè provano  attrazione per una persona sola, ma per morale, o paura, o sensi di  colpa. E bene non ci stanno. 


insane ha detto:


> avere una persona accanto della quale fidarsi al 100% e' molto piu' difficile.


dipende  solo da te. se per te è così importante poterti fidare che tua moglie  non prenda in bocca altri cazzi da accattarti chiunque ti garantisca la  fedeltà eterna a prescindere, fai pure. A me interessa altro. Per  l'appunto perchè sono un relativista.


insane ha detto:


> non posso condividere vacanze e benessere con una persona che apprezzo?


fallo con 2, o con 3, che cambia? la favoletta?


insane ha detto:


> Come vuoi passare gli ultimi decenni della tua vita?


come sto adesso, in graziadeddio, con moglie, amante/i, figli nipoti e compagnia cantante
per inciso, magari infarto a 50 anni, che è possibilisssimo, magari campo fino a 98 come nonna: Gli ultimi anni della mia vita sono moooooolto lontani
riattacco allavorà pure io, che la doppia vita ha UNA principale controindicazione: se non vuoi togliere nulla a casa, costa. E costa un botto


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma più che altro.. se io oggi avessi bisogno di una boccata d'ossigeno, non è che scendo in strada e mi si strusciano tutte quante, eh....





Spoiler


----------



## oriente70 (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> chiaro, ma il punto è: questo gli dona una specie di superiorità morale rispetto a chi tradisce? Una specie di tara in meno quando vengono pesati
> OPPURE
> sta tutto nel gioco di interessi attorno al tradimento la partita?
> dentro o fuori?


Nessuna superiorità morale. Perché sentirsi superiori , casomai sconfitti e demoralizzati .


----------



## Mat78 (19 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere ma può non essere
> Vale la pena capire e ascoltare


Certo è anche non passare per fessi.


----------



## Lostris (19 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma più che altro.. se io oggi avessi bisogno di una boccata d'ossigeno, *non è che scendo in strada e mi si strusciano tutte quante, eh....*
> 
> Cioè.. a volte si parla di queste cose come fossero merce da comprare al super...
> 
> ...


Beh, adesso, non fare il modesto....


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Nessuna superiorità morale. Perché sentirsi superiori , casomai sconfitti e demoralizzati .


si ma quella è una fase, e se non ti fai domande non ne esci. Resti al palo.


----------



## insane (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ho detto altro. Io dico che  molti, moltissimi che non tradiscono lo fanno non perchè provano  attrazione per una persona sola, ma per morale, o paura, o sensi di  colpa. E bene non ci stanno.


Caro Avvocato, non voglio tirare casini inutili e sterili, posso pero' dirti che io, nel mio rapporto serio, non ho tradito perche' semplicemente non mi sarei sentito bene con me stesso. E non ne avevo neanche la voglia, a me le corna le hanno messe. 

Purtroppo sono una di quelle persone limitate che ha bisogno di poter vivere bene con se stesse. Capisco il tuo punto di vista, non lo condivido, ma lo comprendo.

Quando avevo 20 anni ho tradito a nastro, ma e' stata una cosa reciproca, anche io mi sono trovato i palchi in testa pero' dai, a 20 anni non dico che sia giustificato pero' capita.

E' evidente che abbiamo visioni diverse, e questo lo rispetto, sappi che se mi dovesse arrivare qualche rogna legale nella zona di Roma saresti la mia prima scelta visto quanto sei cagacazzo  (poi magari mi manderesti a cagare perche' sono troppo white night ma vabbe', almeno qualche collega cazzuto me lo consiglieresti no?)


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> chiaro, ma il punto è: questo gli dona una specie di superiorità morale rispetto a chi tradisce? Una specie di tara in meno quando vengono pesati
> OPPURE
> sta tutto nel gioco di interessi attorno al tradimento la partita?
> dentro o fuori?


Superiorità morale no, ma se la fedeltà è un adempimento mi pare che di conseguenza la bilancia dovrà pendere da qualche parte quando si andrà a pesare. A meno che riesci ad evitare di sederti sul piatto della bilancia che ti compete.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13250


Eh ma a quei tempi si :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh, adesso, non fare il modesto....


Beh.. in effetti.... :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> si ma quella è una fase, e se non ti fai domande non ne esci. Resti al palo.


A che serve farsi domande? 
E al palo ci stanno gli animali .


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza.. però così va bene tutto.
> E sicuramente è un modo per risolvere le situazioni e andare avanti eh, l'accettazione di quello che accade e la visione "in positivo" di quello che ci viene offerto.
> 
> Ma i ceffoni sono ceffoni. Da come scrivi sembra quasi che una persona debba provare gratitudine per tutto quello che gli arriva. Ma se quello che mi offri mi crea dolore, gratitudine un bel par de ciufoli eh.
> ...


Per la verità non mi sembra di aver scritto che una persona deve essere grata delle delusioni che arrivano fra capo e collo, ma se lo hai inteso, probabilmente non mi sono spiegata come avrei desiderato 

Riprovo, seprando di avere maggiore successo. 

Quello che intendevo è che quando certe situazioni vengono svelate non si può pensare di tornare al "prima". 
Si deve andare avanti. Non c'è scelta a riguardo. 

E tenendo conto di questo, tanto vale guardare la situazione con il ventaglio aperto il più possibile. 

Ed è anche questo il motivo per cui secondo me, a botta calda, pensare di prendere decisioni è una opzione. Ma io non penso sia la più "razionale". 

A botta calda, per quanto si muova una tempesta di emozioni, la cosa più sensata è rimanere e lasciare che si muovano, e poi si depositino. Di più non si può fare. 
Trovo sensato rimanere sulle cose pratiche, le cose quotidiane e intanto prendersi il tempo di digerire. O almeno iniziare. 

Quanto alla cosa preziosa data in mano, lo ribadisco. 

Ho tradito tacendo, il più delle volte. E ho avuto tempo e modo di dirmi parecchie cose a riguardo nel frattempo. 

Mi ricordo che quello che mi raccontavo all'inizio era che non volevo far soffrire l'altro. 

Mi permetteva di sentirmi meno cattiva e stronza, di aggirare un dato di fatto. 
Ossia che stavo mentendo intenzionalmente. 
Il mio silenzio (taccio nonostante me per tutelare lui) mi redimeva, almeno un po', ai miei occhi. Mi stavo sacrificando almeno un po', ovviavo al mio egoismo o almeno lo bilanciavo con una forma della protezione. 

Che i cazzi miei poi avessero delle motivazioni importanti per me, era sacrosanto. 
Ma raccontandomi che tacevo, mi tenevo il segreto, per non far soffrire, mi sentivo meglio..la mia immagine di me ai miei occhi ne usciva un po' migliore. 

E' stato un buon paravento per un bel po' di tempo, in diverse storie. 

Col mio ex in particolare...il racconto di me a me si è lentamente ripulito. 

Qualcosa, in quel racconto di bontà riparatoria, non mi quadrava. 
Qualcosa strideva in quella narrazione di una me che per certi versi si sacrificava al mantenimento del segreto per proteggerlo da un dolore di cui lui non aveva responsabilità. 

Quello che strideva era che guardare me che infliggeva dolore non consensuale all'altro non mi piaceva. Guardarmi senza nessun velo intendo. 
Non mi piaceva quella me, senza fiocchetti alleggerenti. 
E mi sono pure resa conto che usavo una idea di protezione di lui per proteggere prima di tutto me da me. 

Per non riconoscermi interamente. Quella che ero. 

E con lui, che era stato un motivo di "redenzione" per me...era pesante la cosa. 
Con lui credevo che avrei riparato a quel che era venuto prima. 

La realtà, che non volevo guardare, era che io stavo mentendo. E che ero semplicemente egoista nel farlo. 
Era facile eh. 
Evitare il dolore a lui, avrebbe evitato anche a me di scoprirmi prima che ai suoi occhi, ai miei. 

Non gliel'ho detto eh. Lui non se ne è nemmeno accorto. 

Ma io lo sapevo. 
E la realtà è che tacevo per una economia globale di me e della relazione. 
Egoismo e calcolo. Semplicemente. 

Stronza? Ipocrita? Mentitrice? Calcolatrice?
Esatto. Anche quello. 

Avevo semplicemente messo sul piatto della bilancia i diversi aspetti. E avevo scelto di far pendere la bilancia dalla parte del calcolo. 

Il suo dolore, veniva dopo. 

Veniva dopo il dire la verità a me. E il mostrare a me, e poi anche a lui, Chi ero per davvero. 
Veniva dopo il calcolo riguardo una certa pace nella relazione. (lui non sapeva, non si accorgeva. Avrei potuto continuare quanto volevo. Tenendo conto che non mi sentivo minimamente in colpa ed ero già scesa a patti da qualche anno col fatto che sono una egoista e che se devo scegliere fra me e qualcun altro, io scelgo me.)
Veniva dopo la mia pace nella relazione. Che dire avrebbe significato affrontare chiarimenti, musi lunghi, discussioni, spiegazioni etc etc. E detto sinceramente...non ne avevo la minima voglia. 

dopo queste cosette veniva il suo dolore. 

Sai @_Lostris_, uno dei motivi per cui non avevo la minima remora a tradirlo, era che ad un certo punto mi sono detta, senza il paravento di lui, tutta una serie di verità su di me. E mi sono guardata nelle mie brutture e nelle mie mostruosità. Cercando di non farmi troppi sconti. E comunque me ne faccio eh...non pochi. 

Tacere un tradimento, da traditore, diciamocelo, è un calcolo di interesse. 
Primariamente. 
Poi viene tutto il resto. L'amore per il partner ufficiale, o il legame affettivo, il volergli evitare dolore (che è poi evitare di vedere riflesso nel suo dolore le conseguenze di nostre azioni e di nostri dolori), il voler mantenere un equilibrio e un benessere emotivo condiviso magari faticosamente raggiunto dopo anni.

Dire, senza pensare a tutto questo, se da un lato è oggettivamente uno scaricare addosso all'altro il peso delle conseguenze di una nostra azione, chiedendo chissà cosa (assoluzione, punizione, boh) dall'altro è anche rimettere nelle mani dell'altro un potere non indifferente. Lasciando all'altro anche uno spazio di manovra non da poco. 

Questo è prezioso. Qualunque sia lo scopo finale. 

Non so se sto riuscendo a spiegare meglio la mia prospettiva a riguardo. 

Ora come ora, ma ho 40 anni, ho vissuto non poco, e ho avuto modo di fare molteplici tentativi di mediazione fra me e l'immagine di me, sostengo che se dovessi tradire, non parlerei. 
Ma non mi racconterei più che è una forma di protezione. perchè sarebbe mentirmi. E la menzogna a me avrebbe conseguenze ben peggiori di quella a chiunque altro. Sarei infedele a me stessa. Perderei la mia Pace. 

La realtà sarebbe che farei un calcolo per tenere insieme diverse variabili, materiali, emotive, relazionali. 
Ai miei occhi sarei comunque quella che si para il culo tacendo. E non ho vergogna di me stessa a dirmelo. 
E non cerco neanche più una forma di giustizia a riguardo. 

Non sarebbe il tradimento in sè ad essere il male. Ad essere male sarebbe la montagna di menzogne. 
Ma adesso come adesso il male lo farei bene. Senza raccontarmi storie. Bene per me. 
E più lo faccio bene, più il mio interesse è tutelato. 

Non terrei il silenzio nonostante me, come mi raccontavo. Terrei il silenzio PER me. 
Per tutelare me in una situazione a cui, nonostante ci possano essere mancanze, desidero permanere. 

Ipocrita? Sì. So di poter essere ipocrita e di poter reggere la mia immagine di persona ipocrita senza fiocchetti addolcenti. 
Stronza? Sì. E idem per l'immagine di me a riguardo. Idem per mentitrice e tutto il resto. 

Credo che adesso, sarei una traditrice migliore di quanto lo sia stata in passato. 

Quindi il mio discorso non è rivolto a chi riceve il tradimento. 

Se non nei termini di "guarda, in un modo o nell'altro i fatti sono che questa ti ha tradito. Poteva benissimo tacere. Ma per un motivo o per l'altro, ha deciso di consegnarti in mano il potere di anche prenderla a calci nel culo. O di vendicarti su di lei fino a quando lei regge. O quel che ti viene in mente e che dipende solo dal grado di tolleranza di lei" 

I motivi di lei...buh...li sa solo lei. 
Ma lui adesso, per quanto stia soffrendo, ha in mano il potere di decidere liberamente per se stesso. 

E decidere liberamente non è indolore. In nessuna situazione. 

Mi spiego?

EDIT: anche lei adesso è libera. Perlomeno non ha segreti da sostenere. Poi vedrà cosa farsene di questo spiraglio di libertà. 
Magari le servirà per ingabbiarsi ancora di più. Buh...chi lo sa.


----------



## Diletta (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Perché mi dici questo? Io credo che invece sia una cosa molto personale e non si possa giudicare.
> Sinceramente io non sto bene a pensare a "chissà dove l'ha fatti, chissà cosa ha fatto", trovo molto meglio sapere, ed affrontare. Ho passato la prima notte a farmi domande, almeno stanotte ho dormito di più perché ne avevo di meno. E sinceramente anche sapere cosa ha fatto (sempre se ha detto la verità), mi fa stare un po' meglio, mi aspettavo di peggio. Mettiamola così, ci sono alcune cose che reputavo nostre e che sono rimaste nostre, questo mi fa stare meglio.


Sono d'accordo con quello che dici e ti capisco, ma il post che mi hai quotato era su un altro argomento...ovvero la tua grande sete di curiosità nei confronti delle donne, una curiosità fisica, che non mi sembra così "normale" in uno che intende mettere su famiglia, mi fa pensare a qualcosa di incompiuto e di inappagato che alla lunga potrebbe dare seri problemi alla famiglia che andresti a formare.


----------



## Diletta (19 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ho scelto il male minore per tutti.
> E tornassi indietro farei tante cose diverse, in primis nel mio rapporto, questo è certo..  lo ribalterei e non è detto che sopravviverebbe, ma di certo terrei la bocca chiusa sul tradimento.
> 
> È stata una cosa mia.
> ...


Ma io capisco il tuo punto di vista e da una parte lo condivido anche.
Mi ha fatto riflettere la frase che a volte le persone possono essere più importanti dei valori  quindi il tacere visto come gesto di amore nei confronti dell'altro/a.
Io però non ne sarei capace, lo so, quindi, anche per questo, ma ovviamente non solo, che mi tengo alla larga da ogni situazione potenzialmente rischiosa...


----------



## Diletta (19 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma qui è un eccesso di confidenza.
> Se ti annoi fai altro e non rovini l'esistenza al tuo compagno/a.
> Fare sesso con la persona che si ritiene "giusta" è molto diffuso come pensiero.
> La donna giusta pe5r essere la madre dei mie filgi (o uomo giusto per fare il padre). Ci stai bene, sicurezza affettiva ed economica.
> ...


Quindi ritieni che la persona che si ama e che dovrebbe diventare il compagno di vita non debba avere anche il ruolo di confidente?
E chi lo deve avere allora?


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per la verità non mi sembra di aver scritto che una persona deve essere grata delle delusioni che arrivano fra capo e collo, ma se lo hai inteso, probabilmente non mi sono spiegata come avrei desiderato
> 
> Riprovo, seprando di avere maggiore successo.
> 
> ...


Grazie.

....non del solito papirone


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma per un motivo o per l'altro, ha deciso di consegnarti in mano il potere di anche prenderla a calci nel culo. O di vendicarti su di lei fino a quando lei regge. O quel che ti viene in mente e che dipende solo dal grado di tolleranza di lei"
> 
> I motivi di lei...buh...li sa solo lei.


Io su questo punto non sono d'accordo...

Per un motivo? O per l'altro?...

E ancora... Sei sicura di saperlo il.motivo o quell'altro?

Il tuo post mi trova in accordo.. ma in quel punto no.. perché si perde un motivo o quell'altro

E in quel che si "perde" fermandosi al "fatto" c'è esattamente "la persona" e non la sua azione.

Mi tradì... 
Io posso anche concepire che era lei è un altro
Io ero fuori. Non era una cosa "contro me"

Semplicemente .. io ero fuori. E bisogna anche imparare a star fuori nella.vita.

Ma oggi TU vieni da ME 

E fai una azione a ME

Perché la fai?.. mah.. un motivo.. l'altro.. vedi tu, fai tu..

Ma così mi "sveli" solo un fatto

E la persona che io, per avere tutto il potere che tu dici si prende in mano, DEVO sapere o almeno capire o intuire se ciò che fai a me è per un motivo o per l'altro

Sennò ho un potere fasullo


----------



## Diletta (19 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi tu dai per quasi assodato che il nostro Giovanni possa cadere anche lui. In verità lui ci cadrà proprio grazie al comportamento della sua ragazza. *Si sentirà in diritto di farlo*.


Questo è ancora un altro discorso...è ovvio che si sentirà ora più in diritto di farlo!
Comunque, io non sono una maga che prevede il futuro: se cadrà o non cadrà, mi sento però di dire che ci sono buone probabilità che succeda.
Se poi non succedesse, bisogna vedere a che punto si reprime e si controlla...io un represso non lo vorrei accanto, non mi interessa proprio e non mi appaga tenere la corda corta a chi brama a liberarsene.


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io su questo punto non sono d'accordo...
> 
> Per un motivo? O per l'altro?...
> 
> ...


Io i miei motivi li saprei 

Ma quelli di questa ragazza non li so. 
Posso fare ipotesi, ma sarebbero ipotesi che discendo da me. 
Dalle mie esperienze. Dal mio vissuto. Dal mio percorso fino ad ora. 

Sta a loro due provare a svelarli. 
Non è neanche detto che ci riusciranno. 

Che in ogni caso l'assoluta trasparenza è una tensione e non un raggiungimento. 

Ma penso che se la medaglia non la si guarda tutta (lei ha scaricato su di lui/lei si è mostrata a lui) ci si leva proprio la possibilità di buttarci un occhio. 

Cosa che magari non servirà a tenere insieme questa relazione. 
Ma siccome la vita è lunga, io sono convinta che questi siano apprendimenti importanti da mettersi in valigia. 

Il potere, per come la vedo io, fin tanto che è giocato e non messo in mezzo, resta comunque un qualcosa che toglie alla relazione. 
E anche questa è una tensione. 
Perchè mettere il potere in mezzo...è un percorso lungo, faticoso, doloroso, triste anche a volte, meraviglioso ed eccitante...è uno di quei percorsi che si fanno non tanto per arrivare alla fine, ma per il viaggio in sè. 

[FONT=&quot]"...Itaca ti ha dato il bel viaggio, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]senza di lei mai ti saresti messo [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]in viaggio: che cos'altro ti aspetti?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]E se la trovi povera, non per questo Itaca ti avrà deluso. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fatto ormai savio, con tutta la tua esperienza addosso [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]già tu avrai capito ciò che Itaca vuole significare..."

[/FONT](cit. C. Kavafis)

E anche questa è una di quelle cose che secondo me è una decisione, prima individuale e poi di coppia. 

Dipende solo da loro, in fondo, misurare sulla bilancia del ne vale la pena, cosa fare del loro futuro. 
Cosa possono tollerare e cosa no, cosa li arricchisce e cosa no. 
Su cosa possono trovare il compromesso e su cosa no. 

Lei, di base....non ha un grande futuro come traditrice 
Forse sarebbe meglio si dedichi ad altro. Secondo me, ovviamente.


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> ....non del solito papirone


Ciao 

Prego. 
(anche se, se posso essere sincera, non ho ben capito per cosa...se ti va, me lo spiegheresti?...so essere mooolto lenta di comprendonio :carneval

Quanto ai papironi...sappi che sto lavorando sulla sintesi...ma non è esattamente una di quelle cose che mi riesce meglio 

OT: sono contenta di rileggerti!


----------



## Diletta (19 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Se ragioni cosi' secondo me non sei in pace con te stessa, e non ti fidi che il tuo partner non possa resistere alle tentazioni perche' forse anche tu hai gli stessi dubbi.
> 
> Personalmente posso dirti che esistono uomini che non tradiscono, come me e altri qua dentro, principalmente perche' andare a letto sereni e farsi la barba senza pensare di essere dei vermi per me almeno ha un valore che va oltre a quello della figa.


Veramente lo dicevo mettendomi nei panni della fidanzata di Giovanni: è lui che ha spesso rimarcato il fatto che le donne che incontra gli "fanno molto sangue"...
Il motivo di ciò può essere che, sotto sotto, abbia ancora molta voglia di godersi la giovinezza in quel preciso senso, ma che, per sua impostazione e codice morale, se lo impedisca (e voglio precisare che per questo lo ritengo una bella persona e che ha tutta la mia stima).   
Il fatto è che è notorio che quello che non si è fatto prima (quando era il tempo giusto per farlo) spesso lo si voglia fare dopo...e questo è un problema, per davvero, morale o non morale personale.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Caro Avvocato, non voglio tirare casini inutili e sterili, posso pero' dirti che io, nel mio rapporto serio, non ho tradito perche' semplicemente non mi sarei sentito bene con me stesso. E non ne avevo neanche la voglia, a me le corna le hanno messe.
> 
> Purtroppo sono una di quelle persone limitate che ha bisogno di poter vivere bene con se stesse. Capisco il tuo punto di vista, non lo condivido, ma lo comprendo.
> 
> ...


Ecco, tanto per dirne una io sta cosa che tradire ci sta a vent'anni perché hai vent'anni non la capisco. Ci sta se ci sta, altrimenti ci inventiamo quella cazzata che uno quando si sposa mette la testa a posto.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco, tanto per dirne una io sta cosa che tradire ci sta a vent'anni perché hai vent'anni non la capisco. Ci sta se ci sta, altrimenti ci inventiamo quella cazzata che uno quando si sposa mette la testa a posto.


Dai...ha tradito per fare esperienza, quando si sposerà e ci sarà qualche problemino, con "l'esperienza " saprà come muoversi...


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Superiorità morale no, ma se la fedeltà è un adempimento mi pare che di conseguenza la bilancia dovrà pendere da qualche parte quando si andrà a pesare. A meno che riesci ad evitare di sederti sul piatto della bilancia che ti compete.


Chiaro, indi per cui se permetti se mi devo far giudicare da un tradito faccio la tana.


Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma a quei tempi si :rotfl:


Vecchie glorie democristiane


oriente70 ha detto:


> A che serve farsi domande?
> E al palo ci stanno gli animali .


Beh, sì, effettivamente se ti chiedi a cosa serve farsi domande forse non hai bisogno di farti domande. Restare al palo è un modo di dire. Scusami, ma sei italiano?


ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> che sto lavorando sulla sintesi...


Disse Marcella Proust de noantri


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai...ha tradito per fare esperienza, quando si sposerà e ci sarà qualche problemino, con "l'esperienza " saprà come muoversi...


Non avevo capito l'intento formativo


----------



## Diletta (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco, tanto per dirne una io sta cosa che tradire ci sta a vent'anni perché hai vent'anni non la capisco. Ci sta se ci sta, altrimenti ci inventiamo quella cazzata che uno quando si sposa mette la testa a posto.


Che non è affatto una cazzata, sicuramente lo è per te, ma non estenderlo a tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che non è affatto una cazzata, sicuramente lo è per te, ma non estenderlo a tutti.


Tesoro mio, di amici che si pregiano di aver messo la testa a posto ne conosco tanti. Era tutta gente che non aspettava nient'altro che avere la scusa del matrimonio per lamentarsi e farsi crescere le pantofole. Ma le pantofole erano già lì da prima. Nessuno cambia, soprattutto invecchiando.


----------



## Diletta (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, di amici che si pregiano di aver messo la testa a posto ne conosco tanti. Era tutta gente che non aspettava nient'altro che avere la scusa del matrimonio per lamentarsi e farsi crescere le pantofole. Ma le pantofole erano già lì da prima. Nessuno cambia, soprattutto invecchiando.


Ok, così mi può andar bene


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Disse Marcella Proust de noantri


:rotfl::rotfl:

...ma te guarda che impertinente!! :carneval:


----------



## Lostris (19 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per la verità non mi sembra di aver scritto che una persona deve essere grata delle delusioni che arrivano fra capo e collo, ma se lo hai inteso, probabilmente non mi sono spiegata come avrei desiderato
> 
> Riprovo, seprando di avere maggiore successo.
> 
> ...


Non l'hai esplicitamente scritto in quell'intervento, anche se a dirti la verità tra le righe traspare.
L'avevi scritto, parlando in generale, e appena ritrovo il post te lo segnalo.

Ma non è questo il punto, a me va anche bene pensarla così. Siamo il prodotto, tra le altre cose, di ciò che ci capita, e ha senso "fare pace" anche con il male che ci accade.

A tempo debito.




ipazia ha detto:


> Quanto alla cosa preziosa data in mano, lo ribadisco.
> 
> Ho tradito tacendo, il più delle volte. E ho avuto tempo e modo di dirmi parecchie cose a riguardo nel frattempo.
> 
> ...


Guarda che a me è ben chiaro.
Il mio silenzio non lo ammanto di nessun alone di santitá... ci mancherebbe.

Non voglio ripulirmi.. La mia coscienza me la tengo sporca. Oramai mi ci sono affezionata. 

Io sono stata zitta per tutelare il rapporto.
Perché volevo crederci.. perché ci credevo ancora. IO. Mi sembra ovvio.

Poi che le conseguenze del mio tacere siano state _anche _il non far soffrire il mio compagno è un fatto. E non me ne dispiaccio di certo. 

..se metto su un piatto i pro e i contro.. taccio tutta la vita. 
E per come sono fatta io semplicemente una confessione non la concepisco. 

D'altronde ognuno agisce in base a quello che complessivamente ritiene più "giusto" senza che ci sia davvero un giusto o uno sbagliato in assoluto, almeno il più delle volte...


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> che ci sia davvero un giusto o uno sbagliato in assoluto, almeno il più delle volte...


 finché non ci vanno di mezzo i figli secondo me si campa di caso per caso


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io i miei motivi li saprei
> 
> Ma quelli di questa ragazza non li so.
> Posso fare ipotesi, ma sarebbero ipotesi che discendo da me.
> ...


Sono certo tu lo sapresti i motivi.. :rotfl:

Ma appunto lei ha detto che non sa spiegarsi il perché lo fece... (Così ha riportato il nostro amico)

E oggi coinvolgo TE su un FATTO che per attore ebbe ME è un'altra persona, buttandoti dentro a posteriori..

E senza sapere il perché lo feci.

Né saper spiegare il perché oggi ti dico questo, se non con un "voglio tu sappia il FATTO, prima di sposarci e far famiglia".

Un fatto senza motivazione spiegata, che andrebbero benissimo le più semplici, eh?

Era bono
Era dotato
Era sfacciato
Era tatuato
Era brizzolato

Nulla....

E che potere ho io??... (Mi/ti richiedo)


----------



## Lostris (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> finché non ci vanno di mezzo i figli secondo me si campa di caso per caso


Ma anche quando ci vanno di mezzo, secondo me.

Perché i figli ci stanno, in mezzo alla coppia. Bene o male che vada, è inevitabile.

E io non credo allo stare insieme per i figli. 
Credo nel fare sacrifici per loro, tutti quelli possibili, ma penso anche che il tutelare la propria persona sia dovuto, e che per un figlio crescere in mezzo ad una coppia che non funziona nonostante gli sforzi sia peggio che crescere con genitori separati, ma più sereni.

E lo dico da figlia che ha provato entrambe le situazioni. Certo lo dico ora...


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Prego.
> (anche se, se posso essere sincera, non ho ben capito per cosa...se ti va, me lo spiegheresti?...so essere mooolto lenta di comprendonio :carneval
> ...


Grazie per il resoconto di un fatto tratto con occhio biografico e imparziale, perché utile e significativo.
Pur contenendo dei punti non condivisibili, naturalmente, riempie comunque il bisogno di comunicativa di chi può trovarsi dall'altra parte della barricata  che, altrimenti, sarebbe tagliato fuori dalle sue stesse considerazioni. In sostanza un racconto che rende le barricate stesse inutili e predispone alla comprensione.

Credimi, mi ritrovo qui quando posso e ormai sempre più di rado, ma come ti ho lasciata ti ritrovo. Purtroppo, è ufficiale, la sintesi non ti appartiene. In questo caso però hai delle attenuanti, certi argomenti hanno bisogno di essere esaustivi quando rivolti agli eventuali destinatari, quindi ben venga l'ennesimo papirone.

Il piacere è reciproco.


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> finché non ci vanno di mezzo i figli secondo me si campa di caso per caso


Ops...un limite morale legato alla responsabilità.
Non che la cosa non mi faccia piacere sentirtela proferire.


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non l'hai esplicitamente scritto in quell'intervento, anche se a dirti la verità tra le righe traspare.
> L'avevi scritto, parlando in generale, e appena ritrovo il post te lo segnalo.
> 
> Ma non è questo il punto, a me va anche bene pensarla così. Siamo il prodotto, tra le altre cose, di ciò che ci capita, e ha senso "fare pace" anche con il male che ci accade.
> ...



Se trovi il post lo leggo volentieri! 

Una cosa che penso è che il dolore, sia l'altra faccia del piacere. E che uno senza l'altro non possano esistere. 

Quindi forse filtra una sorta di gratitudine al dolore, quello utile. Che permette, se lo si accetta, di migliorare. 
E il dolore è utile quando lo si rende utile. Se no resta semplicemente dolore. 

E il dolore non lo si sceglie. Spesso è imposto, raramente si ricerca con intenzione il dolore. 
Il dolore per il dolore intendo. 

Il dolore per il piacere, invece, è una ricerca più o meno consciamente diffusa. A mio parere, ma questo è OT. 

Non penso si possa scegliere il tempo del dolore, non penso nemmeno si possa evitare il dolore. 
Non pensa esista un tempo debito per il dolore. 

(e tutto questo lo penso pure per il piacere. )

Di mio penso che il tempo debito sia il tempo in cui le cose accadono. 
Possono fare cagare, si può anche pensare di poterle negare e rifiutare, evitare. Ma sono illusioni di controllo. 

Il dolore a tempo debito riguarda il dolore scelto per il piacere...e non è questo il caso 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Quanto alla confessione, come ho più volte scritto, io non ho detto. E neppure ora direi, dopo. 

Perchè al dopo non ci arrivo per sbaglio. Al dopo ci sono arrivata passando dal prima. 
E so, anche per esperienza, che passare da quel prima, ossia dall'intenzionalità del tradimento comporta tutta una serie di conseguenze. E di posizioni mie, nella relazione.

Ma questa è la mia posizione. Che discende da me. Dalle mie esperienze. 
E io non penso possa fare testo in generale. 

Vedo anche però ii rovescio della medaglia. 
Nel mio tacere c'è il mantenere il silenzio all'altro di una parte di me. 
E non solo durante il tradimento, ma anche dopo. 

Non è il tradimento che taccio. E' la me che tradisce che taccio. Che nascondo. 
E tacendo decido di negarla, definitivamente all'altro. 

E capisco che per qualcuno invece questo non sia sostenibile. 
Ognuno per i suoi motivi. 
Magari c'è qualcuno che ha bisogno di essere punito. O di essere abbandonato. Non lo so io questo. 
Magari c'è qualcuno che ha bisogno di essere visto interamente e non riesce a portare avanti la relazione tenendosi nascosto all'altro. 

Sono facce della stessa medaglia: la confessione, termine che a me non è mai piaciuto, e probabilmente è uno dei motivi per cui non ho mai avuto sensi di colpa o altre necessità di svelamento a posteriori, ha la funzione di svelarsi. Non è semplicemente un ripulirsi. Per quanto stia passando questo da un po' di anni.
La confessione aveva ed ha il fine di ristabilire un patto di sincerità e onestà che si era rotto. 
E' un sacramento di guarigione, per usare le parole di papa Francesco. E di riconciliazione. 

E trovo molto interessante il ricorrere di questo termine quando si parla di tradimento. 
Perchè parla di qualcosa che è radicato in ognuno di noi, in quanto nati e cresciuti in terra cristiana. Volenti o dolenti. 

Quindi io non la concepisco PER ME. 
Ma capisco che per qualcuno invece sia un passaggio. 

Per la concezione che ho io del tradimento, fra l'altro, se mi si venisse a dire che mi si è tradita vorrei più che altro capire da dove è partita la questione. 
Vorrei che la si rimettesse nella relazione e la si contestualizzasse. 

I motivi di cui si parlava con skorpio. 

SE decidi di parlare con me, beh, come minimo pretendo che i motivi ti siano chiari e che tu me li sappia spiegare. 

E che non sti fermi a cagate del tipi, non ho saputo resistere, l'ammore, la curiosità e tutte le cagate che riguardano il desiderio che supera la volontà e l'ammore. Lì mi offenderei per davvero. 
Ma mica per il tradimento. Perchè sei un coglione. E io ancora di più che non me ne sono accorta prima. 

MA non per il tradimento. E neanche per la confessione. 
Lo ribadisco. 

Ma perchè se decidi di parlare, e quindi farmi male, allora ti assumi la responsabilità del dolore che mi stai infliggendo e me lo rendi comprensibile spiegandomi e mostrandomi chi sei. Ti assumi la responsabilità di quel che mi stai infliggendo. 


D'altra parte, nel momento in cui ci si mette in una relazione, è scontato che non ci si darà solo piacere. MA anche dolore. 
Che sia ben chiaro e che sia intenzionale da parte di entrambi l'impegno a fare in modo che sia il piacere sia il dolore siano utili. 

Mi spiego?


----------



## kikko64 (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ed io ho chiesto tutto, tutti i particolari. Perché chiamatemi anche fesso, ma se devo capire se posso curare una ferita, devo sapere dove è la ferita, quanto è profonda, quanto fa male.
> 
> E ripeto la sua versione: l'ha fatto senza nemmeno rendersi conto, sostiene che vedeva all'epoca la nostra relazione come una storia tra ragazzi e non un piano di vita, non aveva mai avuto altro uomo nella sua vita.
> E l'ha detto adesso perché invece vede adesso un piano di vita e non vuole che io la veda per ciò che non è, e vuole che sia tutto sincero tra di noi se veramente dobbiamo mettere su famiglia.
> ...


Ho cominciato a leggere distrattamente ... quando sono arrivato qui la frase in grassetto mi ha colpito. 

Personalmente, io mi sento diverso da com'ero ieri ... figurati da com'ero 4 anni fa, 10 anni fa ... 30 anni fa ... 
Tutti cambiamo, in continuazione, anche semplicemente per adattarci alle circostanze ... cambiamo per sopravvivere ... "solo i morti e gli stupidi non cambiano mai (idea)" (cit. Albert Eistein)

Non lo so, ma questo tipo di affermazioni mi danno sempre l'idea di trovarmi davanti una persona, in questo caso tu Giovanni, che in qualche modo si sente "superiore" ... si mette su un piedistallo e certa della propria "rettitudine morale", indossa la toga da giudice ed emette la sua sentenza ... perché mi pare che tu Giovanni la tua sentenza l'abbia già emessa e qui stai solo cercando una "giuria" che la avvalli ... 

La traditrice è stata condannata ... senza appello ... 
e qualcuno ha anche cominciato a lapidarla ... 
alcuni per il tradimento ... altri per la sincerità ... altri per entrambe le "colpe" ...

Mi viene in mente una frase pronunciata in un frangente simile da Uno che sulla natura umana la sapeva lunga: 
"Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra ..."

Siamo esseri umani e come tali commettiamo degli errori ... *tutti indistintamente* ... ma proprio perché siamo umani e conosciamo i nostri limiti, dovremmo anche essere capaci di ... perdonare.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (19 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente lo dicevo mettendomi nei panni della fidanzata di Giovanni: è lui che ha spesso rimarcato il fatto che le donne che incontra gli "fanno molto sangue"...
> Il motivo di ciò può essere che, sotto sotto, abbia ancora molta voglia di godersi la giovinezza in quel preciso senso, ma che, per sua impostazione e codice morale, se lo impedisca (e voglio precisare che per questo lo ritengo una bella persona e che ha tutta la mia stima).
> Il fatto è che è notorio che quello che non si è fatto prima (quando era il tempo giusto per farlo) spesso lo si voglia fare dopo...e questo è un problema, per davvero, morale o non morale personale.


Ovviamente era un iperbole che mi fanno sangue tutte le donne.
Però non sono assessuato... 
Ma non ho nessuna intenzione di provare. Ho solo paura di avere adesso meno remore.


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono certo tu lo sapresti i motivi.. :rotfl:
> 
> Ma appunto lei ha detto che non sa spiegarsi il perché lo fece... (Così ha riportato il nostro amico)
> 
> ...


Hai il potere, come scrivevo nell'altro post a lostris di valutare chi hai davanti. 

Anche di valutare che sei un coglione, non perchè mi hai tradito, ma perchè me lo sei venuto a raccontare senza sapere che cosa raccontarmi. 
Che significa che non solo non sapevi cosa facevi allora, ma non lo sai neppure adesso. 
E vorrei verificare questa cosa io. 

Sei o non sei una persona che sa quel che fa? 
E siccome non pretendo la perfezione, cambierei la domanda in "sei una persona che ha il desiderio di cercare le motivazioni a quel che fa?"

E questo sì, sarebbe un qualcosa su cui io valuterei l'altro. E attentamente. 
Questo è uno dei pilastri di una relazione secondo me. 

Quindi resterei lì a guardarlo mentre dopo aver fatto la figura del pirla che parla per dar aria alla bocca confidando in una qualche mia forma di bontà, mettendo in gioco qualcosa di molto prezioso, prima di tutto per se stesso, prova a tirarsi insieme. 

Mi spiego?


----------



## GiovanniRossi (19 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ho cominciato a leggere distrattamente ... quando sono arrivato qui la frase in grassetto mi ha colpito.
> 
> Personalmente, io mi sento diverso da com'ero ieri ... figurati da com'ero 4 anni fa, 10 anni fa ... 30 anni fa ...
> Tutti cambiamo, in continuazione, anche semplicemente per adattarci alle circostanze ... cambiamo per sopravvivere ... "solo i morti e gli stupidi non cambiano mai (idea)" (cit. Albert Eistein)
> ...


Quale sarebbe a tuo dire la sentenza che ho dunque emesso? Per capire se ciò che traspare dai miei messaggi è anche ciò che stavo pensando finora...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai il potere, come scrivevo nell'altro post a lostris di valutare chi hai davanti.
> 
> Anche di valutare che sei un coglione, non perchè mi hai tradito, ma perchè me lo sei venuto a raccontare senza sapere che cosa raccontarmi.
> Che significa che non solo non sapevi cosa facevi allora, ma non lo sai neppure adesso.
> ...


Ora si 

E sono d'accordo


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Grazie per il resoconto di un fatto tratto con occhio biografico e imparziale, perché utile e significativo.
> Pur contenendo dei punti non condivisibili, naturalmente, riempie comunque il bisogno di comunicativa di chi può trovarsi dall'altra parte della barricata  che, altrimenti, sarebbe tagliato fuori dalle sue stesse considerazioni. In sostanza *un racconto che rende le barricate stesse inutili e predispone alla comprensione.*
> 
> Credimi, mi ritrovo qui quando posso e ormai sempre più di rado, ma come ti ho lasciata ti ritrovo. Purtroppo, è ufficiale, la sintesi non ti appartiene. In questo caso però hai delle attenuanti, certi argomenti hanno bisogno di essere esaustivi quando rivolti agli eventuali destinatari, quindi ben venga l'ennesimo papirone.
> ...


Il grassetto è un complimento graditissimo!

E sono io a ringraziare te. 

Sì, direi che possiamo darlo per ufficiale...sono prolissa  

Beh...spero che un passaggio, seppur rado tu lo continui a fare. 
Per quanto, come dicevi, sia naturale il non totale accordo, gli spunti che offri sono interessanti 


(e io ne ricordo ancora qualcuno, che mi avevi rivolto, azzeccatissimo e che mi è servito)


----------



## insane (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco, tanto per dirne una io sta cosa che tradire ci sta a vent'anni perché hai vent'anni non la capisco. Ci sta se ci sta, altrimenti ci inventiamo quella cazzata che uno quando si sposa mette la testa a posto.


Ma beato te che a vent'anni eri gia' onnisciente . Io a quell'eta', e anche qualche anno dopo, ho fatto tante di quelle cazzate, e non solo in ambito sentimentale, che mi stupisco di non essere finito in carcere.

(non e' stupore, e' che non mi hanno beccato a fare le stronzate)


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sperando che l'Amico/a  non sparga in giro il verbo.
> Ma da quello che ho capito la tipa ha scelto di Trasgredire con un Amico che sicuramente si sarà vantato della conquista e automaticamente già tutto sapevano. Che senso ha confidarsi con gente che già sa i tuoi altarini ???
> Forse Lei avrà avuto paura che prima o poi il ragazzo sarebbe venuto a conoscenza della scappatella?
> Tanto che si era sparsa la voce ??


dici che lei temmesse la non riservatezza dell'amico? Ci sta.:cooldue:


----------



## GiovanniRossi (19 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dici che lei temmesse la non riservatezza dell'amico? Ci sta.:cooldue:


Da un lato lo dubito, perché colleghi di università, ma appartenenti a "gruppi di amici separati" che non sono mai andati più di tanto d'accordo. Dall'altro forse lo spero io. Sinceramente se non avevo saputo niente fin'ora, dubito che avrei potuto scoprirlo "da una spifferata" adesso che abito a migliaia di km di distanza da quelle persone...


----------



## kikko64 (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Quale sarebbe a tuo dire la sentenza che ho dunque emesso? Per capire se ciò che traspare dai miei messaggi è anche ciò che stavo pensando finora...


da un tuo post :



GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> La cosa più agghiacciante è che abbiamo avuto periodi di crisi, come è normale che sia, ma la cosa è successa in un momento tranquillissimo della mia relazione, e non ho avuto nessun sospetto, neanche lontanamente. *Non è questione di fiducia, perché non mi posso fidare*, *quanto penso questione di consapevolezza di vivere affianco ad una persona che mi ha tradito.* _*E ho troppa paura che chi nasce quadrato non muore tondo... *_


Non mi pare che Tu le stia dando tante chances ... ma posso benissimo aver capito male io


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ovviamente era un iperbole che mi fanno sangue tutte le donne.
> Però non sono assessuato...
> Ma non ho nessuna intenzione di provare. *Ho solo paura di avere adesso meno remore.*


Come mai? 

Come mai dovresti averne di meno adesso che sai che lei non ne ha avute?


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora si
> 
> E sono d'accordo


Hai fatto bene a sottolineare 

E' un passaggio importante se non si vuol finire in una posizione binaria, ma si vuole invece considerare la complessità (che volenti o dolenti è lì) e provare ad attraversarla traendone il meglio


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Da un lato lo dubito, perché colleghi di università, ma appartenenti a "gruppi di amici separati" che non sono mai andati più di tanto d'accordo. Dall'altro forse lo spero io. Sinceramente se non avevo saputo niente fin'ora, dubito che avrei potuto scoprirlo "da una spifferata" adesso che abito a migliaia di km di distanza da quelle persone...


 si ma tutto può succedere. È un ipotesi come un'altra. Più che altro per capire questa improvvisa confessione.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (19 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> da un tuo post :
> 
> 
> 
> Non mi pare che Tu le stia dando tante chances ... ma posso benissimo aver capito male io


Ero curioso di capire cosa fosse trasparso. Sinceramente ho paura, ma per adesso sono disposto ad affrontare questa paura. Vediamo come evolve la situazione. Per adesso riesco a credere di riuscire a sopportarlo, ma può anche essere che la prova dei fatti sarà diversa.


----------



## francoff (19 Settembre 2017)

Ho letto soprattutto i tuoi interventi non tutte le pagine della discussione. Tutti, quasi, quelli che ci sono passati ti dicono che è presto, di attendere di metabolizzare la cosa: hanno ragione. Non è una scusante ma lei è giovane ora e lo era ancor più allora, la visione del vostro rapporto era diversa. Sicuramente è una ragazza diversa, 4 anni cambiano chiunque figuriamoci una appena uscita dall' adolescenza.  Non ti dico di perdonarla o di lasciarla ti dico solo di prendere tempo. Parla con lei, ascolta te stesso e tra qualche mese tira le conclusioni. Un rapporto d amore ti deve fare felice se ti intristisce rompi e fatevi una vita per conto vostro......Ecco tutte queste considerazioni le fai con lei vicino a te. Se rompete  pensati a tra un paio d anni , la incontri per strada con il suo nuovo ragazzo.....come ti vedi in una situazione così....?


----------



## GiovanniRossi (19 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai?
> 
> Come mai dovresti averne di meno adesso che sai che lei non ne ha avute?


Appunto perché lei non ne ha avute... Perché dovrei averne io? Alterno momenti in cui penso "dovrei farlo anche io per ritrovare autostima e provare a ricostruire alla pari" a momenti in cui penso "io rimarrò sempre fedele, non sono come lei, le devo dare il buon esempio". 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma tutto può succedere. È un ipotesi come un'altra. Più che altro per capire questa improvvisa confessione.


Come già ho forse accennato, abbiamo fatto 8 giorni di viaggio assieme. Al ritorno, di domenica, ha detto che è ora convinta più che mai di voler fare una famiglia con me e voleva vuotare il sacco prima che ci sposassimo (cosa che io non avevo nemmeno lontanamente idea di proporre, ma vabbeh, forse lei lo pensava)...


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Appunto perché lei non ne ha avute... Perché dovrei averne io? Alterno momenti in cui penso "dovrei farlo anche io per ritrovare autostima e provare a ricostruire alla pari" a momenti in cui penso "io rimarrò sempre fedele, non sono come lei, le devo dare il buon esempio".
> 
> Come già ho forse accennato, abbiamo fatto 8 giorni di viaggio assieme. Al ritorno, di domenica, ha detto che è ora convinta più che mai di voler fare una famiglia con me e voleva vuotare il sacco prima che ci sposassimo (cosa che io non avevo nemmeno lontanamente idea di proporre, ma vabbeh, forse lei lo pensava)...


 si lo hai detto ma per me  questa cosa è strana lo stesso.
Il risultato da parte tua è stato proprio il contrario, aver dubbi se fosse la donna giusta con cui far famiglia.


----------



## francoff (19 Settembre 2017)

dimenticavo: vendetta scopandosi il mondo o sentirsi cornuti lo abbiamo provato tutti....poi quando recuperi il tuo equilibrio ridi di questi pensieri...specialmente del cornuto..


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Appunto perché *lei* *non* ne ha avute... *Perché dovrei* averne *io*? Alterno momenti in cui penso "dovrei farlo anche io per ritrovare autostima e provare a ricostruire alla pari" a momenti in cui penso "io rimarrò sempre fedele, non sono come lei, le devo dare il buon esempio".
> 
> Come già ho forse accennato, abbiamo fatto 8 giorni di viaggio assieme. Al ritorno, di domenica, ha detto che è ora convinta più che mai di voler fare una famiglia con me e voleva vuotare il sacco prima che ci sposassimo (cosa che io non avevo nemmeno lontanamente idea di proporre, ma vabbeh, forse lei lo pensava)...



Capisco. 

Ma...tu non tradisci perchè non farlo ti fa sentire fedele a te stesso, o perchè col tuo non tradire chiedi implicitamente all'altro lo stesso trattamento? 

E quindi il tradimento lo consideri come una opzione per te? 

Sembra una domanda tendenziosa...ma non lo è. 

E dalla risposta, discendono anche considerazioni riguardo all'autostima. 

Se per te il non tradire è un punto fermo in te, per te e con te, a prescindere da quello che ti si suggerisce intorno, tradendo tradiresti te stesso. 
E l'autostima ha bisogno di un giro molto più lungo per processare come nutriente un qualcosa che va contro l'immagine di se stessi. 

Mi riesco a spiegare? 

A te bastano le sue motivazioni per spiegarti quel che ha fatto e perchè ha deciso di confessare?


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> dimenticavo: vendetta scopandosi il mondo o sentirsi cornuti lo abbiamo provato tutti....poi quando recuperi il tuo equilibrio* ridi di questi pensieri*...specialmente del cornuto..


Sono contenta di leggerti, così come quel grassetto


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi ritieni che la persona che si ama e che dovrebbe diventare il compagno di vita non debba avere anche il ruolo di confidente?
> E chi lo deve avere allora?


 si ma non in tutto.
Come ai genitori non si dicono certe cose ( per riservatezza personale) , così anche al partner.
Confidare, e far si che il partner conosca e perdoni, potrebbe aprire un varco senza limiti.
Tu devi stare attento a quello che fai r non pensare di sciacquare la coscienza confessando


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2017)

Nessuno vede che la confessione di questa ragazza è una richiesta di aiuto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno vede che la confessione di questa ragazza è una richiesta di aiuto?


sinceramente no. Cosa vorresti dire


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma non in tutto.
> Come ai genitori non si dicono certe cose ( per riservatezza personale) , così anche al partner.
> Confidare, e far si che il partner conosca e perdoni, potrebbe aprire un varco senza limiti.
> Tu devi stare attento a quello che fai r non pensare di sciacquare la coscienza confessando


Secondo me però dipende anche dal tipo di relazione che si desidera. 

Io e G. per esempio ci siamo assunti anche questo ruolo. Reciprocamente. 
E anche quando il dirsi cose fa male, offende, ferisce...l'impegno è dirsele. 

E, credimi, non siamo un letto di rose nè l'uno nè l'altro.

Compreso il fatto che si parli dell'eventualità di terzi nella relazione. Apertamente. 
E si consideri il se, il come, il perchè includerli o meno fra noi. 

Credo dipenda da quel che si desidera. No?


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno vede che la confessione di questa ragazza è una richiesta di aiuto?


Io ci vedo una richiesta. 

Di cosa non so. E potrebbe essere qualunque cosa. Dal farsi riconoscere intera al costruire le condizioni per essere lasciata (panico da famiglia imminente, per dirla male). 

Ma una richiesta di sicuro. 

Credo stia a giovanni capirlo. Se lei sarà in grado di spiegarlo. 
E penso che sia qui il fulcro della questione. 

Io credo che in ogni caso lei stia offrendo qualcosa di prezioso. 
Bisogna vedere se entrambi sapranno prenderlo in mano o no. 

E per prezioso, mi conosci, non intendo una roba miniponosa 
Anche la nitroglicerina è preziosa, mentre passa di mano in mano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Secondo me però dipende anche dal tipo di relazione che si desidera.
> 
> Io e G. per esempio ci siamo assunti anche questo ruolo. Reciprocamente.
> E anche quando il dirsi cose fa male, offende, ferisce...l'impegno è dirsele.
> ...


certamente, ma non è da tutti.
Non ricordo ma c'era stato un 3d dove una confessione di un'attrazione aveva mandato in tilt la compagna.
Credo si debba mettere in chiaro subito all'iniziò della relazione, il tipo di rapporto che si vuole e regolare la comunicazione.


----------



## spleen (19 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ci vedo una richiesta.   Di cosa non so. E potrebbe essere qualunque cosa. Dal farsi riconoscere intera al costruire le condizioni per essere lasciata (panico da famiglia imminente, per dirla male).   Ma una richiesta di sicuro.   Credo stia a giovanni capirlo. Se lei sarà in grado di spiegarlo.  E penso che sia qui il fulcro della questione.   Io credo che in ogni caso lei stia offrendo qualcosa di prezioso.  Bisogna vedere se entrambi sapranno prenderlo in mano o no.   E per prezioso, mi conosci, non intendo una roba miniponosa  Anche la nitroglicerina è preziosa, mentre passa di mano in mano.


  Condivido. Ma non so neanche io il tipo di richiesta, presumo richiesta di aiuto e spiego perchè, (per la verità anche ieri sera lo avevo detto) Perchè vuole essere vista "intera" cosa che adesso forse percepiscedi non esserlo. Perchè la vedo proprio debole, proprio una cazzata dire non pensavo che prima tra noi fosse seria ed invece adesso si e perciò ti racconto tutto ma proprio tutto. Un rapporto duraturo è -sempre- una cosa seria. E dire tutto all' altro è pure una utopia bella e buona. (Questo anche per rispondere a [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION]).


----------



## francoff (19 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta di leggerti, così come quel grassetto


Ciao ipa ... noi siamo noi non quello che fanno gli altri . Ciò che fanno ci può fare soffrire o rendere felici ma è cosa degli altri . Se mia moglie avesse vinto il Nobel io ne sarei stato felice ed orgoglioso ma i meriti sarebbero suoi ... così i demeriti o gli sbagli , sempre che di sbaglio si stia parlando e non di cose che possono capitare


----------



## Skorpio (19 Settembre 2017)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno vede che la confessione di questa ragazza è una richiesta di aiuto?


Si, sono d'accordo.

Ma oltre questo c'è una coltre di nebbia assoluta in quella richiesta (per me)


----------



## twinpeaks (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> SU questo, devo dire che ci credo.
> 
> Come ho accennato, negli ultimi 4 anni (dopo quella storia), 1 siamo stati ognuno a casa propria, 2 anni mi sono trasferito per lavoro ed abbiamo mantenuto una relazione a distanza, 1 abbiamo convissuto.
> 
> ...


Ho letto i tuoi interventi (non il resto della discussione, se ripeto cose dette da altri mi scuso). 
Premessa: nessuno può essere sicuro di mantenere una promessa per tutta la vita. Può volerlo, e può crederlo. Questo vale sia per te sia per lei, e sarebbe stato vero anche se sinora vi foste rimasti sempre fedeli entrambi. Non c'è amore senza rischio di tradimento, agito o subito.
Non so quali siano le motivazioni del tradimento, nè quelle della rivelazione. Non lo sai tu, probabilmente non lo sa del tutto neanche lei. 
La conseguenza potenzialmente costruttiva della rivelazione è che ora, tra voi può (può) aprirsi un tipo di comunicazione e di intimità molto profondo: certo molto doloroso, ma molto profondo; perchè lei ti ha mostrato un aspetto siderante della sua personalità, e di conseguenza tu stai scoprendo che anche in te c'è un aspetto della personalità, prima insospettato, che ti preoccupa, ti turba, ti confonde. 
Dico "conseguenza potenzialmente costruttiva" perchè nella vostra situazione esistenziale, non siete costretti a prendere in considerazione gli aspetti istituzionali della vostra coppia: non avete figli, non avete nemmeno acquistato una casa insieme, non siete sposati. Se così fosse, nella rivelazione del tradimento e nel tradimento stesso ci sarebbe ben poco di costruttivo.
Invece, l'unica cosa di cui dovete (se volete) preoccuparvi è il vostro rapporto personale. Se riuscite entrambi (sottolineo"entrambi") a parlarvi con sincerità il più possibile completa, e se il vostro rapporto personale sopravvive alla sincerità reciproca e alle sue inevitabili conseguenze immediate per entrambi (ossessioni, recriminazioni, risentimenti, insofferenza, confusione, molto dolore e stanchezza) la vostra relazione può diventare molto più profonda e solida.
L'unico suggerimento che mi sento di dare è questo: che a nessuno dei due venga in mente di fare il tipico calcolo del giocatore: "Su questo piatto mi sono giocato tanto che devo per forza vedere anche quest'ultimo rilancio". Fuor di metafora: la vostra relazione precedente e i vostri progetti per il futuro sono finiti nell'istante in cui la tua ragazza ti ha confessato il tradimento. Da quell'istante, tu e lei siete cambiati irreversibilmente, e il vostro rapporto è cambiato con voi, irreversibilmente. Non pensate ai tanti momenti belli vissuti in passato, non pensate ai tanti momenti belli che speravate per il futuro. Pensate al presente e basta: e il presente è questo. Se di qui riuscite e procedere insieme verso un rapporto più autentico e profondo, bene. Se non ci riuscite e vi lasciate, cercate di accettarlo e di mettere a frutto questa esperienza per il futuro..


----------



## oriente70 (19 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiaro, indi per cui se permetti se mi devo far giudicare da un tradito faccio la tana.
> 
> Vecchie glorie democristiane
> 
> ...


Stare al palo è un modo di dire perché legati al palo ci sono gli animali. E io non mi sento legato. 
Quando hai difronte una persona che ti vuole bene non hai necessità di fare certe domande Dovrebbe essere tutto alla luce del sole.


----------



## oriente70 (19 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ho cominciato a leggere distrattamente ... quando sono arrivato qui la frase in grassetto mi ha colpito.
> 
> Personalmente, io mi sento diverso da com'ero ieri ... figurati da com'ero 4 anni fa, 10 anni fa ... 30 anni fa ...
> Tutti cambiamo, in continuazione, anche semplicemente per adattarci alle circostanze ... cambiamo per sopravvivere ... "solo i morti e gli stupidi non cambiano mai (idea)" (cit. Albert Eistein)
> ...


È vero tutti dovremmo perdonare è va bene.  Ma nessuno ci vieta una volta perdonato il tradimento di mandare al cesso il traditore .


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certamente, ma non è da tutti.
> Non ricordo ma c'era stato un 3d dove una confessione di un'attrazione aveva mandato in tilt la compagna.
> Credo si debba mettere in chiaro subito all'iniziò della relazione, il tipo di rapporto che si vuole e regolare la comunicazione.


Vero, sono modi che si con-cordano e si co-costruiscono giorno per giorno. 

Ma forse prima di metterlo in chiaro con l'altro, serve metterlo in chiaro con se stessi. 
Come al solito


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Condivido. Ma non so neanche io il tipo di richiesta, presumo richiesta di aiuto e spiego perchè, (per la verità anche ieri sera lo avevo detto) Perchè vuole essere vista "intera" cosa che adesso forse percepiscedi non esserlo. Perchè *la vedo proprio debole, proprio una cazzata dire non pensavo che prima tra noi fosse seria ed invece adesso si e perciò ti racconto tutto ma proprio tutto.* Un rapporto duraturo è -sempre- una cosa seria. E dire tutto all' altro è pure una utopia bella e buona. (Questo anche per rispondere a @_ginevra_).


La vedo debole anche io, non tanto per la questione della cosa seria e del rapporto duraturo. 

Quanto per la tolleranza. 

A me incuriosisce molto cosa le sia diventato intollerabile dopo 4 anni. 
Non sono pochi eh. Non sono tanti, ma non sono neppure pochi. 

Qualcosa è scattato. 

Io credo che per come la racconta giovanni, neppure lei abbia le cose chiare. 

Mi ha fatto venire in mente la storia di giorgiocan, lui aveva tenuto per 7 anni, ti ricordi?
Poi è scoppiato. Anche se lui non aveva detto nulla alla fine alla compagna. 

E' un meccanismo interessante. Che io penso abbia a che vedere più che col calcolo, con conti con se stessi che ad un certo punto non si possono evitare, pur volendolo. 

La lei di questo racconto, qualunque sia il suo obiettivo, ha scelto la via accidentata. 
Ma pare una che ha voglia di viaggiar leggera. Sia che il viaggiare sia con giovanni sia che sia da sola. 

Pare. Poi ovviamente sono fondamentalmente inferenze tratte da poche righe su un forum. 

Sicuro, per entrambi sarà una rivoluzione. Letteralmente. 
Comunque vada a finire.


----------



## ipazia (19 Settembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ciao ipa ... *noi siamo noi* non quello che fanno gli altri . Ciò che fanno ci può fare soffrire o rendere felici ma è cosa degli altri . Se mia moglie avesse vinto il Nobel io ne sarei stato felice ed orgoglioso ma i meriti sarebbero suoi ... così i demeriti o gli sbagli , sempre che di sbaglio si stia parlando e non di cose che possono capitare


Bello 

E concordo pienamente...

Dubito però che le cose capitino...forse ad una prima occhiata può anche sembrare...ma se si amplia lo sguardo, nel quadro generale hanno un posizione ben definita e un significato. 

Sono davvero contenta di leggerti così, sembri più pacificato


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> " adesso che abito a migliaia di km di distanza da quelle persone...


Finalmente un pezzetto di nebbia si dirada e si comincia a capire perché lei si sia sentita libera di confessare. Lontano dal paesello la capoccia cambia


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Stare al palo è un modo di dire perché legati al palo ci sono gli animali. E io non mi sento legato.
> Quando hai difronte una persona che ti vuole bene non hai necessità di fare certe domande Dovrebbe essere tutto alla luce del sole.


Sarà tre volte Natale e festa tutto il giorno 
Ogni Cristo scenderà dalla croce 
E anche gli uccelli faranno ritorno


----------



## GiovanniRossi (19 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ho letto i tuoi interventi (non il resto della discussione, se ripeto cose dette da altri mi scuso).
> Premessa: nessuno può essere sicuro di mantenere una promessa per tutta la vita. Può volerlo, e può crederlo. Questo vale sia per te sia per lei, e sarebbe stato vero anche se sinora vi foste rimasti sempre fedeli entrambi. Non c'è amore senza rischio di tradimento, agito o subito.
> Non so quali siano le motivazioni del tradimento, nè quelle della rivelazione. Non lo sai tu, probabilmente non lo sa del tutto neanche lei.
> La conseguenza potenzialmente costruttiva della rivelazione è che ora, tra voi può (può) aprirsi un tipo di comunicazione e di intimità molto profondo: certo molto doloroso, ma molto profondo; perchè lei ti ha mostrato un aspetto siderante della sua personalità, e di conseguenza tu stai scoprendo che anche in te c'è un aspetto della personalità, prima insospettato, che ti preoccupa, ti turba, ti confonde.
> ...


Grazie del tuo intervento, credo tu abbia ragione. Non esiste più il passato. 
Ma il futuro? Davvero tutti i piani cambiano?
Io sul serio pensavo che a breve, diciamo un annetto, avremmo messo su famiglia. Adesso mi viene da ridere ad un pensiero del genere. Anche se continuassimo a vivere insieme, ci vorranno anni prima di poter pensare seriamente ad un futuro.


ipazia ha detto:


> La vedo debole anche io, non tanto per la questione della cosa seria e del rapporto duraturo.
> 
> Quanto per la tolleranza.
> 
> ...


A quanto pare, non sono stati i 4 anni a farla diventare intollerante, sono stati gli ultimi mesi da conviventi. 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Finalmente un pezzetto di nebbia si dirada e si comincia a capire perché lei si sia sentita libera di confessare. Lontano dal paesello la capoccia cambia


:rotfl:
Ci sta, forse.

Però pure chiamare una città di 3 milioni di abitanti un "paesello" mi sembra esagerato 
comunque non è _finalmente_, ho scritto già nei primi post che viviamo all'estero assieme da circa un anno...


----------



## oriente70 (20 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sarà tre volte Natale e festa tutto il giorno
> Ogni Cristo scenderà dalla croce
> E anche gli uccelli faranno ritorno


E kell kell è


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E kell kell è


Lucio dalla, l'anno che verrà.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lucio dalla, l'anno che verrà.


Troppi mesi senza Lucio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Troppi mesi senza Lucio.


ma non ti è venuto da canticchiarla?


----------



## oriente70 (20 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non ti è venuto da canticchiarla?


Sì


----------



## oriente70 (20 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non ti è venuto da canticchiarla?


Comunque doveva essere una battuta.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> comunque non è _finalmente_, ho scritto già nei primi post che viviamo all'estero assieme da circa un anno...


e ci avrà messo qualche tempo a decidere di vuotare il sacco. Cosa che, a dirtela tutta, trovo mooooolto positiva


oriente70 ha detto:


> E kell kell è


un modo carino per dirti che credi alle favole


----------



## Paolo78mi (20 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, e grazie mille per l'opportunità che ho di condividere con voi questo mio peso. È qualcosa di troppo pesante che mi porto dentro e sento il bisogno di condividerla e di chiedere il parere altrui.
> 
> Sono fidanzato da 10 anni, praticamente da quando ero un 18enne. Da 1 annetto convivo anche con la mia ragazza.
> 
> ...


Se te l'ha confessato .. significa proprio che per lei era un peso... e significa che ti vuole veramente bene e vuole fare questo passo con te, altrimenti avrebbe fatto finta di nulla... e non ti avrebbe confessato NULLA.

Io fossi in te, guarderei oltre...e la ringrazierei per esser stata corretta e sincera anche se dopo tempo.
Fregatene e guarda avanti...

un'altra cosa : Non credere al fatto che "negli ultimi 4anni non abbia mai piu pensato di metterti le Corna" NON CI CREDERE è una Menzogna. Alla prima incomprensione litigio se le passerà dall'anticamera del cervello lo farà senza tanti problemi, giusto per fartela pagare....

Ma è anche vero il fatto che non avrai mai la certezza di tutto ciò...
Corna Si
Corna No

Non serve neanche controllare e mettere alle strette il partner, secondo me la cosa migliore da fare è fregarsene e mantenere il rapporto sempre in BILICO, senza mai dar nulla per scontato... Mai dare troppe certezze a stè donne, cadono nella MONOTONIA... ed iniziano a guardar l'erba del vicino...


----------



## oriente70 (20 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e ci avrà messo qualche tempo a decidere di vuotare il sacco. Cosa che, a dirtela tutta, trovo mooooolto positiva
> 
> un modo carino per dirti che credi alle favole


Pensare positivo aiuta ad affrontare la vita


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> giusto per fartela pagare....


una che ragiona così è na sfigata e non ci si dovrebbe far famiglia comunque


----------



## Mat78 (20 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Se te l'ha confessato .. significa proprio che per lei era un peso... e significa che ti vuole veramente bene e vuole fare questo passo con te, altrimenti avrebbe fatto finta di nulla... e non ti avrebbe confessato NULLA.
> 
> Io fossi in te, guarderei oltre...e la ringrazierei per esser stata corretta e sincera anche se dopo tempo.
> Fregatene e guarda avanti...
> ...


Si ora devi anche ringraziarla.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Si ora devi anche ringraziarla.


Di aver confessato? Sicuramente sì. Senza se e senza ma. Com'era quella storia della comprensione del testo?


----------



## Mat78 (20 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Di aver confessato? Sicuramente sì. Senza se e senza ma. Com'era quella storia della comprensione del testo?


E tu hai compreso la mia risposta? Non deve ringraziare la sua ragazza, ma l'ultimo sussulto della sua coscenza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Comunque doveva essere una battuta.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non l'avevo capita:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E tu hai compreso la mia risposta? Non deve ringraziare la sua ragazza, ma l'ultimo sussulto della sua coscenza.


No no. Deve rigraziare lei. Secondo la tua filosofia, meglio sapere, no? Quindi devi ringraziare lei. Che cosa dividiamo il cervello della ragazza della coscienza? Dai su.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non l'avevo capita:rotfl:


 non l'aveva capito nessuno che era una battuta


----------



## Diletta (20 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ovviamente era un iperbole che mi fanno sangue tutte le donne.
> Però non sono assessuato...
> *Ma non ho nessuna intenzione di provare. Ho solo paura di avere adesso meno remore*.


Non hai nessuna intenzione di provare, ma hai paura che potresti farlo lo stesso...questo significa che sei combattuto (e che è del tutto normale nella tua situazione attuale di sconvolgimento emotivo!).
Quindi, ora come ora potrebbe succedere di tutto, soprattutto se ti lasci in balia della corrente e lasci fare al destino ("vada come deve andare...").
E' una fase anche questa, in cui ci siamo passati un po' tutti, ma che poi lascia il posto alla stabilità e ad una coerenza ritrovata.
Stai tranquillo che il tuo animo sa già cosa dovrai fare, datti solo del tempo, come infatti ti vuoi dare, perché ti diventi evidente


----------



## arula (20 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, e grazie mille per l'opportunità che ho di condividere con voi questo mio peso. È qualcosa di troppo pesante che mi porto dentro e sento il bisogno di condividerla e di chiedere il parere altrui.
> 
> Sono fidanzato da 10 anni, praticamente da quando ero un 18enne. Da 1 annetto convivo anche con la mia ragazza.
> 
> ...


purtroppo quando succedono queste cose uno spererebbe di risolverle in breve il prima possibile oggi anzi ieri....
ma non è così
ci vuole tempo e fatica 
capire se si vuole investire ancora
riprendersi man mano

se ti rompi una gamba non puoi pretendere di correre il giorno dopo 
scusa l'esempio scemo ma è solo per farti capire che ci vuole tanto tempo...

mi spiace che per liberarsi lei ti abbia messo questa croce, non sei un parroco e per me (ma è solo una mia opinione) certi demoni doveva risolverseli da sola
capisco la necessità di condividere ma diciamo che non sa in che merda di situazione ti ha messo

dette le cose negative passiamo a quelle positive
è stato parecchio tempo fa
avete vissuto tante cose nuove 
avete condiviso lontanissimi da casa tante difficoltà che vi hanno tanto unito

vuoi poterle dare una seconda possibilità? tutti sbagliano anche tu potresti sbagliare, vorresti che la persona che ami ti perdonasse in caso?

se coltivi una pianta lo devi anche curare nutrire e dedicargli tempo
se pensi al matrimonio sappi che non vanno sempre dritte ma almeno non avrai tutto addosso a te
ma siete in due ad affrontare la cosa

parlatevi molto e chiarisciti, sfogati anche lei lo ha fatto meriti anche te di farlo... affronta la cosa giorno per giorno
e dai tempo a te e al vostro rapporto di capire dove volete andare e come sta evolvendo

in bocca al lupo


----------



## spleen (20 Settembre 2017)

X Giovanni:  A me una cosa non è chiara: adesso lei è consapevole delle difficoltà in cui ti ha messo? Cosa pensa di quello che è successo? Si rende conto che potresti lasciarla? Si rende conto del futuro forse compromesso? Eppoi non sono chiare nemmeno le circostanze in cui te lo ha detto, potrebbero essere significative, estremamente significative.


----------



## JON (20 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> X Giovanni:  A me una cosa non è chiara: adesso lei è consapevole delle difficoltà in cui ti ha messo? Cosa pensa di quello che è successo? Si rende conto che potresti lasciarla? Si rende conto del futuro forse compromesso? Eppoi non sono chiare nemmeno le circostanze in cui te lo ha detto, potrebbero essere significative, estremamente significative.


E' quello che mi chiedo anch'io sin dall'inizio.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non l'avevo capita:rotfl:


Mi è venuta in mente ripensando alle vecchie frasi a doppio senso che si facevano alle ragazzine "parlando di cantautori si chiedeva se piaceva Dalla"


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Grazie del tuo intervento, credo tu abbia ragione. Non esiste più il passato.
> *Ma il futuro? Davvero tutti i piani cambiano?*
> Io sul serio pensavo che a breve, diciamo un annetto, avremmo messo su famiglia. Adesso mi viene da ridere ad un pensiero del genere. Anche se continuassimo a vivere insieme, ci vorranno anni prima di poter pensare seriamente ad un futuro.


Il vostro futuro non è che sia sparito, è che si costruirà a partire da un presente diverso. I piani che avete fatto, li avete fatti sulla base di un rapporto che è terminato. Ora tra voi nasce un rapporto diverso. Come dicevo, questo nuovo rapporto, che nasce dalla rivelazione del tradimento, può anche diventare più autentico e profondo del precedente, e dar luogo a un futuro, magari identico nei dati esteriori (matrimonio, casa comune, etc.) ma profondamente diverso nella sua realtà interiore. Oppure, il peso della sincerità completa a cui siete in un certo senso costretti può essere troppo grande, le passioni negative che si scatenano in entrambi troppo forti, e il rapporto tra voi può finire. O ancora, potete decidere di "metterci una pietra sopra", e di spazzare la polvere sotto il tappeto (ve lo sconsiglio con tutto il cuore). 
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in mente ripensando alle vecchie frasi a doppio senso che si facevano alle ragazzine "parlando di cantautori si chiedeva se piaceva Dalla"


nooooo, confermo non ci ero arrivata.

Sono un po tarda in queste cose.

La prossima volta mi impegno di più, cerco per lo meno


----------



## GiovanniRossi (21 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> X Giovanni: A me una cosa non è chiara: adesso lei è consapevole delle difficoltà in cui ti ha messo? Cosa pensa di quello che è successo? Si rende conto che potresti lasciarla? Si rende conto del futuro forse compromesso? Eppoi non sono chiare nemmeno le circostanze in cui te lo ha detto, potrebbero essere significative, estremamente significative.


Secondo me si rende conto di tutto, però ho anche l'impressione che si renda conto che ha corso un rischio non eccessivamente enorme. Per la serie: "Sono sicura che riusciamo ad andare avanti con il nostro piano di vita, perché so quello che ho fatto, e so cosa siamo adesso". Quasi come desse il mio perdono scontato, è furba la tipa.

Circostanze:
Siamo rientrati da una vacanza durata 8 giorni lo scorso sabato, solo io e lei. Siamo andati poi stesso sabato sera a ballare in discoteca con alcuni amici, abbiamo anche un po' bevuto, abbiamo ballato insieme buona parte della serata, con la complicità di due ragazzini, mettiamola così.
Domenica ero abbastanza distrutto dalla sbornia, ho pranzato, e poi sono stato sul divano a guardare la Serie A, mentre lei faceva qualche servizio. 
A fine primo tempo si siede sul divano vicino a me, mi chiede di spegnere la TV, e inizia a piangere senza riuscire a parlare.
La prima cosa che ho pensato è stato che avesse ricevuto la notizia della morte di qualche parente.
Dopo qualche minuto in cui la pregavo di dirmi cosa fosse successo, inizia con "Io ti amo e ti voglio sposare, ti amo da morire, ti voglio sposare", e poi boom con il "è successo qualcosa, è successo 4 anni fa", e poi via con le mie mille domande. Io sinceramente all'inizio aro attonito, apatico, sul serio non provavo nessun sentimento, ho addirittura riacceso la TV per guardare il secondo tempo mentre lei era affianco a me che piangeva. Non riuscivo ad essere nemmeno incazzato. Siamo persino usciti a fare una passeggiata il pomeriggio stesso, è stato nella notte che ho iniziato a processare tutte le informazioni e che ho realizzato veramente. 
Lei continua a dire che me lo voleva dire da un pezzo, da quando si è resa conto che l'"esperimento convivenza" stava andando bene, credeva mi stessi per proporre. Di recente (mesetto fa) siamo stati assieme ad un matrimonio di amici, questo forse ha anche influenzato.
Le circostanze sono abbastanza verosimili secondo me.



Vi aggiorno però sulla situazione.

Ahimè.

Negli ultimi due giorni, lei è stata fuori per lavoro. Credo non potesse essere capitato in un momento migliore. Avendola lontana è stato molto più facile processare le cose nella mia solitudine.
Ieri sera, nel letto, abbiamo parlato.
L'ho quasi costretta a rimangiarsi le parole.
Sinceramente, non accettavo la storia del "è capitato", "volevo provare", "ci sono cascata", "mi vergognavo di me stessa". Perché sapevo fossero tutte cazzate: se una cosa non mi piace, non la rifaccio altre 4/5 volte. Se mi vergogno di me, non ripeto lo stesso errore. Se ho provato e non è stato bello, non lo rifaccio.
Ma questo suo portare avanti la relazione per due mesi con mezza dozzina di incontri, sinceramente, lo trovavo assurdo. Non è stata una "semplice scopata", è stato qualcosa in più, e volevo che lei lo riconoscesse a se stessa prima e a me poi.
Quindi la storia finale è che si rendeva conto di fare "qualcosa di sbagliato", ma che fino a quando non ha deciso di chiudere la relazione c'era solo confusione e non una vera e propria forma di pentimento e vergogna. Ha dovuto ammettere a se stessa che era attratta sia fisicamente che caratterialmente da quest'altra persona. E che quindi aveva piacere nel trascorrere tempo con lui e che quindi i rapporti poi succedevano e piacevano.

Poi, purtroppo, non ce l'ho fatta più, ho ceduto. L'ho presa di forza e abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei non aspettava altro, era chiaro. È stato abbastanza intenso e passionale, ma da parte mia credo che avessi questo fortissimo desiderio di riprendermi ciò che è mio, ovvero il suo corpo. Sapevo che lei non se lo merita, ma non ce l'ho fatta.
Non capisco se abbiamo fatto sesso o amore, credo più la prima, in ogni caso questo ha quasi alleggerito le cose. Stamattina mi ha abbracciato nel letto.

Che confusione.
Vedremo come andrà a finire.


----------



## francoff (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Secondo me si rende conto di tutto, però ho anche l'impressione che si renda conto che ha corso un rischio non eccessivamente enorme. Per la serie: "Sono sicura che riusciamo ad andare avanti con il nostro piano di vita, perché so quello che ho fatto, e so cosa siamo adesso". Quasi come desse il mio perdono scontato, è furba la tipa.
> 
> Circostanze:
> Siamo rientrati da una vacanza durata 8 giorni lo scorso sabato, solo io e lei. Siamo andati poi stesso sabato sera a ballare in discoteca con alcuni amici, abbiamo anche un po' bevuto, abbiamo ballato insieme buona parte della serata, con la complicità di due ragazzini, mettiamola così.
> ...



Niente di nuovo , è capitato a tanti. Non significa nulla è solo arrabbiatura. Poi magari non la toccherai per mesi perché schifato.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> fortissimo desiderio di riprendermi ciò che è mio, ovvero il suo corpo. Sapevo che lei non se lo merita, ma non ce l'ho fatta..


Detta così fa un po' pena.. anche se sono indeciso verso dove indirizzare la pena

Il suo corpo è mio, "pago" regolarmente tutti i mesi, ...


----------



## spleen (21 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Detta così fa un po' pena.. anche se sono indeciso verso dove indirizzare la pena  Il suo corpo è mio, "pago" regolarmente tutti i mesi, ...


  Ma che cazzo centra...


----------



## spleen (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Secondo me si rende conto di tutto, però ho anche l'impressione che si renda conto che ha corso un rischio non eccessivamente enorme. Per la serie: "Sono sicura che riusciamo ad andare avanti con il nostro piano di vita, perché so quello che ho fatto, e so cosa siamo adesso". Quasi come desse il mio perdono scontato, è furba la tipa.  Circostanze: Siamo rientrati da una vacanza durata 8 giorni lo scorso sabato, solo io e lei. Siamo andati poi stesso sabato sera a ballare in discoteca con alcuni amici, abbiamo anche un po' bevuto, abbiamo ballato insieme buona parte della serata, con la complicità di due ragazzini, mettiamola così. Domenica ero abbastanza distrutto dalla sbornia, ho pranzato, e poi sono stato sul divano a guardare la Serie A, mentre lei faceva qualche servizio.  A fine primo tempo si siede sul divano vicino a me, mi chiede di spegnere la TV, e inizia a piangere senza riuscire a parlare. La prima cosa che ho pensato è stato che avesse ricevuto la notizia della morte di qualche parente. Dopo qualche minuto in cui la pregavo di dirmi cosa fosse successo, inizia con "Io ti amo e ti voglio sposare, ti amo da morire, ti voglio sposare", e poi boom con il "è successo qualcosa, è successo 4 anni fa", e poi via con le mie mille domande. Io sinceramente all'inizio aro attonito, apatico, sul serio non provavo nessun sentimento, ho addirittura riacceso la TV per guardare il secondo tempo mentre lei era affianco a me che piangeva. Non riuscivo ad essere nemmeno incazzato. Siamo persino usciti a fare una passeggiata il pomeriggio stesso, è stato nella notte che ho iniziato a processare tutte le informazioni e che ho realizzato veramente.  Lei continua a dire che me lo voleva dire da un pezzo, da quando si è resa conto che l'"esperimento convivenza" stava andando bene, credeva mi stessi per proporre. Di recente (mesetto fa) siamo stati assieme ad un matrimonio di amici, questo forse ha anche influenzato. Le circostanze sono abbastanza verosimili secondo me.    Vi aggiorno però sulla situazione.  Ahimè.  Negli ultimi due giorni, lei è stata fuori per lavoro. Credo non potesse essere capitato in un momento migliore. Avendola lontana è stato molto più facile processare le cose nella mia solitudine. Ieri sera, nel letto, abbiamo parlato. L'ho quasi costretta a rimangiarsi le parole. Sinceramente, non accettavo la storia del "è capitato", "volevo provare", "ci sono cascata", "mi vergognavo di me stessa". Perché sapevo fossero tutte cazzate: se una cosa non mi piace, non la rifaccio altre 4/5 volte. Se mi vergogno di me, non ripeto lo stesso errore. Se ho provato e non è stato bello, non lo rifaccio. Ma questo suo portare avanti la relazione per due mesi con mezza dozzina di incontri, sinceramente, lo trovavo assurdo. Non è stata una "semplice scopata", è stato qualcosa in più, e volevo che lei lo riconoscesse a se stessa prima e a me poi. Quindi la storia finale è che si rendeva conto di fare "qualcosa di sbagliato", ma che fino a quando non ha deciso di chiudere la relazione c'era solo confusione e non una vera e propria forma di pentimento e vergogna. Ha dovuto ammettere a se stessa che era attratta sia fisicamente che caratterialmente da quest'altra persona. E che quindi aveva piacere nel trascorrere tempo con lui e che quindi i rapporti poi succedevano e piacevano.  Poi, purtroppo, non ce l'ho fatta più, ho ceduto. L'ho presa di forza e abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei non aspettava altro, era chiaro. È stato abbastanza intenso e passionale, ma da parte mia credo che avessi questo fortissimo desiderio di riprendermi ciò che è mio, ovvero il suo corpo. Sapevo che lei non se lo merita, ma non ce l'ho fatta. Non capisco se abbiamo fatto sesso o amore, credo più la prima, in ogni caso questo ha quasi alleggerito le cose. Stamattina mi ha abbracciato nel letto.  Che confusione. Vedremo come andrà a finire.


  Domanda: Pensi che passare una pausa di riflessione per qualche tempo, interrompere la convivenza per capire quanto effettivamente tenete entrambi a questo rapporto possa esservi utile?


----------



## danny (21 Settembre 2017)

E' successo 4 anni fa ma piango adesso.
Perché non mi torna?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo centra...


Che ti devo dire..
Mi fa pena.. sarà una cosa mia


----------



## GiovanniRossi (21 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Detta così fa un po' pena.. anche se sono indeciso verso dove indirizzare la pena
> 
> Il suo corpo è mio, "pago" regolarmente tutti i mesi, ...





spleen ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo centra...


Sono d'accordo con il che cazzo c'entra. Personalmente, per il mio carattere, penso che sia normale che sento ancora che lei sia la mia donna. Ed intendo mia. Non sono troppo possessivo, ma un minimo si, che diamine. 


spleen ha detto:


> Domanda: Pensi che passare una pausa di riflessione per qualche tempo, interrompere la convivenza per capire quanto effettivamente tenete entrambi a questo rapporto possa esservi utile?


Sinceramente, non penso. Credo che finirebbe soltanto per generare frustrazione. Nel caso abbia bisogno di prendermi i miei momenti, me li prenderò senza necessariamente abbandonare casa. 


danny ha detto:


> E' successo 4 anni fa ma piango adesso.
> Perché non mi torna?


La storia ufficiale è "ho pianto subito dopo, ma da sola. Adesso piango davanti a te."


----------



## danny (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> La storia ufficiale è "ho pianto subito dopo, ma da sola. Adesso piango davanti a te."


Ti ha convinto questa sua risposta?


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Se te l'ha confessato .. significa proprio che per lei era un peso... e significa che ti vuole veramente bene e vuole fare questo passo con te, altrimenti avrebbe fatto finta di nulla... e non ti avrebbe confessato NULLA.
> 
> Io fossi in te, guarderei oltre...e la ringrazierei per esser stata corretta e sincera anche se dopo tempo.
> Fregatene e guarda avanti...
> ...


E già ... è vero ... capita solo alle donne ... agli uomini 'sta cosa non capita mai ... vero ??

Peccato perché avevi cominciato bene il discorso (parte sottolineata) ... quasi non ti riconoscevo ... ma poi ... lasciamo perdere.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Secondo me si rende conto di tutto, però ho anche l'impressione che si renda conto che ha corso un rischio non eccessivamente enorme. Per la serie: "Sono sicura che riusciamo ad andare avanti con il nostro piano di vita, perché so quello che ho fatto, e so cosa siamo adesso". Quasi come desse il mio perdono scontato, è furba la tipa.
> 
> Circostanze:
> Siamo rientrati da una vacanza durata 8 giorni lo scorso sabato, solo io e lei. Siamo andati poi stesso sabato sera a ballare in discoteca con alcuni amici, abbiamo anche un po' bevuto, abbiamo ballato insieme buona parte della serata, con la complicità di due ragazzini, mettiamola così.
> ...


Non c'è niente di strano nel pianto quattro anni dopo il tradimento, e anche nel modo e nelle circostanze della rivelazione. Il tradimento è stato in un certo senso un gioco, pericoloso finchè si vuole ma un gioco, finchè sentiva che il rapporto tra voi era revocabile. 
Ora, la tua ragazza si è accorta che non è un gioco, tradire la persona con cui desidera trascorrere il resto della sua vita, e neanche mentirgli a proposito di una cosa fondamentale. La cosa fondamentale è: di chi è lei? Vuole essere tua, sì o no? E' una cosa fondamentale sia per lei, sia per te, come ti dimostra, se ce ne fosse bisogno, la reazione istintiva che hai avuto, prenderla "di forza". Probabilmente non è casuale che abbia confessato in un momento di vita coniugale, tu che guardi il calcio in TV e lei che sfaccenda per te e per voi, "da brava moglie e padrona di casa".


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> ... omissis
> 
> Poi, purtroppo, non ce l'ho fatta più, ho ceduto. *L'ho presa di forza e abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei non aspettava altro, era chiaro. È stato abbastanza intenso e passionale, ma da parte mia credo che avessi questo fortissimo desiderio di riprendermi ciò che è mio, ovvero il suo corpo. Sapevo che lei non se lo merita, ma non ce l'ho fatta.
> *Non capisco se abbiamo fatto sesso o amore, credo più la prima, in ogni caso questo ha quasi alleggerito le cose*. *Stamattina mi ha abbracciato nel letto.
> ...


Io NON sono una donna, ma sono l'unico qui dentro che legge in queste parole una violenza inaudita ed inaccettabile ?? 

Qualcuno mi spiega perché una donna dovrebbe accettare (o accetta) di essere considerata una "proprietà privata" ??

E poi ... qualcuno mi spiega come un uomo "civile" possa anche solo permettersi di pensare che una donna possa essere considerata una "proprietà privata" ??

Forse lo strano sono io eh ...


----------



## GiovanniRossi (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io NON sono una donna, ma sono l'unico qui dentro che legge in queste parole una violenza inaudita ed inaccettabile ??
> 
> Qualcuno mi spiega perché una donna dovrebbe accettare (o accetta) di essere considerata una "proprietà privata" ??
> 
> ...


Kikko, un attimo di parafrasi... Non ho detto che sono stato violento, anzi tutt'altro. Intendevo semplicemente affermare la decisione con la quale l'ho baciata prima, spogliata poi.
Sostituisci "con forza" con "con decisione", forse mi sono espresso male.
Però sul NON poter considerare una donna qualcosa che ti appartiene, non sono d'accordo. Altrimenti, vivremmo in un mondo di poligamia. Se invece siamo monogami è perché un minimo di attaccamento al partner ci deve stare.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nooooo, confermo non ci ero arrivata.
> 
> Sono un po tarda in queste cose.
> 
> La prossima volta mi impegno di più, cerco per lo meno


Dalla non è un cantante ma un consiglio


----------



## MariLea (21 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dalla non è un cantante ma un consiglio


anni fa ci avevano fatto la maglietta


----------



## GiovanniRossi (21 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dalla non è un cantante ma un consiglio


Tra l'altro apprezzo il tatto di battutine del genere in questo topic 
Scherzo dai, meno male che almeno un minimo riesco a scherzarci su...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io NON sono una donna, ma sono l'unico qui dentro che legge in queste parole una violenza inaudita ed inaccettabile ??
> 
> Qualcuno mi spiega perché una donna dovrebbe accettare (o accetta) di essere considerata una "proprietà privata" ??
> 
> ...


Io oggi non avevo voglia di incazzarmi.. 
terrificante forse è eccessivo ma rende l'idea


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Kikko, un attimo di parafrasi... Non ho detto che sono stato violento, anzi tutt'altro. Intendevo semplicemente affermare la decisione con la quale l'ho baciata prima, spogliata poi.
> Sostituisci "con forza" con "con decisione", forse mi sono espresso male.
> Però sul NON poter considerare una donna qualcosa che ti appartiene, non sono d'accordo. Altrimenti, vivremmo in un mondo di poligamia. Se invece siamo monogami è perché un minimo di attaccamento al partner ci deve stare.


Attaccamento sta per amore ecc ecc?
Se si con il possesso non c'entra nulla.


----------



## danny (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> S
> La storia ufficiale è "*ho pianto subito dopo*, ma da sola. Adesso piango davanti a te."





twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di strano nel pianto quattro anni dopo il tradimento, e anche nel modo e nelle circostanze della rivelazione. Il tradimento è stato in un certo senso un gioco, pericoloso finchè si vuole ma un gioco, finchè sentiva che il rapporto tra voi era revocabile.
> Ora, la tua ragazza si è accorta che non è un gioco, tradire la persona con cui desidera trascorrere il resto della sua vita, e neanche mentirgli a proposito di una cosa fondamentale. La cosa fondamentale è: di chi è lei? Vuole essere tua, sì o no? E' una cosa fondamentale sia per lei, sia per te, come ti dimostra, se ce ne fosse bisogno, la reazione istintiva che hai avuto, prenderla "di forza". Probabilmente non è casuale che abbia confessato in un momento di vita coniugale, tu che guardi il calcio in TV e lei che sfaccenda per te e per voi, "da brava moglie e padrona di casa".



Twin, lo strano io lo vedo nella risposta di lei.
O perlomeno, non conforme a quanto finora abbiamo visto in tanti tradimenti che sono passati per queste pagine.
Ma se è anche vero che le persone possono avere reazioni diverse, di certo non  ritengo la sua la più frequente.
O la ragazza ha introiettato dei valori molto forti che l'hanno portata ad avere sensi di colpa - ma questo cozza con fatto che abbia avuto una relazione in contrasto proprio con questi valori, a meno che per questa persona ci fosse un coinvolgimento molto più forte di quello che viene fatto intendere, oppure non ha questi valori, ma allora a quale motivazione possiamo collegare quel pianto dell'epoca?
E perché piangere adesso? Perché gravarsi di sensi di colpa per 4 anni per liberarsi solo ora, dopo, tra l'altro, una serata all'insegna della spensieratezza? Perché la relazione ha preso una piega "inaspettatamente" seria, volta al matrimonio? 
Inaspettata per chi? Per lei? 
Sembra quasi che lei voglia volta per volta mettersi alla prova.
Tradendo il suo ragazzo, rivelando a lui tutto, rimettendo in gioco qualcosa che non sembra convincerla del tutto, o forse la spaventa.
Quel suo premettere "Ti amo, ti voglio sposare ma..." ha più di un significato.
E' una dichiarazione di dubbi: io so che dovrei fare questo, che è giusto, ma non ho la certezza di fare questo per me.
Il sospetto che quella storia di 4 anni fa sia qualcosa di più di quello che è stato raccontato io ce l'ho, comunque.
E questa rivelazione ha in parte il sapore di una sfida, dall'altra è la conseguenza di un evento che l'ha scaturita e che noi ignoriamo.
Andrei a ricercare proprio questo.


----------



## danny (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> L*a sola idea di fare sesso con lei adesso mi da disgusto, e non so se riuscirò mai più a farlo*. È stupido se penso che per quattro anni ho fatto sesso con lei senza problemi, magari anche nella stessa giornata in cui laveva fatto con l'altro. Ma di fatto, al momento, io non vedo un futuro sessuale nella nostra relazione, ma è presto per dirlo credo.





GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> S
> *Poi, purtroppo, non ce l'ho fatta più, ho ceduto*. L'ho presa di forza e abbiamo fatto sesso. *Lei non aspettava altro, era chiaro*. È stato abbastanza intenso e passionale
> Che confusione.
> Vedremo come andrà a finire.





GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Kikko, un attimo di parafrasi... Non ho detto che sono stato violento, anzi tutt'altro. Intendevo semplicemente affermare la *decisione* con la quale l'ho *baciata* prima, spogliata poi.
> Sostituisci "con forza" con "con decisione", forse mi sono espresso male.


Sul "con forza" io ho interpretato il contrario, desumendolo da quello che aveva scritto all'inizio.
Non ha preso lei obbligandola ad avere un rapporto sessuale, ma lui si è forzato a fare sesso con lei, malgrado il disgusto (frequente in chi scopre un tradimento) a cui era stato soggetto alla rivelazione.
Disgusto che spesso coinvolge soprattutto i baci (non per niente lui ha sottolineato proprio questo).


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Kikko, un attimo di parafrasi... Non ho detto che sono stato violento, anzi tutt'altro. Intendevo semplicemente affermare la decisione con la quale l'ho baciata prima, spogliata poi.
> Sostituisci "con forza" con "con decisione", forse mi sono espresso male.
> *Però sul NON poter considerare una donna qualcosa che ti appartiene, non sono d'accordo*. Altrimenti, vivremmo in un mondo di poligamia. Se invece siamo monogami è perché un minimo di attaccamento al partner ci deve stare.


Come tu possa collegare la poligamia con il mancato "possesso" della donna sinceramente mi sfugge ... quello che tu chiami "attaccamento" (io preferisco definirlo amore) dovrebbe innanzi tutto basarsi sul rispetto della libertà e della dignità della persona ... il concetto di "appartenenza" è estraneo all'amore. 

Io e te siamo di generazioni diverse (potresti essere mio figlio e la tua ragazza è quasi coetanea di mia figlia) ed io sono culturalmente "figlio" degli ideali di libertà ed uguaglianza (anche sessuale) del '68.
Sinceramente speravo che per le nuove generazioni questo principio di uguaglianza (che significa "con uguale dignità") nei rapporti con l'altro sesso fosse ormai acquisito e fosse ormai definitivamente superato il concetto di "possesso" nei riguardi della donna che si ha come compagna, speravo che nei rapporti di coppia ormai ci si considerasse come dei "pari" e la donna non fosse più posta ad un livello inferiore rispetto all'uomo ... 
 E' evidente che mi sbagliavo.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come tu possa collegare la poligamia con il mancato "possesso" della donna sinceramente mi sfugge ... quello che tu chiami "attaccamento" (io preferisco definirlo amore) dovrebbe innanzi tutto basarsi sul rispetto della libertà e della dignità della persona ... il concetto di "appartenenza" è estraneo all'amore.
> 
> Io e te siamo di generazioni diverse (potresti essere mio figlio e la tua ragazza è quasi coetanea di mia figlia) ed io sono culturalmente "figlio" degli ideali di libertà ed uguaglianza (anche sessuale) del '68.
> Sinceramente speravo che per le nuove generazioni questo principio di uguaglianza (che significa "con uguale dignità") nei rapporti con l'altro sesso fosse ormai acquisito e fosse ormai definitivamente superato il concetto di "possesso" nei riguardi della donna che si ha come compagna, speravo che nei rapporti di coppia ormai ci si considerasse come dei "pari" e la donna non fosse più posta ad un livello inferiore rispetto all'uomo ...
> E' evidente che mi sbagliavo.


Verde virtuale


----------



## danny (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come tu possa collegare la poligamia con il mancato "possesso" della donna sinceramente mi sfugge ... quello che tu chiami "attaccamento" (io preferisco definirlo amore) dovrebbe innanzi tutto basarsi sul rispetto della libertà e della dignità della persona ... *il concetto di "appartenenza" è estraneo all'amore.*
> 
> Io e te siamo di generazioni diverse (potresti essere mio figlio e la tua ragazza è quasi coetanea di mia figlia) ed io sono culturalmente "figlio" degli ideali di libertà ed uguaglianza (anche sessuale) del '68.
> Sinceramente speravo che per le nuove generazioni questo principio di uguaglianza (che significa "con uguale dignità") nei rapporti con l'altro sesso fossero ormai acquisiti e fosse ormai definitivamente superato il concetto di "possesso" nei riguardi della donna che si ha come compagna, speravo che nei rapporti di coppia ormai ci si considerasse come dei "pari" e la donna non fosse più posta ad un livello inferiore rispetto all'uomo ...
> E' evidente che mi sbagliavo.


Ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio sul neretto.
Direi che no, non è affatto estraneo per molti.
Per esempio
http://www.amoreconiugale.it/lamore-e-lappartenenza/


----------



## GiovanniRossi (21 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sul "con forza" io ho interpretato il contrario, desumendolo da quello che aveva scritto all'inizio.
> Non ha preso lei obbligandola ad avere un rapporto sessuale, ma lui si è forzato a fare sesso con lei, malgrado il disgusto (frequente in chi scopre un tradimento) a cui era stato soggetto alla rivelazione.
> Disgusto che spesso coinvolge soprattutto i baci (non per niente lui ha sottolineato proprio questo).


Nono, intendevo con vigore, con passione.
Non so nemmeno io perché, specialmente tre giorni dopo aver detto certe cose, ho sentito questo desiderio.
Non so perché alcuni di voi continuano ad essere dubbiosi, a dire che non mi è stato rivelato tutto, a dire che c'era qualcosa in più sia nella motivazione che nella rivelazione.
Io sono quasi sinceramente convinto di tutto.
Forse sono ingenuo.
Forse sono troppo superbo da ammettere a me stesso che c'è ancora qualcosa che non so.

Non lo so ragazzi, non capisco più niente.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come tu possa collegare la poligamia con il mancato "possesso" della donna sinceramente mi sfugge ... quello che tu chiami "attaccamento" (io preferisco definirlo amore) dovrebbe innanzi tutto basarsi sul rispetto della libertà e della dignità della persona ... il concetto di "appartenenza" è estraneo all'amore.
> 
> Io e te siamo di generazioni diverse (potresti essere mio figlio e la tua ragazza è quasi coetanea di mia figlia) ed io sono culturalmente "figlio" degli ideali di libertà ed uguaglianza (anche sessuale) del '68.
> Sinceramente speravo che per le nuove generazioni questo principio di uguaglianza (che significa "con uguale dignità") nei rapporti con l'altro sesso fosse ormai acquisito e fosse ormai definitivamente superato il concetto di "possesso" nei riguardi della donna che si ha come compagna, speravo che nei rapporti di coppia ormai ci si considerasse come dei "pari" e la donna non fosse più posta ad un livello inferiore rispetto all'uomo ...
> E' evidente che mi sbagliavo.


Che c'entra l'uguaglianza con la sensazione di possesso? Io sento lei mia, ed io mi sento suo. Non ho mai pensato fosse l'uomo esclusivamente a possedere la donna, quanto piuttosto entrambi apparteniamo ad entrambi. Siamo entrambi pari. 
Ma credo che questo sia un discorso di  vedute che prescinde dal mio caso.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Però sul NON poter considerare una donna qualcosa che ti appartiene, non sono d'accordo. Altrimenti, vivremmo in un mondo di poligamia. Se invece siamo monogami è perché un minimo di attaccamento al partner ci deve stare.


 capisci perché dico che sei di paese? La città con 3 milioni di abitanti qual era, Tunisi? Sei proprio male attrezzato, concettualmente lasciala libera sta poveraccia


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio sul neretto.
> Direi che no, non è affatto estraneo per molti.
> Per esempio
> http://www.amoreconiugale.it/lamore-e-lappartenenza/


Dal punto di vista etimologico hai perfettamente ragione, ma io non mi riferivo al significato di "appartenenza" come viene definito nell'articolo (_L’appartenenza è una parola derivata dal latino, composta da questi tre elementi: “ad”, “pars” e “tenere”, e significa : far parte, sentirsi parte di qualcuno o di qualcosa....) _quanto piuttosto al chiaro significato di "possesso" che Giovanni associa alla sua ragazza usando le parole "_qualcosa che ti appartiene_" nella frase " ..._Però sul NON poter *considerare una donna qualcosa che ti appartiene*, non sono d'accordo_."


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come tu possa collegare la poligamia con il mancato "possesso" della donna sinceramente mi sfugge ... quello che tu chiami "attaccamento" (io preferisco definirlo amore) dovrebbe innanzi tutto basarsi sul rispetto della libertà e della dignità della persona ... il concetto di "appartenenza" è estraneo all'amore.
> 
> Io e te siamo di generazioni diverse (potresti essere mio figlio e la tua ragazza è quasi coetanea di mia figlia) ed io sono culturalmente "figlio" degli ideali di libertà ed uguaglianza (anche sessuale) del '68.
> Sinceramente speravo che per le nuove generazioni questo principio di uguaglianza (che significa "con uguale dignità") nei rapporti con l'altro sesso fosse ormai acquisito e fosse ormai definitivamente superato il concetto di "possesso" nei riguardi della donna che si ha come compagna, speravo che nei rapporti di coppia ormai ci si considerasse come dei "pari" e la donna non fosse più posta ad un livello inferiore rispetto all'uomo ...
> E' evidente che mi sbagliavo.


Beh, delegare di un simile traguardo le generazioni future quando gli esempi e i valori che siamo stati in grado di dimostrare fanno acqua da tutte le parti, mi pare un azzardo bello e buono.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Che c'entra l'uguaglianza con la sensazione di possesso? *Io sento lei mia, ed io mi sento suo.* Non ho mai pensato fosse l'uomo esclusivamente a possedere la donna, quanto piuttosto entrambi apparteniamo ad entrambi. Siamo entrambi pari.
> Ma credo che questo sia un discorso di  vedute che prescinde dal mio caso.


Esatto, prescinde la tuo caso ...  
Non dal mio ... credo di poter affermare che, in fin dei conti, il mio matrimonio sia naufragato anche per quello che tu hai scritto ed io ho evidenziato ...


----------



## GiovanniRossi (21 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> capisci perché dico che sei di paese? La città con 3 milioni di abitanti qual era, Tunisi? Sei proprio male attrezzato, concettualmente lasciala libera sta poveraccia


Leggi il post sopra dove mi spiego meglio.

È a prescindere, il concetto del "il tuo pensiero è retrogrado, il mio è progressista, quindi io sono cittadino e tu campagnolo" fa tanto 1995. Pensavo che oggigiorno si fosse pronti a capire il parere dell'altro prima di additare certe cose.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> capisci perché dico che sei di paese? La città con 3 milioni di abitanti qual era, Tunisi? Sei proprio male attrezzato, concettualmente lasciala libera sta poveraccia


Quoto :up:


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, delegare di un simile traguardo le generazioni future quando gli esempi e i valori che siamo stati in grado di dimostrare fanno acqua da tutte le parti, mi pare un azzardo bello e buono.


Se parliamo di valori, per quanto in alcuni aspetti restino discutibili, quelli lasciati dal '68 (e non parlo solo del '68 italiano ma anche e soprattutto di quello francese, inglese, americano) sono stati di gran lunga i "migliori" degli ultimi 50 anni ... purtroppo sono anche stati dimenticati troppo velocemente


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Esatto, prescinde la tuo caso ...
> Non dal mio ... credo di poter affermare che, in fin dei conti, il mio matrimonio sia naufragato *anche* per quello che tu hai scritto ed io ho evidenziato ...


Scusami se mi intrometto, ma sinceramente non capisco il senso. Sicuro che nella tua storia non fosse proprio il senso di appartenenza a latitare e quindi a causarne il naufragio. Forse ho capito male.


----------



## arula (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Lei sostiene che non me l'abbia detto fin'ora, perché ha già causato del male a se stessa e non aveva senso farne anche a me. E sostiene che me l'abbia detto adesso perché dopo un anno di convivenza stavamo andando verso la creazione di una famiglia e non era il caso farlo senza mettere tutte le carte sul tavolo.
> 
> Ma si può veramente avere una relazione con una persona che ti ha tradito? Io non riesco ad immaginarlo al momento.
> 
> ...


tu non hai fatto proprio niente 
lei si è comportata male tanto male da non poterlo tenere dentro ...gli altri chissene

se hai bisogno di sfogarti fallo, se non te la senti con loro, fallo qui o da altra parte ma non pensare a vergognarti perchè non hai proprio niente di cui vergognarti, sei fantastico così come sei e sicuramente molto più maturo di lei e della maggior parte degli altri.

e tutto questo può solo che renderti più consapevole e più uomo, non compiangerti, adesso è lei che deve riconquistarti tu devi solo darti tempo probabilmente  molto... ma il tempo aggiusta tutto.


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se parliamo di valori, per quanto in alcuni aspetti restino discutibili, quelli lasciati dal '68 (e non parlo solo del '68 italiano ma anche e soprattutto di quello francese, inglese, americano) sono stati di gran lunga i "migliori" degli ultimi 50 anni ... purtroppo sono anche stati dimenticati troppo velocemente


E' se fosse stata solo la moda del momento? A chiacchiere siamo sempre andati forte, ma i fatti sono ben altra cosa. A me pare piuttosto che i giovani di oggi rappresentino l'eterogeneità di sempre.


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Nono, intendevo con vigore, con passione.
> Non so nemmeno io perché, specialmente tre giorni dopo aver detto certe cose, ho sentito questo desiderio.
> Non so perché alcuni di voi continuano ad essere dubbiosi, a dire che non mi è stato rivelato tutto, a dire che c'era qualcosa in più sia nella motivazione che nella rivelazione.
> Io sono quasi sinceramente convinto di tutto.
> ...


Giovanni, il forum, questo luogo, è massima espressione dei dubbi più svariati da parte dei molti malpensanti.
Sempre stato così! Tu prendi dalle discussioni tutto quello che può tornarti utile per le tue riflessioni, e continua per la tua strada pensando sempre e soltanto con la tua testa e affidandoti anche al tuo intuito.

Ma cosa vuoi che ci sia di così occulto che non sai?!
Hai capito perfettamente che per lei non è stato solo uno sfizio, ma qualcosa di più...ma che importanza ha ORA quella situazione passata?
Non è proprio ammissibile che una ragazza (vale anche al maschile) si possa essere trovata in confusione e meno sicura della sua relazione corrente e che abbia avuto un'infatuazione per un altro?  
Succede anche fra adulti, figuriamoci fra giovani...
E anche se ne avesse parlato con te, se ti avesse esternato i suoi dubbi...sarebbe servito a qualcosa?
Sono situazioni che riguardano la sfera personale e che vanno gestite "inter nos".
Piuttosto, vorrei saperne di più su come si è sentita emotivamente a mantenere il segreto per questi quattro anni e da quando la coscienza ha fatto la voce grossa.


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> tu non hai fatto proprio niente
> lei si è comportata male tanto male da non poterlo tenere dentro ...gli altri chissene
> 
> se hai bisogno di sfogarti fallo, se non te la senti con loro, fallo qui o da altra parte ma non pensare a vergognarti perchè non hai proprio niente di cui vergognarti, sei fantastico così come sei e sicuramente molto più maturo di lei e della maggior parte degli altri.
> ...


Sai che non lo so? Col senno di oggi credo di poter dire, personalissima opinione, che il tempo da solo non aggiusta un cavolo di niente, non se a sostegno non si operano le scelte giuste al momento giusto.


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Grazie del tuo intervento, credo tu abbia ragione. Non esiste più il passato.
> Ma il futuro? Davvero tutti i piani cambiano?
> Io sul serio pensavo che a breve, diciamo un annetto, avremmo messo su famiglia. Adesso mi viene da ridere ad un pensiero del genere. Anche se continuassimo a vivere insieme, ci vorranno anni prima di poter pensare seriamente ad un futuro.
> 
> ...


Hai mai provato a guardare l'erba che cresce? 

siamo abituati a considerare lo scorrere del tempo come un qualcosa di lineare, di oggettivamente misurabile.
Ma il tempo è molto più misterioso di quanto sembri guardando un orologio. 

La misurazione del tempo è una convenzione, ma il Tempo è qualcosa di ben più complesso della sua semplice misurazione. 

Ed in effetti a volte sembra di arrivare alle "svolte" tutto d'un balzo. 
Prima non c'era e poi c'è. Ed è stupefacente. Nel bene e nel male. 

Ma, come l'erba, non si arriva alla svolta in un unico balzo. 
Ci si arriva lentissimamente. Un passetto dopo l'altro. Alcuni neanche ci si rende conto di farli, altri sono evidenti...la svolta, la rivelazione è un qualcosa che non si può più negare talmente è evidente. 

Siete comunque giovani. Lei ha 25 anni. 
Quattro anni fa ne aveva 21. 
Ci si trasforma quotidianamente e anche velocemente. 
Non si resta uguali a se stessi, per quanto non sembri, la mattina non siamo le stesse persone che sono andate a dormire la sera prima. (pensa ai sogni e alla loro funzione, che è perlopiù ancora un mistero fra l'altro). 

Sono molto d'accordo con twin quando dice che adesso è un "nuovo" presente. 
Non tanto perchè il passato non valga più. 
Ma perchè in questo presente siete ENTRAMBI inaspettati a voi stessi. Inediti. 

Siete sempre voi. Ma siete diversi. 
E avete l'opportunità di guardare la trasformazione. 
Perchè è stata deflagrante, tramite la rivelazione della tua ragazza. 

Lasciando da parte il tradimento (inteso come unico fulcro su cui tenere attenzione), io vi auguro di non accontentarvi di spiegazioni di superficie e di rientrare nei binari del "vostro conosciuto". (di mettere sotto il tappeto, come diceva twin, e tirar dritto. E per tirar dritto non parlo di stare insieme o lasciarvi, parlo della ricerca di una nuova modalità di confronto fra voi. )

Se tieni l'occhio sul tradimento (e non lo voglio sminuire, sia ben chiaro) e non guardi al quadro generale, ti perdi cose importanti. Che lei fra l'altro, a quanto racconti, ha accennato. Ti ha detto che in questi anni è cambiata. Per esempio. 

Come è cambiata? In cosa è cambiata? Perchè?
Quali sono i suoi sogni adesso? Che donna vede quando si guarda allo specchio? 
Etc etc. 

E lo stesso per te. 

Mi ha colpita che tu abbia scritto che tu non sei cambiato in questi anni. 

Se fossi nella tua ragazza, per certi versi, mi offenderei anche. Se devo dirtela tutta. 
Significherebbe che la mia presenza nella tua vita, per limitare i "cambiamenti" alla vostra relazione, non ha apportato nulla di nuovo. Non ha stimolato niente. Tu sei rimasto a dove eri. 

Non pensi?


----------



## danny (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista etimologico hai perfettamente ragione, ma io non mi riferivo al significato di "appartenenza" come viene definito nell'articolo (_L’appartenenza è una parola derivata dal latino, composta da questi tre elementi: “ad”, “pars” e “tenere”, e significa : far parte, sentirsi parte di qualcuno o di qualcosa....) _quanto piuttosto al chiaro significato di "possesso" che Giovanni associa alla sua ragazza usando le parole "_qualcosa che ti appartiene_" nella frase " ..._Però sul NON poter *considerare una donna qualcosa che ti appartiene*, non sono d'accordo_."


Sì.


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Mi ha colpita che tu abbia scritto che tu non sei cambiato in questi anni.
> 
> Se fossi nella tua ragazza, per certi versi, mi offenderei anche. Se devo dirtela tutta.
> Significherebbe che la mia presenza nella tua vita, per limitare i "cambiamenti" alla vostra relazione, non ha apportato nulla di nuovo. Non ha stimolato niente. Tu sei rimasto a dove eri. *
> ...


Dipende da come la giri. Parliamo di incapacità di cambiare o di capacità di non cambiare? Forse è su questo che il nostro ancora non riesce a farsi capire.


----------



## danny (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Nono, intendevo con vigore, con passione.
> Non so nemmeno io perché, specialmente tre giorni dopo aver detto certe cose, ho sentito questo desiderio.
> Non so perché alcuni di voi continuano ad essere dubbiosi, a dire che non mi è stato rivelato tutto, a dire che c'era qualcosa in più sia nella motivazione che nella rivelazione.
> Io sono quasi sinceramente convinto di tutto.
> ...



E quando mai una persona messa a conoscenza di un tradimento ha la capacità di capire?
Io quando sono stato tradito non ho capito un cazzo per mesi, parecchi mesi.
E ho faticato anche dopo.
Si rompe qualcosa, non si può aggiustare, devi ricostruire qualcos'altro.
Le cose non sono affatto semplici come ti figuri inizialmente, non sono fatte di episodi, avvenimenti, periodi, non c'è un "mi ha tradita n volte per periodo tot", c'è sempre di più, un sentimento che va oltre, che può oltrepassare i limiti che a noi è dato comprendere, che può implicare fatti, ragionamenti, paure, conseguenze a noi sconosciute.
Ha senso scoprire tutto questo?
Se hai desiderio di farlo a capacità di gestire quello che emergerà, sì.
Altrimenti ti devi accontentare di qualcosa che non metterà tutto in discussione, compreso te stesso, ma attribuirà le colpe in maniera conforme alla morale comune, ti farà sentire vittima negli anni futuri, con un pizzico di rancore che tenderà ad emergere quando meno te lo aspetti e potrà fare altri danni.
Non devi avere fretta, non puoi risolvere la questione in poco tempo, accetta la tua incapacità di comprendere tutto, che è la norma.
E seguici, anche in quello che ora non trovi accettabile.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Scusami se mi intrometto, ma sinceramente non capisco il senso. Sicuro che nella tua storia non fosse proprio il senso di appartenenza a latitare e quindi a causarne il naufragio. Forse ho capito male.


Senza entrare nel merito ed andare OT : mia moglie mi considerava (e forse mi considera ancora) una sua proprietà privata di cui poter disporre a suo piacimento ... io non l'ho mai fatto.


----------



## arula (21 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Sai che non lo so? Col senno di oggi credo di poter  dire, personalissima opinione, che il tempo da solo non aggiusta un  cavolo di niente, non se a sostegno non si operano le scelte giuste al  momento giusto.


bè per come la vedo io, intanto fa meno male e non è cosa da poco...
poi piano piano vedi le cose più chiaramente
dai peso alle cose che reputi importanti 
e capisci molte più cose di te...

quindi il tempo ha comunque un ottimo risultato


----------



## GiovanniRossi (21 Settembre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai mai provato a guardare l'erba che cresce?
> 
> siamo abituati a considerare lo scorrere del tempo come un qualcosa di lineare, di oggettivamente misurabile.
> Ma il tempo è molto più misterioso di quanto sembri guardando un orologio.
> ...


Quello che intendo dire è: quattro anni fa, mi vedevo a fare con lei una famiglia. Quattro giorni fa, pure.
Non voglio dire di non essere cambiato.
Ma se lei mi dice "quattro anni fa per me il nostro rapporto non era serio come adesso", io invece dico che era altrettanto serio per me già dall'inizio.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> E' se fosse stata solo la moda del momento? A chiacchiere siamo sempre andati forte, ma i fatti sono ben altra cosa. *A me pare piuttosto che i giovani di oggi rappresentino l'eterogeneità di sempre*.


A me invece sembra che i giovani di oggi siano assai poco eterogenei e rappresentino ottimamente il vuoto cosmico ....


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista etimologico hai perfettamente ragione, ma io non mi riferivo al significato di "appartenenza" come viene definito nell'articolo (_L’appartenenza è una parola derivata dal latino, composta da questi tre elementi: “ad”, “pars” e “tenere”, e significa : far parte, sentirsi parte di qualcuno o di qualcosa....) _quanto piuttosto al chiaro significato di "possesso" che Giovanni associa alla sua ragazza usando le parole "_qualcosa che ti appartiene_" nella frase " ..._Però sul NON poter *considerare una donna qualcosa che ti appartiene*, non sono d'accordo_."


Prendo spunto per una riflessione, che esula strettamente dal 3d e la butto lì, e male, perchè sono di corsa, ma

Se si ragiona in termini univoci e unidirezionali, l'appartenenza di qualcuno a noi, è una manifestazione di possesso. 
Sei mio. Lo decido io. A me rispondi e a me "ubbidisci". Sei in mio potere. 

Se la si ragiona in termini bi-direzionali invece...la cosa cambia, a mio parere. 

L'altro, che sente che gli appartengo e lo afferma, non sta esprimendo un potere su di me. 
Sta accogliendo una Offerta che viene da me. 
E in quell'Offerta c'è anche il prezzo. Che mi offro solo a condizione che l'altro abbia Cura della mia offerta. 
E nell'aver Cura a sua volta l'altro afferma la sua appartenenza a me. 

Diviene reciproco. E si esce dal contesto del possesso per entrare nel contesto della libera offerta e della libera accettazione. 

E' una Offerta che si prende reciprocamente. 

E non penso sia poi così casuale che nella formula del matrimonio, si reciti suppergiù una cosa del genere "io prendo/voglio, accolgo te come mio/mia sposo/sposa". 

Che poi nei secoli le espressioni abbiano semplicemente ricalcato una dinamica di potere sociale, in cui il maschio è ritenuto più potente della donna, è un altro discorso. Che ha sicuramente una influenza notevole. 
E che ha anche risvolti notevoli. 

Ma la questione dell'appartenersi (non dell'amarsi, dell'appartenersi in appartenenza insieme e sotto gli occhi di un qualcosa di più grande) caratterizza le unioni che non siano di semplice amantato. (tanto che nell'amantato non si sta volutamente sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma anzi, si sfuggono gli occhi di tutti, e neanche a caso l'amantato è "meno" tollerato in termini religiosi, perchè non si può sfuggire agli occhi del dio, pur essendo sfuggiti agli occhi umani). 

Credo che si sia nel tempo sovrapposto appartenere nei termini dell'essere parte con l'appartenere nei termini di essere proprietari (che è fra l'altro un concetto economico e produttivo). 

E non a caso, nel sesso, ed in particolare nel sesso istintivo e intenso, si va per direttissima lì. Nel prendersi, il più voracemente possibile. Quasi a sancire con il corpo un qualcosa che in altri termini si fa fatica a sancire. (chissà come mai, l'intensità e le farfalle fra amanti..quel sesso incredibile dei primi tempi nelle relazioni nuove...)

Spero di non aver fatto troppa confusione e buon pomeriggio a tutti.


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Quello che intendo dire è: quattro anni fa, mi vedevo a fare con lei una famiglia. Quattro giorni fa, pure.
> Non voglio dire di non essere cambiato.
> Ma se lei mi dice "quattro anni fa per me il nostro rapporto non era serio come adesso", io invece dico che era altrettanto serio per me già dall'inizio.


Sono di volata...

Mi permetto solo un consiglio....lascia da parte i confronti fra i vostri vissuti, e cerca di capire cosa ti sta dicendo esattamente. 

A me pare ti stia dicendo cose importanti... e ben confuse 
Cercate chiarezza.


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Senza entrare nel merito ed andare OT : mia moglie mi considerava (e forse mi considera ancora) una sua proprietà privata di cui poter disporre a suo piacimento ... io non l'ho mai fatto.


Ecco vedi, il rischio qui è quello di infondere in una storia un vissuto personale e particolare prendendo come catalizzatore un elemento che nella stessa storia ha avuto un significato determinante. Peraltro la sovrapposizione avviene a parti invertite.

Il senso del possesso, come la gelosia, celano problematiche ancora più gravi. A me non pare che in questa storia sia questo il rischio che possa spazzare via la cortina di nebbia. Con questo approfitto per aggiungere qualcosa a quanto detto poco fa anche da Danny, il quale propone un quadro più che realistico al nostro, senza però indirizzarlo sul problema oggettivo della storia.

Qui si tratta di capire quanto questa ragazza sia in grado di sostenere un futuro che sia ripulito e vaccinato dagli errori del passato. Perché tutto si può superare, nella speranza che ci sia la comprensione che i casi della vita richiedono, ma senza un minimo di certezze non credo si possa andare troppo lontano. E questo vale anche per lui e la sua presunta integrità.


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A me invece sembra che i giovani di oggi siano assai poco eterogenei e rappresentino ottimamente il vuoto cosmico ....


Può essere, non posso dire che non sia cosi. Tra l'altro in questo senso ci sono più fattori di rischio che nel passato.
Il mio pensiero probabilmente deriva dal fatto che sono portato a rilevare sempre tutti quei casi in cui certi giovani dimostrano una maturità senza tempo.

Forse dipende da quello che vogliamo vederci.


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> bè per come la vedo io, intanto fa meno male e non è cosa da poco...
> poi piano piano vedi le cose più chiaramente
> dai peso alle cose che reputi importanti
> e capisci molte più cose di te...
> ...


Senza dubbio. Però mi riferivo al fatto che se non rimuovi o risolvi determinati fattori scatenanti l'intervento del tempo resta relativo, anche troppo in certi casi.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Quello che intendo dire è: quattro anni fa, mi vedevo a fare con lei una famiglia. Quattro giorni fa, pure.
> Non voglio dire di non essere cambiato.
> *Ma se lei mi dice "quattro anni fa per me il nostro rapporto non era serio come adesso", io invece dico che era altrettanto serio per me già dall'inizio*.


Ma è proprio questo il punto : è evidente che il TUO sentire non era il SUO sentire.

Perché le vuoi togliere la liberta di aver avuto un "sentire" sul vostro rapporto diverso dal Tuo ?

La sua "insicurezza" all'epoca si è concretizzata in un tradimento ... ma quello è il passato e non lo puoi cambiare ... e nulla ti dice che la cosa possa ripetersi. 
Ora lei sta facendo delle considerazioni diverse sul vostro rapporto ... ora probabilmente il suo "sentire" è più vicino al tuo ... perché non darle una possibilità ?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> . Pensavo che oggigiorno si fosse pronti a capire il parere dell'altro prima di additare certe cose.


Infatti siamo a pagina ventordici. E credimi, sono stato un tenerone con te


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Twin, lo strano io lo vedo nella risposta di lei.
> O perlomeno, non conforme a quanto finora abbiamo visto in tanti tradimenti che sono passati per queste pagine.
> Ma se è anche vero che le persone possono avere reazioni diverse, di certo non  ritengo la sua la più frequente.
> O la ragazza ha introiettato dei valori molto forti che l'hanno portata ad avere sensi di colpa - ma questo cozza con fatto che abbia avuto una relazione in contrasto proprio con questi valori, a meno che per questa persona ci fosse un coinvolgimento molto più forte di quello che viene fatto intendere, oppure non ha questi valori, ma allora a quale motivazione possiamo collegare quel pianto dell'epoca?
> ...


Premessa: non ho la minima idea del perchè questa ragazza si sia comportata così, e non solo perchè non so se si è comportata così davvero o così sembra [MENTION=7291]GiovanniRossi[/MENTION], ma perchè anche se la descrizione del suo ragazzo è perfettissima la comprensione dei moventi, che non sono mai trasparenti a chi ne è agito, è tutt'altra cosa.
Però, a prima vista, la cosa che chiede la ragazza con la sua confessione è molto semplice: di essere presa e amata per quel che è, "nel bene e nel male", cioè vuole sposarsi sul serio e per intero perchè vuole amare ed essere amata sul serio e per intero. Non è una mossa furba perchè il desiderio di assoluto non è mai furbo. Poi può benissimo darsi che cerchi l'assoluto perchè il relativo la spaventa, per esempio che abbia paura di sposarsi per mille ragioni e che abbia escogitato a sua insaputa questa via per mandare in malora il matrimonio, più millemila altre possibilità che è ozioso enumerare perchè nessuno ha idea di quale sia la più vicina al vero, lei per prima.


----------



## francoff (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma è proprio questo il punto : è evidente che il TUO sentire non era il SUO sentire.
> 
> Perché le vuoi togliere la liberta di aver avuto un "sentire" sul vostro rapporto diverso dal Tuo ?
> 
> ...



non sei obbligato proprio per niente a darle un' altra possibilità......devi fare solo ciò che ti fa stare bene oggi e in prospettiva domani ....sia vedendoti con lei al tuo fianco sia vedendola al fianco di un altro....4 anni cambiano chiunque ma il punto è il tuo stare bene....prenditi il tempo che occorre non avere fretta e non pensare agli altri.....sono un tradito so perfettamente i tuoi stati d animo....la differenza è che la mia la scoprii con tradimento in progress.....la tua l ha confessato a tradimento ampiamente terminato.....fidati la tua, come la mia, alla fine se non proprio innamorarsi qualcosa di simile o almeno un affetto lo provano per l amante


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Leggi il post sopra dove mi spiego meglio.
> 
> È a prescindere, il concetto del "il tuo pensiero è retrogrado, il mio è progressista, quindi io sono cittadino e tu campagnolo" *fa tanto 1995*. Pensavo che oggigiorno si fosse pronti a capire il parere dell'altro prima di additare certe cose.


Curiosità : perché il 1995 ?


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> *non sei obbligato proprio per niente a darle un' altra possibilità*......devi fare solo ciò che ti fa stare bene oggi e in prospettiva domani ....sia vedendoti con lei al tuo fianco sia vedendola al fianco di un altro....4 anni cambiano chiunque ma il punto è il tuo stare bene....prenditi il tempo che occorre non avere fretta e non pensare agli altri.....


E dove avrei scritto che è obbligato a darle un'altra possibilità ?



francoff ha detto:


> *sono un tradito so perfettamente i tuoi stati d animo....la differenza è che la mia la scoprii con tradimento in progress.....la tua l ha confessato a tradimento ampiamente terminato..*...fidati la tua, come la mia, alla fine se non proprio innamorarsi qualcosa di simile o almeno un affetto lo provano per l amante


Io invece sono stato più fortunato ... ho vissuto entrambe le situazioni ... e darle un'altra possibilità l'ho sempre preso in considerazione ... inutilmente visto il risultato finale ... personalmente preferisco avere dei rimorsi per averlo fatto piuttosto che dei rimpianti per NON averci provato.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io NON sono una donna, ma sono l'unico qui dentro che legge in queste parole una violenza inaudita ed inaccettabile ??
> 
> *Qualcuno mi spiega perché una donna dovrebbe accettare (o accetta) di essere considerata una "proprietà privata" ??*
> 
> ...


Nessuno è una proprietà privata di nessun altro, se non è uno schiavo, ma l'amore (esclusivo) e il possesso (simbolico) fanno tutt'uno. Diceva Denis de Rougemont che l'amore (l'amore esclusivo) è un'invenzione della donna. E' qualcosa di più di una buona battuta, perchè effettivamente la sessualità maschile allo stato brado è poligama e predatoria, e l'invenzione dell'amore esclusivo, che data al medioevo (l'amor cortese), è un'invenzione tutta femminile. 
Ripeto: amore esclusivo = possesso simbolico esclusivo. Non è facile possedere simbolicamente qualcuna che va a letto con qualcun altro, ci vuole una capacità di sublimazione molto rara. Ce l'avevano i poeti stilnovisti, oggidì non mi pare ci sia la fila per il concorso.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma è proprio questo il punto : è evidente che il TUO sentire non era il SUO sentire.
> 
> Perché le vuoi togliere la liberta di aver avuto un "sentire" sul vostro rapporto diverso dal Tuo ?
> 
> ...


Infatti, l'idea è quella di darCI non solo darLE un'altra chance. 


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti siamo a pagina ventordici. E credimi, sono stato un tenerone con te


Ti ringrazio. Ma non ho capito. A parte che non condividi la nostra visione magari un po' possessiva del rapporto (che non condividi, anche se sono abbastanza convinto di si sedere stato frainteso)  a tuo giudizio, cosa avrei fatto di male? Perché sarei un troglodita? Cosa dovrei fare? 


kikko64 ha detto:


> Curiosità : perché il 1995 ?


Perché era su Windows 95 quando sulle chat IRC non contava il contenuto del messaggio, ma chi avesse il Nick più simpatico ed usasse il font più carino.
Scherzi a parte, anno a caso una ventina di anni fa.


----------



## arula (21 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Senza dubbio. Però mi riferivo al fatto che se non rimuovi o risolvi determinati fattori scatenanti l'intervento del tempo resta relativo, anche troppo in certi casi.


e come li rimuovi?

io che ho la memoria elefantiaca credo che in punto di morte (spero il più tardi possibile) ancora riuscirò ad avercela su
quello che spero e credo è che la cicatrice sarà là ma non tirerà più tanto se non quando piove come i vecchi con il callo meteopatico ^-^


PS a distanza di quasi un anno ancora alcune parole, nomi, canzoni, sinonimi, perfino suffissi, o tipi di capelli... mi turbano... rimozione direi impossibile... sopportazione data dal tempo accettabile


----------



## arula (21 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nessuno è una proprietà privata di nessun altro, se non è uno schiavo, ma l'amore (esclusivo) e il possesso (simbolico) fanno tutt'uno. Diceva Denis de Rougemont che l'amore (l'amore esclusivo) è un'invenzione della donna. E' qualcosa di più di una buona battuta, perchè effettivamente la sessualità maschile allo stato brado è poligama e predatoria, e l'invenzione dell'amore esclusivo, che data al medioevo (l'amor cortese), è un'invenzione tutta femminile.
> Ripeto: amore esclusivo = possesso simbolico esclusivo. Non è facile possedere simbolicamente qualcuna che va a letto con qualcun altro, ci vuole una capacità di sublimazione molto rara. Ce l'avevano i poeti stilnovisti, oggidì non mi pare ci sia la fila per il concorso.


mi ricordavo il romanticismo
prima solo i poracci si permettevano di amarsi e stare con uno solo
i ricchi si sposavano per interesse e avevano mille amanti (uomini e donne)
da dopo illuminismo venne fuori il romanticismo e la gente ha incominciato a sposarsi per amore come i poveri


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> . Ti ringrazio. Ma non ho capito. A parte che non condividi la nostra visione magari un po' possessiva del rapporto (che non condividi, anche se sono abbastanza convinto di si sedere stato frainteso)  a tuo giudizio, cosa avrei fatto di male? Perché sarei un troglodita? Cosa dovrei fare?


Ma fai un po' come ti pare, figurati se posso mettermi io a dirti cosa combinare della tua vita e la tua storia. Da come l'hai raccontata te, poteva pure finire in una risata, poi ognuno ha il carattere suo. 
Comunque sta roba di portare avanti un rapporto a distanza in cui non ci si vede per mesi pensando che nessuno dei due possa farti una scopata in giro perché si sente solo a me pare una follia.
Per cui per me lei è assolta con formula piena, ma io sono di parte.
 magari prima di provare a fare un bambino e formare una famiglia, però, darsi un po' di tempo. Anche perché non sono scelte da cui si torna indietro.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (21 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma fai un po' come ti pare, figurati se posso mettermi io a dirti cosa combinare della tua vita e la tua storia. Da come l'hai raccontata te, poteva pure finire in una risata, poi ognuno ha il carattere suo.
> Comunque sta roba di portare avanti un rapporto a distanza in cui non ci si vede per mesi pensando che nessuno dei due possa farti una scopata in giro perché si sente solo a me pare una follia.
> Per cui per me lei è assolta con formula piena, ma io sono di parte.
> magari prima di provare a fare un bambino e formare una famiglia, però, darsi un po' di tempo. Anche perché non sono scelte da cui si torna indietro.


Però ti sei perso dei pezzi, il tradimento è avvenuto quando ancora vivevamo nella stessa città, poi dopo un anno mi sono trasferito, poi siamo stati per due anni a distanza, ed adesso conviviamo da un anno.
Per il resto non è che voglio che tu mi dica che fare, ero solo curioso del cosa pensassi.
Sul resto d'accordo con te, tempo al tempo.


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> e come li rimuovi?
> 
> io che ho la memoria elefantiaca credo che in punto di morte (spero il più tardi possibile) ancora riuscirò ad avercela su
> quello che spero e credo è che la cicatrice sarà là ma non tirerà più tanto se non quando piove come i vecchi con il callo meteopatico ^-^
> ...


Direi normale, senza contare che un anno è anche poco. Quindi la tua scelta è stata di restare?


----------



## kikko64 (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Perché era su Windows 95 quando sulle chat IRC non contava il contenuto del messaggio, ma chi avesse il Nick più simpatico ed usasse il font più carino.
> Scherzi a parte, anno a caso una ventina di anni fa.


Strana metafora ... non ci sarei mai arrivato e sì che all'epoca lavoravo nell'informatica già da qualche anno ... 

Per la cronaca nel 95 è nata la mia prima figlia ...


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque sta roba di portare avanti un rapporto a distanza in cui non ci si vede per mesi pensando che nessuno dei due possa farti una scopata in giro perché si sente solo a me pare una follia.


Data l'età dei soggetti poi...



Arcistufo ha detto:


> magari prima di provare a fare un bambino e formare una famiglia, però, darsi un po' di tempo. Anche perché non sono scelte da cui si torna indietro.


Lui l'ha presa male, è evidente. E non mi sembra la persona che riuscirà a viversela tranquiilamente. @_GiovanniRossi_ non è un giudizio di valore, ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Però ti sei perso dei pezzi, il tradimento è avvenuto quando ancora vivevamo nella stessa città, poi dopo un anno mi sono trasferito, poi siamo stati per due anni a distanza, ed adesso conviviamo da un anno.
> Per il resto non è che voglio che tu mi dica che fare, ero solo curioso del cosa pensassi.
> Sul resto d'accordo con te, tempo al tempo.


Quello che penso senza conoscere le parti in causa è semplicemente che lei si sia fatta una scopata e che vivaddio dopo che è stata a letto solo con te mi sembra la reazione più sana del mondo. Però tieni presente che io tendo a essere particolarmente indulgente nei confronti chi tradisce chissà poi perché


----------



## GiovanniRossi (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Strana metafora ... non ci sarei mai arrivato e sì che all'epoca lavoravo nell'informatica già da qualche anno ...
> 
> Per la cronaca nel 95 è nata la mia prima figlia ...


Ma no, era solo per scegliere un anno a caso, nessuna metafora. Quella era una battuta. 


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello che penso senza conoscere le parti in causa è semplicemente che lei si sia fatta una scopata e che vivaddio dopo che è stata a letto solo con te mi sembra la reazione più sana del mondo. Però tieni presente che io tendo a essere particolarmente indulgente nei confronti chi tradisce chissà poi perché


Magari hai pure ragione. Ma una scopata ed una relazione di due mesi con varie scopate, sono davvero la stessa cosa?


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se parliamo di valori, per quanto in alcuni aspetti restino discutibili, quelli lasciati dal '68 (e non parlo solo del '68 italiano ma anche e soprattutto di quello francese, inglese, americano) sono stati di gran lunga i "migliori" degli ultimi 50 anni ... purtroppo sono anche stati dimenticati troppo velocemente


Rinnegati dalle stesse generazioni e hanno prodotto tutto questo "schifo"


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Rinnegati dalle stesse generazioni e hanno prodotto tutto questo "schifo"


In termini idealistici, purtroppo si. Volatilizzati. Ma d'altronde cosa c'era da aspettarsi, come in amore, parti di slancio e  non sai dove vai a finire. Non che tutto sia perduto, ma gli ideali vanno coltivati seriamente quando l'euforismo lascia il posto alla realtà. Non credo esistano ideali senza sacrificio.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> mi ricordavo il romanticismo
> prima solo i poracci si permettevano di amarsi e stare con uno solo
> i ricchi si sposavano per interesse e avevano mille amanti (uomini e donne)
> da dopo illuminismo venne fuori il romanticismo e la gente ha incominciato a sposarsi per amore come i poveri


Mi spiace deluderti, ma anche i poracci "si sposavano per interesse", cioè combinavano i matrimoni. Nelle società tradizionali, tutte, il matrimonio è anzitutto una istituzione con due scopi: figli, e trasmissione del patrimonio, che può essere anche un mestiere o un campo da coltivare. L'amore coniugale è un optional, sempre gradito naturalmente, e raro com'è raro oggi che i matrimoni non li combinano più le famiglie. Nel matrimonio tradizionale cioè patriarcale, il possesso della donna non è simbolico ma legale, ed è della massima importanza proprio perchè il marito vuole che i figli siano del suo sangue, e non gradisce le corna perchè gli fanno perdere la faccia. 
Qualcosa di simile all'amore romantico di cui tu parli, l'amore d'anima per intenderci, non nasce con il romanticismo o con l'amor cortese, è una possibilità permanente che si esprime in modi diversi a seconda della culture e delle civiltà, ma non si spegne mai perchè è un desiderio profondissimo della natura umana. 
C'è anche per esempio nell'Ellade antica, un bel paradigma del patriarcato, dove i rapporti tra uomo e donna sono ordinati così: la moglie si occupa della casa, dei figli e del patrimonio e sta nel gineceo; l'etera (=compagna) si ama nel senso moderno della parola (e non si sposa, la si mantiene), celeberrima l'Aspasia etera di Pericle; la prostituta, pornè, serve il bisogno sessuale nudo e crudo o il capriccio libertino.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dalla non è un cantante ma un consiglio


lo prendo per buono


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ma no, era solo per scegliere un anno a caso, nessuna metafora. Quella era una battuta.
> 
> Magari hai pure ragione. Ma una scopata ed una relazione di due mesi con varie scopate, sono davvero la stessa cosa?


Sì. Se avesse fatto una scopata e via non te l'avrebbe neanche confessato.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nessuno è una proprietà privata di nessun altro, se non è uno schiavo, ma l'amore (esclusivo) e il possesso (simbolico) fanno tutt'uno. Diceva Denis de Rougemont che l'amore (l'amore esclusivo) è un'invenzione della donna. E' qualcosa di più di una buona battuta, perchè effettivamente la sessualità maschile allo stato brado è poligama e predatoria, e l'invenzione dell'amore esclusivo, che data al medioevo (l'amor cortese), è un'invenzione tutta femminile.
> Ripeto: amore esclusivo = possesso simbolico esclusivo. Non è facile possedere simbolicamente qualcuna che va a letto con qualcun altro, ci vuole una capacità di sublimazione molto rara. Ce l'avevano i poeti stilnovisti, oggidì non mi pare ci sia la fila per il concorso.


Con la connaturata identificazione tra matrimonio monogamico e amore.


----------



## arula (21 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Direi normale, senza contare che un anno è anche poco. Quindi la tua scelta è stata di restare?


Yes in realta al max andava via lui... ci mancherebbe pure ihihihi


----------



## danny (21 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ma no, era solo per scegliere un anno a caso, nessuna metafora. Quella era una battuta.
> 
> Magari hai pure ragione. Ma una scopata ed una relazione di due mesi con varie scopate, sono davvero la stessa cosa?


I due mesi sono un termine di tempo ricorrente.
Quando scoprii che mia moglie stava iniziando a frequentare un'altra persona, lei diede proprio questo arco di tempo come quello durante il quale tutto sarebbe avvenuto, cercando di convincermi di un coinvolgimento limitato, per ridurre la gravità di quanto stava avvenendo.
Ovviamente in una fase successiva dovetti scoprire che i due mesi erano diventati due anni etc etc
Tu sai chi è questa persona con cui ha avuto questa storia? Sei certo che sia tutto finito 4 anni fa?
Io non darei eccessivo peso a una storia avvenuta in un arco di tempo che alla vostra età può essere considerato veramente molto distante.
Però è fondamentale essere certi che sia andata così come ha raccontato e non vi sia dell'altro.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (22 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I due mesi sono un termine di tempo ricorrente.
> Quando scoprii che mia moglie stava iniziando a frequentare un'altra persona, lei diede proprio questo arco di tempo come quello durante il quale tutto sarebbe avvenuto, cercando di convincermi di un coinvolgimento limitato, per ridurre la gravità di quanto stava avvenendo.
> Ovviamente in una fase successiva dovetti scoprire che i due mesi erano diventati due anni etc etc
> Tu sai chi è questa persona con cui ha avuto questa storia? Sei certo che sia tutto finito 4 anni fa?
> ...


Conosco l'altra persona. L'avrò visto di sfuggita qualche volta, poi il giorno in cui la mia ragazza si è laureata è stato il giorno in cui si è laureato anche lui, eravamo lì nella stessa stanza assieme ad altre 200 persone. C'era anche la sua ragazza, poverina. Ieri con la mia abbiamo parlato appunto di questo, ero curioso di come si fosse sentita il giorno che ha visto la sua ragazza. Ha detto che un po' le dispiaceva, ma non eccessivamente (non riesco a capire se è un bene o un male, penso molto di più la seconda), in quel giorno la cosa che più le metteva disagio era appunto che fossimo nella stessa stanza io e lui. Sinceramente non ci siamo nemmeno presentati e nemmeno cagati a striscio, quindi non so cosa la turbasse, ma erano passati solo sei mesi dal fattaccio quindi la sua ansia ci stava.
Da lì in poi magari si sono continuati a vedere all'università, ma a suo dire come qualsiasi altro compagno di università, ma da quando lei è andata in Erasmus e da quando ha iniziato a convivere con me, in tutto un anno e mezzo, è sicuro che non l'ha mai visto.

Io credo che ciò che lei mi dice sia tutto vero.
Perché che senso avrebbe vuotare il sacco a metà?
Ogni volta le dico "il danno è fatto, non trascurare niente, dimmi tutto", lei continua a sostenere che non ci sia veramente niente più da dire.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Conosco l'altra persona. L'avrò visto di sfuggita qualche volta, poi il giorno in cui la mia ragazza si è laureata è stato il giorno in cui si è laureato anche lui, eravamo lì nella stessa stanza assieme ad altre 200 persone. C'era anche la sua ragazza, poverina. Ieri con la mia abbiamo parlato appunto di questo, ero curioso di come si fosse sentita il giorno che ha visto la sua ragazza. Ha detto che un po' le dispiaceva, ma non eccessivamente (non riesco a capire se è un bene o un male, penso molto di più la seconda), in quel giorno la cosa che più le metteva disagio era appunto che fossimo nella stessa stanza io e lui. Sinceramente non ci siamo nemmeno presentati e nemmeno cagati a striscio, quindi non so cosa la turbasse, ma erano passati solo sei mesi dal fattaccio quindi la sua ansia ci stava.
> Da lì in poi magari si sono continuati a vedere all'università, ma a suo dire come qualsiasi altro compagno di università, ma da quando lei è andata in Erasmus e da quando ha iniziato a convivere con me, in tutto un anno e mezzo, è sicuro che non l'ha mai visto.
> 
> Io credo che ciò che lei mi dice sia tutto vero.
> ...


E' da un po' che io mi chiedo invece il senso di vuotare il sacco adesso, per una relazione di scarsa durata, senza conseguenze percepibili sulla vostra relazione attuale, per un qualcosa di cui tu saresti rimasto ignaro a vita.
Sì, certo, ci siamo dati delle risposte prima.
Il senso di colpa, palesato dal pianto di lei all'epoca e da quello attuale, un senso di colpa dettato da una sua spiccata considerazione sulla positività della fedeltà, che però non le è bastata per essere fedele, la volontà di trasparenza a cui la spinge una relazione con te che ha preso una piega diversa rispetto a quella cui lei pensava quattro anni fa,
quando tu credevi in una relazione esclusiva mentre lei divideva i suoi interessi tra due persone.
E' statistico che una parte, a volte importante del tradimento, sia celata da chi tradisce
Si dice quello che si ritiene possa essere più accettabile, si tralascia quello che si ritiene più pesante da caricare sulle spalle del partner.
Ma in questo caso, in cui tutto poteva restare relegato ai suoi ricordi di 4 anni fa, il periodo a cui lei riconduce tutta la storia, lei poteva evitare anche di accennare a qualcosa che sarebbe comunque restato segreto.
Oppure poteva dirtelo tra qualche anno, magari dopo il matrimonio, più furbescamente. O ancora poteva pure edulcorare la storia come spesso capita limando sulla parte sessuale, limitandosi ad accennare a qualche bacio. Invece ti ha detto tutto, ti ha raccontato di una storia con del sesso durata due mesi, ti ha raccontato del suo imbarazzo a sapervi nella stessa stanza...
Perché?
Perché adesso, poi?
Potrebbe avere voluto metterti alla prova, per esempio.
Scatenare la tua gelosia o aumentare il tuo interesse. 
Farti partecipe di alcuni suoi dubbi sulla vostra relazione, o di qualcosa di lei che tu non riesci a percepire, oppure...
Tu cosa pensi?


----------



## GiovanniRossi (22 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' da un po' che io mi chiedo invece il senso di vuotare il sacco adesso, per una relazione di scarsa durata, senza conseguenze percepibili sulla vostra relazione attuale, per un qualcosa di cui tu saresti rimasto ignaro a vita.
> Sì, certo, ci siamo dati delle risposte prima.
> Il senso di colpa, palesato dal pianto di lei all'epoca e da quello attuale, un senso di colpa dettato da una sua spiccata considerazione sulla positività della fedeltà, che però non le è bastata per essere fedele, la volontà di trasparenza a cui la spinge una relazione con te che ha preso una piega diversa rispetto a quella cui lei pensava quattro anni fa,
> quando tu credevi in una relazione esclusiva mentre lei divideva i suoi interessi tra due persone.
> ...


Io penso che la sua ingenuità sia genuina.
Più che penso, mi sono lasciato convincere.
Credo veramente che lei si sia sentita adesso prossima al matrimonio (gliel'ho chiesto, credeva che stessi per propormi), e che questo abbia creato in lei un rigurgito di onestà. Sostiene di non avermelo voluto dire dopo sposati perché voleva che io sposassi la vera lei e non chi io credevo che fosse, e voleva darci la possibilità di affrontare la questione liberi dai vincoli del matrimonio o della famiglia.
Ha detto che in questi quattro anni aveva piano piano dimenticato, e che però con il diventare serio della nostra relazione fosse tutto tornato su e desiderasse dirmelo.

Può essere che è una prova, come dici tu. Un desiderio di creare una relazione stabile che non si blocchi sul dare tutto per scontato.
Non lo escludo.
La cosa strana è che non se ne rende nemmeno lei conto.
Io credo che lei sul serio non stia giocando, credo che veramente si stia comportando senza celare niente ed in piena onestà. Se c'è qualche gioco dietro, non se ne rende conto nemmeno lei.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> lei continua a sostenere che non ci sia veramente niente più da dire.


 dammi retta, smetti di chiedere, negoziate un cessate-il-fuoco detto in chiaro, e guardate avanti se vuole guardare avanti, altrimenti lasciatevi. Inutile scavare, come la metti la metti è peggio. Lo so che è il momento meno opportuno per dirti una cosa del genere, ma le persone per funzionare hanno bisogno di segreti. Nessuno è mai totalmente trasparente, magari in pratica non ti tradisce mai nessuno ti rivela mai totalmente sensazioni, emozioni e trasporti. Mettile in chiaro magari che sta cosa del tradimento è roba sua, è solo sua, e non farla diventare qualcosa di condiviso.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' da un po' che io mi chiedo invece il senso di vuotare il sacco adesso, per una relazione di scarsa durata, senza conseguenze percepibili sulla vostra relazione attuale, per un qualcosa di cui tu saresti rimasto ignaro a vita.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Che vuole farsi lasciare. O spera di dare uno scossone alla storia. Ma 90 e 10 sulla prima.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> dammi retta, smetti di chiedere, negoziate un cessate-il-fuoco detto in chiaro, e guardate avanti se vuole guardare avanti, altrimenti lasciatevi. Inutile scavare, come la metti la metti è peggio. Lo so che è il momento meno opportuno per dirti una cosa del genere, *ma le persone per funzionare hanno bisogno di segreti*. Nessuno è mai totalmente trasparente, magari in pratica non ti tradisce mai nessuno ti rivela mai totalmente sensazioni, emozioni e trasporti. Mettile in chiaro magari che sta cosa del tradimento è roba sua, è solo sua, e non farla diventare qualcosa di condiviso.




Vero.
Ma dovrebbero rimanere tali, appunto.
Nel momento in cui sveli un segreto, io credo si debba anche cercare di capire perché.
Forse Giovanni ha ragione nel suo avere fiducia in lei e nel suo desiderio di sincerità e io spero sia così, spero che per lei non ci siano dubbi sulla relazione con lui, però io approfondirei cercando le ragioni del tradimento anche nella loro relazione, capire cosa non ha funzionato. Giusto perché non accada nuovamente in un futuro.


----------



## Diletta (22 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Magari hai pure ragione. Ma una scopata ed una relazione di due mesi con varie scopate, sono davvero la stessa cosa?


E' evidente che non sia la stessa cosa, anzi è diversissima.

Ti chiedo questo: a te dà più tormento il fattore sessuale o sentimentale (o pseudo tale?).
Intendo dire il fatto che lei abbia avuto un qualche coinvolgimento nei confronti di quella persona, perché sappiamo, e poi l'ha confermato anche lei, che c'è stata una attrazione e un interesse.
Ripercorrere con la mente quel periodo rivedendo voi insieme felici e sapendo ora che nel suo cuore probabilmente non ci albergavi solo tu...   
Secondo me, questo è il vero dolore per chi ama, dolore che però si può curare fino a guarigione e in questo lei ha un ruolo fondamentale.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che vuole farsi lasciare. *O spera di dare uno scossone alla storia*. Ma 90 e 10 sulla prima.


La seconda per me.


----------



## Diletta (22 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Io penso che la sua ingenuità sia genuina.
> Più che penso, mi sono lasciato convincere.
> Credo veramente che lei si sia sentita adesso prossima al matrimonio (gliel'ho chiesto, credeva che stessi per propormi), e che questo abbia creato in lei un rigurgito di onestà. *Sostiene di non avermelo voluto dire dopo sposati perché voleva che io sposassi la vera lei e non chi io credevo che fosse, e voleva darci la possibilità di affrontare la questione liberi dai vincoli del matrimonio o della famiglia.*
> Ha detto che in questi quattro anni aveva piano piano dimenticato, e che però con il diventare serio della nostra relazione fosse tutto tornato su e desiderasse dirmelo.
> ...


Se è davvero così, la tua ragazza ha tutta la mia stima e dovrebbe avere anche la tua perché è davvero una bella persona.
E io credo che sia così! 

Essere onesti fino a rischiare di perdere tutto (perché il rischio c'era e c'è) è una rarità assoluta per i nostri tempi in cui impera l'egoismo e dove chi è onesto e sincero viene identificato automaticamente come uno stolto, per usare un eufemismo (ma i veri coglioni sono quelli che danno questo giudizio). 
Ce ne fossero di persone come lei!  
Abbine cura come di una gemma preziosa.


----------



## Diletta (22 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma dovrebbero rimanere tali, appunto.
> Nel momento in cui sveli un segreto, io credo si debba anche cercare di capire perché.
> Forse Giovanni ha ragione nel suo avere fiducia in lei e nel suo desiderio di sincerità e io spero sia così, spero che per lei non ci siano dubbi sulla relazione con lui, però io approfondirei cercando le ragioni del tradimento anche nella loro relazione,* capire cosa non ha funzionato*. Giusto perché non accada nuovamente in un futuro.


E cos'è che non ti è chiaro?
Una sola relazione, un solo uomo, qualche dubbio che arriva nel mentre fa capolino quell'altro che la occhia e si interessa a lei. Situazioni contingenti che si intrecciano al vissuto...cose che capitano ai vivi!

Non capisco perché ti auguri che lei ora non abbia dubbi sulla relazione con lui: se è riuscita a svelarsi così non credo che avrebbe remore a comunicargli altro.


----------



## Diletta (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> dammi retta, smetti di chiedere, negoziate un cessate-il-fuoco detto in chiaro, e guardate avanti se vuole guardare avanti, altrimenti lasciatevi. Inutile scavare, come la metti la metti è peggio. Lo so che è il momento meno opportuno per dirti una cosa del genere, ma le persone per funzionare hanno bisogno di segreti. *Nessuno è mai totalmente trasparente, magari in pratica non ti tradisce mai nessuno ti rivela mai totalmente sensazioni, emozioni e trasporti. Mettile in chiaro magari che sta cosa del tradimento è roba sua, è solo sua*, e non farla diventare qualcosa di condiviso.


E ci mancherebbe pure: sai che carico di lavoro emotivo per il depositario di tutte le rivelazioni interiori?!
Apprezzo il tuo tentativo di mettere il tradimento nel calderone del mondo interiore di una persona, tentativo che però falisce clamorosamente perché non c'entra proprio nulla in quanto è azione e non pensiero.

Che poi sta cosa del tradimento che sia roba "vostra" fa acqua da tutte le parti...ma è anche ovvio che la portiate avanti.
Con scarso successo però


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> E cos'è che non ti è chiaro?
> Una sola relazione, un solo uomo, qualche dubbio che arriva nel mentre fa capolino quell'altro che la occhia e si interessa a lei. Situazioni contingenti che si intrecciano al vissuto...*cose che capitano ai vivi*!
> 
> Non capisco perché ti auguri che lei ora non abbia dubbi sulla relazione con lui: s*e è riuscita a svelarsi così* non credo che avrebbe remore a comunicargli altro.


La tua è una posizione di totale fiducia, al limite del fatalismo.
Io di fiducia ne ho, sulla base della mia esperienza e dalla conoscenza di altre, meno.
Guarda, non mi turba il tradimento, ma non riesco a contestualizzare del tutto questo rigurgito di sincerità.
Tu dici che si è svelata: per me questo è solo l'inizio di qualcosa che deve portare a ridefinire il loro rapporto di coppia.
Io da quel che ho letto temo sia andata così: lei si mette con Giovanni, che non la convince del tutto per ragioni che Giovanni dovrebbe in tutta sincerità arrivare a comprendere. Incontra Tizio, che le fa sangue, magari anche più di Giovanni, ma per motivi che anche qui andrebbero compresi, lei non opera una scelta ma mantiene tutti e due per un periodo che lei assicura essere solo di due mesi.
Dopo questa relazione  il rapporto con Giovanni va in crisi: è Giovanni che lo puntualizza, che dice di essere stato tradito nel momento in cui tutto andava bene, non dopo. E io qui ho dei dubbi, temo che la relazione con Tizio sia continuata durante il loro periodo di crisi, dovuta questa anche alla presenza dell'altro e dalle difficoltà di lei a fare una scelta.
Scelta che inevitabilmente  c'è stata in una fase successiva. 
Il ricordo dell'altro però c'è ancora, ed è molto vivo. Ed è subentrato alla richiesta di matrimonio da parte di Giovanni.
Escludendo ovviamente che si siano sentiti di recente, altro elemento che potrebbe avere scatenato l'intera vicenda, ma questo è più difficile da appurare.
Io vedo lei ancora molto confusa e ancora legata a una storia *finita ma non risolta*.
Mentre noto in Giovanni - ma credo sia ancora l'effetto dello shock dovuto al venire a conoscenza della cosa - la volontà di chiudere velocemente senza porsi troppi interrogativi la questione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Io penso che la sua ingenuità sia genuina.
> Più che penso, mi sono lasciato convincere.
> Credo veramente che lei si sia sentita adesso prossima al matrimonio (gliel'ho chiesto, credeva che stessi per propormi), e che questo abbia creato in lei un rigurgito di onestà. *Sostiene di non avermelo voluto dire dopo sposati perché voleva che io sposassi la vera lei* e non chi io credevo che fosse, e voleva darci la possibilità di affrontare la questione liberi dai vincoli del matrimonio o della famiglia.
> *Ha detto che in questi quattro anni aveva piano piano dimenticato, e che però con il diventare serio della nostra relazione fosse tutto tornato su e desiderasse dirmelo.
> ...


penso lei si fosse invaghita di questo compagno di università. Probabilmente per varie ragioni è rimasta una storia di sesso senza seguito, più da parte di lui.
Realizzato questo lei ha fatto fatica anche a dimenticare questa avventura.
La confessione mi lascia sempre perplessa, sapere la vera lei......cioè che tu potresti essere stato il ripiego perchè l'altro l'ha rifiutata? O che confessando un domani potrebbe ripresentarsi il problema , ma tu sei a conoscenza di questi possibili cedimenti.
Per favore per il sottolineato, togliti le fette di salame dagli occhi.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> penso lei si fosse invaghita di questo compagno di università. Probabilmente per varie ragioni è rimasta una storia di sesso *senza seguito, più da parte di lui*.
> Realizzato questo lei ha fatto fatica anche a dimenticare questa avventura.
> La confessione mi lascia sempre perplessa, sapere la vera lei......cioè che *tu potresti essere stato il ripiego perchè l'altro l'ha rifiutata*? O che confessando un domani potrebbe ripresentarsi il problema , ma tu sei a conoscenza di questi possibili cedimenti.
> Per favore per il sottolineato, togliti le fette di salame dagli occhi.


Mi sa che ci hai visto giusto...


----------



## insane (22 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tu potresti essere stato il ripiego perchè l'altro l'ha rifiutata?


Quoto 
 [MENTION=7291]GiovanniRossi[/MENTION] secondo me continuare a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto con lei non ti permette di vedere le cose con lucidita'. 
Ti consiglierei seriamente di valutare di trovarti (anzi, farle trovare..) una sistemazione alternativa e temporanea per qualche mese e provare a riscoprirvi di nuovo un pezzo alla volta


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma dovrebbero rimanere tali, appunto.
> Nel momento in cui sveli un segreto, io credo si debba anche cercare di capire perché.
> Forse Giovanni ha ragione nel suo avere fiducia in lei e nel suo desiderio di sincerità e io spero sia così, spero che per lei non ci siano dubbi sulla relazione con lui, però io approfondirei cercando le ragioni del tradimento anche nella loro relazione, capire cosa non ha funzionato. Giusto perché non accada nuovamente in un futuro.


Spesso la pelle chiacchiera più delle corde vocali


danny ha detto:


> La seconda per me.


Apriremo le scommesse


Diletta ha detto:


> E ci mancherebbe pure: sai che carico di lavoro emotivo per il depositario di tutte le rivelazioni interiori?!
> Apprezzo il tuo tentativo di mettere il tradimento nel calderone del mondo interiore di una persona, tentativo che però falisce clamorosamente perché non c'entra proprio nulla in quanto è azione e non pensiero.
> 
> Che poi sta cosa del tradimento che sia roba "vostra" fa acqua da tutte le parti...ma è anche ovvio che la portiate avanti.
> Con scarso successo però


Come no, infatti il tradimento notoriamente è qualcosa che  col mondo interiore della persona non c'entra niente. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Infatti i traditi normalmente stanno male anche per anni strutturando traumi che in confronto un frontale con un tir fa meno danni, non perché sentono messi in discussione a livello profondo ma perché pensano soltanto al pistolino e alla patatina legittimi dentro qualcuno di illegittimo, altrettanto ovviamente, se io mi scopo una di 15 anni di meno è solo per la chiappa soda, non perché ho fame di futuro. Chiaro :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## GiovanniRossi (22 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La tua è una posizione di totale fiducia, al limite del fatalismo.
> Io di fiducia ne ho, sulla base della mia esperienza e dalla conoscenza di altre, meno.
> Guarda, non mi turba il tradimento, ma non riesco a contestualizzare del tutto questo rigurgito di sincerità.
> Tu dici che si è svelata: per me questo è solo l'inizio di qualcosa che deve portare a ridefinire il loro rapporto di coppia.
> ...


Mi piace la parte in grassetto, è effettivamente qualcosa su cui credo che dovremmo riflettere. Grazie. 


danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che ci hai visto giusto...


Lei mi ha detto che è stata lei a chiudere, ma che anche lui era conscio fosse la scelta giusta (non era fidanzato ma già frequentava la sua attuale ragazza). Grazie per dirmi questo, effettivamente anche questo è qualcosa su cui discutere con attenzione. 


insane ha detto:


> Quoto
> [MENTION=7291]GiovanniRossi[/MENTION] secondo me continuare a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto con lei non ti permette di vedere le cose con lucidita'.
> Ti consiglierei seriamente di valutare di trovarti (anzi, farle trovare..) una sistemazione alternativa e temporanea per qualche mese e provare a riscoprirvi di nuovo un pezzo alla volta


Ti ringrazio per il consiglio, ma al momento non la vedo una scelta percorribile. Per svariate ragioni. Penso sia meglio tagliarsi i momenti personali durante il giorno o il finesettimana.


----------



## JON (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> dammi retta, smetti di chiedere, negoziate un cessate-il-fuoco detto in chiaro, e guardate avanti se vuole guardare avanti, altrimenti lasciatevi. Inutile scavare, come la metti la metti è peggio. Lo so che è il momento meno opportuno per dirti una cosa del genere, ma le persone per funzionare hanno bisogno di segreti. Nessuno è mai totalmente trasparente, magari in pratica non ti tradisce mai nessuno ti rivela mai totalmente sensazioni, emozioni e trasporti. Mettile in chiaro magari che sta cosa del tradimento è roba sua, è solo sua, e non farla diventare qualcosa di condiviso.


Infatti, archiviare o lasciare.
Fatti i conti con la realtà, la prima possibilità richiede, oltre l'accettazione, un patto reciproco. La seconda va da se.


----------



## kikko64 (22 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se è davvero così, la tua ragazza ha tutta la mia stima e dovrebbe avere anche la tua perché è davvero una bella persona.
> E io credo che sia così!
> 
> Essere onesti fino a rischiare di perdere tutto (perché il rischio c'era e c'è) è una rarità assoluta per i nostri tempi in cui impera l'egoismo e dove chi è onesto e sincero viene identificato automaticamente come uno stolto, per usare un eufemismo (ma i veri coglioni sono quelli che danno questo giudizio).
> ...


Concordo con Diletta ... dopo quello che Giovanni ha raccontato, Lei mi appare come una persona onesta, sincera e trasparente ... e da quando la sincerità e l'onestà sono delle colpe ?

Il voler continuare "scavare" nei particolari di Giovanni non aggiunge nulla a ciò che è successo e sembra quasi un modo per cercare di "sporcare" l'immagine di lei che invece dovrebbe apparire limpida e pulita. 

Io sono convinto che la ragazza ami veramente Giovanni ... e molto.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A me invece sembra che i giovani di oggi siano assai poco eterogenei e rappresentino ottimamente il vuoto cosmico ....


Kikko i giovani d'oggi sono i vostri figli e crescono con i valori e la mentalità che ogni genitore da, direttamente o indirettamente. Se ci sono problemi vuol dire che qualcosa non ha funzionato nella vostra idea sassantottina che tu tanto sbandieri. Ovviamente quelle idee  ha fatto molte cose positive ma altrettanto negative.


----------



## JON (22 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Concordo con Diletta ... dopo quello che Giovanni ha raccontato, Lei mi appare come una persona onesta, sincera e trasparente ... e da quando la sincerità e l'onestà sono delle colpe ?
> 
> Il voler continuare "scavare" nei particolari di Giovanni non aggiunge nulla a ciò che è successo e sembra quasi un modo per cercare di "sporcare" l'immagine di lei che invece dovrebbe apparire limpida e pulita.
> 
> Io sono convinto che la ragazza ami veramente Giovanni ... e molto.


Io credo che per Giovanni tutto lo sbattimento sia funzionale alla necessità di certezze per il futuro.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (22 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Io credo che per Giovanni tutto lo sbattimento sia funzionale alla necessità di certezze per il futuro.


Esatto. Oltre a cercare di capire come poter ritrovare me stesso.


----------



## kikko64 (22 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Io credo che per Giovanni tutto lo sbattimento sia funzionale alla necessità di *certezze* per il *futuro*.


"certezze" e "futuro" nella stessa frase sono una evidente contraddizione in termini ...


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> "certezze" e "futuro" nella stessa frase sono una evidente contraddizione in termini ...


Kikko, tu sposeresti una donna che potrebbe avere ancora in mente un'altra persona?
Le certezze devi averle ora, nel presente. 
Il futuro dipende anche dalle scelte che fai adesso.
Se una fidanzata ti butta lì un'informazione che ti destabilizza, la cosa peggiore da fare è archiviarla come passato.
Lei questa cosa te l'ha detta nel presente quando cominciava a programmare il futuro.


----------



## JON (22 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Esatto. Oltre a cercare di capire come poter ritrovare me stesso.


Beh, come ti diceva Arcistufo per ritrovare te stesso l'unica strada percorribile sarebbe quella di non arrovellarti con i pensieri e tirarti fuori dal pantano mentale che si crea in questi casi. Dipende dal tuo carattere, si tratta comunque di uno sforzo difficilissimo da attuare e portare a termine.

Anche in questo caso nuove certezze e sicurezze potrebbero fare molto. Ed è proprio qui che non capisco il senso di tutto questo, cioè della rivelazione. Lei poteva archiviare il tutto facendo i conti solo con se stessa e la sua coscienza e allo stesso tempo garantirti il futuro a cui tu aspiravi e al quale si è resa conto, anche se solo ultimamente, di aderire.

Voglio dire, come mi chiedevo sin dall'inizio, com'è possibile che lei non si renda conto delle dinamiche tra cause ed effetti applicati a questo contesto? Possibile che non si sia fatta due conti prima di illuminarti? A chi o cosa serve tutto questo?

Domande che all'apparenza sembrano scontate e sulle quali si è discusso molto finora, se non fosse che per me si traducono tutte in una sola, ossia, siamo sicuri della capacità di questa ragazza di rendersi conto degli effetti di quello che fa? Visto che al futuro di primo acchito non ci pensava minimamente, ora, quali sarebbero i presupposti per avventurarsi?


----------



## JON (22 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> "certezze" e "futuro" nella stessa frase sono una evidente contraddizione in termini ...


In realtà avrei preferito dire "illusioni". Penso che tu sappia benissimo cosa voglia dire, ma resta sempre la buona fede. Insomma di qualcosa di concreto ce n'è sempre bisogno.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che la ragazza ami veramente Giovanni ... e molto.


Mah!


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

Strano come alcune idee che ho espreso giorni fa venivano attaccate ed ora le vedo riproposte.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Strano come alcune idee che ho espreso giorni fa venivano attaccate ed ora le vedo riproposte.


Sì ma ancora non mi hai detto se ti piace il cazzo


----------



## insane (22 Settembre 2017)

Continuo a pensare che un pentimento che arriva dopo 4 anni, proprio durante un periodo di convivenza con prospettive matrimoniali sia un azione tattica. 

Credo poco che una persona si svegli coi sensi di colpa dopo 4 anni. Se sei onesto duri poco, un annetto al massimo, poi esplodi. Se sei capace di nascondere, lo fai ad oltranza. Alle illuminazioni divine dopo tutto quel tempo credo poco.

Credo che lei voglia dire qualcosa di abbastanza chiaro, dev'essere Giovanni pero' a capirlo (e ripeto, non continuando a conviverci assieme)


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che un pentimento che arriva dopo 4 anni, proprio durante un periodo di convivenza con prospettive matrimoniali sia un azione tattica.


 noi vediamo la cosa da un punto di vista limitato, però secondo me è così.


----------



## JON (22 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che un pentimento che arriva dopo 4 anni, proprio durante un periodo di convivenza con prospettive matrimoniali sia un azione tattica.
> 
> Credo poco che una persona si svegli coi sensi di colpa dopo 4 anni. Se sei onesto duri poco, un annetto al massimo, poi esplodi. Se sei capace di nascondere, lo fai ad oltranza. Alle illuminazioni divine dopo tutto quel tempo credo poco.
> 
> Credo che lei voglia dire qualcosa di abbastanza chiaro, dev'essere Giovanni pero' a capirlo (e ripeto, non continuando a conviverci assieme)


Alla faccia della tattica! Spero che, se abbia qualcosa da comunicare, sia qualcosa di veramente illuminante. Cosi chiudiamo pure il forum.


----------



## kikko64 (22 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *Kikko, tu sposeresti una donna che potrebbe avere ancora in mente un'altra persona?*
> Le certezze devi averle ora, nel presente.
> Il futuro dipende anche dalle scelte che fai adesso.
> Se una fidanzata ti butta lì un'informazione che ti destabilizza, la cosa peggiore da fare è archiviarla come passato.
> Lei questa cosa te l'ha detta nel presente quando cominciava a programmare il futuro.


Con me caschi male ... io l'ho fatto ... e la mia situazione, prima del matrimonio, era anche molto simile a quella di Giovanni (se non identica) ...

Con il senno di poi dovrei dire che ho sbagliato ... ed invece no ... sono ancora convinto di aver fatto la cosa giusta e rifarei tutto daccapo ...


----------



## insane (22 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Alla faccia della tattica! Spero che, se abbia qualcosa da comunicare, sia qualcosa di veramente illuminante. Cosi chiudiamo pure il forum.


Tattica: 
-omissis-
Linea di condotta adottata in funzione del raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi
-omissis-

Dai, e' evidente che da qualche parte lei vuole arrivare. Non metti a repentaglio tutto se, anche inconsciamente, non sai gia' quale vorresti fosse il risultato.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Alla faccia della tattica! Spero che, se abbia qualcosa da comunicare, sia qualcosa di veramente illuminante. Cosi chiudiamo pure il forum.


 ti ripeto, secondo me vuole farsi lasciare.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma ancora non mi hai detto se ti piace il cazzo


Continui a chiedermelo. Sei talmente gay che hai deciso di farmi la proposta di sesso qui davanti a tutti? Bel modo per comunicare la tua frociagine al mondo. Ora sarai più tranquillo e soddisfatto di esserti liberato di questo peso enorme. Mi dispiace comunicartelo ma io sono ancora vecchia scuola. Ora sei libero di cercare un altro uomo che ti possa sfondare l'ano come piace a te.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Tattica:
> -omissis-
> Linea di condotta adottata in funzione del raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi
> -omissis-
> ...


 ma nessuno ha pensato che se loro hanno scritto di essere pronti a formare una famiglia in realtà vuol dire che stanno pensando al matrimonio e figli? Di fronte a tale prospettiva a 1000 mila chilometri da casa magari un attacco di panico che fa fare cose idiote ci sta tutto.
Quindi ricapitolando la tesi finale di Arci è:
Ipotesi A: lei ha avuto il momento del coglione causa cambio di vita e conseguente compressione dello spazio vitale e quindi si è fatta scappare sta cosa perché le è andato in pappa il cervello.
Ipotesi B: lei è un'astuta figlia di puttana che vuole farsi lasciare e quindi sta stressando rapporto per avere la scusa di tornarsene a casa perché non ne può più di starsene all'estero ( e, non so chi conosce qualche expat ma è dura).
Soluzione ad entrambi i problemi. Lasciarsi oppure metterla incinta. Così si rincoglionisce appresso al bambino ed è molto più facile da gestire.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Con me caschi male ... io l'ho fatto ... e la mia situazione, prima del matrimonio, era anche molto simile a quella di Giovanni (se non identica) ...
> 
> Con il senno di poi dovrei dire che ho sbagliato ... ed invece no ... sono ancora convinto di aver fatto la cosa giusta e rifarei tutto daccapo ...


Scusami ma ti vedo masochista. Quando si hanno dei segnali bisogna valutarli bene e confermi la regola che chi salta il fosso una volta continua a rifarlo per altri 1000 motivi. Questo senza nulla togliere  al fatto che ammiro il coraggio che hai avuto e che continui ad avere.


----------



## JON (22 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Dai, e' evidente che da qualche parte lei vuole arrivare. Non metti a repentaglio tutto se, anche inconsciamente, non sai gia' quale vorresti fosse il risultato.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> ti ripeto, secondo me vuole farsi lasciare.


Ma io sarei pure d'accordo, anche perché non potrebbero esserci altri motivi.

Eppure, pur essendo questa una eventualità plausibile, non mi pare che ci siano elementi sufficienti per stabilirlo. Anche su di lei, non è che traspaia un atteggiamento particolare.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Continui a chiedermelo. Sei talmente gay che hai deciso di farmi la proposta di sesso qui davanti a tutti? Bel modo per comunicare la tua frociagine al mondo. Ora sarai più tranquillo e soddisfatto di esserti liberato di questo peso enorme. Mi dispiace comunicartelo ma io sono ancora vecchia scuola. Ora sei libero di cercare un altro uomo che ti possa sfondare l'ano come piace a te.


Quinta volta che eviti la domanda girandoci intorno, ormai è praticamente una certezza. Se non ti piace manifestamente sei sicuramente criptogay. A me piacerebbe un sacco essere gay ma purtroppo sono lesbica. Infatti lecco la patata divinamente. Ma roba che le faccio squirtare senza mani. Secondo me quella che ti ha scaricato ha trovato uno tipo me. Anzi ne sono quasi certo. :rotfl:
Detto questo la domanda non è poi così peregrina. Dato che sei tornato per fare pappappero le mie idee sono state sostenute. Hai presente quegli interventi che non tolgono e non aggiungono nulla la discussione ma servono soltanto a far fare la figura del rincoglionito a chi li fa? Ecco, una cosa del genere. E comunque da oggi tu sei il Criptogay


Spoiler


----------



## insane (22 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Eppure, pur essendo questa una eventualità plausibile, non mi pare che ci siano elementi sufficienti per stabilirlo. Anche su di lei, non è che traspaia un atteggiamento particolare.


Questo e' vero, solo Giovanni puo' saperlo. Pero' rimanendo sotto lo stesso tetto rischia di farsi rincoglionire da lei e di prendere decisioni che, avesse qualche mese di tempo per riflettere in pace, potrebbero essere diverse e, forse, migliori (per lui, il benessere di lei che vada a farsi fottere)


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io sarei pure d'accordo, anche perché non potrebbero esserci altri motivi.
> 
> Eppure, pur essendo questa una eventualità plausibile, non mi pare che ci siano elementi sufficienti per stabilirlo. Anche su di lei, non è che traspaia un atteggiamento particolare.


Mi sto dicendo che la assolviamo per non aver provato sufficientemente la tesi dell'accusa?


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma nessuno ha pensato che se loro hanno scritto di essere pronti a formare una famiglia in realtà vuol dire che stanno pensando al matrimonio e figli? Di fronte a tale prospettiva a 1000 mila chilometri da casa magari un attacco di panico che fa fare cose idiote ci sta tutto.
> Quindi ricapitolando la tesi finale di Arci è:
> Ipotesi A: lei ha avuto il momento del coglione causa cambio di vita e conseguente compressione dello spazio vitale e quindi si è fatta scappare sta cosa perché le è andato in pappa il cervello.
> Ipotesi B: lei è un'astuta figlia di puttana che vuole farsi lasciare e quindi sta stressando rapporto per avere la scusa di tornarsene a casa perché non ne può più di starsene all'estero ( e, non so chi conosce qualche expat ma è dura).
> Soluzione ad entrambi i problemi. Lasciarsi oppure metterla incinta. Così si rincoglionisce appresso al bambino ed è molto più facile da gestire.


E poi con lo stress del bambino avrà un altra bella scusa per tradirlo e lui sarà bello che rovinato. Penso che abbiamo analizzato ogni possibile punto di vista della sua vicenda, alcuni attacchi che ha ricevito mi sono sembrati eccessivi e fuori luogra spetta solo a lui. Prenditi molto tempo come quasi tutti ti consiglano, non escludere un allontanamento temporaneo. Vederla sempre non giova per nulla. Non sarà semplice.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E poi con lo stress del bambino avrà un altra bella scusa per tradirlo e lui sarà bello che rovinato. Penso che abbiamo analizzato ogni possibile punto di vista della sua vicenda, alcuni attacchi che ha ricevito mi sono sembrati eccessivi e fuori luogra spetta solo a lui. Prenditi molto tempo come quasi tutti ti consiglano, non escludere un allontanamento temporaneo. Vederla sempre non giova per nulla. Non sarà semplice.


 i figli sono di entrambi. Se faccio un bambino con una donna quello è mio figlio, già il fatto che stai pensando al bambino come scusa per le corna ti qualifica male. Poi dimmi che sono io che ce l'ho con te :rotfl:
Comunque considerando che lei ha avuto solo lui secondo me un ragazzino di cui occuparsi stando da soli all'estero non è un'idea del cazzo. sempre che lei non sia già incinta


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quinta volta che eviti la domanda girandoci intorno, ormai è praticamente una certezza. Se non ti piace manifestamente sei sicuramente criptogay. A me piacerebbe un sacco essere gay ma purtroppo sono lesbica. Infatti lecco la patata divinamente. Ma roba che le faccio squirtare senza mani. Secondo me quella che ti ha scaricato ha trovato uno tipo me. Anzi ne sono quasi certo. :rotfl:
> Detto questo la domanda non è poi così peregrina. Dato che sei tornato per fare pappappero le mie idee sono state sostenute. Hai presente quegli interventi che non tolgono e non aggiungono nulla la discussione ma servono soltanto a far fare la figura del rincoglionito a chi li fa? Ecco, una cosa del genere. E comunque da oggi tu sei il Criptogay
> 
> 
> ...


A me sembra di averti ampiamente risposto. Non ho nulla in contrario che tu sia gay o lesbica. Vai e divertiti. Hai la mia approvazione.


----------



## JON (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi sto dicendo che la assolviamo per non aver provato sufficientemente la tesi dell'accusa?


No, è un pezzo che mi sto facendo domande "sull'infermità mentale". Perché tutta questa astuzia non ce la vedo.


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Con la connaturata identificazione tra matrimonio monogamico e amore.


Certo. Per capire meglio, però, bisogna distinguere tra il piano sociale e il piano simbolico. 
Sul piano sociale, l'identificazione tra matrimonio monogamico e amore deriva da due potenti fattori culturali, l'azione di incivilimento e raffinamento (e controllo, naturalmente) esercitata nei secoli della Chiesa sulle culture signorili pagane da essa integrate, che nell'ambito culturale interessato dalla cultura greco-romana conoscono, prima del cristianesimo, soltanto l'affetto coniugale (da Penelope agli stoici) basato sulla custodia della continuità della stirpe, la trasmissione del patrimonio e la lealtà reciproca, l'amore-passione (come malattia temutissima: pòthos, desiderio insaziabile, Catullo e Lesbia) e la sessualità per così dire brada, nel suo aspetto tipicamente maschile di predazione poligamica; e più di recente, la reazione romantica contro l' aridità illuministica (con le sue tendenze sadiane), e contro l'economicismo della società borghese al suo apogeo, che non casualmente vede anche un recupero della religione.
Sul piano simbolico, il matrimonio ("Si sposarono e vissero per sempre felici e contenti", chiusa paradigmatica delle fiabe) è il simbolo per antonomasia di un desiderio e di una possibilità connaturate all'uomo, vale a dire la congiunzione mistica tra il lato maschile e il lato femminile dell'anima, attraverso la quale il processo di individuazione scarta le scorie dell'Io e fa sbocciare il Sè. La corrente culturale che manifesta questa possibilità della natura umana è profondissima e di durata plurimillenaria, dal mito dell'androgino che ci racconta Platone al neoplatonismo rinascimentale, in particolare l'alchimia, con le sue "nozze mistiche".
Tra piano sociale e piano simbolico ci sono, naturalmente, rapporti importanti, ma non di causazione reciproca diretta. 
Tutto lo spiegone precedente per dire che il desiderio o l'ideale di un matrimonio monogamico d'amore, per quanto si realizzi molto di rado (come d'altronde si realizza molto di rado un processo di individuazione compiuto e ben riuscito) non è semplicemente il riflesso di valori o etiche imposte dall'esterno. Può esser questo (più di frequente in passato) ma è anche la manifestazione di una dimensione permanente dell'anima umana.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo. Per capire meglio, però, bisogna distinguere tra il piano sociale e il piano simbolico.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Punto fondamentale di disaccordo tra noi due.
Per me il fatto che si realizzi di rado, cioè che sia l'eccezione che conferma la regola, dimostra esattamente il contrario di quello che dici tu. La dimensione permanente dell'anima umana è la progettualità, non per forza le forme canoniche di realizzazione della progettualità stessa


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Io penso che la sua ingenuità sia genuina.
> Più che penso, mi sono lasciato convincere.
> Credo veramente che lei si sia sentita adesso prossima al matrimonio (gliel'ho chiesto, credeva che stessi per propormi), e che questo abbia creato in lei un rigurgito di onestà. *Sostiene di non avermelo voluto dire dopo sposati perché voleva che io sposassi la vera lei e non chi io credevo che fosse*, e voleva darci la possibilità di affrontare la questione liberi dai vincoli del matrimonio o della famiglia.
> Ha detto che in questi quattro anni aveva piano piano dimenticato, e che però con il diventare serio della nostra relazione fosse tutto tornato su e desiderasse dirmelo.
> ...


Te lo ha detto con le parole che ho evidenziato in grassetto? Se è così, ho l'impressione che tu stia interpretando correttamente il comportamento della tua ragazza.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Te lo ha detto con le parole che ho evidenziato in grassetto? Se è così, ho l'impressione che tu stia interpretando correttamente il comportamento della tua ragazza.


Panico da altare :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Hai la mia approvazione


 la mia invece dovrai sudartela. Siamo molto, molto lontani


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> i figli sono di entrambi. Se faccio un bambino con una donna quello è mio figlio, già il fatto che stai pensando al bambino come scusa per le corna ti qualifica male. Poi dimmi che sono io che ce l'ho con te :rotfl:
> Comunque considerando che lei ha avuto solo lui secondo me un ragazzino di cui occuparsi stando da soli all'estero non è un'idea del cazzo. sempre che lei non sia già incinta


Lo stress da figli è una bella scusa che molti traditori usano. Quello che intendo dire è che meglio valutare bene se creare una famiglia con lei visto cos'è successo e come sta gestendo la situazione. Ti sembra normale che lei pianga dopo 4 anni???? C'è  altro molto altro dietro. Ora non ha vincoli dopo sono cazzi amari e chi si separa lo sa benissimo.


----------



## JON (22 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo. Per capire meglio, però, bisogna distinguere tra il piano sociale e il piano simbolico.
> Sul piano sociale, l'identificazione tra matrimonio monogamico e amore deriva da due potenti fattori culturali, l'azione di incivilimento e raffinamento (e controllo, naturalmente) esercitata nei secoli della Chiesa sulle culture signorili pagane da essa integrate, che nell'ambito culturale interessato dalla cultura greco-romana conoscono, prima del cristianesimo, soltanto l'affetto coniugale (da Penelope agli stoici) basato sulla custodia della continuità della stirpe, la trasmissione del patrimonio e la lealtà reciproca, l'amore-passione (come malattia temutissima: pòthos, desiderio insaziabile, Catullo e Lesbia) e la sessualità per così dire brada, nel suo aspetto tipicamente maschile di predazione poligamica; e più di recente, la reazione romantica contro l' aridità illuministica (con le sue tendenze sadiane), e contro l'economicismo della società borghese al suo apogeo, che non casualmente vede anche un recupero della religione.
> Sul piano simbolico, il matrimonio ("Si sposarono e vissero per sempre felici e contenti", chiusa paradigmatica delle fiabe) è il simbolo per antonomasia di un desiderio e di una possibilità connaturate all'uomo, vale a dire la congiunzione mistica tra il lato maschile e il lato femminile dell'anima, attraverso la quale il processo di individuazione scarta le scorie dell'Io e fa sbocciare il Sè. La corrente culturale che manifesta questa possibilità della natura umana è profondissima e di durata plurimillenaria, dal mito dell'androgino che ci racconta Platone al neoplatonismo rinascimentale, in particolare l'alchimia, con le sue "nozze mistiche".
> Tra piano sociale e piano simbolico ci sono, naturalmente, rapporti importanti, ma non di causazione reciproca diretta.
> Tutto lo spiegone precedente per dire che il desiderio o l'ideale di un matrimonio monogamico d'amore, per quanto si realizzi molto di rado (come d'altronde si realizza molto di rado un processo di individuazione compiuto e ben riuscito) non è semplicemente il riflesso di valori o etiche imposte dall'esterno. *Può esser questo (più di frequente in passato) ma è anche la manifestazione di una dimensione permanente dell'anima umana.*


A parte tutti i possibili condizionamenti esterni delle istituzioni, credo sia piuttosto l'ultima che hai detto.
Senza considerare che forse pure le istituzioni stesse si sono regolate di loro conseguenza su tutto questo.

Sinceramente tutta questa manipolazione sulla monogamia io non ce la vedo. Anche perché, alla fine della giostra, chi mi vieterebbe di farmela con tutte le donne che voglio? E poi, quale sarebbe il succo di tutto questo, la poligamia?

No grazie, di mogli ne basta e avanza una sola, che è già troppo.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Questo e' vero, solo Giovanni puo' saperlo. Pero' rimanendo sotto lo stesso tetto rischia di farsi rincoglionire da lei e di prendere decisioni che, avesse qualche mese di tempo per riflettere in pace, potrebbero essere diverse e, forse, migliori (per lui, il benessere di lei che vada a farsi fottere)


Esatto. Quoto.


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Punto fondamentale di disaccordo tra noi due.
> Per me il fatto che si realizzi di rado, cioè che sia l'eccezione che conferma la regola, dimostra esattamente il contrario di quello che dici tu. La dimensione permanente dell'anima umana è la progettualità, non per forza le forme canoniche di realizzazione della progettualità stessa


La "Metafisica" di Aristotele inizia così: "Tutti gli uomini per natura tendono al sapere."
Se lo intendi come virtualità o possibilità della natura umana o anima che dir si voglia, è verissimo. Se lo intendi come rilevazione empirica di un fatto, bastano due chiacchiere con i conoscenti per farti dire, a ragione, che è falsissimo.
Le "forme canoniche", come tu le chiami, hanno due aspetti: uno, istituzionale, l'altro, simbolico. L'uno non esiste senza l'altro. Non esistono istituzioni senza simboli, per esempio senza simboli linguistici (padre, madre, figlio, matrimonio, patrimonio, re, suddito, patria, eccetera, sono simboli linguistici, senza di essi non esistono, per esempio, il diritto positivo e gli Stati, le nazioni, etc.). Senza istituzioni che manifestano i simboli in forma visibile, e quindi anche sul piano sociale, economico, politico, i simbolinon possono divenire attuali, percepibili, operanti. 
Quando la forma istituzionale o culturale di un simbolo si logora, il simbolo cessa di parlarci, o si fa udire con voce fioca, perchè simbolo significa "ciò che mette insieme, ciò che congiunge" (nella Grecia antica, il simbolo era un coccio spezzato in due, che veniva usato, per esempio tra due stirpi amiche che risiedevano lontane, come documento di riconoscimento: il visitatore esibiva il suo pezzo di coccio, che combaciando esattamente con il pezzo di coccio del visitato certificava l'esistenza di un antico legame d'amicizia). 
Ma la realtà interiore di quel che il simbolo manifesta visibilmente non cessa di esistere, almeno virtualmente, come possibilità, quando il simbolo si logora e le istituzioni culturali che lo manifestano sul piano sociale decadono. Non cessa di esistere, (e spesso si manifesta come malattia mentale).
Per farla molto corta: l'anima o la natura umana è identica in tutti gli uomini, come virtualità. E' diversa, diversissima, come attualità, perchè per infiniti motivi non tutti riescono (anzi, molto pochi), a svilupparne le potenzialità.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Lo stress da figli è una bella scusa che molti traditori usano.


Si. Maschi. Etero di solito. Strano ti sfugga.


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Panico da altare :rotfl:


Forse sì, è una delle possibilità (ce n'è un miliardo).


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si. Maschi. Etero di solito. Strano ti sfugga.


Se ne sei convinto tu allora va bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> La "Metafisica" di Aristotele inizia così: "Tutti gli uomini per natura tendono al sapere."
> Se lo intendi come virtualità o possibilità della natura umana o anima che dir si voglia, è verissimo. Se lo intendi come rilevazione empirica di un fatto, bastano due chiacchiere con i conoscenti per farti dire, a ragione, che è falsissimo.
> Le "forme canoniche", come tu le chiami, hanno due aspetti: uno, istituzionale, l'altro, simbolico. L'uno non esiste senza l'altro. Non esistono istituzioni senza simboli, per esempio senza simboli linguistici (padre, madre, figlio, matrimonio, patrimonio, re, suddito, patria, eccetera, sono simboli linguistici, senza di essi non esistono, per esempio, il diritto positivo e gli Stati, le nazioni, etc.). Senza istituzioni che manifestano i simboli in forma visibile, e quindi anche sul piano sociale, economico, politico, i simbolinon possono divenire attuali, percepibili, operanti.
> Quando la forma istituzionale o culturale di un simbolo si logora, il simbolo cessa di parlarci, o si fa udire con voce fioca, perchè simbolo significa "ciò che mette insieme, ciò che congiunge" (nella Grecia antica, il simbolo era un coccio spezzato in due, che veniva usato, per esempio tra due stirpi amiche che risiedevano lontane, come documento di riconoscimento: il visitatore esibiva il suo pezzo di coccio, che combaciando esattamente con il pezzo di coccio del visitato certificava l'esistenza di un antico legame d'amicizia).
> ...


Lascia perdere Aristotele, che se non era per lui Galileo non avrebbe mai abiurato. E comunque vorrei ricordarti che per Aristotele le donne non tendevano al sapere ma gli uomini si. Comunque le teorie sull'uomo come essere progettuale a livello scientifico sono diciamo di qualche anno più tardi.
Detto questo non esistono puntelli nella realtà fattuale a ciò che dici tu. Semplicemente per come la vedo io tu stai sposando una teoria che é superimposta in senso filosofico alla realtà fenomenica, cercando di farla coincidere con la realtà fenomenica in puro stile classico.
Io mi rifaccio molto più alle teorie un pelo più recenti dell'antropologia culturale, visto che con tutto l'amore del mondo che uno può avere per i classici, la presunzione che greci e latini avessero già detto tutto è un po' troppo anche per me.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Se ne sei convinto tu allora va bene.


 Già te l'ho detto, per te la strada è lunga e in salita. Hai tanta zavorra di cui liberarti prima di poter spiccare il volo. Ma io ti aiuterò. Con la giusta severità perché sei un caso quasi disperato, ma io ti aiuterò. Devi esserne contento ti ho proprio preso a cuore :rotfl:


Spoiler



Perché mi ricordi tanto tanto un crostaceo che si è cancellato di recente perché non reggeva il confronto con me ed è scappato piangendo sull'altro forum


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se io mi scopo una di 15 anni di meno è solo per la chiappa soda, non perché ho fame di futuro. Chiaro :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Puoi spiegare meglio ?


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Con me caschi male ... io l'ho fatto ... e la mia situazione, prima del matrimonio, era anche molto simile a quella di Giovanni (se non identica) ...
> 
> Con il senno di poi dovrei dire che ho sbagliato ... ed invece no ... sono ancora convinto di aver fatto la cosa giusta e rifarei tutto daccapo ...


Io invece ero dall'altra parte.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Forse sì, è una delle possibilità (ce n'è un miliardo).


Un miliardo no. noi abbiamo un punto di vista abbastanza limitato sulla faccenda. Le opzioni sono poche per quello che possiamo arrivare a investigare noi


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Puoi spiegare meglio ?


Mica è difficile, se uno tradisce solo per il sesso sarebbe infinitamente più facile affittarsi qualcuno che lo faccia di mestiere. E che secondo me ad alti livelli lo fa pure meglio del più appassionato degli amanti. Comunque la scopata per la scopata è una cosa del momento. Viversi il momento è qualcosa di difficilissimo da trovare in giro. Molto difficilmente ho trovato un tradimento che si circoscrivesse ad una scopata.
Anzi per la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori che conosco si tratta di una manovra tesa a riappropriarsi di se stessi. Riappropriarsi di quell'immagine di noi che è sbiadita in una storia troppo a lungo portata avanti, ma che ormai costa troppo disfare, oppure non siamo sicuri di voler disfare, oppure ancora i rapporti di affetto col tradito sono talmente forti da non voler rompere a prescindere. Poi ci sono i figli ma quello è tutto un discorso a parte.
 quello che i traditi in base alla mia esperienza non riescono a capire proprio mai è che la partita del tradimento non si gioca sulla scelta tra il compagno tradito e l'amante. La partita del tradimento, tranne casi patologici e comunque per la mia esperienza assolutamente residuali, si gioca tra la scelta del me stesso trasformato all'interno della relazione, contro un me stesso giocato su un terreno nuovo in cui in qualche modo mi torna indietro una immagine riflessa che sento più genuina. Quelle che si scopano il sottoscritto normalmente non se lo scopano perché il marito non la scopa più, quelle che scopano con il sottoscritto normalmente se lo scopano perché io le guardo come il marito non le guardava da anni e quindi quello che si scopano è la loro immagine riflessa in me. Non so se mi sono capito da solo.


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mica è difficile, se uno tradisce solo per il sesso sarebbe infinitamente più facile affittarsi qualcuno che lo faccia di mestiere. E che secondo me ad alti livelli lo fa pure meglio del più appassionato degli amanti. Comunque la scopata per la scopata è una cosa del momento. Viversi il momento è qualcosa di difficilissimo da trovare in giro. Molto difficilmente ho trovato un tradimento che si circoscrivesse ad una scopata.
> Anzi per la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori che conosco si tratta di una manovra tesa a riappropriarsi di se stessi. Riappropriarsi di quell'immagine di noi che è sbiadita in una storia troppo a lungo portata avanti, ma che ormai costa troppo disfare, oppure non siamo sicuri di voler disfare, oppure ancora i rapporti di affetto col tradito sono talmente forti da non voler rompere a prescindere. Poi ci sono i figli ma quello è tutto un discorso a parte.
> quello che i traditi in base alla mia esperienza non riescono a capire proprio mai è che la partita del tradimento non si gioca sulla scelta tra il compagno tradito e l'amante. La partita del tradimento, tranne casi patologici e comunque per la mia esperienza assolutamente residuali, si gioca tra la scelta del me stesso trasformato all'interno della relazione, contro un me stesso giocato su un terreno nuovo in cui in qualche modo mi torna indietro una immagine riflessa che sento più genuina. Quelle che si scopano il sottoscritto normalmente non se lo scopano perché il marito non la scopa più, quelle che scopano con il sottoscritto normalmente se lo scopano perché io le guardo come il marito non le guardava da anni e quindi quello che si scopano è la loro immagine riflessa in me. Non so se mi sono capito da solo.


Chiarissimo.
Quoto.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> quello che i traditi in base alla mia esperienza non riescono a capire proprio mai è che la partita del tradimento non si gioca sulla scelta tra il compagno tradito e l'amante


...diciamo che al tradito poco gli fotte del ricerca di 'genuinità' del traditore...


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lascia perdere Aristotele, che se non era per lui Galileo non avrebbe mai abiurato. E comunque vorrei ricordarti che per Aristotele le donne non tendevano al sapere ma gli uomini si. Comunque le teorie sull'uomo come essere progettuale a livello scientifico sono diciamo di qualche anno più tardi.
> Detto questo non esistono puntelli nella realtà fattuale a ciò che dici tu. Semplicemente per come la vedo io tu stai sposando una teoria che é superimposta in senso filosofico alla realtà fenomenica, cercando di farla coincidere con la realtà fenomenica in puro stile classico.
> Io mi rifaccio molto più alle teorie un pelo più recenti dell'antropologia culturale, visto che con tutto l'amore del mondo che uno può avere per i classici, la presunzione che greci e latini avessero già detto tutto è un po' troppo anche per me.


Aristotele con l'abiura di Galileo per la verità non c'entra niente. Il punto in questione era: "chi ha il diritto di affermare che qualcosa è Vero con la maiuscola?" e siccome Galileo al contrario di Copernico affermava che la sua era la Verità, e non un'ipotesi scientifica, la Chiesa che della Verità con la maiuscola voleva detenere il monopolio l'ha inquisito; paradossalmente, dal pdv di un epistemologo moderno ha ragione Bellarmino e non Galileo, perchè le scienze moderne della natura sono scienze appunto fenomeniche, non scienze delle "sostanze", nel lessico di Aristotele, e forniscono solo ipotesi, esattezze e certezze, non Verità, che è concetto religioso o filosofico e non scientifico. 
Il punto importante è questo: che la realtà interiore, cioè come è fatta l'anima delle persone, non è "fenomenica". Si manifesta, sì, ma non basta quel che ne appare per capire come è fatta, cosa che mi renderebbe assai più facile ma anche assai meno interessante il lavoro. L'antropologia culturale, che è utilissima, studia appunto le manifestazioni esteriori della natura umana, come le scienze dure studiano i fenomeni e non le cose in sè: come funzionano e non che cosa sono. Ci sono anche scuole di pensiero psicologico che studiano (e curano) così la psiche, come sai, esempio chiaro i comportamentisti. Hanno il loro perchè ma non è il mio perchè.


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un miliardo no. noi abbiamo un punto di vista abbastanza limitato sulla faccenda. Le opzioni sono poche per quello che possiamo arrivare a investigare noi



Sì, certo. Infatti così, dall'esterno, è rigorosamente impossibile conoscere le motivazioni reali della ragazza, che molto probabilmente non sono trasparenti neanche a lei. Ci si prova, ma è un tirare a indovinare, piuttosto divertente.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Molto difficilmente ho trovato un tradimento che si circoscrivesse ad una scopata


Una o più d'una e poco altro a contorno (spesso creato artificialmente per nobilitare il pre e il post). Ne ho parecchi di esempi.


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anzi per la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori che conosco si tratta di una manovra tesa a riappropriarsi di se stessi. Riappropriarsi di quell'immagine di noi che è sbiadita in una storia troppo a lungo portata avanti, ma che ormai costa troppo disfare, oppure non siamo sicuri di voler disfare, oppure ancora i rapporti di affetto col tradito sono talmente forti da non voler rompere a prescindere. Poi ci sono i figli ma quello è tutto un discorso a parte.


Questo vale a mio avviso più per le donne che tradiscono.


----------



## arula (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ...
> Anzi per la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori che conosco si tratta di una manovra tesa a riappropriarsi di se stessi. Riappropriarsi di quell'immagine di noi che è sbiadita in una storia troppo a lungo portata avanti, ma che ormai costa troppo disfare, oppure non siamo sicuri di voler disfare, oppure ancora i rapporti di affetto col tradito sono talmente forti da non voler rompere a prescindere. Poi ci sono i figli ma quello è tutto un discorso a parte.
> quello che i traditi in base alla mia esperienza non riescono a capire proprio mai è che la partita del tradimento non si gioca sulla scelta tra il compagno tradito e l'amante. La partita del tradimento, tranne casi patologici e comunque per la mia esperienza assolutamente residuali, si gioca tra la scelta del me stesso trasformato all'interno della relazione, contro un me stesso giocato su un terreno nuovo in cui in qualche modo mi torna indietro una immagine riflessa che sento più genuina. Quelle che si scopano il sottoscritto normalmente non se lo scopano perché il marito non la scopa più, quelle che scopano con il sottoscritto normalmente se lo scopano perché io le guardo come il marito non le guardava da anni e quindi quello che si scopano è la loro immagine riflessa in me. Non so se mi sono capito da solo.


Pensavo fosse solo l'occasione che fa l'uomo ladro, la voglia della caccia, il mistero e la cosa nascosta...

certo il piacere di essere piaciuti a qualcuno senza pensare che è solo perchè non ci vogliamo più bene noi...
perchè non abbiamo coltivato il nostro rapporto, tolto le foglie cadute e pulito quelle malate....
sostanzialmente pigrizia allo stato puro è molto più facile provare con il nuovo che mettere ordine a casa...

il giardino lasciato andare allo stato brado mentre ce ne è uno vicino pulito e sistemano pronto ad essere devastato....


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Infatti così, dall'esterno, è rigorosamente impossibile conoscere le motivazioni reali della ragazza, che molto probabilmente non sono trasparenti neanche a lei. Ci si prova, ma *è un tirare a indovinare*, piuttosto divertente.


Assolutamente sì.
Ma anche se la conoscessimo, non sarebbe molto diverso.
Anch'io con mia moglie ho tirato ad indovinare e ancora adesso posso dire di non avere la certezza assoluta sulle motivazioni di alcuni suoi comportamenti.
E posso anche sospettare che la certezza non l'abbia neppure lei.
Si discute in termini probabilistici.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sempre che lei non sia già incinta


Non lo è,  questa è l'unica certezza che abbiamo adesso 


danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Ma anche se la conoscessimo, non sarebbe molto diverso.
> Anch'io con mia moglie ho tirato ad indovinare e ancora adesso posso dire di non avere la certezza assoluta sulle motivazioni di alcuni suoi comportamenti.
> E posso anche sospettare che la certezza non l'abbia neppure lei.
> Si discute in termini probabilistici.


Si, e devo dire che aiuta. Ogni singolo vostro messaggio aiuta. Sono davvero molto contento di aver trovato questo forum per sfogarmi.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Ma anche se la conoscessimo, non sarebbe molto diverso.
> Anch'io con mia moglie ho tirato ad indovinare e ancora adesso posso dire di non avere la certezza assoluta sulle motivazioni di alcuni suoi comportamenti.
> E posso anche sospettare che la certezza non l'abbia neppure lei.
> Si discute in termini probabilistici.


Cosa porta a proseguire un matrimonio ed un progetto di vita in comune con tutti questi dubbi? Non è una critica, ma solo comprendere alcuni meccanismi. In una coppia non dovrebbero esistere incertezze, su questioni così importanti.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E poi con lo stress del bambino avrà un altra bella scusa per tradirlo e lui sarà bello che rovinato. Penso che abbiamo analizzato ogni possibile punto di vista della sua vicenda, alcuni attacchi che ha ricevito mi sono sembrati eccessivi e fuori luogra spetta solo a lui. Prenditi molto tempo come quasi tutti ti consiglano, non escludere un allontanamento temporaneo. Vederla sempre non giova per nulla. Non sarà semplice.


Allora tutti quelli che hanno figli so cornuti ??

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Cosa porta a proseguire un matrimonio ed un progetto di vita in comune con tutti questi dubbi? Non è una critica, ma solo comprendere alcuni meccanismi. I*n una coppia non dovrebbero esistere incertezze*, su questioni così importanti.


Io allo stato attuale posso dire di conoscere lei (ma anche me) meglio di qualche anno fa.
Anni fa avevo meno dubbi e troppe certezze.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Allora tutti quelli che hanno figli so cornuti ??
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma possibile che non si riesce a comprendere in che contesto io stia parlando?


----------



## oriente70 (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma possibile che non si riesce a comprendere in che contesto io stia parlando?


No 


Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ok argomento meglio. Stiamo parlando di una coppia dove a quanto ci racconta Giovanni, lei lo ha tradito in un momento dove non esisteva nessuna crisi. Si è discusso per pagine che lei era troppo giovane, ha avuto un solo uomo ecc...
Domani la scusante saranno i figli, la vita monotona, il lavoro,la casa  ed altre motivazioni che una vita di coppia di anni comporta. Se Giovanni non le fa capire cosa ha combinato tra qualche anno si ritroverà allo stesso punto come viene confermato anche da altre testimonianze scritte poco sopra.


----------



## francoff (22 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La tua è una posizione di totale fiducia, al limite del fatalismo.
> Io di fiducia ne ho, sulla base della mia esperienza e dalla conoscenza di altre, meno.
> Guarda, non mi turba il tradimento, ma non riesco a contestualizzare del tutto questo rigurgito di sincerità.
> Tu dici che si è svelata: per me questo è solo l'inizio di qualcosa che deve portare a ridefinire il loro rapporto di coppia.
> ...



Concordo pienamente con te


----------



## oriente70 (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ok argomento meglio. Stiamo parlando di una coppia dove a quanto ci racconta Giovanni, lei lo ha tradito in un momento dove non esisteva nessuna crisi. Si è discusso per pagine che lei era troppo giovane, ha avuto un solo uomo ecc...
> Domani la scusante saranno i figli, la vita monotona, il lavoro,la casa  ed altre motivazioni che una vita di coppia di anni comporta. Se Giovanni non le fa capire cosa ha combinato tra qualche anno si ritroverà allo stesso punto come viene confermato anche da altre testimonianze scritte poco sopra.


Lei sa esattamente cosa ha fatto è in 4anni ha calcolato le possibili conseguenze.
Sicuramente nella confessione ha omesso o minimizzato alcune  cose che solo lei è l'altro conoscono.
Giovanni deve accettare se continuare a fidarsi o no. Io per conto mio una pausa di riflessione me la prenderei.
Come lei si è preso un periodo di svago con l'altro ....


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mica è difficile, se uno tradisce solo per il sesso sarebbe infinitamente più facile affittarsi qualcuno che lo faccia di mestiere. E che secondo me ad alti livelli lo fa pure meglio del più appassionato degli amanti. Comunque la scopata per la scopata è una cosa del momento. Viversi il momento è qualcosa di difficilissimo da trovare in giro. Molto difficilmente ho trovato un tradimento che si circoscrivesse ad una scopata.
> Anzi per la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori che conosco si tratta di una manovra tesa a riappropriarsi di se stessi. Riappropriarsi di quell'immagine di noi che è sbiadita in una storia troppo a lungo portata avanti, ma che ormai costa troppo disfare, oppure non siamo sicuri di voler disfare, oppure ancora i rapporti di affetto col tradito sono talmente forti da non voler rompere a prescindere. Poi ci sono i figli ma quello è tutto un discorso a parte.
> quello che i traditi in base alla mia esperienza non riescono a capire proprio mai è che la partita del tradimento non si gioca sulla scelta tra il compagno tradito e l'amante. La partita del tradimento, tranne casi patologici e comunque per la mia esperienza assolutamente residuali, si gioca tra la scelta del me stesso trasformato all'interno della relazione, contro un me stesso giocato su un terreno nuovo in cui in qualche modo mi torna indietro una immagine riflessa che sento più genuina. Quelle che si scopano il sottoscritto normalmente non se lo scopano perché il marito non la scopa più, quelle che scopano con il sottoscritto normalmente se lo scopano perché io le guardo come il marito non le guardava da anni e quindi quello che si scopano è la loro immagine riflessa in me. Non so se mi sono capito da solo.


:up:


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lei sa esattamente cosa ha fatto è in 4anni ha calcolato le possibili conseguenze.
> Sicuramente nella confessione ha omesso o minimizzato alcune  cose che solo lei è l'altro conoscono.
> Giovanni deve accettare se continuare a fidarsi o no. Io per conto mio una pausa di riflessione me la prenderei.
> Come lei si è preso un periodo di svago con l'altro ....


Che lei abbia compreso cos'ha combinato  e la portata dei danni che un tradimento porta con se non ne sono convinto. Condivido il resto.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Settembre 2017)

Ecco la trama : lei stravede per l'altro dopo un po' voleva di + è l'altro si mette con un altra , che pugnalata ... Torna a casa ferita e ripiega su Giovanni. Ora o a confessato per liberarsi la coscienza e cercare il perdono. O per fare in modo che Gio la molli .


----------



## GiovanniRossi (22 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ecco la trama : lei stravede per l'altro dopo un po' voleva di + è l'altro si mette con un altra , che pugnalata ... Torna a casa ferita e ripiega su Giovanni. Ora o a confessato per liberarsi la coscienza e cercare il perdono. O per fare in modo che Gio la molli .


Ahahahah grazie per questa visione. Non inverosimile, tra l'altro. Direi che adesso so su cosa pensare durante il finesettimana.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ecco la trama : lei stravede per l'altro dopo un po' voleva di + è l'altro si mette con un altra , che pugnalata ... Torna a casa ferita e ripiega su Giovanni. Ora o a confessato per liberarsi la coscienza e cercare il perdono. O per fare in modo che Gio la molli .


Perfetto per quanto mi riguarda. Le sue lacrime dopo 4 anni indicano che lei ha ancora un legame con  ex amante anche solo emotivo. Magari lui si è rifatto vivo e lei chiede aiuto a Giovanni. Tutte tesi già scritte,  l'ho ribadito per completare il tuo riassunto


----------



## GiovanniRossi (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perfetto per quanto mi riguarda. Le sue lacrime dopo 4 anni indicano che lei ha ancora un legame con  ex amante anche solo emotivo. Magari lui si è rifatto vivo e lei chiede aiuto a Giovanni. Tutte tesi già scritte,  l'ho ribadito per completare il tuo riassunto


Questo invece lo trovo inverosimile. Cioè non posso credere ad un legame con un amante di due mesi ancora vivo dopo 4 anni.
Non per la mi ragazza, ma proprio in generale.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Questo invece lo trovo inverosimile. Cioè non posso credere ad un legame con un amante di due mesi ancora vivo dopo 4 anni.
> Non per la mi ragazza, ma proprio in generale.


Dipende tutto da quello che hanno vissuto ed i sentimenti provati.


----------



## kikko64 (22 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ecco la trama : lei stravede per l'altro dopo un po' voleva di + è l'altro si mette con un altra , che pugnalata ... Torna a casa ferita e ripiega su Giovanni. Ora o a confessato per liberarsi la coscienza e cercare il perdono. O per fare in modo che Gio la molli .


Sembra la trama di una telenovela o di un libro della collana "Delly" che mia sorella leggeva alle medie ... quasi 50 anni fa !!


----------



## patroclo (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Cosa porta a proseguire un matrimonio ed un progetto di vita in comune con tutti questi dubbi? Non è una critica, ma solo comprendere alcuni meccanismi. In una coppia non dovrebbero esistere incertezze, su questioni così importanti.


...quello che ho imparato dagli ultimi anni di vita ( ...anche leggendo questo forum) è che le certezze non esistono.... e prova a guardarlo positavamente....mettiti nell'ottica che chi ha troppe certezze normalmente si adagia, e non voglio dire stare all'erta per le corna ma fare di tutto per mantenere vivo un rapporto............


----------



## insane (22 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> mettiti nell'ottica che chi ha troppe certezze normalmente si adagia, e non voglio dire stare all'erta per le corna ma fare di tutto per mantenere vivo un rapporto............


Quoto, la consapevolezza che ti arriva dopo la scoperta e' una rinascita


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...quello che ho imparato dagli ultimi anni di vita ( ...anche leggendo questo forum) è che le certezze non esistono.... e prova a guardarlo positavamente....mettiti nell'ottica che chi ha troppe certezze normalmente si adagia, e non voglio dire stare all'erta per le corna ma fare di tutto per mantenere vivo un rapporto............


Perfetto è condivido, ma sinceramente avere dubbi su chi hai accanto dopo che hai scoperto un tradimento e stai provando a rimettere insieme i cocci è dura. Vivrai sempre in "tensione" e questo non va bene. Poi c'è chi riesce e chi molla la spugna.


----------



## Mat78 (22 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Quoto, la consapevolezza che ti arriva dopo la scoperta e' una rinascita


Unica cosa positiva dopo un tradimento.


----------



## insane (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Unica cosa positiva dopo un tradimento.


Dai non puo' essere -tutto- negativo


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...diciamo che al tradito poco gli fotte del ricerca di 'genuinità' del traditore...


al tradito di solito, quello scemo, fotte poco di tutta una serie di passaggi fondamentali. Perchè il concetto di colpa impedisce di vedere le cose per quelle che sono, di solito


twinpeaks ha detto:


> Aristotele con l'abiura di Galileo per la verità non c'entra niente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti il secondo processo l'accusa era di Abbattimento della cosmologia _aristotelica._ Vabbbbeeeene, lasciamo perdere. Comunque, io al behavourism ci cerdo abbastanza. Ho problemi ad assolutizzare i perchè anch'io. Tutti.


twinpeaks ha detto:


> è un tirare a indovinare, piuttosto divertente.


Verissimo





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Una o più d'una e poco altro a contorno (spesso creato artificialmente per nobilitare il pre e il post). Ne ho parecchi di esempi.


I miei dicono il contrario, ti consiglierei di cambiare giro. Soprattutto se non pagano.


arula ha detto:


> senza pensare che è solo perchè non ci vogliamo più bene noi...


questo si chiama essere drogati di assoluti. Semplicemente, magari, ti sei accorto che una persona sola nella tua vita non basta? Puoi volerti bene quanto vuoi, ma dopo vent'anni che scopiamo mi annoio


GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Non lo è,  questa è l'unica certezza che abbiamo adesso


Bene, quaesto aiuta


GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> per sfogarmi.


 figurati, grazie a te per il cabaret


Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma possibile che non si riesce a comprendere in che contesto io stia parlando?


No, e chiediti perchè


Mat78 ha detto:


> Se Giovanni non le fa capire cosa ha combinato


anche se NON glielo fa capire, le persone non si imbrigliano.


----------



## insane (22 Settembre 2017)

[MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] pero'.. a me hai detto in un'altro 3d che non sei assolutista, lo ribadisci qua sopra e poi quando Jim ti fa presente che lui ha esperienze diverse dalle tue, tu lo cassi subito e gli dici di cambiare giro. Cioe' se non e' essere questo il depositario della verita' non so cosa possa esserlo.

E se ti puo' interessare ho anche io svariate decine di esempi sotto mano di tradimenti effettuati esclusivamente per iscrivere un nome in piu' nel registro delle timbrature, da entrambe le parti (e vivo in un buco di merda, a roma immagino sia ancora piu' varia la situazione)

PS: quoto con gli screenshot perche' sono di corsa


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] pero'.. a me hai detto in un'altro 3d che non sei assolutista, lo ribadisci qua sopra e poi quando Jim ti fa presente che lui ha esperienze diverse dalle tue, tu lo cassi subito e gli dici di cambiare giro. Cioe' se non e' essere questo il depositario della verita' non so cosa possa esserlo.
> 
> E se ti puo' interessare ho anche io svariate decine di esempi sotto mano di tradimenti effettuati esclusivamente per iscrivere un nome in piu' nel registro delle timbrature, da entrambe le parti (e vivo in un buco di merda, a roma immagino sia ancora piu' varia la situazione)
> 
> PS: quoto con gli screenshot perche' sono di corsa


Sì, però vedi è un po' diverso. Quando fai l'avvocato è un po' come quando fai lo psicologo è un po' come quando fai il medico. La gente viene da te quando gli esplode il demone in mano, quando sta male, quando l'altra persona ha scoperto e tocca dividere le spoglie. Infatti si chiama lavoro. Chi frequentare, coloro i quali debbano far parte della tua vita, secondo me ti devi scegliere il proprio in base a quello che ti possono portare.
Altrimenti diventi come quelle persone che hanno un lavoro, quattro figli, la casa da badare e ad abundantiam si fanno il cane. Ti ritrovi vecchio in 10 anni come se ne fossero passati 30 e non capisci come mai. Non sei invecchiato di una vita piena. Hai semplicemente bruciato una serie di anni correndo appresso a cazzi che non sono i tuoi, oppure se preferisci alle priorità degli altri.
Io intorno a me preferisco persone che sappiano stare al mondo. Per me qualcuno che circoscrive un'esperienza complicata con il tradimento ad una semplice scopata è un cretino. Nel senso che non vale la pena tradire la persona con cui stai per qualcuno con cui non staresti. Anche se poi alla fine per millemila motivi non ci stai. Se vuoi farti una scopata extra e basta davvero una escort oppure una vecchia amica. Inoltre, al di là di tutta la poetica del magismo all'italiana, stringi stringi io tutti questi seriali non li vedo. Sto bisogno di fare la lista delle scopate mi fa un po' pena. Non so, forse sarà il mio standard che è troppo alto. Ma una donna per farmi divertire veramente devi fare davvero i numeri. Si gioca per giocare, mica per lo schizzetto


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> al tradito di solito, quello scemo, fotte poco di tutta una serie di passaggi fondamentali. Perchè il concetto di colpa impedisce di vedere le cose per quelle che sono, di solito


Il tradito - che magari più che scemo è solo momentaneamente stordito - di certi passaggi 'fondamentali' (ammesso e non concesso che ce ne siano e che siano davvero fondamentali) non gliene può fregà legittimamente de meno.
Poi magari si, qualche domanda dovrà pur farsela, però insomma, la colpa là sta e là rimane.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (22 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Dipende tutto da quello che hanno vissuto ed i sentimenti provati.


Ma mo sul serio, a prescindere dalla mia storia, ma una ragazza di venti anni che frequenta un tipo per due mesi che cazzo può mai aver vissuto o provato?


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] pero'.. a me hai detto in un'altro 3d che non sei assolutista, lo ribadisci qua sopra e poi quando Jim ti fa presente che lui ha esperienze diverse dalle tue, tu lo cassi subito e gli dici di cambiare giro. Cioe' se non e' essere questo il depositario della verita' non so cosa possa esserlo.
> 
> E se ti puo' interessare ho anche io svariate decine di esempi sotto mano di tradimenti effettuati esclusivamente per iscrivere un nome in piu' nel registro delle timbrature, da entrambe le parti (e vivo in un buco di merda, a roma immagino sia ancora piu' varia la situazione)
> 
> PS: quoto con gli screenshot perche' sono di corsa


La realtà è quella, soprattutto da parte maschile. Coinvolgimento poco o zero (se non per sè stessi e per dirsi quanto si è fighi : per molti tradire non é altro che una gratificazione dell'ego).
Poi - ovviamente - c'è chi cerca qualcosa oltre lo 'schizzetto'.
Così come c'è chi si fa travolgere un pò troppo dalla storiella e si convince e si illude che sia chissà che perchè altrimenti si vergognerebbe anche di guardarsi allo specchio.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ma mo sul serio, a prescindere dalla mia storia, ma una ragazza di venti anni che frequenta un tipo per due mesi che cazzo può mai aver vissuto o provato?


Ha vissuto comunque qualcosa.
Qualcuno ti direbbe che 'è tutta vita' e - per come la vedo io - ritengo che a quell'età sia OBBLIGATORIO 'sperimentare'.
Per altro verso, la durata spesso conta poco, conta più l'intensità del rapporto.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (23 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> figurati, grazie a te per il cabaret


Non so se dovrei ringraziarti per il cinismo sincero, o mandarti a a quel paese per le perculate


----------



## JON (23 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Non so se dovrei ringraziarti per il cinismo sincero, o mandarti a a quel paese per le perculate


Fossi in te mi preoccuperei più della parcella


----------



## oriente70 (23 Settembre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sembra la trama di una telenovela o di un libro della collana "Delly" che mia sorella leggeva alle medie ... quasi 50 anni fa !!


Ma che dovevo fare un libro?? Dovevo analizzare comportamenti di persone che non conosco?? Mica so Mandrake. Ho solo esposto un diagramma di flusso semplice.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mica è difficile, se uno tradisce solo per il sesso sarebbe infinitamente più facile affittarsi qualcuno che lo faccia di mestiere. E che secondo me ad alti livelli lo fa pure meglio del più appassionato degli amanti. Comunque la scopata per la scopata è una cosa del momento. Viversi il momento è qualcosa di difficilissimo da trovare in giro. Molto difficilmente ho trovato un tradimento che si circoscrivesse ad una scopata.
> Anzi per la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori che conosco si tratta di una manovra tesa a riappropriarsi di se stessi. Riappropriarsi di quell'immagine di noi che è sbiadita in una storia troppo a lungo portata avanti, ma che ormai costa troppo disfare, oppure non siamo sicuri di voler disfare, oppure ancora i rapporti di affetto col tradito sono talmente forti da non voler rompere a prescindere. Poi ci sono i figli ma quello è tutto un discorso a parte.
> quello che i traditi in base alla mia esperienza non riescono a capire proprio mai è che la partita del tradimento non si gioca sulla scelta tra il compagno tradito e l'amante. La partita del tradimento, tranne casi patologici e comunque per la mia esperienza assolutamente residuali, si gioca tra la scelta del me stesso trasformato all'interno della relazione, contro un me stesso giocato su un terreno nuovo in cui in qualche modo mi torna indietro una immagine riflessa che sento più genuina. Quelle che si scopano il sottoscritto normalmente non se lo scopano perché il marito non la scopa più, quelle che scopano con il sottoscritto normalmente se lo scopano perché io le guardo come il marito non le guardava da anni e quindi quello che si scopano è la loro immagine riflessa in me. Non so se mi sono capito da solo.


Credo in pochi oltre te


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Fossi in te mi preoccuperei più della parcella


Porcella?


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ok argomento meglio. Stiamo parlando di una coppia dove a quanto ci racconta Giovanni, lei lo ha tradito in un momento dove non esisteva nessuna crisi. Si è discusso per pagine che lei era troppo giovane, ha avuto un solo uomo ecc...
> Domani la scusante saranno i figli, la vita monotona, il lavoro,la casa  ed altre motivazioni che una vita di coppia di anni comporta. Se Giovanni non le fa capire cosa ha combinato tra qualche anno si ritroverà allo stesso punto come viene confermato anche da altre testimonianze scritte poco sopra.


I motivi per cui si tradisce sono tanti, il più frequente e in un certo senso il minimo comun denominatore di tutti è che si tradisce per cambiarsi. Di converso, NON si tradisce anzitutto per NON cambiarsi, per restare fedeli a se stessi, prima che al partner.


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, però vedi è un po' diverso. Quando fai l'avvocato è un po' come quando fai lo psicologo è un po' come quando fai il medico. La gente viene da te quando gli esplode il demone in mano, quando sta male, quando l'altra persona ha scoperto e tocca dividere le spoglie. Infatti si chiama lavoro. Chi frequentare, coloro i quali debbano far parte della tua vita, secondo me ti devi scegliere il proprio in base a quello che ti possono portare.
> Altrimenti diventi come quelle persone che hanno un lavoro, quattro figli, la casa da badare e ad abundantiam si fanno il cane. Ti ritrovi vecchio in 10 anni come se ne fossero passati 30 e non capisci come mai. Non sei invecchiato di una vita piena. Hai semplicemente bruciato una serie di anni correndo appresso a cazzi che non sono i tuoi, oppure se preferisci alle priorità degli altri.
> Io intorno a me preferisco persone che sappiano stare al mondo. *Per me qualcuno che circoscrive un'esperienza complicata con il tradimento ad una semplice scopata è un cretino*. Nel senso che non vale la pena tradire la persona con cui stai per qualcuno con cui non staresti. Anche se poi alla fine per millemila motivi non ci stai. Se vuoi farti una scopata extra e basta davvero una escort oppure una vecchia amica. Inoltre, al di là di tutta la poetica del magismo all'italiana, stringi stringi io tutti questi seriali non li vedo. Sto bisogno di fare la lista delle scopate mi fa un po' pena. Non so, forse sarà il mio standard che è troppo alto. Ma una donna per farmi divertire veramente devi fare davvero i numeri. Si gioca per giocare, mica per lo schizzetto


Nella mia esperienza, si tradisce anzitutto per cambiarsi (e viceversa). A volte (di rado) si cambia davvero, spesso no, ecco perchè si tradisce di nuovo.


----------



## insane (23 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Nella mia esperienza, si *tradisce anzitutto per cambiarsi* (e viceversa). *A volte *(di rado) *si cambia davvero, spesso no*, ecco perchè si tradisce di nuovo.


Quindi, estendendo, puo' essere che chi non tradisce "per non cambiare" si evolva e cambi di piu' rispetto a chi tradisce "per cambiare"?


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ahahahah grazie per questa visione. Non inverosimile, tra l'altro. *Direi che adesso so su cosa pensare durante il finesettimana*.


Se riesci a pensare a qualcos'altro è molto meglio. Dire a qualcuno "non pensare all'orso bianco" garantisce che all'orso bianco ci pensi subito, ma ti do un piccolo suggerimento. Non saprai MAI con certezza che cosa la tua ragazza ha provato quando ti ha tradito, nè MAI conoscerai con certezza tutti i suoi moventi, e il percorso interiore che ha seguito (non li conosce neanche lei). 
Tormentarsi pensando al peggio non fa bene. Non solo ti mette di malumore, ma ti offusca l'intelligenza non meno che tranquillizzarsi pensando al meglio. 
Nella tua situazione, devi accettare il rischio, come ha accettato il rischio la tua ragazza confessando. Poi agire secondo quel che l'intuizione ti suggerisce. Il calcolo razionale non ti aiuta, non hai gli elementi necessari e non li avrai mai.


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Quindi, estendendo, puo' essere che chi non tradisce "per non cambiare" si evolva e cambi di piu' rispetto a chi tradisce "per cambiare"?


Può essere e non essere, dipende dalle persone. Mi dispiace ma non c'è garanzia.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (23 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Fossi in te mi preoccuperei più della parcella





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Porcella?


:unhappy:

Fatto sta che ho superato la fase della disperazione e sono entrato in quella dell'accettazione.

E che se voleva dare una scossa alla nostra vita sessuale, ci è riuscita eccome. Sono incontrollabile, abbiamo fatto sesso 5 volte in 4 giorni, penso non succedeva da tipo 6/7 anni.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Quindi, estendendo, puo' essere che chi non tradisce "per non cambiare" si evolva e cambi di piu' rispetto a chi tradisce "per cambiare"?


Male e' cap' oki


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Fatto sta che ho superato la fase della disperazione e sono entrato in quella dell'accettazione.
> 
> E che se voleva dare una scossa alla nostra vita sessuale, ci è riuscita eccome. Sono incontrollabile, abbiamo fatto sesso 5 volte in 4 giorni, penso non succedeva da tipo 6/7 anni.


Vaiii che la vita è nu' muors' (breve) e il lasciato è perso.


----------



## insane (23 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Fatto sta che ho superato la fase della disperazione e sono entrato in quella dell'accettazione.


L'accettazione e' l'ultima delle 5 fasi dell'elaborazione del dolore/lutto. Ti auguro veramente di essere gia' arrivato li ma personalmente ho qualche dubbio che si sia tutto risolto in pochi giorni. E' meglio che svisceri per bene tutte le altre fasi altrimenti ti metti nell'amadio dei fantasmi che prima o poi usciranno piu' incazzati di prima


----------



## Mat78 (24 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Fatto sta che ho superato la fase della disperazione e sono entrato in quella dell'accettazione.
> 
> E che se voleva dare una scossa alla nostra vita sessuale, ci è riuscita eccome. Sono incontrollabile, abbiamo fatto sesso 5 volte in 4 giorni, penso non succedeva da tipo 6/7 anni.


Troppo presto troppo veloce.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] pero'.. a me hai detto in un'altro 3d che non sei assolutista, lo ribadisci qua sopra e poi quando Jim ti fa presente che lui ha esperienze diverse dalle tue, tu lo cassi subito e gli dici di cambiare giro. Cioe' se non e' essere questo il depositario della verita' non so cosa possa esserlo.
> 
> E se ti puo' interessare ho anche io svariate decine di esempi sotto mano di tradimenti effettuati esclusivamente per iscrivere un nome in piu' nel registro delle timbrature, da entrambe le parti (e vivo in un buco di merda, a roma immagino sia ancora piu' varia la situazione)
> 
> PS: quoto con gli screenshot perche' sono di corsa


Figurati, penso di essere il più relativista dei relativisti, piccolissimo particolare non mi piace perdere tempo con i soggetti che trasudano squallore. Che giocare sia bello per il gioco in se non ci trovo nulla di male. Dipende sempre come giochi. Le corna sono comunque qualcosa di impegnativo perché si portano appresso costruzioni complicate, segreti, bugie, e se non sei proprio stronzo la fatica di gestire dentro e fuori casa. Montare un ambaradam del genere per farsi una scopata e basta mi sembra una grandissima cazzata. Alla fine sembra sempre uno che vuole andare a mignotte senza soldi.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (24 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> L'accettazione e' l'ultima delle 5 fasi dell'elaborazione del dolore/lutto. Ti auguro veramente di essere gia' arrivato li ma personalmente ho qualche dubbio che si sia tutto risolto in pochi giorni. E' meglio che svisceri per bene tutte le altre fasi altrimenti ti metti nell'amadio dei fantasmi che prima o poi usciranno piu' incazzati di prima





Mat78 ha detto:


> Troppo presto troppo veloce.


Va beh, non sono uno psicologo e non conosco le vere fasi da un punto di vista patologico, però almeno riesco a dormire, riesco ad affrontare le domande e le risposte, riesco ad incazzarmi e riesco ad essere felice. Ho superato tutta l'apatia iniziale.

Ma sul troppo presto, avete assolutamente ragione, ho notato che ci sono dei demoni che ogni tanto tornano su, tipo stamattina. Ieri era tutto bene, oggi sto davvero giù di morale, quasi depresso.

L'unica nota positiva che ho da raccontare:
Come vi avevo accennato, lei sostiene che nessuno sappia niente, appunto una sua amica ed il suo ex-ragazzo (amico dell'"amante").
Provavo nei giorni scorsi una rabbia pazzesca nei confronti di questa ragazza, un vero e proprio odio. Perché non ha fermato lei, perché stesso la mia ragazza mi ha detto "lei non ha fatto nulla per fermarmi", perché è stata persino in grado di ospitarci a casa sua per giorni quando sapeva che io ero cornuto e lei traditrice.
Oggi, parlando con la mia ragazza, lei è riuscita ad addossarsi alcune colpe, del tipo "Non mi ha incoraggiato, mi ha assecondato perché asseconda tutti, ma non mi ha incoraggiato, anzi mi ha invitato a ripensare alla nostra relazione. Non con decisione, ma l'ha fatto".

Almeno sono felice che ho una persona in meno da odiare.


----------



## Lostris (24 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Va beh, non sono uno psicologo e non conosco le vere fasi da un punto di vista patologico, però almeno riesco a dormire, riesco ad affrontare le domande e le risposte, riesco ad incazzarmi e riesco ad essere felice. Ho superato tutta l'apatia iniziale.
> 
> Ma sul troppo presto, avete assolutamente ragione, ho notato che ci sono dei demoni che ogni tanto tornano su, tipo stamattina. Ieri era tutto bene, oggi sto davvero giù di morale, quasi depresso.
> 
> ...


Vabbeh che lei dica riferito alla sua amica che "non ha fatto nulla per fermarmi" è da calcio nei denti.

Lei non c'entra nulla con la vostra relazione, non doveva nulla a te e potrebbe anche averla consigliata di farsi un'intera squadra di rugbisti giusto per esperienza senza che questo tolga nulla della responsabilità che ha la tua ragazza nel tradimento.

E io se fossi in te non asseconderei questo modo di pensare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vabbeh che lei dica riferito alla sua amica che "non ha fatto nulla per fermarmi" è da calcio nei denti.
> 
> Lei non c'entra nulla con la vostra relazione, non doveva nulla a te e potrebbe anche averla consigliata di farsi un'intera squadra di rugbisti giusto per esperienza senza che questo tolga nulla della responsabilità che ha la tua ragazza nel tradimento.
> 
> E io se fossi in te non asseconderei questo modo di pensare.


quoto.
È incredibile come si possa dare  la colpa ad una estranea.
Forse l'amica l'ha assecondata perché credeva che il rapporto con Giovanni fosse praticamente finito.
Se proprio vogliamo, sarebbe curioso sapere come la fidanzatina avesse confessato all'amica il sentimento che provava per l'amante. È qui che manca la precisazione.


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quoto.
> È incredibile come si possa dare  la colpa ad una estranea.
> Forse l'amica l'ha assecondata perché credeva che il rapporto con Giovanni fosse praticamente finito.
> Se proprio vogliamo, sarebbe curioso sapere come la fidanzatina avesse confessato all'amica il sentimento che provava per l'amante. È qui che manca la precisazione.


Quello della caccia al capro espiatorio è senza dubbio un comportamento discutibile, ma nell'immediato è più che comprensibile quando questo si contiene entro i limiti dello sfogo. La rabbia iniziale ci sta tutta, anche se in questo caso è sicuramente mal canalizzata.

Dopotutto basterebbe cambiare prospettiva e poter supporre che, qualora l'amica avesse avuto un ruolo, allora sarebbe stato quello di favorire l'amica.

Non che io condivida un punto di vista in particolare sulle ingerenze dell'amica, secondo me avrebbe dovuto farsi i cazzi suoi a prescindere.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (24 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vabbeh che lei dica riferito alla sua amica che "non ha fatto nulla per fermarmi" è da calcio nei denti.
> 
> Lei non c'entra nulla con la vostra relazione, non doveva nulla a te e potrebbe anche averla consigliata di farsi un'intera squadra di rugbisti giusto per esperienza senza che questo tolga nulla della responsabilità che ha la tua ragazza nel tradimento.
> 
> E io se fossi in te non asseconderei questo modo di pensare.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quoto.
> È incredibile come si possa dare  la colpa ad una estranea.
> Forse l'amica l'ha assecondata perché credeva che il rapporto con Giovanni fosse praticamente finito.
> Se proprio vogliamo, sarebbe curioso sapere come la fidanzatina avesse confessato all'amica il sentimento che provava per l'amante. È qui che manca la precisazione.





JON ha detto:


> Quello della caccia al capro espiatorio è senza dubbio un comportamento discutibile, ma nell'immediato è più che comprensibile quando questo si contiene entro i limiti dello sfogo. La rabbia iniziale ci sta tutta, anche se in questo caso è sicuramente mal canalizzata.
> 
> Dopotutto basterebbe cambiare prospettiva e poter supporre che, qualora l'amica avesse avuto un ruolo, allora sarebbe stato quello di favorire l'amica.
> 
> Non che io condivida un punto di vista in particolare sulle ingerenze dell'amica, secondo me avrebbe dovuto farsi i cazzi suoi a prescindere.


Sisi ragazzi, sono d'accordo con voi tutti. 
Era giusto per raccontare un altro dei pezzi della storia.

Non ho rancore, non ho rimorsi, non voglio dare colpe. Anche è un bene.


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Sisi ragazzi, sono d'accordo con voi tutti.  Era giusto per raccontare un altro dei pezzi della storia.  Non ho rancore, non ho rimorsi, non voglio dare colpe. Anche è un bene.


  Stai attento, ci sono degli insoluti, non dimenticartene, non perderli di vista. Si capisce che adesso sei un una fase digestiva della faccenda ma prima o dopo dovrai affrontare il problema di quelloche hai douto ingoiare.


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Sisi ragazzi, sono d'accordo con voi tutti.
> Era giusto per raccontare un altro dei pezzi della storia.
> 
> Non ho rancore, non ho rimorsi, non voglio dare colpe. Anche è un bene.


Guarda però che la rabbia può essere utile. Se tra i sentimenti che provi c'è anche questa non necessariamente devi pensare che per costume tu debba semplicemente reprimerla. La rabbia è quel sentimento che ti sta dicendo che, nel caso specifico, qualcosa ti è stata arbitrariamente sottratta.

Quantunque si possano cercare giustificazioni ad un atto quale il tradimento, la realtà è che questo è sempre sbagliato (senza alcuna intenzione di voler sconfinare in valutazioni di tipo morale). La rabbia quindi, ma non solo, ti invita a prendere provvedimenti che sono principalmente rivolti alla tua persona e alla tua dignità. Ecco perché ritengo che in certi casi la rabbia sia malamente canalizzata. Infatti, visto che si parlava di tempi, puoi pensare che, qualora la tua rabbia dovesse ripresentarsi ciclicamente, qualcosa non è stata trattata nel verso giusto.

L'alternativa sarebbe la capacità di farsi scivolare tutto addosso, pensi di essere il tipo?


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Stai attento, ci sono degli insoluti, non dimenticartene, non perderli di vista. Si capisce che adesso sei un una fase digestiva della faccenda ma prima o dopo dovrai affrontare il problema di quelloche hai douto ingoiare.


Ecco.:up:

Lui però è fresco di giornata, ha un bel po' di tempo avanti...


----------



## GiovanniRossi (24 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Stai attento, ci sono degli insoluti, non dimenticartene, non perderli di vista. Si capisce che adesso sei un una fase digestiva della faccenda ma prima o dopo dovrai affrontare il problema di quelloche hai douto ingoiare.


Certo. Questo è qualcosa che imparerò sicuramente con il tempo.



JON ha detto:


> Guarda però che la rabbia può essere utile. Se tra i sentimenti che provi c'è anche questa non necessariamente devi pensare che per costume tu debba semplicemente reprimerla. La rabbia è quel sentimento che ti sta dicendo che, nel caso specifico, qualcosa ti è stata arbitrariamente sottratta.
> 
> Quantunque si possano cercare giustificazioni ad un atto quale il tradimento, la realtà è che questo è sempre sbagliato (senza alcuna intenzione di voler sconfinare in valutazioni di tipo morale). La rabbia quindi, ma non solo, ti invita a prendere provvedimenti che sono principalmente rivolti alla tua persona e alla tua dignità. Ecco perché ritengo che in certi casi la rabbia sia malamente canalizzata. Infatti, visto che si parlava di tempi, puoi pensare che, qualora la tua rabbia dovesse ripresentarsi ciclicamente, qualcosa non è stata trattata nel verso giusto.
> 
> L'alternativa sarebbe la capacità di farsi scivolare tutto addosso, pensi di essere il tipo?


Hai ragione. 
In questo momento però riesco a capire che non è giusto provare rabbia nei confronti di altre persone (dell'amante, di chi sapeva e non mi ha detto niente, dei luoghi in cui so loro sonon stati), ma devo averla solo con lei.

Magari anche con me stesso per non aver notato niente?


JON ha detto:


> Ecco.:up:
> 
> Lui però è fresco di giornata, ha un bel po' di tempo avanti...


grazie ragazzi.


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Certo. Questo è qualcosa che imparerò sicuramente con il tempo.
> 
> 
> Hai ragione.
> ...


Ti dirò, non è che tu non debba avercene con costoro.
Il discorso, dal mio punto di vista, è che chi sapeva non doveva, *quantomeno*, trovarsi nella condizione di chi avrebbe dovuto renderti conto. Non vorrei essere frainteso, è naturale che ognuno può fare come cazzo gli pare (non è lassismo, è solo accettazione della dura realtà), però se il codice morale di persone esterne a questo caso non collima al tuo puoi tranquillamente considerare quelle persone per quello che sono in relazione alla tua vita.

Nel caso specifico, nel momento in cui l'amica invitava la tua ragazza ad analizzare il vostro rapporto, la stessa stava anche ammettendo che quello che stava accadendo non era propriamente lecito. Ovviamente non era colpevole di alcunché, ma stava assecondando la tua ragazza su un atto che non condivideva appieno. Probabilmente la tua ragazza in quel momento le avrà addolcito pure la pillola facendole credere che il vostro rapporto non fosse così determinante. Ma questo è un altro discorso.

Tornando all'amica, il discorso è che se si vuol essere "sinceri" allora bisogna mettersi in condizioni di esserlo. Ovviamente non troverai mai nessuno profondamente sincero, ma si può esserlo relativamente se si scegli di non metterti in una posizione contraddittoria. Su questo puoi avere, a mio parere, i tuoi giudizi personali e di carattere morale anche verso l'amica, senza rischiare di sconfinare nell'inutile pulsione dell'odio.

Alla luce di questo, fatti due conti anche sulla tua momentanea sete di evasione. Mi riferisco al relativamente sottaciuto tentativo di dare sfogo alla tua curiosità extrasessuale. Voglio dire, tu in realtà puoi fare quello che ti pare, valuta però anche la possibilità di dire alla tua ragazza che hai bisogno di un momento di riflessione.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> non è giusto provare rabbia nei confronti di altre persone (dell'amante, di chi sapeva e non mi ha detto niente, dei luoghi in cui so loro sonon stati), ma devo averla solo con lei.


Ma manco con lei. Che l'importante non è ciò che è giusto, è ciò che ti fa stare bene. Ad essere incazzati col mondo diventi una macchietta come tante che ce ne stanno qui sopra. Alla fine stringi stringi se lei ti ha tradito peggio per lei, no? Oltretutto penso che la confessione sia un bello stop a tutta una serie di progetti.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ti dirò, non è che tu non debba avercene con costoro.
> Il discorso, dal mio punto di vista, è che chi sapeva non doveva, *quantomeno*, trovarsi nella condizione di chi avrebbe dovuto renderti conto. Non vorrei essere frainteso, è naturale che ognuno può fare come cazzo gli pare (non è lassismo, è solo accettazione della dura realtà), però se il codice morale di persone esterne a questo caso non collima al tuo puoi tranquillamente considerare quelle persone per quello che sono in relazione alla tua vita.
> 
> Nel caso specifico, nel momento in cui l'amica invitava la tua ragazza ad analizzare il vostro rapporto, la stessa stava anche ammettendo che quello che stava accadendo non era propriamente lecito. Ovviamente non era colpevole di alcunché, ma stava assecondando la tua ragazza su un atto che non condivideva appieno. Probabilmente la tua ragazza in quel momento le avrà addolcito pure la pillola facendole credere che il vostro rapporto non fosse così determinante. Ma questo è un altro discorso.
> ...


Sì, va bene, però è pure vero che normalmente i confidenti di un traditore sono bravissimi a fare i froci col culo degli altri...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, va bene, però è pure vero che normalmente i confidenti di un traditore sono bravissimi a fare i froci col culo degli altri...


Dipende il livello di amicizia che si ha con i confidenti. I miei sono stati sempre molto obiettivi e a volte spietati nell'evitarmi di raccontarmela. E io quando lo sono stata ho fatto altrettanto. Se si è amici veri si cerca di essere più obiettivi possibili nell'evidenziare pro e contro e nell'esprimere la propria idea. Poi proprio perché l'amicizia è la cosa più importante si resta vicini e confidenti indipendentemente dalle decisioni che prende l'altro. Io non ho ricevuto grosse pacche sulle spalle ma sicuramebte sapevo che chi doveva esserci c'era comunque per me e cerco di fare altrettanto


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende il livello di amicizia che si ha con i confidenti. I miei sono stati sempre molto obiettivi e a volte spietati nell'evitarmi di raccontarmela. E io quando lo sono stata ho fatto altrettanto. Se si è amici veri si cerca di essere più obiettivi possibili nell'evidenziare pro e contro e nell'esprimere la propria idea. Poi proprio perché l'amicizia è la cosa più importante si resta vicini e confidenti indipendentemente dalle decisioni che prende l'altro. Io non ho ricevuto grosse pacche sulle spalle ma sicuramebte sapevo che chi doveva esserci c'era comunque per me e cerco di fare altrettanto


Ma perché confidare? Ma forse non ho amici ....


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ma mo sul serio, a prescindere dalla mia storia, ma una ragazza di venti anni che frequenta un tipo per due mesi che cazzo può mai aver vissuto o provato?


Sicurissimo che siano solo due mesi?
Facciamo che ha avuto una relazione, che questa è finita e ha avuto le conseguenze che abbiamo immaginato e non fossilizziamoci sulla durata.


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *La realtà è quella, soprattutto da parte maschile*. Coinvolgimento poco o zero (se non per sè stessi e per dirsi quanto si è fighi : per molti tradire non é altro che una gratificazione dell'ego).
> Poi - ovviamente - c'è chi cerca qualcosa oltre lo 'schizzetto'.
> Così come c'è chi si fa travolgere un pò troppo dalla storiella e si convince e si illude che sia chissà che perchè altrimenti si vergognerebbe anche di guardarsi allo specchio.


Uhn, no.
La realtà per alcuni. Forse.


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> I motivi per cui si tradisce sono tanti, il più frequente e in un certo senso il minimo comun denominatore di tutti è che si tradisce per cambiarsi. Di converso, NON si tradisce anzitutto per NON cambiarsi, per restare fedeli a se stessi, prima che al partner.


:up:


----------



## GiovanniRossi (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma manco con lei. Che l'importante non è ciò che è giusto, è ciò che ti fa stare bene. Ad essere incazzati col mondo diventi una macchietta come tante che ce ne stanno qui sopra. Alla fine stringi stringi se lei ti ha tradito peggio per lei, no? Oltretutto penso che la confessione sia un bello stop a tutta una serie di progetti.


Questo sicuramente. Diciamo che se devo dire la verità, dopo dieci (dieci!) anni di fidanzamento, mi ero anche un po' rotto il cazzo di fare il fidanzato. Non volevo sposarla, ma sicuramente non vedevo l'ora di poter fare un figlio, e fare una famiglia. Questa storia del tradimento mi fa rivalutare tutti i primi sei anni in cui siamo stati assieme. Ora, con tutto il rispetto che ho per lei, col cazzo che vado a fare un figlio o una famiglia con una con cui sto da quattro anni. E anche se dovessi sposarmi, ho la lucidità di dire che lo farò con un notaio ed un contratto con me (oltre alla divisione dei beni, ma su questo siamo già d'accordo).


danny ha detto:


> Sicurissimo che siano solo due mesi?
> Facciamo che ha avuto una relazione, che questa è finita e stop.


Beh, sono sicuro solo della morte. Lei così dice, ogni volta che chiedo.
Ogni tanto mi fermo e le dico: "hey, sei sicura che non mi hai tralasciato niente? Sei sicura che è tutto vero? Non c'è nessuna mezza verità?" e lei sostiene che sia tutto vero.


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Kikko,* tu sposeresti una donna che potrebbe avere ancora in mente un'altra persona?
> Le certezze devi averle ora, nel presente. *
> Il futuro dipende anche dalle scelte che fai adesso.
> Se una fidanzata ti butta lì un'informazione che ti destabilizza, la cosa peggiore da fare è archiviarla come passato.
> Lei questa cosa te l'ha detta nel presente quando cominciava a programmare il futuro.


Mi ha colpito questa tua frase che comunque condivido perfettamente (credo chiunque).
Però mi chiedo: come potrai trovare quelle certezze?
Non le avrai mai perché il dubbio ti rimarrà in ogni caso anche se lei ovviamente ti rassicurerà (ma potrebbe mentire no?).

Forse un aiuto potrebbe darlo la conferma che le cose si siano svolte come dice lei, ma per fare questo bisogna entrare dentro il pantano e sporcarsi.
A questo punto sarebbe prioritario per me sapere se davvero è stata lei a lasciarlo, nel caso contrario la situazione cambierebbe e di molto.


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Questo sicuramente. Diciamo che se devo dire la verità, dopo dieci (dieci!) anni di fidanzamento, mi ero anche un po' rotto il cazzo di fare il fidanzato. *Non volevo sposarla, *ma sicuramente non vedevo l'ora di poter fare un figlio, e fare una famiglia. Questa storia del tradimento mi fa rivalutare tutti i primi sei anni in cui siamo stati assieme. Ora, con tutto il rispetto che ho per lei, col cazzo che vado a fare un figlio o una famiglia con una con cui sto da quattro anni. E anche se dovessi sposarmi, ho la lucidità di dire che lo farò con un notaio ed un contratto con me (oltre alla divisione dei beni, ma su questo siamo già d'accordo).
> 
> Beh, sono sicuro solo della morte. Lei così dice, ogni volta che chiedo.
> Ogni tanto mi fermo e le dico: "hey, sei sicura che non mi hai tralasciato niente? Sei sicura che è tutto vero? *Non c'è nessuna mezza verità?"* e* lei sostiene che sia tutto vero*.


Giovanni, mi saltano all'occhio delle cosette:
- come non volevi sposarla? Lei pensava che tu fossi in procinto di chiederglielo, allora non avevate parlato di come intendevate il vostro futuro insieme? 

Purtroppo le mezze verità sono il pane per i traditori e non dobbiamo (non devo) perdere tutta l'obiettività: in fondo lei, mi dispiace dirlo, è stata una traditrice e chi ha tradito è capacissimo di mentire o di omettere, altrimenti non ce la farebbe proprio a tradire e a condurre una doppia vita, anche se per poco tempo.
Questo lo devo dire perché lo penso seriamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi fermo e le dico: "hey, sei sicura che non mi hai tralasciato niente? Sei sicura che è tutto vero? Non c'è nessuna mezza verità?"


Questo é male. Guarda che questa è la via maestra per lo sfanculo.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> chi ha tradito è capacissimo di mentire o di omettere, altrimenti non ce la farebbe proprio a tradire e a condurre una doppia vita, anche se per poco tempo.
> Questo lo devo dire perché lo penso seriamente.


Invece chi non tradisce lo fa perché non riesce a mentire :rotfl:
Sta tonna della fidanzata di Giovanni,  in preda a non si capisce quale scompenso da _oddio oddio sto diventando grande_, fa sta cazzata epocale, si ipoteca il rapporto per tutta la vita (perché tanto non esiste uno scenario in cui sta roba non uscirà tipo pustola ogni tot), probabilmente si lasceranno pure: in effetti è proprio un archetipo del traditore quintessenziale. Proprio quello freddo come il ghiaccio, non c'è che dire.
A Dilé, ma ti sei laureata in psicologia da Maria De Filippi? :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo é male. Guarda che questa è la via maestra per lo sfanculo.


Acquaiolo l'acqua è fredda?


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende il livello di amicizia che si ha con i confidenti. I miei sono stati sempre molto obiettivi e a volte spietati nell'evitarmi di raccontarmela. E io quando lo sono stata ho fatto altrettanto. Se si è amici veri si cerca di essere più obiettivi possibili nell'evidenziare pro e contro e nell'esprimere la propria idea. Poi proprio perché l'amicizia è la cosa più importante si resta vicini e confidenti indipendentemente dalle decisioni che prende l'altro. Io non ho ricevuto grosse pacche sulle spalle ma sicuramebte sapevo che chi doveva esserci c'era comunque per me e cerco di fare altrettanto


Sì tesoro, però c'è da dire che uno dei motivi per cui questo posto è così interessante, è che una cosa come il tradimento mette in gioco corde profonde dell'individuo. Anche certi aspetti "ideologici" su dovrebbe girare il mondo. Molto spesso capita che il traditore si scelga come confidente delle persone, diciamo così, ideologicamente orientate. Se tu vieni da me come persona che ha, poniamo, messo le corna a tuo marito, a me non me ne fregherà mai un cazzo di dirti preoccupati di come sta l'altro. Essenzialmente, cercherò di darti una mano a sistemare i figli innanzitutto e poi le questioni pratiche. Poi trovi quello per cui se tradisce un uomo è meno grave del se tradisce la donna, oppure magari quello a cui sta sul cazzo il tuo legittimo consorte. io tutti sti traditori foglie al vento in realtà ne conosco pochi. La fidanzata di Giovanni in questo è davvero un eccezione


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Acquaiolo l'acqua è fredda?


Mi sono perso la citazione, oppure è un modo di dire?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì tesoro, però c'è da dire che uno dei motivi per cui questo posto è così interessante, è che una cosa come il tradimento mette in gioco corde profonde dell'individuo. Anche certi aspetti "ideologici" su dovrebbe girare il mondo. Molto spesso capita che il traditore si scelga come confidente delle persone, diciamo così, ideologicamente orientate. Se tu vieni da me come persona che ha, poniamo, messo le corna a tuo marito, a me non me ne fregherà mai un cazzo di dirti preoccupati di come sta l'altro. Essenzialmente, cercherò di darti una mano a sistemare i figli innanzitutto e poi le questioni pratiche. Poi trovi quello per cui se tradisce un uomo è meno grave del se tradisce la donna, oppure magari quello a cui sta sul cazzo il tuo legittimo consorte. io tutti sti traditori foglie al vento in realtà ne conosco pochi. La fidanzata di Giovanni in questo è davvero un eccezione


La prima persona a cui be ho parlato è la mia miglior amica. Una che non è idee aperte ma proprio per nulla. Raramente mi confido per avere pacche sulle spalle


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi sono perso la citazione, oppure è un modo di dire?


Domanda retorica. È un detto napoletano: se si domanda all'acquafrescaio se l'acqua è fredda cosa ti risponderà? Che è fredda come la neve..,.,,,il ns. che ogni tanto domanda se ci sono altre cosine non dette, la signora cosa può rispondere? Tutto ok amoremio


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La prima persona a cui be ho parlato è la mia miglior amica. Una che non è idee aperte ma proprio per nulla. Raramente mi confido per avere pacche sulle spalle


Il rischio a quel punto però diventa quello opposto, cioè quello di scegliere la campana che si vuol sentir suonare. In un senso o nell'altro. Poi chiaro che se proprio devi confidare lo fai con chi ti vuole bene e chi ti conosce da una vita, però la cosa migliore quando tradisci per come la vedo io è creare una bolla protettiva intorno al tuo rapporto illegittimo che già di rotture di coglioni ne arrivano più che a sufficienza.


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece chi non tradisce lo fa perché non riesce a mentire :rotfl:
> Sta tonna della fidanzata di Giovanni,  in preda a non si capisce quale scompenso da _oddio oddio sto diventando grande_, fa sta cazzata epocale, si ipoteca il rapporto per tutta la vita (perché tanto non esiste uno scenario in cui sta roba non uscirà tipo pustola ogni tot), probabilmente si lasceranno pure: in effetti è proprio un archetipo del traditore quintessenziale. Proprio quello freddo come il ghiaccio, non c'è che dire.
> A Dilé, ma ti sei laureata in psicologia da Maria De Filippi? :rotfl:



Ma infatti non ho mai detto che la ragazza sia l'archetipo della traditrice...se lo fosse stata non avrebbe confessato neanche sotto tortura!
Però ha indubbiamente con sé anche qualche, se pur minima, essenza che l'hanno resa incline a tradire.
Sono d'accordo con te sull'ipoteca a vita da lei sottoscritta per il suo gesto...ormai l'ha firmata!

E comunque, ricordati che chi non riesce a mentire perché non è nella sua natura ingannare il prossimo, e soprattutto la persona che ha accanto, NON tradisce.
Punto.
E prendilo per buono anche se tu ti sarai chiesto milioni di volte il motivo per cui non ci si riesca (ma chissà come mai non lo capisci ).


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La prima persona a cui be ho parlato è la mia miglior amica. Una che non è idee aperte ma proprio per nulla. Raramente mi confido per avere pacche sulle spalle


io invece con nessuno, tranne qui.Eppure ho un'amica con idee moooolto aperte.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Domanda retorica. È un detto napoletano: se si domanda all'acquafrescaio se l'acqua è fredda cosa ti risponderà? Che è fredda come la neve..,.,,,il ns. che ogni tanto domanda se ci sono altre cosine non dette, la signora cosa può rispondere? Tutto ok amoremio


Questo è chiaro, però è vero pure che se in qualche modo ho confessato a cazzo di cane dopo quattro anni perché al rapporto ci tenevo, se mi trovo dall'altra parte uno assetato di sangue e di vendetta il rapporto lo mando a puttane, tanto per me è già morto.
Questa volontà di entrare in dei processi mentali come se fossero la cosa più lineare del mondo quando alla fine la verità è che le stronzate si fanno anche per una volontà momentanea, e non c'è per forza bisogno di aggiustare tutto, secondo me è una volontà distruttiva. Anche se strettamente può essere legittima.


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo è chiaro, però è vero pure che se in qualche modo ho confessato a cazzo di cane dopo quattro anni perché* al rapporto ci tenevo*, se mi trovo dall'altra parte uno assetato di sangue e di vendetta il rapporto lo mando a puttane, *tanto per me è già morto*.
> Questa volontà di entrare in dei processi mentali come se fossero la cosa più lineare del mondo quando alla fine la verità è che le stronzate si fanno anche per una volontà momentanea, e non c'è per forza bisogno di aggiustare tutto, secondo me è una volontà distruttiva. Anche se strettamente può essere legittima.



Bò, non capisco una mazza!
Un momento prima ci tiene e un attimo dopo è già morto!!
Ma che hai bevuto di prima mattina?


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo è chiaro, però è vero pure che se in qualche modo ho confessato a cazzo di cane dopo quattro anni perché al rapporto ci tenevo, se mi trovo dall'altra parte uno assetato di sangue e di vendetta il rapporto lo mando a puttane, tanto per me è già morto.
> Questa volontà di entrare in dei processi mentali come se fossero la cosa più lineare del mondo quando alla fine la verità è che le stronzate si fanno anche per una volontà momentanea, e non c'è per forza bisogno di aggiustare tutto, secondo me è una volontà distruttiva. Anche se strettamente può essere legittima.


 non posso credere che avendo fatto quella confessione, lei non abbia messo in conto di rovinare tutto.
Giovanni noi non lo conosciamo, ma lei pensi proprio di si.
Per questo credo che l'intero fosse o mi scarichi o essendo al corrente , sai che potrebbe ricapitare.
La condivisione dopo 4 anni , ha proprio l'intento di minare il terreno.


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non posso credere che avendo fatto quella confessione, lei non abbia messo in conto di rovinare tutto.
> Giovanni noi non lo conosciamo, ma lei pensi proprio di si.
> Per questo credo che l'intero fosse o mi scarichi o essendo al corrente , sai che potrebbe ricapitare.
> La condivisione dopo 4 anni , ha proprio l'intento di minare il terreno.


E quel "potrebbe ricapitare" che dovrebbe far pensare. Non ha figli, non ha legami indissolubile ed anche lui stesso, ammette che creare una famiglia con lei è difficile. Sta a lui capire se perdere altro tempo.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bò, non capisco una mazza!
> Un momento prima ci tiene e un attimo dopo è già morto!!
> Ma che hai bevuto di prima mattina?


Non è che un attimo prima ci tiene e un attimo dopo è già morto. Però se mi accollo un qualcosa di grosso come una confessione nei termini che abbiamo letto qui, evidentemente non era un rapporto che andava tutto rose e fiori, non foss'altro che per la stanchezza. Io ci vedo, qualora non fosse un bieco tentativo di farsi lasciare perché non ha le palle di lasciarlo lei, il tentativo di dare uno scossone alla minestra riscaldata. Però, se non ottengo come effetto di scaldare il rapporto anzi perdono la minestra, e la minestra si fredda ancora di più perché dall'altra parte mi ritrovo un tizio che mi chiede conto di ogni singolo respiro che ho fatto anche quando col tradimento non centrava nulla, per come sono fatto farei saltare il rapporto dandogli il colpo di grazia (al rapporto).


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non posso credere che avendo fatto quella confessione, lei non abbia messo in conto di rovinare tutto.
> Giovanni noi non lo conosciamo, ma lei pensi proprio di si.
> Per questo credo che l'intero fosse o mi scarichi o essendo al corrente , sai che potrebbe ricapitare.
> La condivisione dopo 4 anni , ha proprio l'intento di minare il terreno.


Pure secondo me, la condivisione dopo 4 anni ha l'intento di minare il terreno. Su questo non ci piove. Però c'è un elemento da non sottovalutare. Aldilà dell'amante antico a quanto sembra lei ha avuto solo lui e stanno insieme o sono stati insieme in via più o meno esclusiva per 10 anni. Diciamo che lei non ha una grossa esperienza di rapporti, per cui il fatto che abbia dato per scontato il nostro amico ci sta.


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è che un attimo prima ci tiene e un attimo dopo è già morto. Però se mi accollo un qualcosa di grosso come una confessione nei termini che abbiamo letto qui, evidentemente non era un rapporto che andava tutto rose e fiori, non foss'altro che per la stanchezza. Io ci vedo, qualora non fosse un bieco tentativo di farsi lasciare perché non ha le palle di lasciarlo lei, il tentativo di dare uno scossone alla minestra riscaldata. Però, se non ottengo come effetto di scaldare il rapporto anzi perdono la minestra, e la minestra si fredda ancora di più perché dall'altra parte mi ritrovo un tizio che mi chiede conto di ogni singolo respiro che ho fatto anche quando col tradimento non centrava nulla, per come sono fatto farei saltare il rapporto dandogli il colpo di grazia (al rapporto).



Ho capito.
Sì, quel rischio c'è e anche molto forte.


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non posso credere che avendo fatto quella confessione, lei non abbia messo in conto di rovinare tutto.
> Giovanni noi non lo conosciamo, ma lei pensi proprio di si.
> Per questo credo che l'intero fosse o mi scarichi o essendo al corrente ,* sai che potrebbe ricapitare.*
> La condivisione dopo 4 anni , ha proprio l'intento di minare il terreno.


No, se non rientra nei patti che i due dovranno "negoziare".
Per me è: ti dò la seconda possibilità, fanne buon uso perché non ce ne saranno altre mai più.
Chiarezza e massima determinazione.


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, se non rientra nei patti che i due dovranno "negoziare".
> Per me è: ti dò la seconda possibilità, fanne buon uso perché non ce ne saranno altre mai più.
> Chiarezza e massima determinazione.


Certo, perché basta solo questo per stare tranquilli.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, se non rientra nei patti che i due dovranno "negoziare".
> Per me è: ti dò la seconda possibilità, fanne buon uso perché non ce ne saranno altre mai più.
> Chiarezza e massima determinazione.


Sì, chiaro, parliamoci chiari. Facciamo finta per un attimo che nessuno di noi abbia il retro pensiero che la ragazza abbia confessato per sganciarsi dalla situazione. Facciamo finta che lei abbia avuto veramente un rigurgito di coscienza prematrimoniale. Facciamo finta che Giovanni sia l'uomo migliore del mondo e che valga la pena sbattersi a tutti i costi per produrre bambini con lui. Sgombriamo il campo da qualunque ipotesi avversa e mettiamo i ragazzi nella migliore posizione possibile.
In teoria è successo che lei adesso deve farsi un culo come un secchio per riconquistarsi la sua fiducia. Perché fondamentalmente la fiducia va riconquistata, no? Quindi adesso sul pratico, effetto zucchero nel serbatoio, ci sarà la gestione di milioni di rotture di coglioni che prima non c'erano. Ogni volta che qualcuno fa tardi Ogni volta che lei fa tardi di 10 minuti perché l'autobus ha trovato traffico, ci sarà il retro pensiero, ogni volta che lei desidera nel dare una risposta sul con chi eri? Dove stavi? Cosa stai facendo? Scatterà il retropensiero. Ogni volta che le finiscono le pile del telefonino in automatico scatterà il retropensiero. E compagnia cantante. Ora, una tale scarpinata in salita ha senso se il traguardo è la completa riabilitazione. Quindi secondo me delle due l'una perché la palla sta nelle mani di Giovanni. O Giovanni è in grado di negoziare un percorso di espiazione che porta alla completa riabilitazione al completo perdono e all'archiviazione definitiva della pratica, oppure non c'è nessun motivo al mondo per cui dovrebbe obbligare sta poveraccia a farsi tutto sto calvario. Io di donne che a causa di un tradimento scoperto, neanche confessato, vivono da segregata in casa (anche mentalmente) con dei mariti bastardi che usano la leva del tradimento fondamentalmente per avere potere, ne conosco più di qualcuna e onestamente l'ipotesi mi fa molto più schifo che pensare al cazzo di qualcun altro in bocca a mia moglie. Che per quello basta il dentifricio.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Settembre 2017)

Giovanni dovrebbe stare almeno un po' mesi da solo . 
E poi vede.
 Sarà lei che deve ricomporre ciò che ha rotto.
E che cavolo è bello fare casini e poi c'è chi ti sistema tutto.
Un po di mesi da soli farà bene a tutti e due . Almeno Spero


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo, perché basta solo questo per stare tranquilli.


 stare tranquilli non è un'opzione praticabile. Non si sta mai tranquilli e siamo sempre sul mercato. Pensare che basta un sì detto davanti a un prete per mettersi al riparo della concorrenza, è esattamente il motivo per cui poi quando ti svegli stai incazzato con la vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Giovanni dovrebbe stare almeno un po' mesi da solo .
> E poi vede.
> Sarà lei che deve ricomporre ciò che ha rotto.
> E che cavolo è bello fare casini e poi c'è chi ti sistema tutto.
> Un po di mesi da soli farà bene a tutti e due . Almeno Spero


 se ti si rompe qualcosa dentro solo tu ci puoi mettere le mani, e comunque siamo realisti. Se si lasciano in un paese straniero a 2000 km da casa e ognuno sta per conto suo tempo una settimana e lui sta a prendersi a schiaffi da solo e lei sta allegramente scopando con un altro. Oppure se ne torna a casa.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se ti si rompe qualcosa dentro solo tu ci puoi mettere le mani, e comunque siamo realisti. Se si lasciano in un paese straniero a 2000 km da casa e ognuno sta per conto suo tempo una settimana e lui sta a prendersi a schiaffi da solo e lei sta allegramente scopando con un altro. Oppure se ne torna a casa.


Mica è sempre così.


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> questo si chiama essere drogati di assoluti. Semplicemente, magari, ti sei accorto che una persona sola nella tua vita non basta? Puoi volerti bene quanto vuoi, ma dopo vent'anni che scopiamo mi annoio


interessante la noia come motore delle nostre azioni, soprattutto per una persona che dovrebbe essere matura ed equilibrata, ma di certo gli uomini maturano un bel po' avanti rispetto a noi donne... più o meno in punto di morte quindi è chiaro che non posso comprendere il senso di noia e apatia...
come fa una ad essere annoiata e apatica con lavoro due figli e marito?
sinceramente non ha tempo per esserlo...
invece un uomo chissà com'è si annoia... 

Prima di essere impallinata mi autocritico da sola: anche le donne non sono stinchi di santo, ma di solito non lo fanno per noia ma per trascuratezza... vengono trascurate e date per scontate un po' troppo.

quindi da questa relazione il tradimento è dovuto
-maschi per noia
-femmine per trascuratezza

concordate?


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> stare tranquilli non è un'opzione praticabile. Non si sta mai tranquilli e siamo sempre sul mercato. Pensare che basta un sì detto davanti a un prete per mettersi al riparo della concorrenza, è esattamente il motivo per cui poi quando ti svegli stai incazzato con la vita.


No no, non lo penso. Rispondevo che per come la vedo io, Giovanni se chiude tutto a tarallucci e vino dandole la seconda possibilità, dicendole "sei stata cattiva ma ti perdono ed alla prossima non ti faccio più amica", be si deve preparare ad un altro bel cesto di corna.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, se non rientra nei patti che i due dovranno "negoziare".
> Per me è: ti dò la seconda possibilità, fanne buon uso perché non ce ne saranno altre mai più.
> Chiarezza e massima determinazione.


ma sono promesse che possono essere infrante.
Dai, se faranno veramente famiglia, e dovesse riacapitare non puoi contestare in base a una promessa fatta.
Puoi avere tutta la determinazione del mondo, ma se l'altro a distanza di tempo si dovesse ripresentare, e lei ammettesse in quella circostanza che è stata la sua vera passione? delle promesse non ce ne si fa niente.


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> interessante la noia come motore delle nostre azioni, soprattutto per una persona che dovrebbe essere matura ed equilibrata, ma di certo gli uomini maturano un bel po' avanti rispetto a noi donne... più o meno in punto di morte quindi è chiaro che non posso comprendere il senso di noia e apatia...
> come fa una ad essere annoiata e apatica con lavoro due figli e marito?
> sinceramente non ha tempo per esserlo...
> invece un uomo chissà com'è si annoia...
> ...


Veramente no. Anche noi maschi veniamo trascurati arrivando dopo i figli (diciamo quasi che va bene), dopo il lavoro, dopo il cane ed il gatto.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> interessante la noia come motore delle nostre azioni, soprattutto per una persona che dovrebbe essere matura ed equilibrata, ma di certo gli uomini maturano un bel po' avanti rispetto a noi donne... più o meno in punto di morte quindi è chiaro che non posso comprendere il senso di noia e apatia...
> come fa una ad essere annoiata e apatica con lavoro due figli e marito?
> sinceramente non ha tempo per esserlo...
> invece un uomo chissà com'è si annoia...
> ...


Magari


----------



## oriente70 (25 Settembre 2017)

Giovanni fagli fare 10000 passi al giorno fa bene al corpo e alla mente e vedrai che dopo un mese sta a metà strada per casa .


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> quindi da questa relazione il tradimento è dovuto
> -maschi per noia
> -femmine per trascuratezza
> 
> concordate?


No.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma sono promesse che possono essere infrante.
> Dai, se faranno veramente famiglia, e dovesse riacapitare non puoi contestare in base a una promessa fatta.
> Puoi avere tutta la determinazione del mondo, ma se l'altro a distanza di tempo si dovesse ripresentare, e lei ammettesse in quella circostanza che è stata la sua vera passione? delle promesse non ce ne si fa niente.


Gionni raccatta i ferri e vai per la tua strada.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pure secondo me, la condivisione dopo 4 anni ha l'intento di minare il terreno. Su questo non ci piove. Però c'è un elemento da non sottovalutare. Aldilà dell'amante antico a quanto sembra lei ha avuto solo lui e stanno insieme o sono stati insieme in via più o meno esclusiva per 10 anni. Diciamo che lei non ha una grossa esperienza di rapporti, per cui il fatto che abbia dato per scontato il nostro amico ci sta.


 lo tratta da fratello, è il suo porto sicuro.


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, chiaro, parliamoci chiari. Facciamo finta per un attimo che nessuno di noi abbia il retro pensiero che la ragazza abbia confessato per sganciarsi dalla situazione. Facciamo finta che lei abbia avuto veramente un rigurgito di coscienza prematrimoniale. Facciamo finta che Giovanni sia l'uomo migliore del mondo e che valga la pena sbattersi a tutti i costi per produrre bambini con lui. Sgombriamo il campo da qualunque ipotesi avversa e mettiamo i ragazzi nella migliore posizione possibile.
> *In teoria è successo che lei adesso deve farsi un culo come un secchio per riconquistarsi la sua fiducia.* Perché fondamentalmente la fiducia va riconquistata, no? Quindi adesso sul pratico, effetto zucchero nel serbatoio, *ci sarà la gestione di milioni di rotture di coglioni che prima non c'erano.* Ogni volta che qualcuno fa tardi Ogni volta che lei fa tardi di 10 minuti perché l'autobus ha trovato traffico, ci sarà il retro pensiero, ogni volta che lei desidera nel dare una risposta sul con chi eri? Dove stavi? Cosa stai facendo? Scatterà il retropensiero. Ogni volta che le finiscono le pile del telefonino in automatico scatterà il retropensiero. E compagnia cantante. Ora, una tale scarpinata in salita ha senso se il traguardo è la completa riabilitazione. Quindi secondo me delle due l'una perché la palla sta nelle mani di Giovanni.* O Giovanni è in grado di negoziare un percorso di espiazione che porta alla completa riabilitazione al completo perdono e all'archiviazione definitiva della pratica, oppure non c'è nessun motivo al mondo per cui dovrebbe obbligare sta poveraccia a farsi tutto sto calvario.* Io di donne che a causa di un tradimento scoperto, neanche confessato, vivono da segregata in casa (anche mentalmente) con dei mariti bastardi che usano la leva del tradimento fondamentalmente per avere potere, ne conosco più di qualcuna e onestamente l'ipotesi mi fa molto più schifo che pensare al cazzo di qualcun altro in bocca a mia moglie. Che per quello basta il dentifricio.



E certo che è così!
E' un percorso di espiazione ed è lo scenario normale che si apre dopo una confessione...

Sul secondo grassetto, temo che Giovanni, come nessun altro tradito del resto, non possa sapere a priori se sarà capace di archiviare definitivamente la pratica, quindi il rischio è che il periodo di merda che seguirà (per entrambi) non porti a nessun esito positivo.


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Veramente no. Anche noi maschi veniamo trascurati arrivando dopo i figli (diciamo quasi che va bene), dopo il lavoro, dopo il cane ed il gatto.


ti svelo un segreto:
nella nostra mente bacata supponiamo che siate autosufficienti,
mentre bimbi cani gatti piante no
da cui scambiate normale supporto ai 'non autosufficienti' con mancanza di interesse nei vostri confronti
di fatto invece è che vi reputiamo superiori ad un bimbo di 5 anni o ad una pianta da annaffiare...

provare ad aiutare nel sostentamento di bimbi animali domestici e piante (che non è portare i soldi a casa) potrebbe aiutare a creare interesse nei vostri riguardi passando da marito 1.0  a marito 2.0
magari il matrimonio va male lo stesso ma almeno avrete imparato ad essere autonomi :rotfl:


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ti svelo un segreto:
> nella nostra mente bacata supponiamo che siate autosufficienti,
> mentre bimbi cani gatti piante no
> da cui scambiate normale supporto ai 'non autosufficienti' con mancanza di interesse nei vostri confronti
> ...


Non generalizzarè non siamo tutti come gli uomini che conosci te.


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Magari


troppo semplicistico?
per Occam la via più semplice di solito è quella giusta...


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo, perché basta solo questo per stare tranquilli.





Mat78 ha detto:


> No no, non lo penso. Rispondevo che per come la vedo io, Giovanni se chiude tutto a tarallucci e vino dandole la seconda possibilità, dicendole "sei stata cattiva ma ti perdono ed alla prossima non ti faccio più amica", be si deve preparare ad un altro bel cesto di corna.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma sono promesse che possono essere infrante.
> Dai, se faranno veramente famiglia, e dovesse riacapitare non puoi contestare in base a una promessa fatta.
> Puoi avere tutta la determinazione del mondo, ma se l'altro a distanza di tempo si dovesse ripresentare, e lei ammettesse in quella circostanza che è stata la sua vera passione? delle promesse non ce ne si fa niente.



L'importante è farsi vedere sicuri e determinati agli occhi dell'altra/o in modo da non lasciare nessun fraintendimento, della serie: "sei stato avvertito...regolati di conseguenza".
Pertanto: se ci tieni a me sai come comportarti ora e sempre, se ricommetti "uno sbaglio" e ti becco, addio per sempre che non vale la pena perdere un minuto di più con chi ha sputato sul perdono ricevuto a suo tempo.

Per rispondere a Ginevra, se lei dovesse ammettere che è stata la sua vera passione...che dire, mi sbatterei la testa contro il muro per non aver capito di avere a che fare con una cretina patentata!
Ma una demente proprio!!


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non generalizzarè non siamo tutti come gli uomini che conosci te.


è vero generalizzo, ma anche se leggi nel forum
guardi la tv
leggi i social ecc
noterai che per la maggior parte gli uomini almeno italiani si annoiano... e le donne si sentono trascurate.

puoi negare questo stato di cose? è vero man mano che si sale nello stivale le condizioni si modificano, ma ciò non toglie che in italia in particolare le donne fanno più o meno tre lavori gli uomini uno e si annoiano


----------



## GiovanniRossi (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, chiaro, parliamoci chiari. Facciamo finta per un attimo che nessuno di noi abbia il retro pensiero che la ragazza abbia confessato per sganciarsi dalla situazione. Facciamo finta che lei abbia avuto veramente un rigurgito di coscienza prematrimoniale. Facciamo finta che Giovanni sia l'uomo migliore del mondo e che valga la pena sbattersi a tutti i costi per produrre bambini con lui. Sgombriamo il campo da qualunque ipotesi avversa e mettiamo i ragazzi nella migliore posizione possibile.
> In teoria è successo che lei adesso deve farsi un culo come un secchio per riconquistarsi la sua fiducia. Perché fondamentalmente la fiducia va riconquistata, no? Quindi adesso sul pratico, effetto zucchero nel serbatoio, ci sarà la gestione di milioni di rotture di coglioni che prima non c'erano. Ogni volta che qualcuno fa tardi Ogni volta che lei fa tardi di 10 minuti perché l'autobus ha trovato traffico, ci sarà il retro pensiero, ogni volta che lei desidera nel dare una risposta sul con chi eri? Dove stavi? Cosa stai facendo? Scatterà il retropensiero. Ogni volta che le finiscono le pile del telefonino in automatico scatterà il retropensiero. E compagnia cantante. Ora, una tale scarpinata in salita ha senso se il traguardo è la completa riabilitazione. Quindi secondo me delle due l'una perché la palla sta nelle mani di Giovanni. O Giovanni è in grado di negoziare un percorso di espiazione che porta alla completa riabilitazione al completo perdono e all'archiviazione definitiva della pratica, oppure non c'è nessun motivo al mondo per cui dovrebbe obbligare sta poveraccia a farsi tutto sto calvario. Io di donne che a causa di un tradimento scoperto, neanche confessato, vivono da segregata in casa (anche mentalmente) con dei mariti bastardi che usano la leva del tradimento fondamentalmente per avere potere, ne conosco più di qualcuna e onestamente l'ipotesi mi fa molto più schifo che pensare al cazzo di qualcun altro in bocca a mia moglie. Che per quello basta il dentifricio.


Bel messaggio, grazie. Ed hai ragione sulla completa espiazione, o così o niente. 


Arcistufo ha detto:


> se ti si rompe qualcosa dentro solo tu ci puoi mettere le mani, e comunque siamo realisti. Se si lasciano in un paese straniero a 2000 km da casa e ognuno sta per conto suo tempo una settimana e lui sta a prendersi a schiaffi da solo e lei sta allegramente scopando con un altro. Oppure se ne torna a casa.


Secondo me devi invertire il lei con il lui. No sul serio, abbiamo entrambi un ottimo lavoro, nessuno tornerebbe in Italia. Solo che lo scenario apocalittico della disperazione in solitudine è verosimile. D'altronde, se dobbiamo decidere di stare insieme, tanto vale farlo. 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo tratta da fratello, è il suo porto sicuro.


E qui si apriranno diecimila discussioni sul se sia giusto o meno, discussioni dove nessuno ha ragione, secondo me.


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'importante è farsi vedere sicuri e determinati agli occhi dell'altra/o in modo da non lasciare nessun fraintendimento, della serie: "sei stato avvertito...regolati di conseguenza".
> Pertanto: se ci tieni a me sai come comportarti ora e sempre, se ricommetti "uno sbaglio" e ti becco, addio per sempre che non vale la pena perdere un minuto di più con chi ha sputato sul perdono ricevuto a suo tempo.
> 
> Per rispondere a Ginevra, se lei dovesse ammettere che è stata la sua vera passione...che dire, mi sbatterei la testa contro il muro per non aver capito di avere a che fare con una cretina patentata!
> Ma una demente proprio!!


"Uno sbaglio" è qui che si fa l'errore, a considerarlo uno sbaglio. Come scrissi in una altra discussione si sbaglia a non mettere il sale nell'acqua per la pasta, non mesi di scopate, bugie, premeditazione, pianificazione per incontrarsi ecc...


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No.


no, perchè no
o c'è una spiegazione che non vuoi dire?


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> è vero generalizzo, ma anche se leggi nel forum
> guardi la tv
> leggi i social ecc
> noterai che per la maggior parte gli uomini almeno italiani si annoiano... e le donne si sentono trascurate.
> ...


Continui a generalizzare e a vivere di preconcetti che non esistono più. Se è come dici te che fate tutto voi e siete stanche morte e non avete tempo per i mariti, come mai trovate il tempo e non siete stanche per farvi belle e farvi scopre da altri uomini? Vedi anche io sto generalizzando. Lo trovi corretto come ragionamento?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che l'importante non è ciò che è giusto, è ciò che ti fa stare bene. Ad essere incazzati col mondo diventi una macchietta come tante che ce ne stanno qui sopra.


Ehm...magari stare incazzati col mondo (benchè OGGETTIVAMENTE improduttivo) può non essere giusto ma farti stare bene, no ? 
Se il punto di partenza è quello (e a stare a quanto scrivi per te è quello), allora quello che fa stare bene te (giusto o sbagliato che sia) può non sortire alcun effetto positivo in qualcun altro, e magari quello che ritieni (a torto o a ragione) un atteggiamento e/o un modo di fare stupido e - per te - improduttivo può viceversa far stare bene qualcun altro...


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> no, perchè no
> o c'è una spiegazione che non vuoi dire?


Io non tradirei mai per noia.
Per esempio.
Semmai il contrario.


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> è vero generalizzo, ma anche se leggi nel forum
> guardi la tv
> leggi i social ecc
> noterai che per la maggior parte gli *uomini almeno italiani si annoiano*... e le donne si sentono *trascurate*.
> ...


Se davvero fosse così, probabilmente ci dovrebbero essere in giro quantità spropositate di donne insopportabilmente noiose. 
Cioè quelle che ti ripetono all'infinito "Tu mi trascuri sempre, pensi solo a te stesso, e io, io, io invece son sempre qui per te, io ti do tutto, io... e tu niente, non ci sei mai, non mi fai mai una sorpresa, che ne so, qualcosa di nuovo, qualcosa che renda diverso il nostro rapporto, qualcosa che mi faccia sentire al centro perenne della tua attenzione, io che penso sempre e solo a te, mentre tu mi trascuri e io invece ho sempre solo in mente te e tu niente, non mi dai mai abbastanza, no, tu mentre io, e tu, e...".

Ma ovviamente sappiamo tutti che non è così e che una realtà siffatta sarebbe macchiettistica.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In teoria è successo che lei adesso deve farsi un culo come un secchio per riconquistarsi la sua fiducia. Perché fondamentalmente la fiducia va riconquistata, no? Quindi adesso sul pratico, effetto zucchero nel serbatoio, ci sarà la gestione di milioni di rotture di coglioni che prima non c'erano. Ogni volta che qualcuno fa tardi Ogni volta che lei fa tardi di 10 minuti perché l'autobus ha trovato traffico, ci sarà il retro pensiero, ogni volta che lei desidera nel dare una risposta sul con chi eri? Dove stavi? Cosa stai facendo? Scatterà il retropensiero. Ogni volta che le finiscono le pile del telefonino in automatico scatterà il retropensiero. E compagnia cantante. Ora, una tale scarpinata in salita ha senso se il traguardo è la completa riabilitazione. Quindi secondo me delle due l'una perché la palla sta nelle mani di Giovanni. O Giovanni è in grado di negoziare un percorso di espiazione che porta alla completa riabilitazione al completo perdono e all'archiviazione definitiva della pratica, oppure non c'è nessun motivo al mondo per cui dovrebbe obbligare sta poveraccia a farsi tutto sto calvario


Questo è verissimo ma tra persone sane è un percorso che non può e non deve durare all'infinito (altrimenti il traditore avrebbe tutto il diritto di mandare affanculo il tradito) ma è perfettamente ovvio che una bella corsetta in salita il traditore l'ha da fare....


----------



## insane (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> è vero generalizzo, ma anche se leggi nel forum
> guardi la tv
> leggi i social ecc
> noterai che per la maggior parte gli uomini almeno italiani si annoiano... e le donne si sentono trascurate.
> ...


Se prendi come campione la gente che sta a rincoglionirsi sui social e si imbottisce di tv...

Che poi io di donne che fanno tre lavori e uomini che si annoiano non ne conosco neanche uno; di solito e' il contrario; uomo che si fa il culo e donna che al massimo fa un part time


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il rischio a quel punto però diventa quello opposto, cioè quello di scegliere la campana che si vuol sentir suonare. In un senso o nell'altro. Poi chiaro che se proprio devi confidare lo fai con chi ti vuole bene e chi ti conosce da una vita, però la cosa migliore quando tradisci per come la vedo io è creare una bolla protettiva intorno al tuo rapporto illegittimo che già di rotture di coglioni ne arrivano più che a sufficienza.


Ma non scelgo una campana. Mi confido da anni con le stesse due persone e ultimamente con una terza. Per me il confidarmi è un confronto. Non ho aspettative ma ho così stima e fiducia in queste persone che so che sono in grado di farmi anche da "specchio", facendomi da specchio.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io invece con nessuno, tranne qui.Eppure ho un'amica con idee moooolto aperte.


Per me con nessuno sarebbe impossibile proprio per il rapporto che ho con loro. Sarebbe nascondere una parte importante di me e svilirebbe il rapporto che ho costruito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Bel messaggio, grazie. Ed hai ragione sulla completa espiazione, o così o niente.
> 
> Secondo me devi invertire il lei con il lui. No sul serio, abbiamo entrambi un ottimo lavoro, nessuno tornerebbe in Italia. Solo che lo scenario apocalittico della disperazione in solitudine è verosimile. D'altronde, se dobbiamo decidere di stare insieme, tanto vale farlo.
> 
> E qui si apriranno diecimila discussioni sul se sia giusto o meno, discussioni dove nessuno ha ragione, secondo me.


 mi rifaccio ad un ricordo, una mia amica fudanzatissima da quando erano ragazzini, improvvisamente ha iniziato a frequentarsi con un altro.
Lo disse al fidanzato e si presero una pausa.
Dopo un po' di tempo si rimasero insieme.
Perché erano talmente abituati l'uno all'altra.
Lui l'aveva aspettata perché non aveva voglia di iniziare con 7un'altra.
Lei era tornata, perché non ci si trovava con l'altro. Praticamente quelli nuovo non la accondiscendeva in tutto come il vecchio fidanzato.
Si sono sposati e hanno avuto figli. Una coppia di inerti.
Sono ancora sposati e sono come fratello e sorella.
Non c'era amore ma un grande affetto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me con nessuno sarebbe impossibile proprio per il rapporto che ho con loro. Sarebbe nascondere una parte importante di me e svilirebbe il rapporto che ho costruito.


 è una cosa troppo intima, non riuscirei. Sarà che io non mi fido di nessuno


----------



## oriente70 (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> troppo semplicistico?
> per Occam la via più semplice di solito è quella giusta...


Esatto. Il fatto è che la vita ce la complichiamo noi


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mica è sempre così.


Infatti non è sempre così, la mia opinione è che sia così nel caso specifico.


arula ha detto:


> interessante la noia come motore delle nostre azioni, soprattutto per una persona che dovrebbe essere matura ed equilibrata, ma di certo gli uomini maturano un bel po' avanti rispetto a noi donne... più o meno in punto di morte quindi è chiaro che non posso comprendere il senso di noia e apatia...
> come fa una ad essere annoiata e apatica con lavoro due figli e marito?
> sinceramente non ha tempo per esserlo...
> invece un uomo chissà com'è si annoia...
> ...


No. Rigetto a prescindere qualunque logica Maschi contro femmine. Lo trovo stupido e improduttivo così come trovo estremamente stupido, improduttivo e foriero di grossa infelicità a ragionare in termini di Maschi contro femmine. Tutti dopo vent'anni diventiamo la minestra riscaldata. Si può solo lavorare perché l'altro se ne accorga il più tardi possibile o non se ne accorga perché preferisce un'illusione alla realtà. È esattamente lo stesso meccanismo per cui si va a messa la domenica. Se devi credere ad un tizio risorto dopo 3 giorni invece che ha l'uomo ragno, devi andarti a ripetere che sto tizio esiste tutte le domeniche. Altrimenti potresti avere un rigurgito di realismo


Mat78 ha detto:


> No no, non lo penso. Rispondevo che per come la vedo io, Giovanni se chiude tutto a tarallucci e vino dandole la seconda possibilità, dicendole "sei stata cattiva ma ti perdono ed alla prossima non ti faccio più amica", be si deve preparare ad un altro bel cesto di corna.


 non credo sia necessariamente vero. E ripeto, se lei ha avuto solo lui una sbandata è assolutamente fisiologica. Confessarlo molto meno.


oriente70 ha detto:


> Giovanni fagli fare 10000 passi al giorno fa bene al corpo e alla mente e vedrai che dopo un mese sta a metà strada per casa .


Giovanni non devi far fare passi a nessuno secondo me, devi capire chi ha davanti e se gli sta bene gli ha davanti. Non esiste la ricetta universale, nel caso di specie secondo me dovrebbe capire se lei ha calato l'asso di bastoni del tradimento per un vero rigurgito di coscienza, se è sorda, oppure se voleva far saltare il banco.


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo tratta da fratello, è il suo porto sicuro.


 e dopo 10 anni insieme senza essersi scopala nessun altro come dovrebbe trattarlo?


Diletta ha detto:


> E certo che è così!
> E' un percorso di espiazione ed è lo scenario normale che si apre dopo una confessione...
> 
> Sul secondo grassetto, temo che Giovanni, come nessun altro tradito del resto, non possa sapere a priori se sarà capace di archiviare definitivamente la pratica, quindi il rischio è che il periodo di merda che seguirà (per entrambi) non porti a nessun esito positivo.


La differenza sta nelle intenzioni. Se cerchi di salvare il salvabile ci lavori, se vuoi vendetta rompi solo il cazzo a te ea quello che vorresti salvare.


GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Bel messaggio, grazie. Ed hai ragione sulla completa espiazione, o così o niente.Secondo me devi invertire il lei con il lui. No sul serio, abbiamo entrambi un ottimo lavoro, nessuno tornerebbe in Italia. Solo che lo scenario apocalittico della disperazione in solitudine è verosimile. D'altronde, se dobbiamo decidere di stare insieme, tanto vale farlo.E qui si apriranno diecimila discussioni sul se sia giusto o meno, discussioni dove nessuno ha ragione, secondo me.


Nessuno può avere ragione perché la vita è solo tua. Al di là dell'ottimo lavoro stressare troppo e rapporto visto che siete entrambi economicamente dipendenti secondo me porta solo a case separate.


Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ehm...magari stare incazzati col mondo (benchè OGGETTIVAMENTE improduttivo) può non essere giusto ma farti stare bene, no ?
> Se il punto di partenza è quello (e a stare a quanto scrivi per te è quello), allora quello che fa stare bene te (giusto o sbagliato che sia) può non sortire alcun effetto positivo in qualcun altro, e magari quello che ritieni (a torto o a ragione) un atteggiamento e/o un modo di fare stupido e - per te - improduttivo può viceversa far stare bene qualcun altro...


Secondo me stare incazzati col mondo ti fa diventare al massimo una macchietta. E non penso che ti faccia stare bene, anche perché il 99% dei traditi che conosco (ma pure 100) normalmente vede fantasmi ovunque perché tanto chi si è scottato con l'acqua calda ha paura pure di quella fredda.


Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questo è verissimo ma tra persone sane è un percorso che non può e non deve durare all'infinito (altrimenti il traditore avrebbe tutto il diritto di mandare affanculo il tradito) ma è perfettamente ovvio che una bella corsetta in salita il traditore l'ha da fare....


Rapporti di forza, anche psicologica, all'interno di un rapporto cambiano da rapporto a rapporto. Che il traditore una bella corsetta in salita la debba fare non sono d'accordo ovviamente che gli convenga farla è un altro paio di maniche, e che il traditore abbia tutto il diritto di mandare a fanculo il tradito dopo avergli messo le corna se vede che la situazione è irrecuperabile assolutamente sì. Io tutti i traditi scoperti che rimangono quei traditori che conosco guarda caso hanno figli e sono ricattabili quindi. Oppure non solo economicamente indipendenti.


farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non scelgo una campana. Mi confido da anni con le stesse due persone e ultimamente con una terza. Per me il confidarmi è un confronto. Non ho aspettative ma ho così stima e fiducia in queste persone che so che sono in grado di farmi anche da "specchio", facendomi da specchio.


 figurati, chiaro che qualcosa come il tradimento non può uscire dal cerchio distretto delle amicizie vere. Però, spesso e volentieri un amico vero non ti va di metterlo nei casini perché magari è amico di entrambi, oppure hai l'amico ultracattolico che metterebbe a prescindere la testa sotto la sabbia perché il matrimonio è stato fatto davanti a Dio, e potrei continuare per ore. Nel senso che secondo me chiunque ti dice la tua su un argomento così grosso che comunque va sviscerato nel profondo, normalmente è soggetto ad una tara sulla pregiudiziale ideologica.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Settembre 2017)

Dei 10000 passi era un'altra battuta ..


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è una cosa troppo intima, non riuscirei. *Sarà che io non mi fido di nessuno*


Può non essere una cosa negativa in effetti 

E' sicuramente una cosa molto intima ma dipende appunto dal rapporto che crei


----------



## GiovanniRossi (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e dopo 10 anni insieme senza essersi scopala nessun altro come dovrebbe trattarlo?


Cosa che abbiamo scoperto non essere vera:rotfl:


> Nessuno può avere ragione perché la vita è solo tua. Al di là dell'ottimo lavoro stressare troppo e rapporto visto che siete entrambi economicamente dipendenti secondo me porta solo a case separate.


Anche secondo me. Finiremmo per sentirci ogni giorno, vederci, secondo me non ha senso. Sinceramente non ho mai pensato di farlo.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non scelgo una campana. Mi confido da anni con le stesse due persone e ultimamente con una terza. Per me il confidarmi è un confronto. Non ho aspettative ma ho così stima e fiducia in queste persone che so che sono in grado di farmi anche da "specchio", facendomi da specchio.


Il confidarsi è non stare bene. Io sto bene


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è una cosa troppo intima, non riuscirei. Sarà che io non mi fido di nessuno


Quotone


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Continui a generalizzare *e a vivere di preconcetti  che non esistono più*. Se è come dici te che fate tutto voi e siete  stanche morte e non avete tempo per i mariti, come mai trovate il tempo e  non siete stanche per farvi belle e farvi scopre da altri uomini? Vedi  anche io sto generalizzando. Lo trovi corretto come  ragionamento?


infatti il fatto che le donne lavorino il doppio fra casa e lavoro a  livello europeo con statistiche è una pura mia generalizzazione, non è  comprovato da ricerche
come pure non è comprovato che prendiamo meno a parità di lavoro... un illusione generata dai mass media 


mi sono basata su una risposta di arcistufo, non ho fatto una battaglia a  chi è più bravo, lui parlava di  noia e mi sono allacciata
posso anche aver generalizzato, ma perchè la prendi sul personale? se per te non vale ne sono contenta non ho mica enunciato una legge 

buon per te che aiuti in casa che sei autosufficiente che sai badare a figli animali e piante o almeno che pensi di saperlo fare :carneval:

PS i preconcetti non sono una cosa negativa (la cosa negativa è non  saper: cambiare idea, adattarsi, crescere, imparare) l'esperienza genera  preconcetti ipotesi analogie... se non avessi preconcetti non sarei una  persona adulta ma una bambina e anche di piccola età. Etichettare, dedurre,  indurre , elaborare, trarre conclusioni giudicare e trovare soluzioni  fanno parte della psiche umana se uno pensa che sia una cosa negativa  non ha molto le idee su come funziona il cervello umano, ma magari sbaglio io, chissà...


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io non tradirei mai per noia.
> Per esempio.
> Semmai il contrario.


la noia era inteso con il patner attuale sicchè si cerca altro in altri lidi,
non ho capito quindi il 'semmai il contrario' puoi spiegare per favore?


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Cosa che abbiamo scoperto non essere vera:rotfl:
> 
> Anche secondo me. Finiremmo per sentirci ogni giorno, vederci, secondo me non ha senso. Sinceramente non ho mai pensato di farlo.


 Giovanni, la mia tesi rimane sempre la stessa. Secondo me la scappatella della tua fidanzata la qualifica come persona sana di mente. La confessione invece molto meno. E non sto scherzando. Detto questo, però, solo te sai come gira il fumo. Anzi, se avete ricominciato a scopare come ricci forse deriva dal fatto che, visto che hai scoperto che se non glielo dai tanto è bene la ragazza cerca altrove, almeno su questo punto sarai più presente a te stesso in futuro.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> infatti il fatto che le donne lavorino il doppio fra casa e lavoro a  livello europeo con statistiche è una pura mia generalizzazione, non è  comprovato da ricerche
> come pure non è comprovato che prendiamo meno a parità di lavoro... un illusione generata dai mass media
> 
> 
> ...


Il pregiudizio è sbagliato esattamente perché avviene prima del giudizio. Noi giudichiamo sulla base delle esperienze pregresse. Facendo un esempio molto pratico un tradito difficilmente riuscirà ad astrarsi dalle condizioni particolari del suo tradimento per avere un giudizio sereno sulla materia. Dibase rapporto era qualunque tradimento al suo tradimento che è umano ma non per questo meno una cazzata. Anzi proprio perché l'obiettività costa fatica sforzarsi di essere obiettivi secondo me è una battaglia molto nobile


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è una cosa troppo intima, non riuscirei. Sarà che io non mi fido di nessuno


E ci sta assolutamente, soprattutto se vivi in realtà piccole. Però è pure vero che senza confronto nascono i mostri


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E ci sta assolutamente, soprattutto se vivi in realtà piccole. Però è pure vero che senza confronto nascono i mostri


Ma dai....


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se davvero fosse così, probabilmente ci dovrebbero essere in giro quantità spropositate di donne insopportabilmente noiose.
> Cioè quelle che ti ripetono all'infinito "Tu mi trascuri sempre, pensi solo a te stesso, e io, io, io invece son sempre qui per te, io ti do tutto, io... e tu niente, non ci sei mai, non mi fai mai una sorpresa, che ne so, qualcosa di nuovo, qualcosa che renda diverso il nostro rapporto, qualcosa che mi faccia sentire al centro perenne della tua attenzione, io che penso sempre e solo a te, mentre tu mi trascuri e io invece ho sempre solo in mente te e tu niente, non mi dai mai abbastanza, no, tu mentre io, e tu, e...".
> 
> Ma ovviamente sappiamo tutti che non è così e che una realtà siffatta sarebbe macchiettistica.


direi che annoiarsi non significa che il/la partner è noioso, ma la monotonia del tutto uguale rende il rapporto noioso

sono partita da quello, c'era scritto in un post...
da cui lavoro di deduzione logica
ha noia= tutto uguale= monotonia= tradisco

in base a questa deduzione ho posto la 'mia' soluzione
ipotesi hai noia 
se ha noia non ha niente da fare
soluzione 'cazzo fai di più così vedrai che non ti annoi'


anzi ora che ci penso meglio in realtà arcistufo mi ha risposto pensando di dire una cosa diversa da quella che dicevo (che il tradimento nasce per desiderio di novità) in realtà affermando proprio quello che dicevo io 'combattere la noia' (quindi desiderio di novità) - come è facile fraintendersi.


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Se prendi come campione la gente che sta a rincoglionirsi sui social e si imbottisce di tv...
> 
> Che poi io di donne che fanno tre lavori e uomini che si annoiano non ne conosco neanche uno; di solito e' il contrario; uomo che si fa il culo e donna che al massimo fa un part time


perchè fa il part time?


----------



## insane (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> perchè fa il part time?


Nei casi che conosco (pochi, me ne rendo conto) perche' cosi' ha tempo di occuparsi della casa, che sappiamo bene essere impegnativa come tutti gli altri lavori


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> la noia era inteso con il patner attuale sicchè si cerca altro in altri lidi,
> non ho capito quindi il 'semmai il contrario' puoi spiegare per favore?


Ma non è assolutamente detto che basti un rapporto di lunga data sfociato nella noia perché si approdi al tradimento.
Ci sono tanti modi per vincere la noia prima che si arrivi a una relazione extraconiugale.
Piuttosto serve l'attrazione molto forte per un'altra persona, nella maggior parte dei casi, o per il sesso, in altri.
Senza di questi, noia o non noia, non ci si imbarca in una relazione extraconiugale.


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> *direi che annoiarsi non significa che il/la partner è noioso, ma la monotonia del tutto uguale rende il rapporto noioso*
> 
> sono partita da quello, c'era scritto in un post...
> da cui lavoro di deduzione logica
> ...


La monotonia in una coppia è data dagli elementi che la compongono, di solito.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è assolutamente detto che basti un rapporto di lunga data sfociato nella noia perché si approdi al tradimento.
> Ci sono tanti modi per vincere la noia prima che si arrivi a una relazione extraconiugale.
> Piuttosto serve l'attrazione molto forte per un'altra persona, nella maggior parte dei casi, o per il sesso, in altri.
> Senza di questi, noia o non noia, non ci si imbarca in una relazione extraconiugale.


Per le statistiche: io per il sesso


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Rigetto a prescindere qualunque logica Maschi contro femmine. Lo trovo stupido e improduttivo così come trovo estremamente stupido, improduttivo e foriero di grossa infelicità a ragionare in termini di Maschi contro femmine. *Tutti dopo vent'anni diventiamo la minestra riscaldata. *Si può solo lavorare perché l'altro se ne accorga il più tardi possibile o non se ne accorga perché preferisce un'illusione alla realtà. È esattamente lo stesso meccanismo per cui si va a messa la domenica. Se devi credere ad un tizio risorto dopo 3 giorni invece che ha l'uomo ragno, devi andarti a ripetere che sto tizio esiste tutte le domeniche. Altrimenti potresti avere un rigurgito di realismo
> non credo sia necessariamente vero. E ripeto, se lei ha avuto solo lui una sbandata è assolutamente fisiologica. Confessarlo molto meno.


che brutto

allora dopo venti anni mando a cagare gli amici
mando a cagare i genitori
mando a cagare i nonni e i figli
cambio lavoro e mando a cagare tutti...

che misera vita, mi spiace molto, sai però una cosa:

è la tua vita e c'è una speranza puoi cambiarla, puoi non andare a messa, puoi prendere un aereo
puoi guardare quella cogliona/coglione noiso e palloso che ti sta accanto e dirgli sai che c'è andiamo a berci una birra
sai che c'è mi piace questo lo facciamo

e sai che c'è chi si annoia non sa vivere, non si ama e principalmente si annoia con se stesso
e purtroppo sono quindi ritornata sulla mia posizione iniziale da dove eravamo partiti a disquisire 

kiss


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La monotonia in una coppia è *data dagli elementi che la compongono*, di solito.


magari sono le necessità circostanti, no...
anche se uno è solo alzarsi tutte le mattine per lavoro 8 ore poi casa, è comunque monotono...

il neretto: uno, l'altro o entrambi?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il confidarsi è non stare bene. Io sto bene


Non è vero
io condivido e confido cose belle e brutte
Poi capisco che sono rapporti che possono non essere capiti o non interessare.


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Nei casi che conosco (pochi, me ne rendo conto) perche' cosi' ha tempo di occuparsi della casa, che sappiamo bene essere impegnativa come tutti gli altri lavori


meno male che ti sei accorta

non potevo sentire quello che avevi scritto prima

magari allora ho generalizzato qualcosa di davvero esistente nel mondo...chissà?


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> infatti il fatto che le donne lavorino il doppio fra casa e lavoro a  livello europeo con statistiche è una pura mia generalizzazione, non è  comprovato da ricerche
> come pure non è comprovato che prendiamo meno a parità di lavoro... un illusione generata dai mass media
> 
> 
> ...


Ho semplicemente risposto come altri forumisti.prima chiedi se siamo d'accordo e se rispondo diversamente te la prendi. Credimi, non mi sento per nulla toccato.


----------



## insane (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> meno male che ti sei accorta
> 
> non potevo sentire quello che avevi scritto prima
> 
> magari allora ho generalizzato qualcosa di davvero esistente nel mondo...chissà?


accortO :kiss:


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dai....


Non fidarci sì ci sta


arula ha detto:


> che brutto
> 
> allora dopo venti anni mando a cagare gli amici
> mando a cagare i genitori
> ...


 devi essere molto giovane, e ci sta. Anch'io a vent'anni ragionavo come te. La verità molto semplicemente è che dopo vent'anni i genitori invecchiano e tornano ragazzini, gli amici buona parte cambiano tranne quei tre o quattro che ti porti appresso dalla culla alla bara, e anche quel tipo di rapporti hanno alti e bassi perché molto spesso alcune amicizie infantili rimangono per tutta la vita solo perché sono amicizie infantili, perché se fosse come vero secondo me che l'amicizia è uno scambio tra spiriti affini, molti degli amici di infanzia che avevo non sono certo cresciuti come me.
D'altronde invidio il tuo modo di ragionare molto molto semplice. Se bastasse portare a bersi una birra il coglione palloso per far andare avanti un rapporto di coppia, invece di fare l'avvocato avrai un pub. Il problema fondamentale è che spesso e volentieri la comunicazione a livello profondo fra due persone si rompe e non c'è modo di aggiustarla. Puoi rincoglionirsi di cose da fare, fare 14 figli e comprarti due cani, buttarti nel super lavoro, o passare giornate a scrivere su un forum. Confrontandoti con gente che tanto non vedrai mai. Ma molto spesso quel tipo di comunicazione non lo ri acchiappi più oppure semplicemente non ne vale la pena.
Kiss a te, ma anche no.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è vero
> io condivido e confido cose belle e brutte
> Poi capisco che sono rapporti che possono non essere capiti o non interessare.


L'amico li capisce se no che amico è?


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è assolutamente detto che basti un rapporto di lunga data sfociato nella noia perché si approdi al tradimento.
> Ci sono tanti modi per vincere la noia prima che si arrivi a una relazione extraconiugale.
> Piuttosto serve l'attrazione molto forte per un'altra persona, nella maggior parte dei casi, o per il sesso, in altri.
> Senza di questi, noia o non noia, non ci si imbarca in una relazione extraconiugale.


Tu il motore del tradimento lo vedi per forza nel terzo incomodo, vero? Secondo me invece parte tutto da dentro.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> L'amico li capisce se no che amico è?


intendevo dire che il tipo di rapporto che vivo io con i miei amici può non essere capito ne interessare averne


----------



## GiovanniRossi (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giovanni, la mia tesi rimane sempre la stessa. Secondo me la scappatella della tua fidanzata la qualifica come persona sana di mente. La confessione invece molto meno. E non sto scherzando. Detto questo, però, solo te sai come gira il fumo. Anzi, *se avete ricominciato a scopare come ricci forse deriva dal fatto che, visto che hai scoperto che se non glielo dai tanto è bene la ragazza cerca altrove, almeno su questo punto sarai più presente a te stesso in futuro.*


Diciamo così... I primi due giorni non l'ho nemmeno guardata in faccia, poi 4 giorni di scopate, adesso sono da due giorni  ritornato in una tristezza che non mi si alza nemmeno. 
Sinceramente il sesso è la prima cosa che ho pensato. Però che palle, a quel punto di faceva la scopata e basta. Invece questa relazione di 2 mesi non c'entra un cazzo.


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu il motore del tradimento lo vedi per forza nel terzo incomodo, vero? Secondo me invece parte tutto da dentro.


Il terzo è l'elemento scatenante di qualcosa che altrimenti troverebbe altre vie d'uscita.
Non è il motore, ma al limite il combustibile.
Quello che manca per esempio a me adesso.


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente risposto come altri forumisti.prima chiedi se siamo d'accordo e se rispondo diversamente te la prendi. Credimi, non mi sento per nulla toccato.


non era diverso
era fuori tema e non me la sono certo presa

per come vedo le cose capita spesso/quasi sempre (per le mie piccole esperienze) che l'uomo tradisca per noia e la donna per trascuratezza
se la risposta è vivi di preconcetti non mi pare una risposta 
che so magari mi aspetto non per trascuratezza tutti oppure per semplice autostima
per sentirsi giovani oppure bo

è come quando lo psicologo ti chiede cosa vedi in una macchia e tu invece di dire a cosa ti assomiglia rispondi
la domanda è mal posta cosa c'entra la macchia con i miei problemi^-^ (personalmente risponderei una macchia da cui ho già la camicia abbottonata dietro pronta ahahahah)


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> magari sono le necessità circostanti, no...
> anche se uno è solo alzarsi tutte le mattine per lavoro 8 ore poi casa, è comunque monotono...
> 
> il neretto: uno, l'altro o entrambi?


Sei alla ricerca di regole e certezze che non esistono.


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per le statistiche: io per il sesso


ahahaha grazie di esistere


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> non era diverso
> era fuori tema e non me la sono certo presa
> 
> per come vedo le cose capita spesso/quasi sempre (per le mie piccole esperienze) che l'uomo tradisca per noia e la donna per trascuratezza
> ...


Fuori tema? Hai detto che la donna tradisce per trascuratezza ed io ti ho fatto notare che anche le donne fanno altrettanto.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> ahahaha grazie di esistere


Troppo b(u)ona


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Diciamo così... I primi due giorni non l'ho nemmeno guardata in faccia, poi 4 giorni di scopate, adesso sono da due giorni  ritornato in una tristezza che non mi si alza nemmeno.
> Sinceramente il sesso è la prima cosa che ho pensato. Però che palle, a quel punto di faceva la scopata e basta. Invece questa relazione di 2 mesi non c'entra un cazzo.


 ma che te ne frega? Sono donne! Di 21 anni per di più. Figurati se non infiocchettava la scopata con qualcosa di pseudosentimentale. Manco si sarebbe bagnata senza film. Anzi tranquillo che il tipo scopava male altrimenti col cazzo che durava solo 2 mesi


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il terzo è l'elemento scatenante di qualcosa che altrimenti troverebbe altre vie d'uscita.
> Non è il motore, ma al limite il combustibile.
> Quello che manca per esempio a me adesso.


Appunto, se hai un serbatoio di benzina che cola da tutte le parti inutile che ti incazzi col fiammifero


----------



## insane (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma che te ne frega? Sono donne! Di 21 anni per di più. Figurati se non infiocchettava la scopata con qualcosa di pseudosentimentale. Manco si sarebbe bagnata senza film. Anzi tranquillo che il tipo scopava male altrimenti col cazzo che durava solo 2 mesi


Magari era lei che non era all'altezza ed e' stata scaricata...


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma che te ne frega? Sono donne! Di 21 anni per di più. Figurati se non infiocchettava la scopata con qualcosa di pseudosentimentale. Manco si sarebbe bagnata senza film. Anzi tranquillo che il tipo scopava male altrimenti col cazzo che durava solo 2 mesi


Bella questa


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Magari era lei che non era all'altezza ed e' stata scaricata...


Non avrebbe confessato. Anche se, a onor del vero, a me quelle che mi rompono il cazzo perché sono infelice nella storia in cui stanno tendono a farmi l'effetto opposto rispetto al Viagra


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Bella questa


 che ti devo dire? Questo continua a guardarsi indietro invece di pensare sa quello che l'aspetta.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma che te ne frega? Sono donne! Di 21 anni per di più. Figurati se non infiocchettava la scopata con qualcosa di pseudosentimentale. Manco si sarebbe bagnata senza film. Anzi tranquillo che il tipo scopava male altrimenti col cazzo che durava solo 2 mesi


Devo ammettere che mi stai quasi convincendo...


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che mi stai quasi convincendo...


Perché ti fa comodo giustificarla piuttosto che guardare ai fatti.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che mi stai quasi convincendo...


Figurati, sono vent'anni che metto la pentola sul fuoco convincendo la gente di un sacco di cose intelligentissime


----------



## GiovanniRossi (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perché ti fa comodo giustificarla piuttosto che guardare ai fatti.


Forse perché invece è l'unico che sta dando il giusto peso ad una storia di ventenni?


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perché ti fa comodo giustificarla piuttosto che guardare ai fatti.


Ma un cazzo proprio. I fatti sono questi. Che tu poi ci debba per forza sovrapporre la tua visione filosofica delle corna è tutta un'altra partita. Stavano insieme da 10 anni. Lei ha cominciato con lui, lontananze, ti ripeto che una che non si guardava intorno secondo me era una specie di psicopatica. Il terrore all'idea di invecchiare insieme. Ma il terrore proprio.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Forse perché invece è l'unico che sta dando il giusto peso ad una storia di ventenni?


 guarda che la storia tra ventenni non era quella tra la tua fidanzata e l'amante. La storia tra ventenni era quella fra voi due. E in una storia tra ventenni l'irresponsabilità ci sta benissimo


----------



## insane (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Forse perché invece è l'unico che sta dando il giusto peso ad una storia di ventenni?


Giovanni, solo tu puoi sapere il peso reale della cosa. Qualunque cosa tu voglia fare pero' devi renderti conto che devi TU essere convinto, non FARTI convincere. Se non svisceri, cucini, digerisci ed espelli tutto rischi che la cosa rispunti nel futuro.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> guarda che la storia tra ventenni non era quella tra la tua fidanzata e l'amante. La storia tra ventenni era quella fra voi due. E in una storia tra ventenni l'irresponsabilità ci sta benissimo


Anche. 


insane ha detto:


> Giovanni, solo tu puoi sapere il peso reale della cosa. Qualunque cosa tu voglia fare pero' devi renderti conto che devi TU essere convinto, non FARTI convincere. Se non svisceri, cucini, digerisci ed espelli tutto rischi che la cosa rispunti nel futuro.


Ovvio. 

Mi fa piacere parlare con voi, mi aiuta molto, ma alla fine è normale che colgo solo ciò che io so di voler cogliere.


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Forse perché invece è l'unico che sta dando il giusto peso ad una storia di ventenni?


Guarda Giovanni ti faccio tre ipotesi anche su storie tra 20 enni.
Ipotesi 1: lui molla lei( incompatibilità ). Lei torna da te. Sei la sua ruota di scorta.
Ipotesi 2: lei molla lui (incompatibilità). Lei torna da te. Sei la sua ruota di scorta.
Ipotesi 3: tra loro andava bene. A quest'ora si parlerebbe di altro.
Solo tu puoi valutare e scegliere. Le idee chiare devi averle solo tu e devi conviverci con la scelta che farai.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Settembre 2017)

Come se dice morto un Papa se ne fa un altro


----------



## GiovanniRossi (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda Giovanni ti faccio tre ipotesi anche su storie tra 20 enni.
> Ipotesi 1: lui molla lei( incompatibilità ). Lei torna da te. Sei la sua ruota di scorta.
> Ipotesi 2: lei molla lui (incompatibilità). Lei torna da te. Sei la sua ruota di scorta.
> Ipotesi 3: tra loro andava bene. A quest'ora si parlerebbe di altro.
> Solo tu puoi valutare e scegliere. Le idee chiare devi averle solo tu e devi conviverci con la scelta che farai.


Ipotesi 4:
Lei capisce di aver fatto una cazzata, di volere solo me, e si tiene tutto dentro fino al giorno in cui decide che non possiamo sposarci senza sincerità.


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Guarda Giovanni ti faccio tre ipotesi anche su storie tra 20 enni. Ipotesi 1: lui molla lei( incompatibilità ). Lei torna da te. Sei la sua ruota di scorta. Ipotesi 2: lei molla lui (incompatibilità). Lei torna da te. Sei la sua ruota di scorta. Ipotesi 3: tra loro andava bene. A quest'ora si parlerebbe di altro. Solo tu puoi valutare e scegliere. Le idee chiare devi averle solo tu e devi conviverci con la scelta che farai.


  Incominciate (tutti) a fare anche altre ipotesi. Siete più monotoni di un matrimonio a nozze d'oro. )


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ipotesi 4:
> Lei capisce di aver fatto una cazzata, di volere solo me, e si tiene tutto dentro fino al giorno in cui decide che non possiamo sposarci senza sincerità.


Certo dopo due mesi (a quanto ne sai tu) e dopo aver valutato sempre l'altro.


----------



## insane (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ipotesi 4:
> Lei capisce di aver fatto una cazzata, di volere solo me, e si tiene tutto dentro fino al giorno in cui decide che non possiamo sposarci senza sincerità.


... lasciando a te il fardello di decidere cosa fare. Perdonami, ma se ci teneva veramente secondo me se ne stava zitta e SOFFRIVA da sola e in silenzio maledicendosi per tutta la vita, facendo il possibile per farti star bene.


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Incominciate (tutti) a fare anche altre ipotesi. Siete più monotoni di un matrimonio a nozze d'oro. )


Be in effetti hai ragione, ma queste cose non è che abbiano tantissime altre ipotesi. Se ne conosci qualcuna nuova la leggo volentieri.


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto, se hai un serbatoio di benzina che cola da tutte le parti inutile che ti incazzi col fiammifero


Sì e no.
Incazzarsi ha una sua logica, nessuno di noi è così asceta da accettare un inganno senza reagire.
Dopodiché però occorre ragionare sulla questione, in termini che siano produttivi.
La vita è una sola. Sia per chi ha tradito, sia per chi ha subito il tradimento. 
Anni dietro a un qualcosa che è finito, che è mutato, che è diventato altro accumulando rancore e frustrazione sono anni buttati. 
Sul motore: se io sto, per dire, con una che scopa male o non lo fa più, mi caga poco, guarda solo la tv e programmi demenziali, non riesce a reggere una conversazione per più di due minuti, ho già pronte tutte una serie di giustificazioni da sfoderare al momento opportuno. Ma devo anche io essere scevro da condizionamenti morali o ambientali, che mi permettano di mentire senza accumulare sensi di colpa per esempio o rischiare di essere colto sul fatto dopo poco.
Essere a contatto con altre persone che hanno tradito senza avere conseguenze può influenzare molto il nostro atteggiamento nei riguardi del tradimento, vivere in una grande città può favorire l'anonimato. 
Tutto questo e anche altro sono inutili  però se non hai una persona davanti a te che ti fa sangue.
Io penso che nella condizione di traditori in potenza siano in tanti, poi, per motivi magari di opportunità e di possibilità concreta di gestirle, pochi arrivino a tradire.
Se colei che ti fa sangue sta a due ore da te e il tuo lavoro ha orari uguali ogni giorno, ti riuscirà difficile inventare scuse per vederla. E via così, finché non arriva un giorno quell'opportunità per cui puoi dire che vale veramente la pena di avere una relazione extraconiugale.


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> ... lasciando a te il fardello di decidere cosa fare. Perdonami, ma se ci teneva veramente secondo me se ne stava zitta e SOFFRIVA da sola e in silenzio maledicendosi per tutta la vita, facendo il possibile per farti star bene.


Insane condivido. Comprendo bene anche Giovanni che cerca un appiglio per uscire da questo casino.


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ipotesi 4:
> Lei capisce di aver fatto una cazzata, di volere solo me, e si tiene tutto dentro fino al giorno in cui decide che non possiamo sposarci senza sincerità.


Mah.
Se ci vuoi credere, credici.
Tutto può essere.


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be in effetti hai ragione, ma queste cose non è che abbiano tantissime altre ipotesi. Se ne conosci qualcuna nuova la leggo volentieri.


  Brancolo nel buio più completo. Come Giovanni credo e come forse pure la ragazza sua. Non c' è mica niente di strano, il problema presumo non sia capire la verità quale sia fino in fondo, impresa ardua assai, che lascio volentieri a stregoni apprendisti (sto a a scherzà). Il problema sarà stabilire con determinazione cosa fare con gli elementi che sono a disposizione. (Pochi). Per questo avevo chiesto a Giovanni se non avesse pensato a qualche sorta di pausa tecnica, viste da fuori le cose a volte prendono un'altro aspetto. Ma giustamente è lui che capirà cosa è meglio.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (25 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> ... lasciando a te il fardello di decidere cosa fare. Perdonami, ma se ci teneva veramente secondo me se ne stava zitta e SOFFRIVA da sola e in silenzio maledicendosi per tutta la vita, facendo il possibile per farti star bene.


Secondo me sta comunque soffrendo abbastanza per avermelo detto. Probabilmente di più rispetto a se non l'avesse fatto.


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Secondo me sta comunque soffrendo abbastanza per avermelo detto. Probabilmente di più rispetto a se non l'avesse fatto.


  Come lo deduci?


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Come lo deduci?


Le classiche lacrime da coccodrillo e dandogliela tutti i giorni. Spero ovviente di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Brancolo nel buio più completo. Come Giovanni credo e come forse pure la ragazza sua. Non c' è mica niente di strano, il problema presumo non sia capire la verità quale sia fino in fondo, impresa ardua assai, che lascio volentieri a stregoni apprendisti (sto a a scherzà). Il problema sarà stabilire con determinazione cosa fare con gli elementi che sono a disposizione. (Pochi). Per questo avevo chiesto a Giovanni se non avesse pensato a qualche sorta di pausa tecnica, viste da fuori le cose a volte prendono un'altro aspetto. Ma giustamente è lui che capirà cosa è meglio.


Quindi ammetti che non esistono moltissime altre ipotesi. Comunque la verità non si scoprirà mai. Sta solo a lui se accettarla o no. Condivido sulla pausa "tecnica".


----------



## insane (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Secondo me sta comunque soffrendo abbastanza per avermelo detto. Probabilmente di più rispetto a se non l'avesse fatto.


Puo' essere. 

In ogni caso, come ti hanno consigliato in tanti, e visto che avete un buon lavoro entrambi e probabilmente ve lo potete permettere, ti esorto a pensare seriamente di andare a vivere lontano da lei per qualche mese. Stando sotto lo stesso tetto e vedendovi ogni giorno ti sara' molto difficile metabolizzare la cosa nella tua sfera intima ma sara' una digestione di coppia...


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non fidarci sì ci sta
> *devi essere molto giovane*,....cut..... *Ma molto spesso quel tipo di comunicazione non lo ri acchiappi* più ...cut...


Magari giovane ahahahahah, semplicemente ottimista o giovane dentro chissà ^-^
se non si inizia mai non si ritrova di sicuro sempre che ci sia stata anche prima


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sei alla ricerca di regole e certezze che non esistono.


quelle sempre
ma in realtà ogni tanto non capisco le tue risposte
un po troppo secche ^-^


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi ammetti che non esistono moltissime altre ipotesi. Comunque la verità non si scoprirà mai. Sta solo a lui se accettarla o no. Condivido sulla pausa "tecnica".


 Nono, ipotesi ce ne potrebbero essere a bizzeffe, che spaziano dai sensi di colpa a ragioni di tipo caratteriale, certo non è che si possa inquadrare il comportamento e le scelte altrui in cinque righe, per supposizione, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Nono, ipotesi ce ne potrebbero essere a bizzeffe, che spaziano dai sensi di colpa a ragioni di tipo caratteriale, certo non è che si possa inquadrare il comportamento e le scelte altrui in cinque righe, per supposizione, non so se mi spiego.


Si ti sei spiegato benissimo, ma tutte queste altre ipotesi che hai scritto, se ricordi sono già state "analizzate".


----------



## oriente70 (25 Settembre 2017)

Possiamo fare tutte la ipotesi del mondo. Giovanni sembra che abbia già deciso di continuare.


----------



## Mat78 (25 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Possiamo fare tutte la ipotesi del mondo. Giovanni sembra che abbia già deciso di continuare.


Esatto.


----------



## spleen (25 Settembre 2017)

Scusate se sono il solito bastian contrario ma secondo me non credo ci siano ancora decisioni definitive e se ci sono potrebbero pure cambiare. Se ho ben capito come si sta dipanando la faccenda....


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ci sto un granché a questa interpretazione. C'è un problema di base che si chiama ricettività. Se io sono in un mood ricettivo agli stimoli esterni, tradotto se sono propenso a lasciarmi sedurre, tranquillo che una che mi seduce la trovo.
Uno che lascia passare i mesi oppure che manda avanti indeciso le storie sui messaggini per poi non combinare un cazzo perché ha la scusa psicologica di essere sposato, non è un traditore in potenza, è un pirla di fatto. Ma semplicemente perché non sa cosa vuole. Oppure sa perfettamente di non avere le palle per prendersi quello che vuole. Io sono un traditore della peggior specie perché quando una donna la voglio la voglio. Non mi invento congiunzioni astrali favorevoli o sfavorevoli, non mi invento che voglio quella persona tanto irraggiungibile quanto complicata da raggiungere bla bla bla. E le condizioni me le creo. Una consulenza, un secondo lavoro fuori, il giovedì del calcetto, o quello che ti pare. Dico soltanto che se aspetti che arrivi quella che ti fa sangue a sufficienza per mettere in moto tutta una serie di eventi che ti portano a tradire, meglio che muori di pippe senza rimorsi. La spinta a riappropriarsi della propria immagine nasce da dentro. Poi che quel pomeriggio a settimana in cui hai bisogno di stare con te stesso stai con te stesso scopandoti qualcun altro, cambia in realtà molto poco almeno per me.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Magari giovane ahahahahah, semplicemente ottimista o giovane dentro chissà ^-^
> se non si inizia mai non si ritrova di sicuro sempre che ci sia stata anche prima


Se non sei giovane è una puntina di Alzheimer. Oppure hai semplicemente litigato male con l'italiano. Continuo a non capire un cazzo di quello che scrivi.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (25 Settembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Possiamo fare tutte la ipotesi del mondo. Giovanni sembra che abbia già deciso di continuare.


Nah non ho deciso ancora niente.

Come faccio in così poco tempo? Però non voglio nemmeno essere affrettato ad andarmene. Ma anche la storia del prendersi una pausa, non è nemmeno una cosa che puoi fare velocemente. Nella città dove viviamo non è così facile trovare casa.
Al momento tutti gli alberghi sono esauriti, le case condivise pure, gli appartamenti hanno bisogno di qualche mese di preavviso. Diciamo che non voglio, ma anche volendo, probabilmente non potremmo.


----------



## arula (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se non sei giovane è una puntina di Alzheimer. Oppure hai semplicemente litigato male con l'italiano. Continuo a non capire un cazzo di quello che scrivi.


scusa avevo messo il neretto pensavo si capisse.

Mi piacciono i tedeschi ma diciamo che alzaimer non mi ha ancora conquistato, forse ^-^
44 una sana via di mezzo fra le deficienze infantili e le demenze senili ahahahahah

Comunque intendevo che per riacchiappare la comunicazione basta cominciare a parlarsi senza pretendere risultati immediati, sempre che questo tipo di comunicazione ci sia stata anche prima altrimenti che riacchiappi ?qualcosa che non c'è mai stato?
e anche se non ci fosse mai stato se non inizi mai non saprai mai molto spesso uno da per scontate cose solo perchè sono anni che va avanti in un modo ma senza mai provare effettivamente a cambiarle.

Meglio? (si ogni tanto litigo con l'italiano, soprattutto se sono a lavoro ma voglio rispondere lo stesso e non rileggo ahahahaha)


----------



## oriente70 (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Nah non ho deciso ancora niente.
> 
> Come faccio in così poco tempo? Però non voglio nemmeno essere affrettato ad andarmene. Ma anche la storia del prendersi una pausa, non è nemmeno una cosa che puoi fare velocemente. Nella città dove viviamo non è così facile trovare casa.
> Al momento tutti gli alberghi sono esauriti, le case condivise pure, gli appartamenti hanno bisogno di qualche mese di preavviso. Diciamo che non voglio, ma anche volendo, probabilmente non potremmo.


Io andrei pure sotto i ponti per svuotarli la testa


----------



## insane (25 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Nah non ho deciso ancora niente.
> 
> Come faccio in così poco tempo? Però non voglio nemmeno essere affrettato ad andarmene. Ma anche la storia del prendersi una pausa, non è nemmeno una cosa che puoi fare velocemente. Nella città dove viviamo non è così facile trovare casa.
> Al momento tutti gli alberghi sono esauriti, le case condivise pure, gli appartamenti hanno bisogno di qualche mese di preavviso. Diciamo che non voglio, ma anche volendo, probabilmente non potremmo.


Prova airbnb, se e' una citta' turistica sara' pieno


----------



## danny (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ci sto un granché a questa interpretazione. C'è un problema di base che si chiama ricettività. Se io sono in un mood ricettivo agli stimoli esterni, tradotto se sono propenso a lasciarmi sedurre, tranquillo che una che mi seduce la trovo.
> Uno che lascia passare i mesi oppure che manda avanti indeciso le storie sui messaggini per poi non combinare un cazzo perché ha la scusa psicologica di essere sposato, non è un traditore in potenza, è un pirla di fatto. Ma semplicemente perché non sa cosa vuole. Oppure sa perfettamente di non avere le palle per prendersi quello che vuole. *Io sono un traditore della peggior specie perché quando una donna la voglio la voglio*. Non mi invento congiunzioni astrali favorevoli o sfavorevoli, non mi invento che voglio quella persona tanto irraggiungibile quanto complicata da raggiungere bla bla bla. E le condizioni me le creo. Una consulenza, un secondo lavoro fuori, il giovedì del calcetto, o quello che ti pare. Dico soltanto che se aspetti che arrivi quella che ti fa sangue a sufficienza per mettere in moto tutta una serie di eventi che ti portano a tradire, meglio che muori di pippe senza rimorsi. La spinta a riappropriarsi della propria immagine nasce da dentro. Poi che quel pomeriggio a settimana in cui hai bisogno di stare con te stesso stai con te stesso scopandoti qualcun altro, cambia in realtà molto poco almeno per me.


Tu sei un traditore. Punto.
Non sei della peggior specie, sei uno che data le condizioni, gli obiettivi e le motivazioni, ha deciso di tradire esattamente come gli altri cogliendo un'opportunità o più opportunità che ti si sono rivelate e avendo anche la possibilità di inventare scuse adeguate per giustificare le eventuali assenza alla consorte e non finire scioccamente nella merda.
Gli altri magari dispongono di motivazioni e giustificazioni - quelle che tu in più di un post ritieni essenziali per un tradimento - ma non trovano in esso un obiettivo sostanzialmente appagante, non almeno con le persone con cui vengono a contatto, o hanno impicci che limitano il tempo a disposizione (pensa a chi lavora con moglie o marito), o conoscono poche persone in ambienti ristretti nell'ambito delle loro frequentazioni, o sono esteticamente poco attraenti e quindi non piacciono, o hanno comunque tutta una serie di impedimenti che impediscono di arrivare al dunque o di riflettere sull'opportunità o le modalità di di arrivarci.
Qui è approdata gente che nella maggior parte dei casi ha tradito con colleghi di lavoro, vicini di casa, partner degli amici o amiche, gente che incontrava tutti i giorni, non sono andati molto lontano o hanno fatto grandi manovre o canalizzato energie e motivazioni particolari.
Mediamente tutto è partito da una forte attrazione reciproca da parte di persone in quel momento come dici tu ricettive.


----------



## ilnikko (25 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> [...]
> Qui è approdata gente che nella maggior parte dei casi ha tradito con colleghi di lavoro, vicini di casa, partner degli amici o amiche, gente che incontrava tutti i giorni, non sono andati molto lontano o hanno fatto grandi manovre o canalizzato energie e motivazioni particolari.
> Mediamente tutto è partito da una forte attrazione reciproca da parte di persone in quel momento come dici tu ricettive.


La maggior parte dei tradimenti credo avvenga così, desideriamo cio' che vediamo...agente Starling (cit. dr. Lecter) 

:singleeye:


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ci sto un granché a questa interpretazione. C'è un problema di base che si chiama *ricettività. *Se io sono in un mood ricettivo agli stimoli esterni, tradotto se sono propenso a lasciarmi sedurre, tranquillo che una che mi seduce la trovo.


Poco ma sicuro.


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Uno che lascia passare i mesi oppure che manda avanti indeciso le storie sui messaggini per poi non combinare un cazzo perché ha la scusa psicologica di essere sposato, non è un traditore in potenza, è un pirla di fatto. Ma semplicemente perché non sa cosa vuole. Oppure sa perfettamente di non avere le palle per prendersi quello che vuole.


Manco lo sa. Non ce l'ha e basta.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dico soltanto che se aspetti che arrivi quella che ti fa sangue a sufficienza per mettere in moto tutta una serie di eventi che ti portano a tradire, meglio che muori di pippe senza rimorsi-


'Per mettere in moto tutta una serie di eventi', e cioè inventarsi spesso e volentieri un bel pò di cazzate per fare quello che non si può fare alla luce del sole, DEVE arrivare (o si DEVE cercare) quella che ci fa sangue a sufficienza, altrochè. 
Perchè darsi tutto quel daffare per uno/a che si, però, insomma, così così ?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Settembre 2017)

*ricettività*

[MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] (ma anche a tutti gli altri) : c'è un modo a tuo/vostro avviso per individuare con un discreto margine di certezza se e quando il partner è particolarmente 'ricettivo' ?


----------



## MariLea (25 Settembre 2017)

A parte l'intuito che più o meno tutti abbiamo, 
un indizio potrebbe essere la cura eccessiva dell' aspetto fisico, l'abbigliamento ed il modo di rapportarsi con gli altri quando si sta in compagnia, il cosiddetto linguaggio del corpo...


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tu sei un traditore. Punto.
> Non sei della peggior specie, sei uno che data le condizioni, gli obiettivi e le motivazioni, ha deciso di tradire esattamente come gli altri cogliendo un'opportunità o più opportunità che ti si sono rivelate e avendo anche la possibilità di inventare scuse adeguate per giustificare le eventuali assenza alla consorte e non finire scioccamente nella merda.
> Gli altri magari dispongono di motivazioni e giustificazioni - quelle che tu in più di un post ritieni essenziali per un tradimento - ma non trovano in esso un obiettivo sostanzialmente appagante, non almeno con le persone con cui vengono a contatto, o hanno impicci che limitano il tempo a disposizione (pensa a chi lavora con moglie o marito), o conoscono poche persone in ambienti ristretti nell'ambito delle loro frequentazioni, o sono esteticamente poco attraenti e quindi non piacciono, o hanno comunque tutta una serie di impedimenti che impediscono di arrivare al dunque o di riflettere sull'opportunità o le modalità di di arrivarci.
> Qui è approdata gente che nella maggior parte dei casi ha tradito con colleghi di lavoro, vicini di casa, partner degli amici o amiche, gente che incontrava tutti i giorni, non sono andati molto lontano o hanno fatto grandi manovre o canalizzato energie e motivazioni particolari.
> Mediamente tutto è partito da una forte attrazione reciproca da parte di persone in quel momento come dici tu ricettive.


Mediamente.  Arcis do It better


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] (ma anche a tutti gli altri) : c'è un modo a tuo/vostro avviso per individuare con un discreto margine di certezza se e quando il partner è particolarmente 'ricettivo' ?


Certo.  Succede quando gli gira bene e non dipende da te.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Poco ma sicuro.
> 
> 
> Manco lo sa. Non ce l'ha e basta.
> ...


Quello che ne vale la pena, per come ragiono io, sono io. Se mi infilo in una situazione che mi porta a non riconoscermi, guardo altrove. Ma è sempre uno specchio.


----------



## Dina74 (26 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello che ne vale la pena, per come ragiono io, sono io. Se mi infilo in una situazione che mi porta a non riconoscermi, guardo altrove. Ma è sempre uno specchio.


Non ti è mai capitato che ti mancasse tanto una persona? ( senza offesa...anzi con di curiosità. ..a volte mi susciti angoscia )

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Diletta (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> *"Uno sbaglio" è qui che si fa l'errore,* a considerarlo uno sbaglio. Come scrissi in una altra discussione si sbaglia a non mettere il sale nell'acqua per la pasta, non mesi di scopate, bugie, premeditazione, pianificazione per incontrarsi ecc...


Ma infatti l'ho messo fra virgolette, sostituiscilo pure con:
'azione deplorevole' perché quella è.


----------



## mistral (26 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Certo dopo due mesi (a quanto ne sai tu) e dopo aver valutato sempre l'altro.


Il fatto che ogni tradito sia stato valutato ed eventualmente ri scelto a sua insaputa è palese.
Quando mio marito aveva l'altra ,anche per arrivare alla conclusione che poteva non valere il buttare alle ortiche un matrimonio ed una famiglia ,lo ha fatto valutandomi.Io non sapevo di essere stata per un anno merce di scambio.
Come a mia insaputa i suoi calcoli lo hanno fatto rimanere (finché non l'ho scoperto,dopo di che è potuto rimanere  solo perché gliel'ho permesso) ,la somma del suo calcolo poteva essere il preferire l'altra,l' innamorarsi in modo irrinunciabile .
Non c'è un epilogo prevedibile quando ti infili nel pastone dei sentimenti.Quindi non è un cazzo di valore l'essere riscelti,significa solo che per X motivi con l'altra/o,non ha funzionato tutto a meraviglia.
E questo aspetto lo tengo ben vivo nella mia mente e si,anche nel cuore.Io sono stata messa in attesa mentre aspettava di vedere cosa veniva fuori dal suo nuovo amore e dalle sue valutazioni.Per puro caso è venuta fuori merda e non per merito mio o del grande AMORE che provava mio marito per me.Solo il caso o la convenienza.
Quindi Giovanni,mettiti in testa che anche se sei uscito "vincitore" dal confronto,non potrai mai sapere grazie a cosa .
Pensa che l'amica di mio marito mi disse trionfante che un uomo così era meglio perderlo  che trovarlo,e lei meritava ben di meglio.Ergo,il trofeo di merda lo avevo vinto e me lo meritavo io........vittoria da incorniciare.


----------



## Mat78 (26 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il fatto che ogni tradito sia stato valutato ed eventualmente ri scelto a sua insaputa è palese.
> Quando mio marito aveva l'altra ,anche per arrivare alla conclusione che poteva non valere il buttare alle ortiche un matrimonio ed una famiglia ,lo ha fatto valutandomi.Io non sapevo di essere stata per un anno merce di scambio.
> Come a mia insaputa i suoi calcoli lo hanno fatto rimanere (finché non l'ho scoperto,dopo di che è potuto rimanere  solo perché gliel'ho permesso) ,la somma del suo calcolo poteva essere il preferire l'altra,l' innamorarsi in modo irrinunciabile .
> Non c'è un epilogo prevedibile quando ti infili nel pastone dei sentimenti.Quindi non è un cazzo di valore l'essere riscelti,significa solo che per X motivi con l'altra/o,non ha funzionato tutto a meraviglia.
> ...


Hai fatto le tue valutazioni. Spero che anche in futuro andrà tutto bene. Io ho scelto altro. Non voglio sentirmi secondo o scelto per ripiega.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Non ti è mai capitato che ti mancasse tanto una persona? ( senza offesa...anzi con di curiosità. ..a volte mi susciti angoscia )
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


Sì,  perché per forza una?


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il fatto che ogni tradito sia stato valutato ed eventualmente ri scelto a sua insaputa è palese.
> Quando mio marito aveva l'altra ,anche per arrivare alla conclusione che poteva non valere il buttare alle ortiche un matrimonio ed una famiglia ,lo ha fatto valutandomi.Io non sapevo di essere stata per un anno merce di scambio.
> Come a mia insaputa i suoi calcoli lo hanno fatto rimanere (finché non l'ho scoperto,dopo di che è potuto rimanere  solo perché gliel'ho permesso) ,la somma del suo calcolo poteva essere il preferire l'altra,l' innamorarsi in modo irrinunciabile .
> Non c'è un epilogo prevedibile quando ti infili nel pastone dei sentimenti.Quindi non è un cazzo di valore l'essere riscelti,significa solo che per X motivi con l'altra/o,non ha funzionato tutto a meraviglia.
> ...


Basta che mischi la pasta con  le crocchette vedrai che il pelo è un sacco più lucido.


----------



## twinpeaks (26 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ipotesi 4:
> Lei capisce di aver fatto una cazzata, di volere solo me, e si tiene tutto dentro fino al giorno in cui decide che non possiamo sposarci senza sincerità.



Caro Giovanni,
hai presente il test di Rorschach? https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_di_Rorschach
Ecco. Le interpretazioni dei fatti che ottieni qui, ma anche quelle che otterresti parlando con amici e conoscenti, sono dei test che ti dicono molto su chi risponde, molto poco su come stanno le cose in realtà.
L'unica interpretazione dei fatti che conta è la tua, e vale solo se la dai per intuizione e non per calcolo razionale. 
Conta solo la tua non perchè tu sai più fatti (conosci la tua ragazza, etc.) ma perchè tu sei un elemento fondamentale di questa equazione che stai cercando di risolvere, "resto con lei o no?", e se la tua intuizione ti dice "mi sta fregando" te ne devi andare anche se l'intuizione è completamente errata, perchè la faresti diventare esatta tu con la sfiducia permanente, i rinfacci e i ricatti. 
Per aiutare l'intuizione a imbroccarci, di solito la strada migliore è smettere di arrovellarsi di domande. Hai presente quando hai perso qualcosa, cerchi di ricordare dove l'hai lasciata e non ci riesci, poi quando non ci pensi più tàc! ti torna in mente? Ecco.


----------



## JON (26 Settembre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Caro Giovanni,
> hai presente il test di Rorschach? https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test_di_Rorschach
> Ecco. Le interpretazioni dei fatti che ottieni qui, ma anche quelle che otterresti parlando con amici e conoscenti, sono dei test che ti dicono molto su chi risponde, molto poco su come stanno le cose in realtà.
> L'unica interpretazione dei fatti che conta è la tua, e vale solo se la dai per intuizione e non per calcolo razionale.
> ...


Concordo in pieno.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Settembre 2017)

Vabbè, Ma Giovanni è scomparso con la sua bella. L'ha perdonata? Troveremo i resti in frigorifero? Vogliamo le prossime avvincenti puntate!


----------



## insane (27 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè, Ma Giovanni è scomparso con la sua bella. L'ha perdonata? Troveremo i resti in frigorifero? Vogliamo le prossime avvincenti puntate!


Penso che tra lavoro ed il resto (tipo tenersi in casa la traditrice) abbia abbastanza le giornate incasinate


----------



## JON (27 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè, Ma Giovanni è scomparso con la sua bella. L'ha perdonata? Troveremo i resti in frigorifero? Vogliamo le prossime avvincenti puntate!


Mah, secondo me stanno per deliberare.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Penso che tra lavoro ed il resto (tipo tenersi in casa la traditrice) abbia abbastanza le giornate incasinate


 Secondo me tenersi in casa un reo confesso non è così complicato da gestire. Anzi, se se la gioca sufficientemente da figlio di puttana praticamente ha una cambiale in bianco in mano


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, secondo me stanno per deliberare.


Attendiamo fiduciosi


----------



## JON (27 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Attendiamo fiduciosi


Speriamo facciano presto, almeno una volta tanto ne archiviamo una


----------



## JON (27 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me tenersi in casa un reo confesso non è così complicato da gestire. Anzi, se se la gioca sufficientemente da figlio di puttana praticamente ha una cambiale in bianco in mano


Mah, sarebbe più una specie d'ipoteca. Che tra l'altro è ancora da capire quanto sia figlio di puttana il reo confesso, anche se ho qualche dubbio.


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Speriamo facciano presto, almeno una volta tanto ne archiviamo una


In effetti sono molto curioso anche io.


----------



## insane (27 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me tenersi in casa un reo confesso non è così complicato da gestire.


Se sei una bestia senza sentimenti come te e' una passeggiata


----------



## JON (27 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> In effetti sono molto curioso anche io.


Tu per chi tifi?

Fammi pensare...


----------



## JON (27 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Se sei una bestia senza sentimenti come te e' una passeggiata


Dici? Ma se mette sentimento in tutto quello che fa!


----------



## Mat78 (27 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Tu per chi tifi?
> 
> Fammi pensare...


 tifo per l'ammmmore


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Settembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Se sei *una bestia senza sentimenti* come te e' una passeggiata


immagino che le pecore pensino dei lupi la stessa cosa


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, sarebbe più una specie d'ipoteca. Che tra l'altro è ancora da capire quanto sia figliA di puttana il reo confesso, anche se ho qualche dubbio.


io pure


----------



## GiovanniRossi (28 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me tenersi in casa un reo confesso non è così complicato da gestire. Anzi, se se la gioca sufficientemente da figlio di puttana praticamente ha una cambiale in bianco in mano


Ciao ragazzi, scusate se sono sparito, come dicevate avevo tanto da fare (martedì 9 ore di lavoro e 3 di corso di lingua e 2 di Champions League, ieri lavoro + birre con i colleghi). Nessun aggiornamento in particolare, continuiamo a provarci.
Ovviamente non potevo stare così male per sempre, le cose vanno un po' meglio, stiamo scopando un sacco, abbiamo sviscerato tutto lo sviscerabile, adesso resta solo da capire se riuscirò a sopportare questo per sempre.
Non penso che il reo confesso sia eccessivamente figlio di puttana, l'ho sempre vista come una persona abbastanza ingenua, ma se c'è qualcosa che ho imparato è di non sottovalutarla. 
Anche la storia della "carta da giocare" è probabilmente vera.


----------



## Mat78 (28 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, scusate se sono sparito, come dicevate avevo tanto da fare (martedì 9 ore di lavoro e 3 di corso di lingua e 2 di Champions League, ieri lavoro + birre con i colleghi). Nessun aggiornamento in particolare, continuiamo a provarci.
> Ovviamente non potevo stare così male per sempre, le cose vanno un po' meglio, stiamo scopando un sacco, abbiamo sviscerato tutto lo sviscerabile, adesso resta solo da capire se riuscirò a sopportare questo per sempre.
> Non penso che il reo confesso sia eccessivamente figlio di puttana, l'ho sempre vista come una persona abbastanza ingenua, ma se c'è qualcosa che ho imparato è di non sottovalutarla.
> Anche la storia della "carta da giocare" è probabilmente vera.


Bene sono felice per te. Avanti il prossimo


----------



## JON (28 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Bene sono felice per te. Avanti il prossimo


Ma per piacere. Cosa sarebbe questo assurdo convenevole!?

Vabbè dai, tanto il culo non è tuo.


----------



## Mat78 (28 Settembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ma per piacere. Cosa sarebbe questo assurdo convenevole!?
> 
> Vabbè dai, tanto il culo non è tuo.


Esatto. Ora lui è drogato da lei. Lo fa scopare alla grande magari indossando tutti quei completini che noi maschietti amiamo tanto. Dovrà prendere il viagra per starle dietro.  
Aspetta che tutto questo ammmmore passi e vedrai come ricadrà nel vortice. Ovviamente mia opinione è spero di sbagliarmi.
Se così non è, sono veramente felice per lui. Spero che ci aggiorni fra qualche mese o anno.


----------



## patroclo (28 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto. Ora lui è drogato da lei. Lo fa scopare alla grande magari indossando tutti quei completini che noi maschietti amiamo tanto. Dovrà prendere il viagra per starle dietro.
> Aspetta che tutto questo ammmmore passi e vedrai come ricadrà nel vortice. Ovviamente mia opinione è spero di sbagliarmi.
> Se così non è, sono veramente felice per lui. Spero che ci aggiorni fra qualche mese o anno.


....alla fine tutti noi leggiamo le esperienze degli altri attraverso le nostre, twin ( visto  il suo lavoro) è un'eccezzione, ma praticamente il resto del forum fa così....

.....se la tua vita è andata in merda per una brutta troia vacca puttana egoista approfittatrice zoccola subnormale( così sembrerebbe da quello che scrivi) non è detto che sarà così anche per gli altri ......... ma effettivamente sono solo sfumature.....


----------



## Mat78 (28 Settembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....alla fine tutti noi leggiamo le esperienze degli altri attraverso le nostre, twin ( visto  il suo lavoro) è un'eccezzione, ma praticamente il resto del forum fa così....
> 
> .....se la tua vita è andata in merda per una brutta troia vacca puttana egoista approfittatrice zoccola subnormale( così sembrerebbe da quello che scrivi) non è detto che sarà così anche per gli altri ......... ma effettivamente sono solo sfumature.....


Be ti rivelo un segreto. Se ci fai caso i comportamenti sono identici nel 99,9% dei casi. Hai fatto caso che prima di un tradimento nessuno praticamente scopa più o poco e dopo la rivelazione scopano tutti come conigli? I comportamenti umani sono quelli e non si cambiano.
Strano che leggi tutte quelle informazioni da quello che scrivo, visto che io non ho mai parlato della mia ex moglie. Forse ti riferivi alla tua di vita o alle tue esperienze. E non mi vedrai mai usare quei termini verso di lei, perché avrà fatto quello che ha fatto ma è sempre la madre dei miei figli e le porto rispetto per questo.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (28 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto. Ora lui è drogato da lei. Lo fa scopare alla grande magari indossando tutti quei completini che noi maschietti amiamo tanto. Dovrà prendere il viagra per starle dietro.
> Aspetta che tutto questo ammmmore passi e vedrai come ricadrà nel vortice. Ovviamente mia opinione è spero di sbagliarmi.
> Se così non è, sono veramente felice per lui. Spero che ci aggiorni fra qualche mese o anno.


Dai, per adesso si va avanti. Senza catastrofismi. Vedremo.


----------



## Mat78 (28 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Dai, per adesso si va avanti. Senza catastrofismi. Vedremo.


Esatto


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be ti rivelo un segreto. Se ci fai caso i comportamenti sono identici nel 99,9% dei casi.* Hai fatto caso che prima di un tradimento nessuno praticamente scopa più o poco *e dopo la rivelazione scopano tutti come conigli? I comportamenti umani sono quelli e non si cambiano.
> Strano che leggi tutte quelle informazioni da quello che scrivo, visto che io non ho mai parlato della mia ex moglie. Forse ti riferivi alla tua di vita o alle tue esperienze. E non mi vedrai mai usare quei termini verso di lei, perché avrà fatto quello che ha fatto ma è sempre la madre dei miei figli e le porto rispetto per questo.


Davvero?


----------



## Mat78 (28 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Davvero?


Farfalla tu sei un caso speciale. Fai parte dello 0,1%  visto che hai tradito anche se andava tutto perfettamente. Quindi non ti mancava nemmeno il sesso con il tuo compagno. Fai storia a se


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Farfalla tu sei un caso speciale. Fai parte dello 0,1%  visto che hai tradito anche se andava tutto perfettamente. Quindi non ti mancava nemmeno il sesso con il tuo compagno. Fai storia a se


Penso che la percentuale sia molto più alta e io non sono un caso raro. E lo penso perchè mi sono confrontata con altri che hanno tradito, uomini o donne non fa differenza
Diciamo che molti la usano come giustificazione per tradire


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diciamo che molti la usano come *giustificazione *per tradire


:up:

Capito [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Mat78 (28 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Capito [MENTION=7038]Mat78[/MENTION] ?


Ancora con questa storia? guarda che lo so cosa vuol dire giustificazione. Forse sei proprio tu che non hai capito nulla del mio discorso.


----------



## Mat78 (28 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Penso che la percentuale sia molto più alta e io non sono un caso raro. E lo penso perchè mi sono confrontata con altri che hanno tradito, uomini o donne non fa differenza
> Diciamo che molti la usano come giustificazione per tradire


Avete fatto il club dei traditori?  vi incontrate una volta a settimana per raccontarvi le vostre storie piccanti tutti in cerchio? O per sostenervi a vicenda e trovare le GIUSTIFICAZIONI più appropriate? ( Jim era per te  ). Dalla mia esperienza i traditori non vanno a dirlo in giro ai 4 venti che tradiscono.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Avete fatto il club dei traditori?  vi incontrate una volta a settimana per raccontarvi le vostre storie piccanti tutti in cerchio? O per sostenervi a vicenda e trovare le GIUSTIFICAZIONI più appropriate? ( Jim era per te  ). Dalla mia esperienza i traditori non vanno a dirlo in giro ai 4 venti che tradiscono.


Scusa non so se ti sei accorto che scriviamo in un forum dove scrivono traditori eh? 
Dopodiché come sono amica nella realtà di persone fedelissime lo sono anche di qualcuno che tradisce 
E soprattutto non avendo tradito con me stessa ho la versione fornitami dall'altro


----------



## Mat78 (28 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa non so se ti sei accorto che scriviamo in un forum dove scrivono traditori eh?
> Dopodiché come sono amica nella realtà di persone fedelissime lo sono anche di qualcuno che tradisce
> E soprattutto non avendo tradito con me stessa ho la versione fornitami dall'altro


Esatto un conto è scriverlo su un forum (siamo tutti anonimi) un conto è sbandierare in giro nella vita reale. L'ultima frase non l'ho capita.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Esatto un conto è scriverlo su un forum (siamo tutti anonimi) un conto è sbandierare in giro nella vita reale. L'ultima frase non l'ho capita.


Parlarne con i miei due migliori amici e sbandierarlo sono due cose diverse
Che se ho tradito ho tradito con un uomo e con quell'uomo ho parlato e di sicuro non aveva problemi di carattere sessuale a casa.
Quindi capisci che già la percentuale citata da te è da alzare leggermente


----------



## Mat78 (28 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlarne con i miei due migliori amici e sbandierarlo sono due cose diverse
> Che se ho tradito ho tradito con un uomo e con quell'uomo ho parlato e di sicuro non aveva problemi di carattere sessuale a casa.
> Quindi capisci che già la percentuale citata da te è da alzare leggermente


Be lo 0,1% di 10 è  diversa dallo 0,1% di 1000. Questo per dirti che essendoci moltissimi traditori ovviamente avrai più possibilità di incontrare i tuoi casi. Quindi 2 casi da te citati e diverso da dire che conosci molti casi come hai detto prima.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Settembre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, scusate se sono sparito, come dicevate avevo tanto da fare (martedì 9 ore di lavoro e 3 di corso di lingua e 2 di Champions League, ieri lavoro + birre con i colleghi). Nessun aggiornamento in particolare, continuiamo a provarci.
> Ovviamente non potevo stare così male per sempre, le cose vanno un po' meglio, stiamo scopando un sacco, abbiamo sviscerato tutto lo sviscerabile, adesso resta solo da capire se riuscirò a sopportare questo per sempre.
> Non penso che il reo confesso sia eccessivamente figlio di puttana, l'ho sempre vista come una persona abbastanza ingenua, ma se c'è qualcosa che ho imparato è di non sottovalutarla.
> Anche la storia della "carta da giocare" è probabilmente vera.


Bene. I traditi col cervello ragionano così. Sei sulla buona strada.


----------



## Mat78 (28 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bene. I traditi col cervello ragionano così. Sei sulla buona strada.


E vissero cornuti e felici .


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be lo 0,1% di 10 è  diversa dallo 0,1% di 1000. Questo per dirti che essendoci moltissimi traditori ovviamente avrai più possibilità di incontrare i tuoi casi. Quindi 2 casi da te citati e diverso da dire che conosci molti casi come hai detto prima.


Ti basta leggere questo forum per aumentare la percentuale
Se leggi il 90% dei traditi facevano sesso regolarmente


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Settembre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E vissero cornuti e felici .


Tu sei felice?


----------



## Lostris (28 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Penso che la percentuale sia molto più alta e io non sono un caso raro. E lo penso perchè mi sono confrontata con altri che hanno tradito, uomini o donne non fa differenza
> Diciamo che *molti la usano come giustificazione per tradire*


Nel senso che mentono?

Non capisco cosa intendi dire.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nel senso che mentono?
> 
> Non capisco cosa intendi dire.


Si


----------



## GiovanniRossi (29 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si


Sinceramente nel periodo del tradimento della mia lei non avevamo problemi di questo tipo. Anzi, facevamo sesso o "giochini" abbastanza spesso, quasi ogni giorno. A questo punto quasi credo che lei fosse in una fase di sperimentazione della sua sessualità e questo magari ha influito nel tradimento (nel senso ha trovato uno che glielo voleva dare e se l'è preso bella e contenta). Probabilmente ci stava pure.
Adesso nel momento della confessione non era più come allora, ma sinceramente la dietrogia del "confesso il tradimento così scopriamo di più" non ce la vedo.


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si


Cioè dicono che scopano poco, quando non è vero, per giustificarsi? 

Ma dinanzi a chi?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cioè dicono che scopano poco, quando non è vero, per giustificarsi?
> 
> Ma dinanzi a chi?


Verso l'amante che altrimenti non li vorrebbe. Pieno di donne e forse anche uomini che pensano che l'amante accada sua non faccia nulla tranne quando é praticamente costretto


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verso l'amante che altrimenti non li vorrebbe. Pieno di donne e forse anche uomini che pensano che l'amante accada sua non faccia nulla tranne quando é praticamente costretto


Non è vero, esistono un sacco di donne che, anche se il marito le tocca ancora, non le tocca come le toccava prima. E anche uomini che si rompono il cazzo della minestra riscaldata


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verso l'amante che altrimenti non li vorrebbe. Pieno di donne e forse anche uomini che pensano che l'amante accada sua non faccia nulla tranne quando é praticamente costretto


:facepalm:
Eh vabbeh.
Sono basita.

Questa casistica riguarda quindi il mentire all'inizio dell'aspirante fedifrago/a per portare a compimento il tradimento e poi eventualmente per perseverare nella relazione...

ma soprattutto comprende qualcuno che accetta l'amantismo in virtù di questa convinzione. Non so quale dei due soggetti compatire di più. Anzi lo so.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> Eh vabbeh.
> Sono basita.
> 
> ...


Ah, l'imperitudine! :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (29 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ah, l'imperitudine! :rotfl:


Preferisci _amantità_? 
Più o meno sono sinonimi.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Settembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Preferisci _amantità_?
> Più o meno sono sinonimi.


Amantitudine


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Settembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verso l'amante che altrimenti non li vorrebbe. Pieno di donne e forse anche uomini che pensano che l'amante accada sua non faccia nulla tranne quando é praticamente costretto


Mai stato geloso


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mai stato geloso


E menomale.


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> Eh vabbeh.
> Sono basita.
> 
> ...


Abbastanza vero.L'amante di mio marito lo aveva convinto che il marito non la toccasse da  2 anni e insisteva che mio marito le dovesse  la stessa "fedeltà" ovvero non avesse  più  rapporti con me.Se pativa una défaillance si stizziva perché avanzava l'ipotesi che avesse osato  sfogare la libido con me. Stavo nei suoi pensieri 
 Quindi è abbastanza vero ,molti amanti manipolatori vogliono avere il controllo anche sulla vita sessuale dell'altro che esula dal loro territorio  ,far credere di non fare nulla a casa ,nella loro mente sdogana  l'autorizzazione per pretendere la stessa cosa dall'altro facendolo sentire in difetto.
Premetto che l'amante ed il marito stanno ad oggi insieme con tanto ammmmore con sommo stupore di mio marito che avrebbe giurato,stando a cosa le faceva credere lei,che si sarebbe separata nell'immediato.....in fin dei conti sono passati solo 4 anni:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Abbastanza vero.L'amante di mio marito lo aveva convinto che il marito non la toccasse da  2 anni e insisteva che mio marito le dovesse  la stessa "fedeltà" ovvero non avesse  più  rapporti con me.Se pativa una défaillance si stizziva perché avanzava l'ipotesi che avesse osato  sfogare la libido con me. Stavo nei suoi pensieri
> Quindi è abbastanza vero ,molti amanti manipolatori vogliono avere il controllo anche sulla vita sessuale dell'altro che esula dal loro territorio  ,far credere di non fare nulla a casa ,nella loro mente sdogana  l'autorizzazione per pretendere la stessa cosa dall'altro facendolo sentire in difetto.
> Premetto che l'amante ed il marito stanno ad oggi insieme con tanto ammmmore con sommo stupore di mio marito che avrebbe giurato,stando a cosa le faceva credere lei,che si sarebbe separata nell'immediato.....in fin dei conti sono passati solo 4 anni:rotfl:


Continuo a dire che il ritratto di tuo marito che fai squalifica te in maniera indecente per il fatto che ci stai ancora insieme.
Il che porta a pensare che sia falsato.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Continuo a dire che il ritratto di tuo marito che fai squalifica te in maniera indecente per il fatto che ci stai ancora insieme.
> Il che porta a pensare che sia falsato.


La penso come te 
Spero sia falsato


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La penso come te
> Spero sia falsato


:up:


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Continuo a dire che il ritratto di tuo marito che fai squalifica te in maniera indecente per il fatto che ci stai ancora insieme.
> Il che porta a pensare che sia falsato.


Credo che in qualche post anch'io ho esposto quanto sopra.


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La penso come te
> Spero sia falsato


Cioe,leggere una conversazione dove lei scriveva questi suoi scazzi significa che sia falsato?
Perche credi che ad un certo punto lui se la facesse sotto al pensiero di scaricarla?
Non dimentichiamo che era partita con il dirgli che per qualche scopata non ci sarebbero stati problemi per nessuno e  appunto di non "illudersi"rolleyes perché di  qualche scopata  si doveva solo trattare ,infatti lei si dichiarava  "innamoratissima "di suo marito,quindi in teoria non pericolosa.
Di colpo poi aveva deciso ben altro e si è arrogata diritti che non le spettavano e che non voleva mollare .A volte i tentativi di allontanamento reagiva con scene da innamorata sofferente,altre da inviperita.Vi ricordo che la "signora" per motivi di lavoro frequentava periodicamante  casa nostra ,aveva il mio nome,i miei contatti  e anche la fotocopia della mia carta di identità.
Non so se dormireste sonni tranquilli se il vostro amante che prima pareva di mentalità tanto aperta , si trasformasse in quello che accampa diritti ed esige di dirigere i giochi. 
Che poi mio marito sia stato un coglione ad intrecciare una storia in queste condizioni ci sta ma credo non si possa decidere di chi ci si innamora .L'aver fatto il quindicenne innamorato infatti non gli ha detto granché bene.
Tutto questo stupore forse lo si prova solo perché ha raccontato praticamente tutto,anche i lati più umilianti e grotteschi .Cosa che,da ciò che leggo qui,ogni traditore si tiene per se.A lui non è importato di farsi vedere eroe,ha preferito farsi vedere in tutta la sua coglionaggine visto che l'ha riconosciuta in se stesso.
Ma poi basta leggere la storia di Disincantata per rendersi conto che per rendere un uomo coglione basta che l'amante psicopatica parli e lo metta a nudo.Facile parlare quando ci sono amanti che oltre l'ora di scopata e fuori dal l'orario di "lavoro" manco sanno che esisti se non per prendere l'appuntamento successivo .Quelli che rispettano il galateo dell'amante ad ore.Qui si tratta di amanti che si insinuano nella vita e vogliono avere il controllo del legittimo,dell'amante e anche se possibile dei fatti della moglie/marito dell'amante.Quelli che non sopportano l'idea che tu possa arrogarti il diritto di decidere di chiudere.Se poi aggiungiamo che arrivano a simili piazzate pur essendo a loro volta sposati,fa capire di quanti scrupoli siano dotati.


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Credo che in qualche post anch'io ho esposto quanto sopra.


No no,a volte la realtà supera la fantasia.
Nel dipanarsi della storia ,delle prove e dei racconti ti assicuro che se avessi perso un minimo di razionalità sarei stata convinta che lo drogasse.O lo ha drogato oppure ha messo a nudo tutta la sua coglionaggine latente.Vedremo con il tempo qual'è delle due...


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> No no,a volte la realtà supera la fantasia.
> Nel dipanarsi della storia ,delle prove e dei racconti ti assicuro che se avessi perso un minimo di razionalità sarei stata convinta che lo drogasse.O lo ha drogato oppure ha messo a nudo tutta la sua coglionaggine latente.Vedremo con il tempo qual'è delle due...


Fai te, il marito lo hai scelto tu.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Tutto questo stupore forse lo si prova solo perché ha raccontato praticamente tutto,anche i lati più umilianti e grotteschi .Cosa che,da ciò che leggo qui,ogni traditore si tiene per se. A lui non è importato di farsi vedere eroe,ha preferito farsi vedere in tutta la sua coglionaggine visto che l'ha riconosciuta in se stesso.


O magari ogni traditore con un briciolo di cervello visto che la storia extra-coniugale è quella in cui teoricamente dovresti avere le scelte invece di essere posseduto dalle scelte che hai fatto prima, i lati umilianti e grotteschi li evita proprio :rotfl:
Nel senso, tornando seri. Non si tratta di Galateo dell'amante ad ore. Si tratta del fatto che se voglio godermi un po' di irresponsabilità (da 15enne) appunto, Mi godo le scintille, lasciando che qualcun altro si becchi la carbonella...
Io continuo a pensare che il marito di Mistral abbia un pelino enfatizzato la sua coglionaggine per farsi riprendere a casa. Il che lo rende sicuramente qualcuno con cui non starei.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fai te, il marito lo hai scelto tu.


Scelto e riscelto. Praticamente il prescelto


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> O magari ogni traditore con un briciolo di cervello visto che la storia extra-coniugale è quella in cui teoricamente dovresti avere le scelte invece di essere posseduto dalle scelte che hai fatto prima, i lati umilianti e grotteschi li evita proprio :rotfl:
> Nel senso, tornando seri. Non si tratta di Galateo dell'amante ad ore. Si tratta del fatto che se voglio godermi un po' di irresponsabilità (da 15enne) appunto, Mi godo le scintille, lasciando che qualcun altro si becchi la carbonella...
> Io continuo a pensare che il marito di Mistral abbia un pelino enfatizzato la sua coglionaggine per farsi riprendere a casa. Il che lo rende sicuramente qualcuno con cui non starei.


Secondo me è proprio uno di quei coglioni dall'innamoramento facile.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Cioe,leggere una conversazione dove lei scriveva questi suoi scazzi significa che sia falsato?
> Perche credi che ad un certo punto lui se la facesse sotto al pensiero di scaricarla?
> Non dimentichiamo che era partita con il dirgli che per qualche scopata non ci sarebbero stati problemi per nessuno e  appunto di non "illudersi"rolleyes perché di  qualche scopata  si doveva solo trattare ,infatti lei si dichiarava  "innamoratissima "di suo marito,quindi in teoria non pericolosa.
> Di colpo poi aveva deciso ben altro e si è arrogata diritti che non le spettavano e che non voleva mollare .A volte i tentativi di allontanamento reagiva con scene da innamorata sofferente,altre da inviperita.Vi ricordo che la "signora" per motivi di lavoro frequentava periodicamante  casa nostra ,aveva il mio nome,i miei contatti  e anche la fotocopia della mia carta di identità.
> ...


No spero che sia tu che involontariamente la falsi. Perché se è tutto reale ripeto che svilisci e di molto te stessa stando con un uomo che descrivi così


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> O magari ogni traditore con un briciolo di cervello visto che la storia extra-coniugale è quella in cui teoricamente dovresti avere le scelte invece di essere posseduto dalle scelte che hai fatto prima, i lati umilianti e grotteschi li evita proprio :rotfl:
> Nel senso, tornando seri. Non si tratta di Galateo dell'amante ad ore. Si tratta del fatto che se voglio godermi un po' di irresponsabilità (da 15enne) appunto, Mi godo le scintille, lasciando che qualcun altro si becchi la carbonella...
> Io continuo a pensare che il marito di Mistral abbia un pelino enfatizzato la sua coglionaggine per farsi riprendere a casa. Il che lo rende sicuramente qualcuno con cui non starei.


Il "problema" è che lei avendo parlato con l'amante ha anche conferma di questi fatti


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il "problema" è che lei avendo parlato con l'amante ha anche conferma di questi fatti


Infatti ha creato in me più problemi il modo in cui lei si vantava di averlo in pugno che non altro.
Do ragione a blaise quando afferma che sia un coglione dall'innamoramanto facile .O meglio,soffre della sindrome del supereroe,scambia per stima incondizionata e si sente in dovere di ricambiare anche una moina fatta ad hoc per ottenere qualcosa .(non mi riferisco necessariamente alle questioni inerenti l'argomento del forum).
Purtroppo ho una figlia così,all'apparenza la spavalda ,la furba che nulla teme ma alla resa dei conti incapace di non farsi "usare"perché vede sempre del buono dove proprio non ce n'è nemmeno l'ombra.Il padre è uguale,prima di "vedere" una persona ne deve essere investito.Salvo poi essere astioso e prevenuto con chi vale.Hanno la taratura della valutazione completamente fuori fase.
Devo ammettere però che dopo questa vicenda distruttiva ha acquisito molta più capacità valutativa.Grazieaddio!


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Secondo me è proprio uno di quei coglioni dall'innamoramento facile.


Secondo me invece è tornato a casa imbastendo un sacco di cazzate perché conosce benissimo la moglie e gliela cucinata esattamente come lei se la voleva far cucinare per ripigliarselo dentro casa.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il "problema" è che lei avendo parlato con l'amante ha anche conferma di questi fatti


Tesoro mio, una cosa sono i fatti, una cosa sono i sentimenti. Guarda là per un secondo dal lato dell'amante. Mi trovo un tizio che è tutto rose e fiori, potrei perfino fare il grande salto e lasciare mio marito per mettermi con lui. Lui non mi convince, Dalle prime volte sto grande amore rose e fiori invece si traduce in una serie di cilecche, paranoia, rodimento di culo sensi di colpa.
Lei ci prova, cerca di capire veramente se quest'uomo sia un diamante devastato dalla moglie oppure una specie di Braccobaldo triste di suo che ha solo trovato una Virago assertiva che però magari gli fa molto comodo e senza una donna a tutto servizio non funziona.
Lei gli offre una serie di punti di vista da esterna, lui risponde accollando tutta la merda sugli altri, su di lei, sulla moglie, poi beccato si cosparge il capo di cenere si mette a pecora perché capisce che becca schiaffoni da una parte e dall'altra. Che ne so, magari la casa è intestata a lei, magari si è fatto i conti e non gli conviene stare da solo, magari semplicemente ha paura della solitudine. Il quadro che ne emerge è desolante: mi ricordo poco più di un anno fa quando Mistral opponeva alla mia immaturità di persona che sceglie di andare a corrente virgola la eccitante, eccitantissima maturità (cit.) di suo marito perché avevano ricominciato a scopare dopo le corna.
Magari sarò io che uno così me lo figuro come un viscidone. Però sicuramente l'idea che mi sono fatto è che Mistral le corna, nel senso di compromesso al ribasso con te stessa, Ha cominciato ad averle ben dopo aver scoperto che il marito scopava con un'altra.
L'alternativa è che lei Veramente lo racconti con una macchietta per sublimare chissà cosa, sta di fatto che chi ci esce perdente davvero e lei perché per uno così non vale la pena manco spenderci due lacrime. Figurati riprenderselo a casa.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, una cosa sono i fatti, una cosa sono i sentimenti. Guarda là per un secondo dal lato dell'amante. Mi trovo un tizio che è tutto rose e fiori, potrei perfino fare il grande salto e lasciare mio marito per mettermi con lui. Lui non mi convince, Dalle prime volte sto grande amore rose e fiori invece si traduce in una serie di cilecche, paranoia, rodimento di culo sensi di colpa.
> Lei ci prova, cerca di capire veramente se quest'uomo sia un diamante devastato dalla moglie oppure una specie di Braccobaldo triste di suo che ha solo trovato una Virago assertiva che però magari gli fa molto comodo e senza una donna a tutto servizio non funziona.
> Lei gli offre una serie di punti di vista da esterna, lui risponde accollando tutta la merda sugli altri, su di lei, sulla moglie, poi beccato si cosparge il capo di cenere si mette a pecora perché capisce che becca schiaffoni da una parte e dall'altra. Che ne so, magari la casa è intestata a lei, magari si è fatto i conti e non gli conviene stare da solo, magari semplicemente ha paura della solitudine. Il quadro che ne emerge è desolante: mi ricordo poco più di un anno fa quando Mistral opponeva alla mia immaturità di persona che sceglie di andare a corrente virgola la eccitante, eccitantissima maturità (cit.) di suo marito perché avevano ricominciato a scopare dopo le corna.
> Magari sarò io che uno così me lo figuro come un viscidone. Però sicuramente l'idea che mi sono fatto è che Mistral le corna, nel senso di compromesso al ribasso con te stessa, Ha cominciato ad averle ben dopo aver scoperto che il marito scopava con un'altra.
> L'alternativa è che lei Veramente lo racconti con una macchietta per sublimare chissà cosa, sta di fatto che chi ci esce perdente davvero e lei perché per uno così non vale la pena manco spenderci due lacrime. Figurati riprenderselo a casa.


Lo dico dall'inizio che quella che esce male è mistral. E a me sinceramente spiace. Però mi rendo conto che quando cerco di spiegarlo devi il discorso


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo dico dall'inizio che quella che esce male è mistral. E a me sinceramente spiace. Però mi rendo conto che quando cerco di spiegarlo devi il discorso


 ma non si tratta di deviare il discorso. Se uno sta qui a scrivere da 20000 anni della stessa cosa, e trovi il modo di infilare la storia di tuo marito ad exemplum in ogni singolo thread che parla di mogli mariti amanti e mignotte, evidentemente sta qui per buttare fuori una quantità di merda incameri nella vita di tutti i giorni. Per carità, un buon modo per sfogarsi, ci sono passato anch'io quando mi sono iscritto ma poi, quando i problemi si risolvono, comunque allenti e ti concentri su altro. Secondo me lei non ha risolto un cazzo.
Si ritrova sto medusone sul divano e se lo deve far piacere per forza perché tanto "signó, ormai ho un'età, che fai mandi tutto a puttane?"


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo dico dall'inizio che quella che esce male è mistral. E a me sinceramente spiace. Però mi rendo conto che quando cerco di spiegarlo devi il discorso


Ma io capisco perfettamente ciò che tu intendi.Perche ti sembra che io svii il discorso?
Il tradimento è stato semplicemente un tappo saltato .In realtà ciò che mi ha fatto piombare addosso è stato il bilancio di una vita passata con un viziato (che ho contribuito io a far rimanere tale ) ed un immaturo (con il mio enorme contributo).
Per natura non sono belligerante e credo sempre nel potere di ognuno di noi di ravvedersi prima di arrivare alle mazzate.
Aspettando il miracolo sono passati anni.Quando mi sono girata dall'altra parte sono diventata quella che era cambiata ,che forse era cattiva e non si preoccupava più del bambino .
Quindi non capisco dove tu vedi che io non abbia preso atto del mio passato .L'amante mi fece un crudele riassunto della loro storia e specialmente di lui ,ed era uno spietato concentrato della mia vita.É stato illuminante,non avevo le traveggole ,non pretendevo troppo anzi,mi ero accontentata della soglia minima di povertà .
Il merdone del tradimento pesa perché è stato il frutto di una mia ribellione la quale avevo pieno diritto se non addirittura dovere di attuare..Qui leggo di persone  che hanno tradito proprio perché erano nella mia condizione ,nel mio caso lui ha ribaltato la regola .Come al solito,per quanto io potessi avere malcontento,la sua arma di difesa era il dimostrare malcontento ancora maggiore.Una trappola nella quale sono caduta per anni.Forse rientra marginalmente nel narcisismo.
Non posso non ammettere di essere sempre stata amata molto da lui,sopperiva a mancanze di altro tipo con attenzioni ,sono convinta che mi ami in modo profondo .
Le sue mancanze sono sempre state frutto di incapacità,di ferite  vecchie mai  guarite ,non faceva danni intenzionalmente .Brancolava.
Alla resa dei conti ho tirato fuori tutto quello che albergava nelle fogne da anni,nessuna pietà .Non ero in grado di proteggerlo questa volta.Ho infierito.Ha resistito ed ora ,sotto molti aspetti è irriconoscibile .É anche orgoglioso di se stesso.Rimangono ancora alcuni  problemi pratici perché purtroppo le conseguenze pesanti di certi sbagli sono ancora qui nel presente .Ad oggi pare agire nel modo corretto per arrivare a risolverli.
In ogni caso qui abbiamo tutti a casa qualcuno del quale non siamo totalmente soddisfatti ma non vedo nessuno divorziare se non in rarissimi casi.E si che se ne leggono....
Ps.Abbiamo ognuno casa propria ,no mutui ne reciproche dipendenze economiche.Siamo liberi di andare .


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma non si tratta di deviare il discorso. Se uno sta qui a scrivere da 20000 anni della stessa cosa, e trovi il modo di infilare la storia di tuo marito ad exemplum in ogni singolo thread che parla di mogli mariti amanti e mignotte, evidentemente sta qui per buttare fuori una quantità di merda incameri nella vita di tutti i giorni. Per carità, un buon modo per sfogarsi, ci sono passato anch'io quando mi sono iscritto ma poi, quando i problemi si risolvono, comunque allenti e ti concentri su altro. Secondo me lei non ha risolto un cazzo.
> Si ritrova sto medusone sul divano e se lo deve far piacere per forza perché tanto "signó, ormai ho un'età, che fai mandi tutto a puttane?"


Macché ,niente divano,niente calcio,Abbiamo la stessa passione di fare e disfare muri,mobili,giardino.Siamo una squadra fortissimi
La merda è solo in parte dovuta al tradimento in se .Molto deriva anche dell'avermi fatto  prendere brutalmente atto di quanta ne mangiassi da anni per altre vie quindi la digestione per forza di cose sara molto lenta perché di carne al fuoco ne è stata messa a tonnellate e passerà del tempo prima di passare tutto al setaccio.In ogni caso vedo molta più luce ora che c'è molto confronto che non prima a parlare contro un muro di gomma.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma io capisco perfettamente ciò che tu intendi.Perche ti sembra che io svii il discorso?
> Il tradimento è stato semplicemente un tappo saltato .In realtà ciò che mi ha fatto piombare addosso è stato il bilancio di una vita passata con un viziato (che ho contribuito io a far rimanere tale ) ed un immaturo (con il mio enorme contributo).
> Per natura non sono belligerante e credo sempre nel potere di ognuno di noi di ravvedersi prima di arrivare alle mazzate.
> Aspettando il miracolo sono passati anni.Quando mi sono girata dall'altra parte sono diventata quella che era cambiata ,che forse era cattiva e non si preoccupava più del bambino .
> ...


Il ps. Peggio mi sento 
Ripeto non starei con un uomo di cui penso quello che hai scritto tu p che descrivi come lo descrivi tu perché sminuirei me stessa 
Non è una critica è un limite mio nel non comprendere


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Macché ,niente divano,niente calcio,Abbiamo la stessa passione di fare e disfare muri,mobili,giardino.Siamo una squadra fortissimi
> La merda è solo in parte dovuta al tradimento in se .Molto deriva anche dell'avermi fatto  prendere brutalmente atto di quanta ne mangiassi da anni per altre vie quindi la digestione per forza di cose sara molto lenta perché di carne al fuoco ne è stata messa a tonnellate e passerà del tempo prima di passare tutto al setaccio.In ogni caso vedo molta più luce ora che c'è molto confronto che non prima a parlare contro un muro di gomma.


Ma quale molto confronto ci può essere? Ma che vuoi menarmela dicendo che tu hai raccattato l'unico uomo al mondo che cambia? Perché avete le passioni in comune? Il problema non sono le passioni in comune, è il progetto in comune quello che scrivi gronda sicuramente voglia di rimettere a posto le cose, ma di certo non puzza di futuro, se capisci che intendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il ps. Peggio mi sento
> Ripeto non starei con un uomo di cui penso quello che hai scritto tu p che descrivi come lo descrivi tu perché sminuirei me stessa
> Non è una critica è un limite mio nel non comprendere


 non mi fa dare il verde ma quoto in pieno


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il ps. Peggio mi sento
> Ripeto non starei con un uomo di cui penso quello che hai scritto tu p che descrivi come lo descrivi tu perché sminuirei me stessa
> Non è una critica è un limite mio nel non comprendere


Ma io mi dovrei sentire sminuita dagli errori di mio marito o dalle sue immaturità?Che tra l'altro,mi ripeto ed ammetto di averle nutrite io stessa con il mio senso di accudimento.
Mi viene in mente l'altra che sbraitava che lei meritava ben di meglio e si ergeva a dea quando poi il suo meglio era e rimane raccattare cazzi con relativo cazzone attaccato a cui raccontare quanto sia coglione il marito.
É strano il meglio che riteniamo sia ideale per noi stessi.
In certe situazioni ci si ritrova a poco a poco.Non è infrequente guardarsi intorno dopo anni in cui si era oberati di attenzioni da elargire a figli piccoli,genitori malati e millemila questioni che pendevano sul proprio capo.A volte semplicemente si rimandano le discussioni per ko  tecnico .
Se si ha la fortuna di trovare l'altro disposto  a mettersi in discussione ed ammettere l'esistenza di un problema ,si evolve in meglio,se lui prende tutto sul personale ,si ritiene Romeo Er mejo del Colosseo e ti accusa di non apprezzarlo abbastanza e tu ti domandi che cosa ci sia mai da essere così soddisfatti  ,probabilmente succede ciò che è successo.
Fermo restando che qui butto la merda ,non è certo la sede per decantare il bello di 20 anni.Se non altro è stato costretto a "vedere" l'origine dei problemi e del mio più che giustificato malcontento.Abbiamo deciso di lavorarci,come qualsiasi coppia che cerca di risolvere i problemi.Vedremo.Che con l'altra si sia rivelato un coglione impacciato e cacasotto non è che mi sposti il baricentro.Anzi,da supereroe quale si credeva ,ha trovato chi gli ha fatto sbattere una culata epica e farlo scendere dal gradino gli ha fatto un gran bene.Un bel bagno di umiltà .
Non voglio infierire e scusa se mi ripeto.Una condizione in cui mi sentirei terribilmente sminuita come donna e non sopporterei di stare,è la tua.Oltretutto poi va avanti mi pare da 4 anni ,sarei al manicomio.
Forse perché sessualmente , nei miei confronti il desiderio di mio marito non è mai scemato ,l'essere evitata o addirittura respinta come donna mi sembra insostenibile e segno di malattia ben peggiore della coppia che non l'immaturità.Immagino che anche te pensi di meritare di essere desiderata e non sminuita ma mi pare di ricordare che hai di fronte un muro non disposto a mettersi in discussione e questo è frustrante ,lo capisco perché per anni ho avuto lo stesso muro su altre questioni.Mio marito ha messo in discussione Tutto.A livello lavorativo,familiare,con se stesso ,con i figli.Non posso che apprezzare.Ammetto che il poter parlare ed essere ascoltati davvero ,il confronto senza pregiudizi o chiusure,è una bella emozione alla quale non mi va di rinunciare.


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quale molto confronto ci può essere? Ma che vuoi menarmela dicendo che tu hai raccattato l'unico uomo al mondo che cambia? Perché avete le passioni in comune? Il problema non sono le passioni in comune, è il progetto in comune quello che scrivi gronda sicuramente voglia di rimettere a posto le cose, ma di certo non puzza di futuro, se capisci che intendo.


Non so se l'uomo rimane immutabile.Io so di essere cambiata tanto negli anni.Lui è cambiato da 4 anni e lo sta ancora facendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non so se l'uomo rimane immutabile.Io so di essere cambiata tanto negli anni.Lui è cambiato da 4 anni e lo sta ancora facendo.


Quanti anni avete?


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanti anni avete?


Ultra quarantenni .Insieme quasi dall'asilo  tra prendi e molla :facepalm:


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ultra quarantenni .Insieme quasi dall'asilo  tra prendi e molla :facepalm:


 Appunto. Non sarà che fra il dire e il fare c'è una paura di rimanere soli che ti si mangia?


----------



## GiovanniRossi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Tornando a noi,

Curiosità, ma ad un certo punto, smetterò di pensare a quello che è successo?
Intendo dire, oggi stavo vedendo un film, una tradisce uno, ed io pensavo al mio caso. Insulto random ad un giocatore mentre guardo la Serie A "cornuto" e penso a me. Guardo le foto random di un mio amico che mi ricordo per un periodo aveva due ragazze, e penso a me.

Non dico che devo dimenticare, ma arriverà un momento in cui almeno non me lo ricordo?


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto. Non sarà che fra il dire e il fare c'è una paura di rimanere soli che ti si mangia?


Sono consapevole di essere parte di circa 7 miliardi di persone al mondo .Vuoi che l'unica mezza mela esistente io l'abbia trovata ad un chilometro da casa?Non ho mai fatto parte dei club "senza di lui/lei non posso vivere",nemmeno da adolescente .Si soffre per un po' e poi passa.Funziona così anche per quelli del sopracitato club ,per tutti tranne per chi è psicopatico e da fuoco o butta acido addosso a chi osa respingere.Non rientriamo in questi casi fortunatamente.
Io non ho paura di stare sola perché sola ,volendo ,non starei nemmeno un giorno.
Semplicemente al momento non mi vedo bene con accanto nessun altro che lui.Ho passato momenti in cui non l'ho affatto pensato ,quando l'ho manifestato lui è andato fuori di testa e l'ha risolta come già ho scritto.
É proprio che come è adesso che mi pare quasi irreale.Parlo di maturità , di progetti, di ragionamenti .Tutto lineare ,ovvio direi.
Prima era ovvio solo  per gli altri.
A livello di attenzioni è rimasto invariato (mai lamentato mancanza di attenzioni,disponibilità ,attrazione) ma si sono aggiunti aspetti confortanti in altri ambiti.Cioe ,lasciatemelo godere un po' adesso che sembra tutto terribilmente facile.
(il merdone del tradimento comunque non mi va giu lo stesso ,quando lo racconto è sempre come appena accaduto ,non mi voglio perdere i Particolari,voglio proprio ricordarmi tutto)


----------



## mistral (1 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Tornando a noi,
> 
> Curiosità, ma ad un certo punto, smetterò di pensare a quello che è successo?
> Intendo dire, oggi stavo vedendo un film, una tradisce uno, ed io pensavo al mio caso. Insulto random ad un giocatore mentre guardo la Serie A "cornuto" e penso a me. Guardo le foto random di un mio amico che mi ricordo per un periodo aveva due ragazze, e penso a me.
> ...


NO,prega nell'alzhaimer.
Poi dipende,io voglio ricordarmelo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Tornando a noi,
> 
> Curiosità, ma ad un certo punto, smetterò di pensare a quello che è successo?
> Intendo dire, oggi stavo vedendo un film, una tradisce uno, ed io pensavo al mio caso. Insulto random ad un giocatore mentre guardo la Serie A "cornuto" e penso a me. Guardo le foto random di un mio amico che mi ricordo per un periodo aveva due ragazze, e penso a me.
> ...


Ovviamente sì. Probabilmente con la prossima. per me se ti vivi il presente non fai un soldo di danno.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sono consapevole di essere parte di circa 7 miliardi di persone al mondo .Vuoi che l'unica mezza mela esistente io l'abbia trovata ad un chilometro da casa?Non ho mai fatto parte dei club "senza di lui/lei non posso vivere",nemmeno da adolescente .Si soffre per un po' e poi passa.Funziona così anche per quelli del sopracitato club ,per tutti tranne per chi è psicopatico e da fuoco o butta acido addosso a chi osa respingere.Non rientriamo in questi casi fortunatamente.
> Io non ho paura di stare sola perché sola ,volendo ,non starei nemmeno un giorno.
> Semplicemente al momento non mi vedo bene con accanto nessun altro che lui.Ho passato momenti in cui non l'ho affatto pensato ,quando l'ho manifestato lui è andato fuori di testa e l'ha risolta come già ho scritto.
> É proprio che come è adesso che mi pare quasi irreale.Parlo di maturità , di progetti, di ragionamenti .Tutto lineare ,ovvio direi.
> ...


Che vuoi che ti dica? Per me è autoconvincimento puro. Con distorsioni in alto in basso. Poi figurati, la vita è tua. Resta il fatto che quando parli del merdone del tradimento non ne parli come una che vuole ricordarsi tutto ma come una che non riesce a lasciarsi un cazzo Alle spalle.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma io mi dovrei sentire sminuita dagli errori di mio marito o dalle sue immaturità?Che tra l'altro,mi ripeto ed ammetto di averle nutrite io stessa con il mio senso di accudimento.
> Mi viene in mente l'altra che sbraitava che lei meritava ben di meglio e si ergeva a dea quando poi il suo meglio era e rimane raccattare cazzi con relativo cazzone attaccato a cui raccontare quanto sia coglione il marito.
> É strano il meglio che riteniamo sia ideale per noi stessi.
> In certe situazioni ci si ritrova a poco a poco.Non è infrequente guardarsi intorno dopo anni in cui si era oberati di attenzioni da elargire a figli piccoli,genitori malati e millemila questioni che pendevano sul proprio capo.A volte semplicemente si rimandano le discussioni per ko  tecnico .
> ...


Non per quello che ha fatto lui ma per il fatto che lo hai accettato
Ripeto posso pensare che mio marito sia un coglione ma finché resto con lui evito di urlarlo ai quattro venti perché la gente si domanderebbe perché una donna sta con un coglione


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per quello che ha fatto lui ma per il fatto che lo hai accettato
> Ripeto posso pensare che mio marito sia un coglione ma finché resto con lui evito di urlarlo ai quattro venti perché la gente si domanderebbe perché una donna sta con un coglione


Tesoro mio, aldilà della vis publica. Posso decidere di rimanere con un traditore, se umanamente la persona mi fa superare il tradimento. Se lo ritengo un coglione, non mi tengo pure un traditore coglione dentro casa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per quello che ha fatto lui ma per il fatto che lo hai accettato
> Ripeto posso pensare che mio marito sia un coglione ma finché resto con lui evito di urlarlo ai quattro venti perché la gente si domanderebbe perché una donna sta con un coglione


 guardare sempre indietro non permette di andare avanti. E un rotolarsi continuamente nel fango.
Parlarne continuamente e rivangare non aiuta anzi, rafforzA quanto è accaduto.Ho letto spesso [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] e non riesce a superare l'accaduto è molto vivo e presente nonostante siano già passati 4 anni


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> guardare sempre indietro non permette di andare avanti. E un rotolarsi continuamente nel fango.
> Parlarne continuamente e rivangare non aiuta anzi, rafforzA quanto è accaduto.Ho letto spesso [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] e non riesce a superare l'accaduto è molto vivo e presente nonostante siano già passati 4 anni


Si chiama strutturare i traumi. in assoluto il tratto caratteriale di una persona che più mi spinge dalla parte opposta


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si chiama strutturare i traumi. in assoluto il tratto caratteriale di una persona che più mi spinge dalla parte opposta


ma così non va da nessuna parte, rimane blocca a quel  momento


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che vuoi che ti dica? Per me è autoconvincimento puro. Con distorsioni in alto in basso. Poi figurati, la vita è tua. Resta il fatto che quando parli del merdone del tradimento non ne parli come una che vuole ricordarsi tutto ma come una che non riesce a lasciarsi un cazzo Alle spalle.


Mmmm,è una cosa che fluttua come un profugo.Non so ancora quale collocazione dargli.
Se mi ha fatto un favore o cosa.Di sicuro qualcosa ha fatto.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ovviamente sì. *Probabilmente con la prossima*. per me se ti vivi il presente non fai un soldo di danno.


Cosa intendi?


----------



## insane (2 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?


Che con l'attuale sara' impossibile dimenticare. Con la prossima non dimenticherai lo stesso, ma eviterai di pensare "quella troia della mia morosa" ogni volta che vedrai un tradimento in TV


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per quello che ha fatto lui ma per il fatto che lo hai accettato
> Ripeto posso pensare che mio marito sia un coglione ma finché resto con lui evito di urlarlo ai quattro venti perché la gente si domanderebbe perché una donna sta con un coglione


Ma dove lo avrei urlato ai 4 venti?Qui? Su un forum di anonimi che tratta tradimenti?
Nella vita reale nessuno ,ripeto nessuno sa nulla,nemmeno delle cagate che ha fatto negli anni.Forse pubblicamente ne esco peggio  io di lui ma la sua immagine è candida..e forse è quello che mi rode.
Poi cosa significa il tenere per se ,qui,una serie di giudizi ? Cosa cambia se tu scrivi qui la versione edulcorata di tuo marito e scrivi che negli anni ha fatto cose che hai coperto che se i figli sapessero  non gli perdonerebbero? Non descrivi queste cose per preservare noi? Ma a te ,intimamente  cosa cambia ? Nulla.Se pensi che sia un coglione ma non lo scrivi ,è solo ipocrisia,facciata.
Siete arenati ai racconti del tradimento ,è stato un coglione nella scelta e nella gestione dell'amante .Significa che non era affatto avvezzo a storie di questo genere ? Forse,boh.Non mi frega delle sue  doti nel gestire le corna,non sono un parametro utile  nella vita di tutti i giorni,spero proprio che non debba più analizzare il suo comportamento in questo ambito.
Ma fatemi leggere dove ho scritto mai che nel dopo,quando si è deciso di cambiare registro,lui sia stato un coglione?
Anzi,mi pare di aver scritto mille volte che mi ha stupito e anche tanto.A differenza di tante gestioni del dopo raccapriccianti da parte dei traditori che ho letto  qui.Se devo pensare ad una gestione del dopo perfetta,mi viene in mente lui.Qui ,spesso ho letto ben altro .
Provo a ripeterlo.Mio marito È STATO un grandissimo coglione ,qui 3 su 100 che si lamentano hanno optato per la separazione ,gli altri 97 si tengono la metà della mela. Sana o marcia che sia.Se poi voi avete la ricetta della vita ideale,sono tutta orecchi ma mi sa che se siete qui anche voi non c'è da stare allegri.La differenza è che io parlo,parlo ,parlo,mi frega zero dell'immagine su un forum anonimo.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Siete arenati ai racconti del tradimento


Noi, eh?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma dove lo avrei urlato ai 4 venti?Qui? Su un forum di anonimi che tratta tradimenti?
> Nella vita reale nessuno ,ripeto nessuno sa nulla,nemmeno delle cagate che ha fatto negli anni.Forse pubblicamente ne esco peggio  io di lui ma la sua immagine è candida..e forse è quello che mi rode.
> Poi cosa significa il tenere per se ,qui,una serie di giudizi ? Cosa cambia se tu scrivi qui la versione edulcorata di tuo marito e scrivi che negli anni ha fatto cose che hai coperto che se i figli sapessero  non gli perdonerebbero? Non descrivi queste cose per preservare noi? Ma a te ,intimamente  cosa cambia ? Nulla.Se pensi che sia un coglione ma non lo scrivi ,è solo ipocrisia,facciata.
> Siete arenati ai racconti del tradimento ,è stato un coglione nella scelta e nella gestione dell'amante .Significa che non era affatto avvezzo a storie di questo genere ? Forse,boh.Non mi frega delle sue  doti nel gestire le corna,non sono un parametro utile  nella vita di tutti i giorni,spero proprio che non debba più analizzare il suo comportamento in questo ambito.
> ...


Tutti i traditori probabilmente sono stati un po' coglioni ma secondo me per come hai descritto tuo marito è inconcepibile restarci insieme 
O meglio ci puoi anche restare a codividere una casa ma di certo , per come sono io, non esiste più la coppia
Guarda che io non sono nessuno per dire che tu stai sbagliando. Semplicemente leggendoti e pensando che sei una donna in gamba non riesco a capire come tu faccia
Parlando di me io divido la casa con mio marito non certo l'intimita. Intimamente mi cambia questo e per me non è poco.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Noi, eh?


Hai letto?
La descrizione del coglione è compresa in quei frangenti ma continuate a traslarla nel presente .
Io parlo sempre di episodi inerenti quel periodo e te lo ripeto altre mille volte che è stato un fedifrago coglione.Gli riconosco  anche il gran fiuto nel trovare l'amante ideale,difficile trovarne una più stronza e senza scrupoli.
Quindi mi rassegno al fatto che come traditore sia stato coglione,come mi rassegno al fatto che sia negato nella gestione della parte amministrativa del lavoro.Due campi in cui fa danni gravi.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, aldilà della vis publica. Posso decidere di rimanere con un traditore, se umanamente la persona mi fa superare il tradimento. Se lo ritengo un coglione, non mi tengo pure un traditore coglione dentro casa.


Ma tu ricordi il quadro che ci hai restituito di tua moglie ? E ci stai insieme?


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutti i traditori probabilmente sono stati un po' coglioni ma secondo me per come hai descritto tuo marito è inconcepibile restarci insieme
> O meglio ci puoi anche restare a codividere una casa ma di certo , per come sono io, non esiste più la coppia
> Guarda che io non sono nessuno per dire che tu stai sbagliando. Semplicemente leggendoti e pensando che sei una donna in gamba non riesco a capire come tu faccia
> Parlando di me io divido la casa con mio marito non certo l'intimita. Intimamente mi cambia questo e per me non è poco.


Però parlare della pagliuzza e non della trave.........farfallina eh?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Però parlare della pagliuzza e non della trave.........farfallina eh?


???


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> ???


Che telo devo dire? Lei sta con il marito come tuo marito sta con te.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (2 Ottobre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Che con l'attuale sara' impossibile dimenticare. Con la prossima non dimenticherai lo stesso, ma eviterai di pensare "quella troia della mia morosa" ogni volta che vedrai un tradimento in TV


Pensavo fosse chiaro che l'intenzione era quella di continuare con l'attuale...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che telo devo dire? Lei sta con il marito come tuo marito sta con te.


E no direi proprio di no


----------



## insane (2 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse chiaro che l'intenzione era quella di continuare con l'attuale...


Allora rassegnati alle conseguenze


----------



## GiovanniRossi (2 Ottobre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Allora rassegnati alle conseguenze


Quindi la risposta è "no, non ti passerà mai"?


----------



## insane (2 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Quindi la risposta è "no, non ti passerà mai"?


Ricorderai sempre, poi come elaborerai il fatto e' un altro discorso, ma dimenticare non si puo'.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E no direi proprio di no


Scusa dimenticavo lei tromba tu no. Ma lo stare insieme c'è e non mi sembra una cosa logica, anzi ......


----------



## Diletta (2 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Quindi la risposta è "no, non ti passerà mai"?



Credo che tu con il "non ti passerà mai" intenda il dolore che provi quando una qualsiasi cosa ti fa ricordare l'evento, quella trafittura che senti dentro (la senti vero Giovanni?).
Ecco, succederà così: da questo dolore passerai al disturbo e poi al turbamento che, col tempo, diventeranno sempre più blandi e più impercettibili, li avvertirai ma non interferiranno più con la qualità della tua vita, in una parola: ci conviverai.
Questo è ciò che di solito accade...
Se intendi, invece, il completo oblio, cioè il dimenticarsene...bé, qualcuno ci sarà anche riuscito con il meccanismo di una bella rimozione (ci credo poco) ma come puoi pensare che ciò sia possibile?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Hai letto?
> La descrizione del coglione è compresa in quei frangenti ma continuate a traslarla nel presente .
> Io parlo sempre di episodi inerenti quel periodo e te lo ripeto altre mille volte che è stato un fedifrago coglione.Gli riconosco  anche il gran fiuto nel trovare l'amante ideale,difficile trovarne una più stronza e senza scrupoli.
> Quindi mi rassegno al fatto che come traditore sia stato coglione,come mi rassegno al fatto che sia negato nella gestione della parte amministrativa del lavoro.Due campi in cui fa danni gravi.


Guarda che il fatto di riproporre il tuo strazio quotidianamente appiccicando lo ad ogni storia che trovi che ti dia un appiglio a me restituisce soltanto l'idea di qualcuno che sta strutturando un trauma.


mistral ha detto:


> Ma tu ricordi il quadro che ci hai restituito di tua moglie ? E ci stai insieme?


Trovami una riga in cui io abbia espresso un giudizio desolante su mia moglie. Ho detto fin dall'inizio che per me è una donna fantastica e più o meno nessuna gli allaccia una scarpa. Avete rotto il cazzo anche su quello. Si è rincoglionita appresso alla maternità, così che dalla pantera, mi sono ritrovato accanto mammaorsa. E con ciò? Vatti a rileggere il nostro thread, che ci abbiamo litigato parecchio. Ho sempre detto che per me a mia moglie non esiste una donna in grado di allacciarle una scarpa.
Oltretutto Quella fase è anche passata Infatti non mi sembra che io sia tornato sull'argomento.
Poi se, in omaggio alla logica delle figurine, io debba continuare tutto il giorno tutti i giorni a smadonnare su mia moglie come era quando sono entrato dimmi tu...
A me sembra tanto che qui la vera logica dominante alla fine sia tra chi nella vita decide di andare avanti, e chi resta ingabbiato nel giorno della marmotta.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa dimenticavo lei tromba tu no. Ma lo stare insieme c'è e non mi sembra una cosa logica, anzi ......


Dipende da come si sta insieme


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse chiaro che l'intenzione era quella di continuare con l'attuale...


Questo mi era chiaro. Quello che secondo me dovresti valutare, è la possibilità che vada tutto a puttane magari anche in un secondo momento. Nel senso che non è che un perdono, quantunque sincero, di cuore totale, ti mette al riparo dal futuro. Questo mai per nessuno.
Non fare mai la cazzata di metterti al riparo delle false certezze un'altra volta. Siamo tutti sul mercato sempre, vale per te, Vale per lei. Se sbraghi, la paghi.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa dimenticavo lei tromba tu no. Ma lo stare insieme c'è e non mi sembra una cosa logica, anzi ......


Tu vuoi fare a pezzi i sogni del giovane virgulto.
E dai, sognare Mica è reato.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da come si sta insieme


Mi domando come fa tuo marito a stare insieme a te dopo tutto quello che, forse immagino male, è accaduto. Boh ?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi domando come fa tuo marito a stare insieme a te dopo tutto quello che, forse immagino male, è accaduto. Boh ?


Questa è una cosa tra me e lui.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa tra me e lui.


Allora non andare nella "scazzetta" di mistral, o no? Fate quello che dico non fate quello che faccio. Belli cazzi. Fate i ricchioni con il culo degli altri. Buon per te farfallina.


----------



## Diletta (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo mi era chiaro. Quello che secondo me dovresti valutare, è la possibilità che vada tutto a puttane magari anche in un secondo momento. Nel senso che non è che un perdono, quantunque sincero, di cuore totale, ti mette al riparo dal futuro. Questo mai per nessuno.
> Non fare mai la cazzata di metterti al riparo delle false certezze un'altra volta. *Siamo tutti sul mercato sempre,* vale per te, Vale per lei. Se sbraghi, la paghi.


Ma che mercato?
Al mercato ci vai se vuoi farti comprare, altrimenti te ne stai per benino a casina tua! 
Non dargli retta Giovanni!
Ragiona con la tua testa e trova la tua via per ritrovare la serenità!


----------



## GiovanniRossi (2 Ottobre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che mercato?
> Al mercato ci vai se vuoi farti comprare, altrimenti te ne stai per benino a casina tua!
> Non dargli retta Giovanni!
> Ragiona con la tua testa e trova la tua via per ritrovare la serenità!


Secondo me invece non è una cosa del tutto errata. Non vuol dire per forza infedeltà, vuol dire consapevolezza dell'esistenza, del partner (cosa che prima non avevo), e sopratutto delle altre persone che possono affacciarsi nella relazione.

Comunque si, lo sento il dolore. Quello che mi chiedo non è se il dolore passerà, ma se, mentre guardo la TV, smetto di ricordare ciò.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Allora non andare nella "scazzetta" di mistral, o no? Fate quello che dico non fate quello che faccio. Belli cazzi. Fate i ricchioni con il culo degli altri. Buon per te farfallina.


Non ti sapevo avvocato.


Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che mercato?
> Al mercato ci vai se vuoi farti comprare, altrimenti te ne stai per benino a casina tua!
> Non dargli retta Giovanni!
> Ragiona con la tua testa e trova la tua via per ritrovare la serenità!


Proselitismoh!


GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Secondo me invece non è una cosa del tutto errata. Non vuol dire per forza infedeltà, vuol dire consapevolezza dell'esistenza, del partner (cosa che prima non avevo), e sopratutto delle altre persone che possono affacciarsi nella relazione.
> Comunque si, lo sento il dolore. Quello che mi chiedo non è se il dolore passerà, ma se, mentre guardo la TV, smetto di ricordare ciò.


Ragazzo, più ti leggo più mi pari uno equilibrato. Io valuterei seriamente di andartene da sto forum, che intossica.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Allora non andare nella "scazzetta" di mistral, o no? Fate quello che dico non fate quello che faccio. Belli cazzi. Fate i ricchioni con il culo degli altri. Buon per te farfallina.


se non si è capito a me [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] piace e anche molto.
Ripeto stai paragonando due situazioni che non sono paragonabili
Io non so come sia la situazione di [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] a casa e mi base su quello che ha letto
Poi lei è serena a stare con un uomo del quale pensa le cose che ha scritto, fa benissimo. io non ci starei e ripeto che il tradimento anche in questo caso non è la cosa che mi ha infastidita di più

Mi spiace di non poter parlare del mio privato qui ma obiettivamente direi che ho già dato ora mi tutelo.
Giusto per chiarire che non è che non voglia farlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Poi lei è serena a stare con un uomo del quale pensa le cose che ha scritto, fa benissimo. io non ci starei e ripeto che *il tradimento anche in questo caso non è la cosa che mi ha infastidita di più*


Alleluja!


----------



## GiovanniRossi (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ti sapevo avvocato.
> 
> Proselitismoh!
> 
> Ragazzo, più ti leggo più mi pari uno equilibrato. Io valuterei seriamente di andartene da sto forum, che intossica.


All'inizio mi consideravi troglodita, sono contento che sto riabilitando la mia immagine....


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> All'inizio mi consideravi troglodita, sono contento che sto riabilitando la mia immagine....


Te non ti preoccupare di me, preoccupati di verificare se ci siano gli spazi per rimontare le cose.
I trogloditi si evolvono.


----------



## spleen (2 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Secondo me invece non è una cosa del tutto errata. Non vuol dire per forza infedeltà, vuol dire consapevolezza dell'esistenza, del partner (cosa che prima non avevo), e sopratutto delle altre persone che possono affacciarsi nella relazione.  Comunque si, lo sento il dolore. Quello che mi chiedo non è se il dolore passerà, ma se, mentre guardo la TV, smetto di ricordare ciò.


  Permettimi di ricordarti che il nodo della faccenda non sta nel capire ora cosa sia successo ma nella "mentallità" che si era formata la tua donna che potesse esserci un modo "light" di stare insieme per cui si potesse anche tradire. Guarda che non è una cosa da poco, quel modo di vedere le cose può essere perennemente in agguato nel vostro futuro. Se non riesci a levare il lenzuolo a quel fantasma non arrivi da nessuna parte.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Permettimi di ricordarti che il nodo della faccenda non sta nel capire ora cosa sia successo ma nella "mentallità" che si era formata la tua donna che potesse esserci un modo "light" di stare insieme per cui si potesse anche tradire. Guarda che non è una cosa da poco, quel modo di vedere le cose può essere perennemente in agguato nel vostro futuro. Se non riesci a levare il lenzuolo a quel fantasma non arrivi da nessuna parte.


e na lettera scarlatta in fronte no?
semel proditor, semper proditor
:rotfl:
mentalità light a 21 anni? strrrrranooooo :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che il fatto di riproporre il tuo strazio quotidianamente appiccicando lo ad ogni storia che trovi che ti dia un appiglio a me restituisce soltanto l'idea di qualcuno che sta strutturando un trauma.
> 
> Trovami una riga in cui io abbia espresso un giudizio desolante su mia moglie. Ho detto fin dall'inizio che per me è una donna fantastica e più o meno nessuna gli allaccia una scarpa. Avete rotto il cazzo anche su quello. *Si è rincoglionita appresso alla maternità*, così che dalla pantera, mi sono ritrovato accanto mammaorsa. E con ciò? Vatti a rileggere il nostro thread, che ci abbiamo litigato parecchio. Ho sempre detto che per me a mia moglie non esiste una donna in grado di allacciarle una scarpa.
> Oltretutto Quella fase è anche passata Infatti non mi sembra che io sia tornato sull'argomento.
> ...


Vedi,abbiamo lo stesso problema.Mio marito si è rincoglionito appresso all'amante .Sempre di coglioni parliamo.
Il mio è rinsavito,ti auguro la stessa cosa perché il rincoglionimento di tua moglie ti ha portato ad un malcontento esagerato visto come reagisci.
Per il resto idem,sotto  molti altri aspetti  uomini che possano allacciargli una scarpa non ne ho ancora trovati.Ha i suoi difetti ma per altri versi non lo vorrei assolutamente diverso ,su molte cose è tre gradini sopra la media.Ma queste cose le ho scritte  mille volte,  si vede che non vi rimangono impresse.
Rimangono alcuni aspetti che non mi andavano giù prima e che il tradimento ha reso ancora più indigesti.É un danno che si è creato lui e starà a lui con il tempo cercare di farmeli passare "rimediando".Altrimenti vomiterò,pace.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa tra me e lui.


Vedi che La differenza è che io mi espongo senza problemi?
Parlo,parlo ,parlo.....e racconto anche ciò che non si dice ma il risultato non cambia.
Qui siamo tutti nella stessa melma,inutile credere il contrario.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Vedi che La differenza è che io mi espongo senza problemi?
> Parlo,parlo ,parlo.....e racconto anche ciò che non si dice ma il risultato non cambia.
> Qui siamo tutti nella stessa melma,inutile credere il contrario.


Quoto alla grande.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Vedi,abbiamo lo stesso problema.Mio marito si è rincoglionito appresso all'amante .Sempre di coglioni parliamo.
> Il mio è rinsavito,ti auguro la stessa cosa perché il rincoglionimento di tua moglie ti ha portato ad un malcontento esagerato visto come reagisci.
> Per il resto idem,sotto  molti altri aspetti  uomini che possano allacciargli una scarpa non ne ho ancora trovati.Ha i suoi difetti ma per altri versi non lo vorrei assolutamente diverso ,su molte cose è tre gradini sopra la media.Ma queste cose le ho scritte  mille volte,  si vede che non vi rimangono impresse.
> Rimangono alcuni aspetti che non mi andavano giù prima e che il tradimento ha reso ancora più indigesti.É un danno che si è creato lui e starà a lui con il tempo cercare di farmeli passare "rimediando".Altrimenti vomiterò,pace.


Vabbè, passiamo alle Olimpiadi dell'arrampicata di specchi. Ma che vuoi paragonare la carne della tua carne in termini di importanza ad un amante? Le amanti passano, anche le mogli se è per questo, i figli restano.
I figli di sopravviveranno e dei figli sei responsabile.
 Capisco che stai con il tuo marito dall'asilo, Ma ti continuo a dire che secondo me sei in un loop e te lo coccoli pure. Poi fai te.
Ma che cazzo pensi di vomitare se dopo 4 anni stai ancora qui? Tra 40 starai ancora qui a dire le stesse cose a raccontarti di essere andata avanti.
Contenta te, contenti tutti


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Vedi che La differenza è che io mi espongo senza problemi?
> Parlo,parlo ,parlo.....e racconto anche ciò che non si dice ma il risultato non cambia.
> Qui siamo tutti nella stessa melma,inutile credere il contrario.


Sì ma la differenza sta Fra chi esce dalla palude E chi è convinto di fare i fanghi di bellezza


----------



## GiovanniRossi (2 Ottobre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Permettimi di ricordarti che il nodo della faccenda non sta nel capire ora cosa sia successo ma nella "mentallità" che si era formata la tua donna che potesse esserci un modo "light" di stare insieme per cui si potesse anche tradire. Guarda che non è una cosa da poco, quel modo di vedere le cose può essere perennemente in agguato nel vostro futuro. Se non riesci a levare il lenzuolo a quel fantasma non arrivi da nessuna parte.


Guarda, sul serio, dopo due settimane di pensieri, penso che la mia ragazza sia stata tanto un diavolo quanto una cazzona. Nel senso che sia stata una merda a fare quello che ha fatto (cosa le costava chiedermi una pausa nel momento in cui le veniva la "curiosità" come la definisce lei?), ma allo stesso tempo sono onesto con me stesso: prima di lei non ho avuto alcuna storia seria, ma almeno le mie avventure le ho passate. Sta "poverina" da quando aveva 15 anni non aveva visto altro che me.
A 21 anni era abbastanza adulta da capire do voler cacciare la sua sessualità (ma non solo quella anche la sua capacità di attrarre ed essere attratta), ma secondo me allo stesso tempo era ancora talmente una bambina da non capire che stava facendo qualcosa di assurdo nell'ottica della nostra relazione.
Il contesto è questo, e lo reputo verosimile. Quello che ancora non le riesco a perdonare è 1. Aver tenuto la relazione viva per due mesi. Perché sei curiosa, ti fai la scopata, vedi che alla fine è uguale, e smetti. Non continui per 2 mesi prima di capire che ero meglio io. E poi non le perdono i modi con cui me lo ha detto. Meglio che se lo teneva dentro e soffriva lei visto che è lei la carnefice, anziché scaricare su di me non solo il dolore, ma anche la decisione su cosa fare nella nostra relazione, e le mie paure di un possibile tradimento vendicativo.

Per me il contesto è chiaro, c'è poco da analizzare, probabilmente non si ripresenterà.

Quello che non è chiaro è il futuro. Per via della mia debolezza.


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral;1833297[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Il fatto che ogni tradito sia stato valutato ed eventualmente ri scelto a sua insaputa è palese.[/B]
> .


Ognuno di noi viene valutato ogni giorno e scelto anche senza bisogno di essere tradito.
Non diamoci per scontati.
Anche perché lo facciamo anche noi, lo stai facendo tu ora.


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Be ti rivelo un segreto. Se ci fai caso i comportamenti sono identici nel 99,9% dei casi. *Hai fatto caso che prima di un tradimento nessuno praticamente scopa più o poco e dopo la rivelazione scopano tutti come conigli*? I comportamenti umani sono quelli e non si cambiano.
> Strano che leggi tutte quelle informazioni da quello che scrivo, visto che io non ho mai parlato della mia ex moglie. Forse ti riferivi alla tua di vita o alle tue esperienze. E non mi vedrai mai usare quei termini verso di lei, perché avrà fatto quello che ha fatto ma è sempre la madre dei miei figli e le porto rispetto per questo.


 Faccio parte dello 0,1%.


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Farfalla tu sei un caso speciale. Fai parte dello 0,1%  visto che hai tradito anche se andava tutto perfettamente. Quindi non ti mancava nemmeno il sesso con il tuo compagno. Fai storia a se


E siamo già in due in questo 0,1%.


----------



## spleen (2 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Guarda, sul serio, dopo due settimane di pensieri, penso che la mia ragazza sia stata tanto un diavolo quanto una cazzona. Nel senso che sia stata una merda a fare quello che ha fatto (cosa le costava chiedermi una pausa nel momento in cui le veniva la "curiosità" come la definisce lei?), ma allo stesso tempo sono onesto con me stesso: prima di lei non ho avuto alcuna storia seria, ma almeno le mie avventure le ho passate. Sta "poverina" da quando aveva 15 anni non aveva visto altro che me. A 21 anni era abbastanza adulta da capire do voler cacciare la sua sessualità (ma non solo quella anche la sua capacità di attrarre ed essere attratta), ma secondo me allo stesso tempo era ancora talmente una bambina da non capire che stava facendo qualcosa di assurdo nell'ottica della nostra relazione. Il contesto è questo, e lo reputo verosimile. Quello che ancora non le riesco a perdonare è 1. Aver tenuto la relazione viva per due mesi. Perché sei curiosa, ti fai la scopata, vedi che alla fine è uguale, e smetti. Non continui per 2 mesi prima di capire che ero meglio io. E poi non le perdono i modi con cui me lo ha detto. Meglio che se lo teneva dentro e soffriva lei visto che è lei la carnefice, anziché scaricare su di me non solo il dolore, ma anche la decisione su cosa fare nella nostra relazione, e le mie paure di un possibile tradimento vendicativo.  Per me il contesto è chiaro, c'è poco da analizzare, probabilmente non si ripresenterà.  Quello che non è chiaro è il futuro. Per via della mia debolezza.


 In cosa consiste secondo te la tua debolezza?


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è vero, esistono un sacco di donne che, anche se il marito le tocca ancora, non le tocca come le toccava prima. E anche uomini che si rompono il cazzo della minestra riscaldata


Vero.
Mi sorprendo sempre quando si tentano di creare profili dei traditi e dei traditori, così come delle donne e degli uomini.
Esistono tante situazioni diverse come le persone che le vivono.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Alleluja!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E' una cosa che dico spesso anche a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ma mi rendo conto che non viene capita


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Vedi che La differenza è che io mi espongo senza problemi?
> Parlo,parlo ,parlo.....e racconto anche ciò che non si dice ma il risultato non cambia.
> Qui siamo tutti nella stessa melma,inutile credere il contrario.


tu non hai ricevuto una lettera anomima
E se non parlo è per tutelare lui non me
Non ho mai pensato di non essere nella melma ma so che se fossi stata tradita e mi avesse raccontato quello che ha raccontato a te non avrei trovato un solo motivo per starci insieme
Tu si ma non dovresti considerarti nella melma se sei serena della tua scelta
Poi ognuno sa che tipo di tradimento è in grado di accettare e superare
Per me è tassativo che non si sia entrato nella mia vita per te no


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma la differenza sta Fra chi esce dalla palude E chi è convinto di fare i fanghi di bellezza


:up:


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma la differenza sta Fra chi esce dalla palude E chi è convinto di fare i fanghi di bellezza


Tra me e te ,chi è convinto di fare i fanghi di bellezza direi sia tu.
Tu con la melma ti senti rigenerato,vai a corrente.Per me questo capitolo è melma,non vedo perché dovrei indovinare aromi e profumi che non vedo in ognuno di noi astanti.
Poi,che ognuno sia maestro nel vedersi meno peggio degli altri ci sta ma sfido una persona fuori da queste problematiche ,leggere qui e desiderare di essere al posto di solo uno di noi.Facciamo,pena più o meno tutti alla stessa maniera ,cambia solo come ce la raccontiamo.Tutti troviamo una scusa che giustifichi il restare ,tu per primo.La differenza è che mica te ne faccio una colpa ,non sei in grado di vivere la vita che vuoi alla luce del sole  pochi ci riescono ma nessuno di quelli che scrivono qui.


----------



## francoff (2 Ottobre 2017)

*ot......preso da un giornale*

[h=1]Le persone intelligenti non tradiscono. Lo dice la scienza[/h][h=2]Secondo una ricerca scientifica le persone che non tradiscono sono molto più intelligenti. La motivazione sarebbe legata al cervello[/h]HOME CURIOSITÀ



 Twitter
 Google+ 

Le persone intelligenti non tradiscono. A svelarlo una ricerca scientificasecondo cui la fedeltà sarebbe una caratteristica delle persone con un’intelligenza superiore. Lo studio è stato svolto dal neuroscienziato Rodolfo Llinás, che dirige il dipartimento di Psicologia e Neuroscienza all’Universitàdi New York. Il ricercatore è considerato uno dei massimi esperti mondiali del cervello, per questo i risultati del suo studio faranno certamente discutere.
Le ricerche del professore si sono concentrate sulla mappatura della menteper individuare le aree riguardanti fedeltà, amore e felicità, individuando le reazioni e le connessioni neurologiche esistenti. Il risultato? Sembra che ilcervello “attaccato” dai sentimenti, si plasmi prima in base ad essi e poi secondo la ragione. Ciò significa che la struttura emotiva è prevalente rispetto a quella intellettuale. In sostanza le nostre azioni e le idee partono prima di tutto dalle sensazioni, solo in seguito arriva il raziocinio.



[FONT=&quot].


[FONT=&quot]​​

Play



Unmute
Current Time0:00​​/​
Duration Time0:01​
Loaded: 0%

Progress: 0%



​ 
Fullscreen
[/FONT]

Non solo: sembra che l’area emotiva sia una delle prime a svilupparsi nel cervello. “L’amore eterno – ha spiegato Llinás – è tipico delle persone intelligenti, che strutturano e aggiustano gli standard d’azione fissi prendendo come punto di riferimento l’altro, come se fosse la propria mano, curarla è mia responsabilità e viceversa”.
La fedeltà dunque porterebbe il cervello ad un “risparmio” di energiaintellettuale ed emotiva. Si tratta di un comportamento che per gli studiosi sarebbe una prerogativa delle persone intelligenti. Facendo riferimento anche a ricerche passate, l’esperto sostiene che curare un rapporto d’amore e preservarlo sarebbe un comportamento molto virtuoso, messo in atto solamente dalle persone intelligenti. Questo perché avere una sola relazione porterebbe ad un “guadagno energetico”. Le soddisfazioni e il benessere che derivano da una storia stabile e duratura infatti sono maggiori rispetto a quelle che si possono trovare in relazioni brevi e passeggere, che provocano invece un dispendio di energia e una perdita di “salute” del cervello.
[/FONT]


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> tu non hai ricevuto una lettera anomima
> E se non parlo è per tutelare lui non me
> Non ho mai pensato di non essere nella melma ma so che se fossi stata tradita e mi avesse raccontato quello che ha raccontato a te non avrei trovato un solo motivo per starci insieme
> Tu si ma non dovresti considerarti nella melma se sei serena della tua scelta
> ...


Però non capisco, se tuo marito sa del tuo tradimento da una lettera anonima, e chi l'ha inviata è o è stato del forum, saprà anche che scrivi qua o quantomeno con un'ulteriore lettera potrà farglielo sapere. Mi domando perché sei ancora qui con il patema d'animo che tuo marito possa leggere. Boh?


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E' una cosa che dico spesso anche a @_danny_ ma mi rendo conto che non viene capita


Sì, ma io non racconto più tutto, men che meno qui.
Mi hai convinto per esempio sulla questione degli slip da uomo.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> tu non hai ricevuto una lettera anomima
> E se non parlo è per tutelare lui non me
> Non ho mai pensato di non essere nella melma ma so che se fossi stata tradita e mi avesse raccontato quello che ha raccontato a te non avrei trovato un solo motivo per starci insieme
> Tu si ma non dovresti considerarti nella melma se sei serena della tua scelta
> ...


Hai detto bene " se mi avesse raccontato"....lui,mio marito ha raccontato tutto ,anche le cose scomode.Poteva fare come i più e raccontarsi da super figo,ha preferito la sincerita che poi è stata avvallata da prove .Io lo apprezzo.
Ma come sarebbe a dire che io non sono nella melma .?
Da quando un tradimento non lo è?
Io faccio i conti con un atto  che non mi andrà mai a genio ,ne sono consapevole .Mai pensato che un giorno mi sarei svegliata e di colpo una terza incomoda nel letto non mi avrebbe suscitato pensieri negativi.
Vorrei che qualche tradito scrivesse e mi dicesse se il tradimento è stato depotenziato al punto di diventarne indifferente.Sia che siano rimasti insieme,sia che si siano lasciati.Farfalla credimi,puoi essere empatica finche vuoi ma se non ci sei passata non puoi nemmeno lontanamente immaginare cosa ti viene fuori.Scrivono persone distrutte scopertesi tradite  dopo un paio di anni di relazione e poca vita in comune,figuriamoci quando in ballo c'è la tua famiglia,la persona con cui hai diviso i due terzi di essa .Non rimetti in piedi tutto in pochi mesi.
Pensa a cosa avrebbe portato per voi lo scoprire che hai avuto una relazione di ANNI ,mica un'attrazione passeggera,qualche scopata.ANNI.Tuo marito non lo sa,ma te,ti senti un rifiuto umano indegna di dividere le briciole con lui?Non lo credo proprio ,eppure ,se lui sapesse saresti declassata alla peggior specie.Quindi non capisco il tuo declassare mio marito quando ha avuto semplicemente la sfiga di essere stato scoperto e ha dovuto mettersi a nudo.Finche era in salvo si sentiva un gran Figo ,è il dopo che tu non ti puoi immaginare.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Tra me e te ,chi è convinto di fare i fanghi di bellezza direi sia tu.
> Tu con la melma ti senti rigenerato,vai a corrente.Per me questo capitolo è melma,non vedo perché dovrei indovinare aromi e profumi che non vedo in ognuno di noi astanti.
> Poi,che ognuno sia maestro nel vedersi meno peggio degli altri ci sta ma sfido una persona fiori da queste problematiche ,leggere qui e desiderare di essere al posto di solo uno di noi.Facciamo,pena più o meno tutti alla stessa maniera ,cambia solo come ce la raccontiamo.Tutti troviamo una scusa che giustifichi il restare ,tu per primo.La differenza è che mica te ne faccio una colpa ,non sei in grado di vivere la vita che vuoi alla luce del sole  pochi ci riescono ma nessuno di quelli che scrivono qui.


Ma insomma. Io non penso di essere nella melma. Davvero. 
E la legittima la risceglierei mille volte. Mica mi serve una scusa per restare. E mai, mai detto di essere meno peggio di altri. Solo che tu, e parlo di te, _per quel che scrivi_ ti stai coccolando un tumore. 
La vita che vorrei è quella che ho, più o meno. Non è che se qualche cosa non va butti tutto al secchio.
MA
se non vai avanti, resti al palo
e a me sembra proprio che tu non possa (e non ho detto non voglia) andare avanti
se mi sbaglio meglio.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> *Le persone intelligenti non tradiscono. Lo dice la scienza*
> 
> *Secondo una ricerca scientifica le persone che non tradiscono sono molto più intelligenti. La motivazione sarebbe legata al cervello*
> 
> ...


Se per intelligenza si intende cercare di avere buon senso ok .Se basta aver desiderato .......siamo messi male.


----------



## insane (2 Ottobre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> *Le persone intelligenti non tradiscono. Lo dice la scienza*


Ho cercato il paper originale in giro ma non lo trovo... in ogni caso la mia ex e' plurititolata ma le corna me le ha messe lo stesso. Probabilmente si parla di due tipi di "intelligenze" diverse


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Hai detto bene " se mi avesse raccontato"....lui,mio marito ha raccontato tutto ,anche le cose scomode.Poteva fare come i più e raccontarsi da super figo,ha preferito la sincerita che poi è stata avvallata da prove .Io lo apprezzo.


Io tuo marito sto inizando ad adorarlo
Un genio vero…


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Però non capisco, se tuo marito sa del tuo tradimento da una lettera anonima, e chi l'ha inviata è o è stato del forum, saprà anche che scrivi qua o quantomeno con un'ulteriore lettera potrà farglielo sapere. Mi domando perché sei ancora qui con il patema d'animo che tuo marito possa leggere. Boh?


Quello che per te è patema d'animo, per me è tutela verso di lui.
Dici che chi ha commesso l'errore (magari non sa quale) di avermi inviato la lettera potrebbe mandarmene un'altra?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma io non racconto più tutto, men che meno qui.
> Mi hai convinto per esempio sulla questione degli slip da uomo.


Ma io te l'ho detto che finiremo per sposarci io e te?


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che per te è patema d'animo, per me è tutela verso di lui.
> Dici che chi ha commesso l'errore (magari non sa quale) di avermi inviato la lettera potrebbe mandarmene un'altra?


Mi arrendo. Alla prossima


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi arrendo. Alla prossima


Mi spiace. Nulla di personale con te ma ho i miei motivi per restare sul vago


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è vero, esistono un sacco di donne che, anche se il marito le tocca ancora, non le tocca come le toccava prima. E anche uomini che si rompono il cazzo della minestra riscaldata


Infatti.
Solo che ci sono quelli che all'amante raccontano che col marito/moglie non fanno più nulla, che non gli va proprio, che solo con te amore mio...


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io tuo marito sto inizando ad adorarlo
> Un genio vero…


Non si agisce sempre e solo per pararsi il culo.Se ho raccolto prove e arrivati al varco ti chiedo se devi dirmi qualcosa ,se hai un minimo di intelligenza non ti inventi nulla di diverso dalla realtà.Ce ne sono a iosa qui storie di persone che sapevano ed hanno messo alla prova la sincerità dell'altro.Chi ha fatto il furbo anche in quella situazione se l'è passata peggio.Se poi tu sei convinto che mio marito stia con me per calcolo,per obbligo morale,per le mutande lavate e che il sesso lo veda come un dovere da compiere con sacrificio ,non so che dirti,magari hai anche ragione.Per me che la vivo,pare altro.
Non abbiamo nemmeno più bimbetti in età da asilo da tutelare (nel caso lo si volesse usare come scusa).Tra qualche anno questo tuo alibi verrà meno,inizia a cercarne uno più convincente .
I corteggiatori interessanti non mi sono mai mancati ,evidentemente sono votata al sacrificio.
Comunque sappilo,non sei uno con la cui vita farei cambio e meno che meno quella di tua moglie.
Facciamo schifo tutti alla stessa maniera qui :rotfl:


----------



## GiovanniRossi (2 Ottobre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> In cosa consiste secondo te la tua debolezza?


Che non so se riuscirò a mettere veramente una pietra sopra a questa storia, che non so se riuscirò ad amare lei come la amavo prima, che non so se riuscirò mai io stesso a rimanere fedele dopo che so che lei non lo è stata.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Solo che ci sono quelli che all'amante raccontano che col marito/moglie non fanno più nulla, che non gli va proprio, che solo con te amore mio...


ovvio, non credo sia sempre così. Sai che qua c'è il vizio degli assoluti


mistral ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tralascio il resto che tanto sullo specifico quello che ti volevo dire te l'ho detto. 
Ovvio che non vorresti fare a cambio con la mia vita, da tradita va da se. 
Che invece tuo marito non farebbe ben volentieri a cambio con me, beh, ho i miei dubbi. Ma non voleva essere una gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo. Gli attacchi personali si fanno quando non hai altro da dire o non ti va di dire altro. ti ripeto che secondo me stai incastrata nel giorno della marmotta. 
poi contenta te, contenti tutti.


----------



## spleen (2 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Che non so se riuscirò a mettere veramente una pietra sopra a questa storia, che non so se riuscirò ad amare lei come la amavo prima, che non so se riuscirò mai io stesso a rimanere fedele dopo che so che lei non lo è stata.


  Sei umano pure tu eh. :-J Comunque devi solo avere pazienza, i dubbi prima o dopo avranno una risposta. Non devi però sottovalutare la tua determinazione nel perseguire al di là dei dubbi quello che pensi per te possa essere giusto, non devi cadere pure tu nel vortice del pensiero debole che tanto va di moda che "tutto tutto niente niente" per dirla come il comico Albanese.


----------



## Lostris (2 Ottobre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> *Le persone intelligenti non tradiscono. Lo dice la scienza*
> 
> *Secondo una ricerca scientifica le persone che non tradiscono sono molto più intelligenti. La motivazione sarebbe legata al cervello*Le persone intelligenti non tradiscono. A svelarlo una ricerca scientificasecondo cui la fedeltà sarebbe una caratteristica delle persone con un’intelligenza superiore. Lo studio è stato svolto dal neuroscienziato Rodolfo Llinás, che dirige il dipartimento di Psicologia e Neuroscienza all’Universitàdi New York. Il ricercatore è considerato uno dei massimi esperti mondiali del cervello, per questo i risultati del suo studio faranno certamente discutere.
> Le ricerche del professore si sono concentrate sulla mappatura della menteper individuare le aree riguardanti fedeltà, amore e felicità, individuando le reazioni e le connessioni neurologiche esistenti. Il risultato? Sembra che ilcervello “attaccato” dai sentimenti, si plasmi prima in base ad essi e poi secondo la ragione. Ciò significa che la struttura emotiva è prevalente rispetto a quella intellettuale. In sostanza le nostre azioni e le idee partono prima di tutto dalle sensazioni, solo
> ...


:facepalm:
Eccone un'altra. Di minchiata intendo.

ricerche con cui si può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto.... se usiamo il criterio del risparmio energetico allora pure chi vive di pregiudizi è estremamente intelligente.

Sarebbe interessante capire chi finanzia 'ste robe.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ovvio, non credo sia sempre così. Sai che qua c'è il vizio degli assoluti
> 
> 
> Tralascio il resto che tanto sullo specifico quello che ti volevo dire te l'ho detto.
> ...


Ma sei sicuro che la maggior parte degli uomini vorrebbe fare cambio con te ?
È proprio vero che da  come ci percepiamo e come veniamo visti ,spesso c'è un abisso .
Per essere al posto tuo intendo il ritrovarmi a dovermi fare dell storie sempre più  azzardate per riuscire a trovare un minimo di soddisfazione sessuale e mentale,ovviamente non intendevo la parte di tua moglie che di sicuro vive più serena di te e me .
Non pensi di essere anche tu in un bel loop dal quale non puoi uscire ?
In un certo senso sei incagliato pure tu.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Ottobre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ho cercato il paper originale in giro ma non lo trovo... in ogni caso la mia ex e' plurititolata ma le corna me le ha messe lo stesso. Probabilmente si parla di due tipi di "intelligenze" diverse


Essere plurititolati non esclude essere stronzo


----------



## Diletta (2 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Che non so se riuscirò a mettere veramente una pietra sopra a questa storia, che non so se riuscirò ad amare lei come la amavo prima, *che non so se riuscirò mai io stesso a rimanere fedele dopo che so che lei non lo è stata.*


L'hai messo per ultimo, ma è il tuo primo pensiero, ne sei quasi ossessionato temo.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro che la maggior parte degli uomini vorrebbe fare cambio con te ?
> È proprio vero che da  come ci percepiamo e come veniamo visti ,spesso c'è un abisso .
> Per essere al posto tuo intendo il ritrovarmi a dovermi fare dell storie sempre più  azzardate per riuscire a trovare un minimo di soddisfazione sessuale e mentale,ovviamente non intendevo la parte di tua moglie che di sicuro vive più serena di te e me .
> Non pensi di essere anche tu in un bel loop dal quale non puoi uscire ?
> In un certo senso sei incagliato pure tu.


Onestamente non credo che i traditi vorrebbero fare a cambio con me. Non è un problema di uomini e donne. È un problema, senza farla troppo aulica, di visione della vita.
Tu stai cercando di mantenere vivo il ricordo della tua avventura nel tunnel dei traditi Secondo te, Secondo me invece non hai ancora vissuto la fase dell'accettazione e della razionalizzazione del lutto, perché secondo me il tradimento di tuo marito ti ha fatto capire che sei una come tutte le altre e non sei poi così speciale. E questo è un lutto. Soprattutto quando hai a che fare con una storia d'amore dalla culla alla bara. Ti È crollata la favola addosso, e ti è arrivato il faccia il mondo reale, non il mondo reale secondo te, il mondo reale. E tu stai disperatamente cercando di raccattare i cocci della favola per riavere il mondo reale secondo te. Il problema è che finché non fa i conti con la realtà come e non con la realtà come dovrebbe essere, continuerai a infilare il tuo assoluto nelle storie degli altri avvitandoti su te stessa e sulla tua realtà.
Questo leggo io, Questo sembra a me. A rimbalzare la tua posizione su quella degli altri, uomini e donne, traditori e traditi, non cambia di una virgola l'immagine che dai a chi ti legge.
Poi per carità, gli asini volano.


----------



## arula (2 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> Eccone un'altra. Di minchiata intendo.
> 
> ricerche con cui si può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto.... se usiamo il criterio del risparmio energetico allora pure chi vive di pregiudizi è estremamente intelligente.
> ...


Veramente troppe ce ne sono di ricerche che confermano la tendenza descritta.

E comunque se ci pensi una persona che piglia comincia a dire cazzate a raffica a destra e sinistra, che deve tenere la mente vigile per star dietro a tutto sperando di farcela e magari anche di non farsi beccare e/o che nessuno ci soffrirà non puoi negare che qualche carenza mentale la debba un pochettino avere.... l'onestà intelletuale  di dire non ce la farò e decidere piuttosto con chi stare è delle persone intelligenti...


----------



## Lostris (2 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Veramente troppe ce ne sono di ricerche che confermano la tendenza descritta.
> 
> E comunque se ci pensi una persona che piglia comincia a dire cazzate a raffica a destra e sinistra, che deve tenere la mente vigile per star dietro a tutto sperando di farcela e magari anche di non farsi beccare e/o che nessuno ci soffrirà non puoi negare che qualche carenza mentale la debba un pochettino avere.... l'onestà intelletuale  di dire non ce la farò e decidere piuttosto con chi stare è delle persone intelligenti...


Io non penso minimamente che si possa correlare intelligenza e onestà intellettuale. 

Credo che le più alte forme di intelligenza le si possano riscontrare indifferentemente sia nel bene che nel male. Cosi come le più alte forme di stupidità.

Se decidere con chi stare è da persone intelligenti, piuttosto che tradire, reputiamo intelligente anche lo scegliere un partner che alla fine non si rivela adatto a noi? 
A me in generale sembra stupido pensare di essere più intelligenti di qualcun altro in relazione ad una caratteristica.

Poi se per il tradito può essere una consolazione il ritenersi più intelligente del traditore... faccia pure. 
Anche pestare merda porta fortuna.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Onestamente non credo che i traditi vorrebbero fare a cambio con me. Non è un problema di uomini e donne. È un problema, senza farla troppo aulica, di visione della vita.
> Tu stai cercando di mantenere vivo il ricordo della tua avventura nel tunnel dei traditi Secondo te, Secondo me invece non hai ancora vissuto la fase dell'accettazione e della razionalizzazione del lutto, perché secondo me il tradimento di tuo marito ti ha fatto capire che sei una come tutte le altre e non sei poi così speciale. E questo è un lutto. Soprattutto quando hai a che fare con una storia d'amore dalla culla alla bara. Ti È crollata la favola addosso, e ti è arrivato il faccia il mondo reale, non il mondo reale secondo te, il mondo reale. E tu stai disperatamente cercando di raccattare i cocci della favola per riavere il mondo reale secondo te. Il problema è che finché non fa i conti con la realtà come e non con la realtà come dovrebbe essere, continuerai a infilare il tuo assoluto nelle storie degli altri avvitandoti su te stessa e sulla tua realtà.
> Questo leggo io, Questo sembra a me. A rimbalzare la tua posizione su quella degli altri, uomini e donne, traditori e traditi, non cambia di una virgola l'immagine che dai a chi ti legge.
> Poi per carità, gli asini volano.


Ma che favola ....sapessi la mia vita che favola ...
Forse sono artefice di buona parte della vita da favola di mio marito e me ne pento assai .Toccava farlo scendere prima per il suo ed il mio bene.La favola doveva essere per tutti o per  nessunra la vivo così ,se va bene per te vale a che per me.
Per il resto,non conosco una donna meno romantica ed infiocchettatrice  di me .Non mi manca di sicuro il festeggiare l'anniversario di matrimonio e non mi ricordo quando mi sono messa con lui ,a dirla tutta in botta e risposta non ti so dire di preciso l'esatto giorno del mese in cui ci siamo sposati. Io unica ed insostituibile!? Questo è quello che mi sento dire da una vita a cui credo poco,non mi impressiona ,son cose che si dicono .Mi voglio bene ma non significa che me ne debbano volere per forza anche gli altri .
Mi rode il tradimento ?Certo e sai perché,perché è stato al rovescio ,se vogliamo parlare di meriti,quello che se le meritava tutte era proprio lui.Quindi mettiamola sul punto che mi rode l'aver ancora e per l'ultima volta subito un ribaltamento della frittata.Ti assicuro che non è più successo e non succederà più.


----------



## arula (2 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non penso minimamente che si possa correlare intelligenza e onestà intellettuale.
> 
> Credo che le più alte forme di intelligenza le si possano riscontrare indifferentemente sia nel bene che nel male. Cosi come le più alte forme di stupidità.
> 
> ...


stai unendo pizza e fichi
nessuno parla di intelligenza o meno della scelta in sè(ogni scelta può generare un errore) 

portare avanti più relazioni contemporaneamente sembra poco sensato e quindi sciocco, infatti come dite sempre nel forum è una cosa che ti viene che capita... bene se capita non è pensata, se non è pensata è stupida e quindi non può appartenere ad un intelligente

le tue deduzioni, sebbene apparentemente ben dettagliate, hanno poca sostanza sarà meglio che ti impegni di più (scherzo sai spero che non la prendi come risposta acida non è mia intenzione)

Invece ti faccio lavorare di induzione, una volta parlando con un arabo mi disse:
guarda che non è mica facile avere quattro mogli; prima di tutto ognuna vuole una propria casa, la prima litiga con le altre perchè cerca sempre di comandare, l'ultima lamenta di non essere mai ascoltata, le intermedie lamentano la quantità di visite, e tutte vogliono pari diritti e stesso numero di figli. Solo i ricchi possono permettersele e con molta fatica.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Mah, capita che gli intelligenti facciano cose stupide e gli stupidi cose intelligenti.
Dove c'entra l'attrazione ,l'infatuazione,il desiderio,la ragione va a farsi benedire sia per gli scemi che per gli intelligenti.
Il tradire o meno  ha  secondo me origine nel desiderio ,nel piacere di ognuno di appartenere o meno all'altro a patto che egli rispetti il tacito accordo.
Non subéndo quindi il desiderio di possesso dell'altro ,ma godendo del calore e della sicurezza che un senso di appartenenza può regalare.
Se io non tradisco ,lo faccio  unicamante perché IO ho desiderio di essere solo tua e non perché TU vuoi che io sia solo  tua.
Ecco perché spesso ad un tradimento si risponde  ad armi pari ,perché ci si trova di fronte al rifiuto dell'altro dell'esclusiva che gli offrivi che ovviamente è venuta irrimediabilmente meno.Un qualcosa su cui ci si è basati che non esiste più.Un dono che si è rivelato non apprezzato abbastanza.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (2 Ottobre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'hai messo per ultimo, ma è il tuo primo pensiero, ne sei quasi ossessionato temo.


Può essere. Ho paura veramente. Diciamo che non sono il tipo che si sottrae a certi rischi già normalmente...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che favola ....sapessi la mia vita che favola ...
> Forse sono artefice di buona parte della vita da favola di mio marito e me ne pento assai .Toccava farlo scendere prima per il suo ed il mio bene.La favola doveva essere per tutti o per  nessunra la vivo così ,se va bene per te vale a che per me.
> Per il resto,non conosco una donna meno romantica ed infiocchettatrice  di me .Non mi manca di sicuro il festeggiare l'anniversario di matrimonio e non mi ricordo quando mi sono messa con lui ,a dirla tutta in botta e risposta non ti so dire di preciso l'esatto giorno del mese in cui ci siamo sposati. Io unica ed insostituibile!? Questo è quello che mi sento dire da una vita a cui credo poco,non mi impressiona ,son cose che si dicono .Mi voglio bene ma non significa che me ne debbano volere per forza anche gli altri .
> Mi rode il tradimento ?Certo e sai perché,perché è stato al rovescio ,se vogliamo parlare di meriti,quello che se le meritava tutte era proprio lui.Quindi mettiamola sul punto che mi rode l'aver ancora e per l'ultima volta subito un ribaltamento della frittata.Ti assicuro che non è più successo e non succederà più.


E quindi il senso del vostro stare insieme sarebbe?


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E quindi il senso del vostro stare insieme sarebbe?[/QUOTE
> dopo il tradimento dovrei diventare  una romanticona?
> A parte gli scherzi,mi era parso di capire che tu avessi un'idea di me di massaia con  le pattine,talebana del bio/Vegan con gli occhi a cuoricino innamorata dell'amore.La principessa  della favola.Ma quando mai!
> Dici che essendo come sono e non sognando la favola non merito marito,figli,famiglia e 5 cani?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Arcistufo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E quindi il senso del vostro stare insieme sarebbe?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Lostris (2 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> stai unendo pizza e fichi
> *nessuno parla di intelligenza o meno della scelta in sè*(ogni scelta può generare un errore)
> 
> portare avanti più relazioni contemporaneamente sembra poco sensato e quindi sciocco, infatti come dite sempre nel forum è una cosa che ti viene che capita... bene se capita non è pensata, se non è pensata è stupida e quindi non può appartenere ad un intelligente
> ...


Sei tu che hai qualificato lo scegliere con chi stare come intelligente, non io. E certo che, se devo valutare, valuto soprattutto la scelta, ci mancherebbe non lo facessi. 

Io comunque proprio non sono d'accordo sul presupposto, poi ognuno la può pensare come vuole eh, ci mancherebbe.

Se devo argomentare come fai tu, ti posso dire proprio tutto il contrario.
Portare avanti due relazioni contemporaneamente NON è una cosa che capita.
Ti capita la scopata. 

Uno che porta avanti due o più relazioni ci pensa. Eccome. E solo perché tu non vedi il senso non significa che non ci sia.
Normalmente c'è. Ed è abbastanza per considerare sostenibilissimo "lo sbattimento" che ciò comporta.

Ma, come sempre, questione di punti di vista.


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mistral ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Appunto, permeabile come il Teflon a quello che gli altri dicono. Ma quale Massaia con le pattine? Non si tratta di romanticismo, Anzi secondo me stare con te è come pulirsi il culo con la carta vetrata. Figurati.
> ...


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E quindi il senso del vostro stare insieme sarebbe?


Magari provare a fare qualcosa di meglio per tutti e Due?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Arcistufo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma sai che non capisco dove vai a parare?
> ...


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mistral ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Senti io quello che ti dovevo dire che non ti ho detto. Poi puoi menare il can per l'aia quanto vuoi. Per me fa lo stesso.
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Arcistufo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma tu continui a dirmi che il mio trauma è la perdita dello status di eletta!
> ...


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mistral ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e lo ribadisco. Secondo me ti credevi intoccabile nella tua posizione di legittima consorte, immagino in virtù del tempo investito e della merda ingoiata per far contento l'altro.
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Arcistufo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ah ,ok.
> ...


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mistral ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tu lo sai che la risposta Jolly a qualunque cosa che scrivi può essere tranquillamente _ma fa un po' come cazzo ti pare?_ :rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Perché,il poter fare come cazzo mi pare  era in discussione ?Sorry ,non lo avevo capito .Che poi sono le cose che ho pensato quando ti sei affacciato qui e hai scritto di essere arcistufo della tua condizione  ma manco tu  ti sei mosso di un millimetro .Se semo 'mpantanati ..


Naaaah va molto meglio. Prova ne ê il fatto che ho smesso di lamentarmi della legittima. Tu invece dopo 4 anni mi pare che ad ogni Piè sospinto tiri fuori la vecchia storia.


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Può essere. Ho paura veramente. *Diciamo che non sono il tipo che si sottrae a certi rischi già normalmente..*.


...che tradotto vuol dire?
Se puoi spiegarti meglio.


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Naaaah va molto meglio. Prova ne ê il fatto che ho smesso di lamentarmi della legittima. Tu invece dopo 4 anni mi pare che ad ogni Piè sospinto tiri fuori la vecchia storia.


Sorry,non me ne ero accorta,mi sembrava che scrivessi sempre le stesse storielle.Quindi hai smesso di rincorrere le cassiere dell'ikea?
Poi sono iscritta da soli due anni.Mi devo rifare anche per i due anni in cui non ho sputacchiato cacca con nessuno ,forse anche per un bel pezzo non ho scaccolato nemmeno qui .
Vi tocca ..:rotfl:


----------



## arula (3 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai qualificato *lo scegliere con chi stare come intelligente*, non io. E certo che, se devo valutare, valuto soprattutto la scelta, ci mancherebbe non lo facessi.
> 
> Io comunque proprio non sono d'accordo sul presupposto, poi ognuno la può pensare come vuole eh, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> ...


.  lo scegliere di non tradire risulterebbe intelligente non lo scegliere con chi stare, probabilmente non ho espresso bene il concetto o hai scambiato il significato (facilissimo nella lingua italiana)
. vedere il senso, nel tuo contesto, significa avere uno scopo che risulta slegato dai concetti di intelligenza di cui si parlava quindi la tua spiegazione mi risulta mal posta o non attinente

 la mia ipotesi
inizio una relazione in contemporanea perchè 'capita' per pulsione non per ragionamento da cui la mia tesi

la tua ipotesi 
continuo una relazione in maniera ragionata e con uno scopo da cui la tua tesi

essendo ipotesi diverse raggiungiamo risultati ovviamente diversi,  entrambe sono accettabili e coerenti in sè, ma l'una non può negare  l'altra avendo ipotesi iniziali diverse.

PS questi giorni devo essere particolarmente avvezza agli esercizi di retorica non ce l'ho su con te davvero


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sorry,non me ne ero accorta,mi sembrava che scrivessi sempre le stesse storielle.Quindi hai smesso di rincorrere le cassiere dell'ikea?
> Poi sono iscritta da soli due anni.Mi devo rifare anche per i due anni in cui non ho sputacchiato cacca con nessuno ,forse anche per un bel pezzo non ho scaccolato nemmeno qui .
> Vi tocca ..:rotfl:


 Sicuramente sì, nella strategia di autoconservazione sfogarsi per mantenere il presente ha un ruolo fondamentale, così come l'assenza di sfogo denota normalmente il superamento della situazione rognosa. Se io abbia continuato a correre appresso alle gonne altrui, mi dispiace ma non lo vengo certo a dire qui. Corre voce che ci sia Gente a cui piacciono le biografie non autorizzate


----------



## kikko64 (3 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Che non so se riuscirò a mettere veramente una pietra sopra a questa storia, che non so se riuscirò ad amare lei come la amavo prima, *che non so se riuscirò mai io stesso a rimanere fedele dopo che so che lei non lo è stata*.


scusa se rispondo in ritardo ma ultimamente leggo poco e di sfuggita ... 
ma questa frase mi ha fatto riflettere ...

Mi spieghi cosa c'entra la TUA fedeltà con la SUA (in)fedeltà ??

Secondo me, la fedeltà è una cosa che una persona sente propria a prescindere dai comportamenti dell'altra persona ...

In altre parole, io sono fedele perché credo nella fedeltà e non perché lo è anche il/la mio/a compagno/a ... e se considero la fedeltà un mio valore morale, rimango fedele anche se il/la mio/a compagno/a non lo è ...

Essere infedele per vendetta o per ripicca o perché "se lo fa lei/lui allora lo faccio anch'io" non ha molto senso ...


----------



## arula (3 Ottobre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> scusa se rispondo in ritardo ma ultimamente leggo poco e di sfuggita ...
> ma questa frase mi ha fatto riflettere ...
> 
> Mi spieghi cosa c'entra la TUA fedeltà con la SUA (in)fedeltà ??
> ...


quoto e uppo


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sicuramente sì, nella strategia di autoconservazione sfogarsi per mantenere il presente ha un ruolo fondamentale, così come l'assenza di sfogo denota normalmente il superamento della situazione rognosa. Se io abbia continuato a correre appresso alle gonne altrui, mi dispiace ma non lo vengo certo a dire qui. Corre voce che ci sia Gente a cui piacciono le biografie non autorizzate


Boh,avevo capito che ti frequentassi  con una che ti fa sentire il terzo incomodo.
Per il resto quoto.Gli  eventuali "sfoghi " li tengo per me.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Boh,avevo capito che ti frequentassi  con *una che ti fa sentire il terzo incomodo*.
> Per il resto quoto.Gli  eventuali "sfoghi " li tengo per me.



Ma quando mai?


----------



## MariLea (3 Ottobre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Essere infedele per vendetta o per ripicca o perché "se lo fa lei/lui allora lo faccio anch'io" non ha molto senso ...


Ma non sempre è vendetta o ripicca, semplicemente uno sdoganamento, nel senso che ne aveva desiderio e non lo faceva per non far del male al partner... 
Non tutti credono nella fedeltà come valore assoluto.



mistral ha detto:


> Boh,avevo capito che ti frequentassi  con una che ti fa sentire il terzo incomodo.
> Per il resto quoto.Gli  eventuali "sfoghi " li tengo per me.


ensa:


----------



## kikko64 (3 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma non sempre è vendetta o ripicca, semplicemente uno sdoganamento, nel senso che ne aveva desiderio e non lo faceva per non far del male al partner...
> *Non tutti credono nella fedeltà come valore assoluto.
> *


Me la spieghi questa della fedeltà come valore relativo ??
Se sono fedele solo perché ho paura di far del male al mio partner che non mi tradisce ma appena vengo a conoscenza che lui/lei invece mi ha tradito, allora mi sento autorizzato a fare altrettanto, non stiamo parlando di fedeltà ... stiamo parlando di qualcos'altro, non di fedeltà. 
Per come la penso io la fedeltà è un valore morale assoluto, come l'onestà ... o si è fedeli o si è infedeli ... o si è onesti oppure si è disonesti ... non si può essere "quasi" fedeli o "quasi" onesti ... non ci sono le vie di mezzo. 
Il vero problema è che siamo tutti bravi a fare compromessi con noi stessi e con la nostra morale, siamo tutti bravi a raccontarcela ... "_se lei/lui non mi avesse tradito io sarei rimasto fedele" ... "se gli altri sono disonesti perché devo essere io l'unico onesto ?". _Troppo difficile, se non impossibile essere sempre coerenti.   

Quando io sono diventato infedele, dopo 3 decenni di fedeltà assoluta malgrado i ripetuti tradimenti di mia moglie, non l'ho fatto per vendetta e tanto meno per "sdoganarmi" dalla fedeltà ... l'ho fatto per pura e semplice debolezza ... come succede a quasi tutti i traditori ... sono semplicemente sceso a patti con la mia morale, quella stessa morale che mi aveva fatto rimanere fedele, senza se e senza ma, per 30 anni ... tanto è vero che anche oggi, che ormai sono praticamente separato, continuo ad avere i miei bei sensi di colpa ed i miei bei rimorsi ...


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> scusa se rispondo in ritardo ma ultimamente leggo poco e di sfuggita ...
> ma questa frase mi ha fatto riflettere ...
> 
> Mi spieghi cosa c'entra la TUA fedeltà con la SUA (in)fedeltà ??
> ...


Partendo dal fatto che non esistono persone fedeli e persone infedeli perché le due facce della medaglia sono insite in ognuno di noi ,le persone fedeli non sono esseri illuminati che non vengono sfiorati dal pensiero.
I cosiddetti fedeli pro tempore sono  individui che di fronte ad una emozione nuova,ad una scossa ,ad una occasione golosa desistono perché riescono anche a valutare il non fare del male al partner che viene prima del fare egoisticamante del bene a noi stessi.Magari sono un pelo più empatici e riescono a figurarsi meglio il dolore che causerebbero senza doverlo sperimentare.
Quando queste persone sperimentano il dolore enorme che l'altro ha inflitto,diciamo che uno dei principali motivi per trattenersi viene meno.Quindi non necessariamente si diventa traditori per ripicca.
Nei decenni,quando mi è successo di trovarmi di fronte a qualcosa di interessante  ,il pensiero andava a mio marito e alle paranoie eterne che mi aveva  sempre fatto sui danni del tradimento e la sofferenza che avrebbe provato.E questo poteva essere un deterrente.
Dopo il tradimento ,se mi si para  qualcosa di buono davanti e penso a mio marito  non funziona da deterrente,anzi.
Poi ovviamente entrano in ballo altre mille valutazioni ,ma pensare all'altro non è più esattamente un freno.
Tolto il freno e le mille valutazioni ,un fedele diventa infedele ma non necessariamente per ripicca ma più che altro un'azione che genera una possibile reazione.


----------



## MariLea (3 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Partendo dal fatto che non esistono persone fedeli e persone infedeli perché le due facce della medaglia sono insite in ognuno di noi ,le persone fedeli non sono esseri illuminati che non vengono sfiorati dal pensiero.
> I cosiddetti fedeli pro tempore sono  individui che di fronte ad una emozione nuova,ad una scossa ,ad una occasione golosa desistono perché riescono anche a valutare il non fare del male al partner che viene prima del fare egoisticamante del bene a noi stessi.Magari sono un pelo più empatici e riescono a figurarsi meglio il dolore che causerebbero senza doverlo sperimentare.
> Quando queste persone sperimentano il dolore enorme che l'altro ha inflitto,diciamo che uno dei principali motivi per trattenersi viene meno.Quindi non necessariamente si diventa traditori per ripicca.
> Nei decenni,quando mi è successo di trovarmi di fronte a qualcosa di interessante  ,il pensiero andava a mio marito e alle paranoie eterne che mi aveva  sempre fatto sui danni del tradimento e la sofferenza che avrebbe provato.E questo poteva essere un deterrente.
> ...


Ecco hai argomentato meglio di me.
e straquoto  le "altre mille valutazioni..." :up:


----------



## mistral (3 Ottobre 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Me la spieghi questa della fedeltà come valore relativo ??
> Se sono fedele solo perché ho paura di far del male al mio partner che non mi tradisce ma appena vengo a conoscenza che lui/lei invece mi ha tradito, allora mi sento autorizzato a fare altrettanto, non stiamo parlando di fedeltà ... stiamo parlando di qualcos'altro, non di fedeltà.
> Per come la penso io la fedeltà è un valore morale assoluto, come l'onestà ... o si è fedeli o si è infedeli ... o si è onesti oppure si è disonesti ... non si può essere "quasi" fedeli o "quasi" onesti ... non ci sono le vie di mezzo.
> Il vero problema è che siamo tutti bravi a fare compromessi con noi stessi e con la nostra morale, siamo tutti bravi a raccontarcela ... "_se lei/lui non mi avesse tradito io sarei rimasto fedele" ... "se gli altri sono disonesti perché devo essere io l'unico onesto ?". _Troppo difficile, se non impossibile essere sempre coerenti.
> ...


Ma la fedeltà non è un valore.Lo è di più la lealtà .
Io posso essere infedele ma mettere lealmente al corrente il mio partner della mia propensione.
La fedeltà può essere anche calcolo e non unicamante virtù. 
Magari  si è semplicemente più di altri in grado di stimare cosa si può portare dietro un tradimento e valutarne i pro ed i contro e decidere se correre il rischio.Non significa che non si sarebbe felici di lanciare in aria le mutande:carneval:
Poi succede anche che non si tradisce perché si ama l'altro ed il desiderio di altro non ci sfiora e non ci stuzzica.Anche in questo caso non si tratta di virtù ma di non desiderio di farlo e se una cosa non la desideri ,non sei un virtuoso se la rifiuti.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (4 Ottobre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...che tradotto vuol dire?
> Se puoi spiegarti meglio.


Vuol dire che non sono il tipo timido che si sottrae da fare/ricevere avance da/a chiunque (che negli ultimi 10 anni sono sempre e solo rimasti "giochi" e null'altro), vuol dire che spesso mi trovo ad uscire e fare serata in gruppi di soli uomini dove il rischio della scappatella è sempre dietro l'angolo, voglio dire che può sembrare una cazzata, ma fidatevi è vero, quando sei all'estero e dici che sei italiano, un buon 25% delle ragazze già si bagna al solo sentire l'accento.


kikko64 ha detto:


> scusa se rispondo in ritardo ma ultimamente leggo poco e di sfuggita ...
> ma questa frase mi ha fatto riflettere ...
> 
> Mi spieghi cosa c'entra la TUA fedeltà con la SUA (in)fedeltà ??
> ...


Ti ha risposto mistral:


mistral ha detto:


> Partendo dal fatto che non esistono persone fedeli e persone infedeli perché le due facce della medaglia sono insite in ognuno di noi ,le persone fedeli non sono esseri illuminati che non vengono sfiorati dal pensiero.
> I cosiddetti fedeli pro tempore sono  individui che di fronte ad una emozione nuova,ad una scossa ,ad una occasione golosa desistono perché riescono anche a valutare il non fare del male al partner che viene prima del fare egoisticamante del bene a noi stessi.Magari sono un pelo più empatici e riescono a figurarsi meglio il dolore che causerebbero senza doverlo sperimentare.
> Quando queste persone sperimentano il dolore enorme che l'altro ha inflitto,diciamo che uno dei principali motivi per trattenersi viene meno.Quindi non necessariamente si diventa traditori per ripicca.
> Nei decenni,quando mi è successo di trovarmi di fronte a qualcosa di interessante  ,il pensiero andava a mio marito e alle paranoie eterne che mi aveva  sempre fatto sui danni del tradimento e la sofferenza che avrebbe provato.E questo poteva essere un deterrente.
> ...


Quello che per me prima era un deterrente, adesso è un incentivo. Sarà doppiamente più difficile per me sopravvivere. Fermo restando che riflettevo sul fatto che un tradimento di una zoccoletta di 21 anni ed uno da parte mia, convivente e quasi trentenne, non sono esattamente la stessa cosa, farebbe solo di me un pezzo di merda.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Vuol dire che non sono il tipo timido che si sottrae da fare/ricevere avance da/a chiunque (che negli ultimi 10 anni sono sempre e solo rimasti "giochi" e null'altro), vuol dire che spesso mi trovo ad uscire e fare serata in *gruppi di soli uomini dove il rischio della scappatella è sempre dietro l'angolo,* voglio dire che può sembrare una cazzata, ma fidatevi è vero, quando sei all'estero e dici che sei italiano, un buon 25% delle ragazze già si bagna al solo sentire l'accento.
> 
> Ti ha risposto mistral:
> 
> Quello che per me prima era un deterrente, adesso è un incentivo. Sarà doppiamente più difficile per me sopravvivere. Fermo restando che riflettevo sul fatto che un tradimento di una zoccoletta di 21 anni ed uno da parte mia, convivente e quasi trentenne, non sono esattamente la stessa cosa, farebbe solo di me un pezzo di merda.


Sono queste le frasi che ti qualificano come un tenerone irrimediabile. Se vai a caccia ci vai da solo.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono queste le frasi che ti qualificano come un tenerone irrimediabile. Se vai a caccia ci vai da solo.


Ahahahahhah

No sul serio. Ma io che da dieci anni mi scopo la stessa ragazza, che cazzo ne so di come si va a caccia?

È proprio questo il mio punto.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ahahahahhah
> 
> No sul serio. Ma io che da dieci anni mi scopo la stessa ragazza, che cazzo ne so di come si va a caccia?
> 
> È proprio questo il mio punto.


 te l'ho detto che forse dovresti ringraziarla. Magari ti liberi dalle gabbie mentali della monogamia


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Tornando a noi,
> 
> Curiosità, ma ad un certo punto, smetterò di pensare a quello che è successo?
> Intendo dire, oggi stavo vedendo un film, una tradisce uno, ed io pensavo al mio caso. Insulto random ad un giocatore mentre guardo la Serie A "cornuto" e penso a me. Guardo le foto random di un mio amico che mi ricordo per un periodo aveva due ragazze, e penso a me.
> ...


No. Arriverà il momento in cui te lo ricorderai e non ti farà più male.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> No. Arriverà il momento in cui te lo ricorderai e non ti farà più male.


Mmmm,forse non farà  più "troppo male".
Nel suo caso però sarei ottimista,non avevano una vita in comune,promesse e progetti disattesi.
Erano all'inizio di qualcosa e l'assestamento anche maldestro ci sta.


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mmmm,forse non farà  più "troppo male".
> Nel suo caso però sarei ottimista,non avevano una vita in comune,promesse e progetti disattesi.
> Erano all'inizio di qualcosa e l'assestamento anche maldestro ci sta.


Le esperienze emotive profonde non si cancellano mai, diciamo che scendono in cantina. Si possono riattivare, o restare buone buone su uno scaffale a prender polvere. Dipende da tante variabili, affatto imprevedibili e non generalizzabili.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> te l'ho detto che forse dovresti ringraziarla. Magari ti liberi dalle gabbie mentali della monogamia


Non tutti si sentono liberi solo se tradiscono.
Tanti trovano la serenita solo nella monogamia .Sono fortunati perché trovano in una sola persona ciò che li fa stare bene.
Chi non ha quella fortuna deve raccattare pezzi in giro per sentirsi appagato.Lo vedo purtroppo  come una condanna perché se stai ragionevolmente bene non senti la necessità di altro.


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Le esperienze emotive profonde non si cancellano mai, diciamo che scendono in cantina. Si possono riattivare, o restare buone buone su uno scaffale a prender polvere. Dipende da tante variabili, affatto imprevedibili e non generalizzabili.


Esiste un modo per disattivarle e far si che non riaffiorino con il potere di diventare  un grimaldello di fronte a situazioni difficili?
Arrivano ad essere del tutto depotenziate?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non tutti si sentono liberi solo se tradiscono.
> Tanti trovano la serenita solo nella monogamia .Sono fortunati perché trovano in una sola persona ciò che li fa stare bene.
> Chi non ha quella fortuna deve raccattare pezzi in giro per sentirsi appagato.Lo vedo purtroppo  come una condanna perché se stai ragionevolmente bene non senti la necessità di altro.


E figurati se non arrivava l'autocertificazione della tua superioritá morale. :rotfl:
Me fai morí!


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E figurati se non arrivava l'autocertificazione della tua superioritá morale. :rotfl:
> Me fai morí!


Dove vedi questa autocertificazione di superiorità?
Io ho descritto una invidia pura per chi sta BENE esattamente dove sta ed ha esattamente ciò che vuole  (ed è ovvio che non descrivo la mia vita matrimoniale da cornuta) ma tu vedi altro.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> te l'ho detto che forse dovresti ringraziarla. Magari ti liberi dalle gabbie mentali della monogamia


Vediamo, cosa mi porrà la vita davanti... Vediamo.


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Esiste un modo per disattivarle e far si che non riaffiorino con il potere di diventare  un grimaldello di fronte a situazioni difficili?
> Arrivano ad essere del tutto depotenziate?


Be', sono in conflitto di interessi, ma uno dei risultati di una buona psicoanalisi è proprio questo. Solo che per arrivarci bisogna riattivarle, le esperienze emotive: certo, in un contesto protetto, dove non hanno l'identica forza d'urto sperimentata allora; se vuoi, un po' come un vaccino, ma preso dopo la malattia. 
Perchè vedi, oltre al dolore che provocano, le esperienze emotivamente sconvolgenti hanno anche il difetto far assumere posture scorrette alla psiche, che in seguito al trauma si riadatta e tende a fare due errori: per non soffrire, negare e seppellire, per riparare il danno, ripetere mille volte la situazione che lo ha provocato (e rifare mille volte gli errori già commessi). 
Quindi, in realtà il dolore è il minore dei problemi, tranne quando sia così lancinante da incapacitare.


----------



## twinpeaks (4 Ottobre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> *Le persone intelligenti non tradiscono. Lo dice la scienza*
> 
> *Secondo una ricerca scientifica le persone che non tradiscono sono molto più intelligenti. La motivazione sarebbe legata al cervello*
> 
> ...


Allora il dr. Rodolfo Llinás è un traditore seriale.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Dove vedi questa autocertificazione di superiorità?
> Io ho descritto una invidia pura per chi sta BENE esattamente dove sta ed ha esattamente ciò che vuole  (ed è ovvio che non descrivo la mia vita matrimoniale da cornuta) ma tu vedi altro.


Già, il peccato è sempre negli occhi di chi guarda:carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Vediamo, cosa mi porrà la vita davanti... Vediamo.


Almeno ti sei disincagliato dall'eterno presente.


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Allora il dr. Rodolfo Llinás è un traditore seriale.


:rotfl:


----------



## GiovanniRossi (18 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao ragazzi penso fosse doveroso qualche aggiornamento adesso che è passato quasi un mese dalla rivelazione.

A farla breve, come avevo annunciato, sto provando ad andare avanti, continuiamo a vivere assieme (anche se a dire il vero tra viaggi di lavoro di lei e giornate piene fuori casa di me, siamo abbastanza indipendenti), e cerchiamo di ricostruire un rapporto che naturalmente dopo tutto quello che mi ha detto era molto incrinato.

Io purtroppo non ce l'ho fatta a tenermi tutto dentro e mi sono confidato con un paio di amici. La cosa buona è che conoscendoli, so anche il valore ed il peso delle loro parole. Non voglio giudicarli, ma sapevo che avrebbero reagito in maniera differente, ma per adesso va bene così.

Lei è totalmente andata fuori di testa. Nel senso che secondo me è spaventatissima. Da un lato la vedo un po' più gelosa, dall'altro continua a ripetere che vuole stare tutta la vita con me e dunque dobbiamo sposarci. Continua a sostenere che dovremmo fare un matrimonio veloce, perché dobbiamo stare tutta la vita assieme, e che dobbiamo iniziare a pensare a quando fare un figlio.

Io quando mi inizia a parlare così per non ferirla dico semplicemente "tra un po' vediamo", ma in realtà per me la questione matrimonio con lei al momento è proprio l'ultimo dei miei pensieri, non posso dire di non volerlo fare, ma almeno dovrà passare molta acqua sotto i ponti prima di farlo.

Il nostro rapporto sessuale è buono, non che prima non lo fosse, ma forse adesso abbiamo qualcosa in più, il che forse è un bene. Lo facciamo e ci piace farlo. Abbiamo anche azzardato qualcosa in più del solito, lei è un po' più accondiscente rispetto a prima, forse per i sensi di colpa, ma a me va bene così.

La nostra vita familiare è naturalmente un po' stravolta. Nel caso che lei è molto più servizievole e attenta, il che porta me ad essere un po' più strafottente. Questa è la cosa che un po' mi preoccupa al momento, perché so che è un errore. È come se lei adesso sentisse dentro di se il continuo bisogno di doversi far perdonare, ed io dal mio canto fossi sempre tra i due quello integro che ha ragione e può chiedere tutto. Questa storia non mi piace. Non lo facciamo apposta, è che le cose si sono messe così automaticamente, so che è sbagliato e quindi qualche volta cerco di essere particolarmente gentile con lei, impegnandomi, facendo dei servizi e così via, ma ogni tanto senza volerlo lei si mette e inizia a comportarsi come prima. 

Ogni tanto i momenti di debolezza (più miei che suoi) ci sono, ma penso sia normale.

E di base questo è tutto. A novembre andremo in viaggio per due settimane, spero sia un momento buono per trascorrere del tempo assieme e ritrovarci un minimo.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Ottobre 2017)

Ma una bella convivenza no ?
Perché sposarsi ??


----------



## insane (18 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Continua a sostenere che dovremmo fare un matrimonio veloce, perché dobbiamo stare tutta la vita assieme, e che dobbiamo iniziare a pensare a quando fare un figlio.


Non sposarti, non serve a un cazzo e se dovesse succedere qualcosa di grave nel futuro potrebbe essere oneroso divorziare. Poi per come lo dice secondo me lei vede il matrimonio come un lucchetto per chiuderti dentro e stare al sicuro

Convivete e basta, cosi' lei sara' sempre costretta ad impegnarsi


----------



## Diletta (18 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi penso fosse doveroso qualche aggiornamento adesso che è passato quasi un mese dalla rivelazione.
> 
> A farla breve, come avevo annunciato, sto provando ad andare avanti, continuiamo a vivere assieme (anche se a dire il vero tra viaggi di lavoro di lei e giornate piene fuori casa di me, siamo abbastanza indipendenti), e cerchiamo di ricostruire un rapporto che naturalmente dopo tutto quello che mi ha detto era molto incrinato.
> 
> ...


Sono cambiati gli equilibri ed è normale che sia così, è nell'ordine naturale delle cose...a te la cosa non piace perché non fa parte di quella che era la vostra dinamica di coppia ormai collaudata.
Lei sente proprio questo bisogno continuo di farsi perdonare: lei è la rea confessa e si trova quindi su di un piano inferiore rispetto a te, di sudditanza morale. 
Tu sei la parte lesa e stai su di un gradino più alto rispetto a lei e non perché ti ci sei voluto mettere tu, ma sono state le circostanze ad avertici collocato.
E' una fase anche questa che dovrebbe esaurirsi col tempo. 
Fai solo attenzione che non si cristallizzi perché nessuno vuole sentirsi colpevole a vita e in debito perenne, sarebbe terrificante, e, anche dal canto tuo, ti sarebbe scomodo stare per sempre su di un piedistallo, non credi?


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi penso fosse doveroso qualche aggiornamento adesso che è passato quasi un mese dalla rivelazione.
> 
> A farla breve, come avevo annunciato, sto provando ad andare avanti, continuiamo a vivere assieme (anche se a dire il vero tra viaggi di lavoro di lei e giornate piene fuori casa di me, siamo abbastanza indipendenti), e cerchiamo di ricostruire un rapporto che naturalmente dopo tutto quello che mi ha detto era molto incrinato.
> 
> ...


te statte accuorto che se lei si sente al sicuro (matrimonio/pupo ecc.) Poi (ri)diventi l'ultima ruota del carro. Dille che di matrimonio e pupo per ora non se ne parla e che, corna o no. Dalle un orizzonte temporale di due/tre anni e vedi se scappa


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma una bella convivenza no ?
> Perché sposarsi ??


perchè a lei tremano le gambe e vuole sentirsi col culo parato


----------



## oriente70 (18 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> perchè a lei tremano le gambe e vuole sentirsi col culo parato


Basta parlare chiaro.. sti cavolo di matrimoni fanno lavorare sia preti che avvocati.


----------



## GiovanniRossi (18 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma una bella convivenza no ?
> Perché sposarsi ??


Già conviviamo da quasi un annetto...


Arcistufo ha detto:


> te statte accuorto che se lei si sente al sicuro (matrimonio/pupo ecc.) Poi (ri)diventi l'ultima ruota del carro. Dille che di matrimonio e pupo per ora non se ne parla e che, corna o no. Dalle un orizzonte temporale di due/tre anni e vedi se scappa


Ovvio


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi;1838765[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Già conviviamo da quasi un annetto...[/B]
> 
> Ovvio



E allora continuate così, il matrimonio è per i puri e lei ha un po' di strada davanti perché si purifichi del tutto!
Questo periodo che vi date per arrivare a quel traguardo, se ci tenete, ma soprattutto se ci tieni tu, va considerato una preparazione e un'ulteriore prova per lei (perché tu la stai valutando, credo, e così deve essere per un bel po').  
Se la tua lei continua a premere sull'argomento matrimonio è ovvio che se la sta facendo sotto dalla paura di perderti e vuole metterti il laccio al collo, ma tu non te lo farai mettere in tempi brevi, sei una persona che ragiona! 
Quindi, avanti così


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Ottobre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> il matrimonio è per i puri


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Mi ci posso fare la maglietta?


----------



## Outdider (20 Ottobre 2017)

GiovanniRossi ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi penso fosse doveroso qualche aggiornamento adesso che è passato quasi un mese dalla rivelazione.
> 
> A farla breve, come avevo annunciato, sto provando ad andare avanti, continuiamo a vivere assieme (anche se a dire il vero tra viaggi di lavoro di lei e giornate piene fuori casa di me, siamo abbastanza indipendenti), e cerchiamo di ricostruire un rapporto che naturalmente dopo tutto quello che mi ha detto era molto incrinato.
> 
> ...


Matrimonio? Bambino?...ma lascia stare...rimanete così che è meglio...altrimenti prepara la vasellina per il servizietto che ti farà.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Matrimonio? Bambino?...ma lascia stare...rimanete così che è meglio...altrimenti prepara la vasellina per il servizietto che ti farà.


Lei quello vuole. E se lui dice no secco lei scappa. Tanto si lasceranno comunque fra un po', tanto vale mentire.


----------



## Outdider (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lei quello vuole. E se lui dice no secco lei scappa. Tanto si lasceranno comunque fra un po', tanto vale mentire.


:up:...è assiomatico.


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> :up:...è assiomatico.


Caspita, che onniscienza!!
Io tutto questo assiomatico non lo vedo...bon per te che sai tutto


----------



## Diletta (22 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Mi ci posso fare la maglietta?


anche più di una, poi ci accordiamo sui guadagni delle vendite!


----------



## Outdider (23 Ottobre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caspita, che onniscienza!!
> Io tutto questo assiomatico non lo vedo...bon per te che sai tutto


Tu non lo vedi...prendi una posizione qualche volta invece di stare sempre nel mezzo.


----------



## Diletta (26 Ottobre 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> Tu non lo vedi...prendi una posizione qualche volta invece di stare sempre nel mezzo.


A dire il vero vengo spesso ripresa da chi mi sta intorno per essere troppo netta e sicura sulle mie posizioni! 
Anch'io penso che lei voglia matrimonio con annesso pupo per garantirsi stabilità nel clima d'incertezza che ha creato lei, ma non credo che, se non li otterrà, lascerà Giovanni.
Non ci vedo nessuna ovvietà.


----------



## insane (26 Ottobre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> A dire il vero vengo spesso ripresa da chi mi sta intorno per essere troppo netta e sicura sulle mie posizioni!
> Anch'io penso che lei voglia matrimonio con annesso pupo per garantirsi stabilità nel clima d'incertezza che ha creato lei, ma non credo che, se non li otterrà, lascerà Giovanni.
> Non ci vedo nessuna ovvietà.


Infatti la lascera' lui, lo spettro una volta che lo hai visto non lo dimentichi


----------



## Diletta (26 Ottobre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Infatti la lascera' lui, lo spettro una volta che lo hai visto non lo dimentichi


È probabile, proprio perché si tratta di spettro e con queste entità non la si vince!


----------

